# Nasty Malware/Adware/Trojan combo BSOD'ing my computer on login



## ConfusedOne0 (Dec 10, 2010)

Hey guys, recently my computer has been BSOD'ing on login after a week ago,when i got a bunch of notifications from my antivirus (Avast) about malware threat attempts. shortly after, i crashed and rebooted. after that, i got BSOD errors which i thought was because of drivers but system restore couldn't help at all. I'm at my wit's end and kindly request your technical expertise  thank you!

HijackThis Log
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Logfile of Trend Micro HijackThis v2.0.4
Scan saved at 7:29:31 PM, on 12/9/2010
Platform: Windows 7 (WinNT 6.00.3504)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v8.00 (8.00.7600.16671)
Boot mode: Normal

Running processes:
C:\Windows\system32\Dwm.exe
C:\Windows\Explorer.EXE
C:\Windows\system32\taskhost.exe
C:\Program Files\NVIDIA Corporation\nTune\nTuneCmd.exe
C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Search Protection\SearchProtection.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Java\Java Update\jusched.exe
C:\Program Files\Winamp\winampa.exe
C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe
C:\Program Files\Canon\MyPrinter\BJMYPRT.EXE
C:\Program Files\Canon\Canon IJ Network Scan Utility\CNMNSUT.exe
C:\Program Files\DivX\DivX Update\DivXUpdate.exe
C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office14\OfficeSAS\officeSASscheduler.exe
C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office14\OfficeSAS\OfficeSAS.exe
C:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox\firefox.exe
C:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox\plugin-container.exe
C:\Windows\system32\wuauclt.exe
C:\Windows\system32\SearchFilterHost.exe
C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\Trend Micro\HiJackThis\HiJackThis.exe

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://www.yahoo.com
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.yahoo.com
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,SearchAssistant = 
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,CustomizeSearch = 
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Toolbar,LinksFolderName = 
O2 - BHO: &Yahoo! Toolbar Helper - {02478D38-C3F9-4efb-9B51-7695ECA05670} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Companion\Installs\cpn0\yt.dll
O2 - BHO: AcroIEHelperStub - {18DF081C-E8AD-4283-A596-FA578C2EBDC3} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEHelperShim.dll
O2 - BHO: Spybot-S&D IE Protection - {53707962-6F74-2D53-2644-206D7942484F} - C:\Program Files\Spybot - Search & Destroy\SDHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {5C255C8A-E604-49b4-9D64-90988571CECB} - (no file)
O2 - BHO: DVDVideoSoftTB Toolbar - {872b5b88-9db5-4310-bdd0-ac189557e5f5} - C:\Program Files\DVDVideoSoftTB\tbDVDV.dll
O2 - BHO: Windows Live ID Sign-in Helper - {9030D464-4C02-4ABF-8ECC-5164760863C6} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Windows Live\WindowsLiveLogin.dll
O2 - BHO: Search Toolbar - {9D425283-D487-4337-BAB6-AB8354A81457} - C:\Program Files\Search Toolbar\SearchToolbar.dll
O2 - BHO: URLRedirectionBHO - {B4F3A835-0E21-4959-BA22-42B3008E02FF} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~3\Office14\URLREDIR.DLL
O2 - BHO: Java(tm) Plug-In 2 SSV Helper - {DBC80044-A445-435b-BC74-9C25C1C588A9} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jp2ssv.dll
O2 - BHO: SingleInstance Class - {FDAD4DA1-61A2-4FD8-9C17-86F7AC245081} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Companion\Installs\cpn0\YTSingleInstance.dll
O3 - Toolbar: DAEMON Tools Toolbar - {32099AAC-C132-4136-9E9A-4E364A424E17} - C:\Program Files\DAEMON Tools Toolbar\DTToolbar.dll (file missing)
O3 - Toolbar: Yahoo! Toolbar - {EF99BD32-C1FB-11D2-892F-0090271D4F88} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Companion\Installs\cpn0\yt.dll
O3 - Toolbar: DVDVideoSoftTB Toolbar - {872b5b88-9db5-4310-bdd0-ac189557e5f5} - C:\Program Files\DVDVideoSoftTB\tbDVDV.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Search Toolbar - {9D425283-D487-4337-BAB6-AB8354A81457} - C:\Program Files\Search Toolbar\SearchToolbar.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [YSearchProtection] "C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Search Protection\SearchProtection.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SunJavaUpdateSched] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Java\Java Update\jusched.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Adobe Reader Speed Launcher] "C:\Program Files\Adobe\Reader 9.0\Reader\Reader_sl.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Adobe ARM] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\ARM\1.0\AdobeARM.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [WinampAgent] "C:\Program Files\Winamp\winampa.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TkBellExe] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe" -osboot
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [BCSSync] "C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office14\BCSSync.exe" /DelayServices
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [iTunesHelper] "C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [CanonMyPrinter] C:\Program Files\Canon\MyPrinter\BJMyPrt.exe /logon
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [CanonSolutionMenu] C:\Program Files\Canon\SolutionMenu\CNSLMAIN.exe /logon
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [IJNetworkScanUtility] C:\Program Files\Canon\Canon IJ Network Scan Utility\CNMNSUT.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [DivXUpdate] "C:\Program Files\DivX\DivX Update\DivXUpdate.exe" /CHECKNOW
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files\QuickTime\QTTask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Nmemeri] rundll32.exe "C:\Users\Repair\AppData\Local\iqedaduj.dll",Startup
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [InstantSpywareRemover.exe] C:\Program Files\Instant Spyware Remover\InstantSpywareRemover.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ISRHelper.exe] C:\Program Files\Instant Spyware Remover\ISRHelper.exe -0
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-19\..\Run: [Sidebar] %ProgramFiles%\Windows Sidebar\Sidebar.exe /autoRun (User 'LOCAL SERVICE')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-19\..\RunOnce: [mctadmin] C:\Windows\System32\mctadmin.exe (User 'LOCAL SERVICE')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-20\..\Run: [Sidebar] %ProgramFiles%\Windows Sidebar\Sidebar.exe /autoRun (User 'NETWORK SERVICE')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-20\..\RunOnce: [mctadmin] C:\Windows\System32\mctadmin.exe (User 'NETWORK SERVICE')
O4 - Global Startup: OfficeSAS.lnk = ?
O9 - Extra button: Send to OneNote - {2670000A-7350-4f3c-8081-5663EE0C6C49} - C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office14\ONBttnIE.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Se&nd to OneNote - {2670000A-7350-4f3c-8081-5663EE0C6C49} - C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office14\ONBttnIE.dll
O9 - Extra button: OneNote Lin&ked Notes - {789FE86F-6FC4-46A1-9849-EDE0DB0C95CA} - C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office14\ONBttnIELinkedNotes.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: OneNote Lin&ked Notes - {789FE86F-6FC4-46A1-9849-EDE0DB0C95CA} - C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office14\ONBttnIELinkedNotes.dll
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {DFB852A3-47F8-48C4-A200-58CAB36FD2A2} - C:\Program Files\Spybot - Search & Destroy\SDHelper.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Spybot - Search && Destroy Configuration - {DFB852A3-47F8-48C4-A200-58CAB36FD2A2} - C:\Program Files\Spybot - Search & Destroy\SDHelper.dll
O10 - Unknown file in Winsock LSP: c:\program files\common files\microsoft shared\windows live\wlidnsp.dll
O10 - Unknown file in Winsock LSP: c:\program files\common files\microsoft shared\windows live\wlidnsp.dll
O17 - HKLM\System\CCS\Services\Tcpip\..\{4E724194-68E1-4293-89E0-1BC409E6AA2F}: NameServer = 10.0.201.1
O18 - Filter hijack: text/xml - {807573E5-5146-11D5-A672-00B0D022E945} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\OFFICE14\MSOXMLMF.DLL
O23 - Service: Apple Mobile Device - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Apple\Mobile Device Support\AppleMobileDeviceService.exe
O23 - Service: Bonjour Service - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files\Bonjour\mDNSResponder.exe
O23 - Service: iPod Service - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
O23 - Service: nProtect GameGuard Service (npggsvc) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\GameMon.des.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: Performance Service (nTuneService) - NVIDIA - C:\Program Files\NVIDIA Corporation\nTune\nTuneService.exe
O23 - Service: NVIDIA Display Driver Service (nvsvc) - NVIDIA Corporation - C:\Windows\system32\nvvsvc.exe
O23 - Service: SiSoftware Deployment Agent Service (SandraAgentSrv) - SiSoftware - C:\Program Files\SiSoftware\SiSoftware Sandra Lite 2010\RpcAgentSrv.exe
O23 - Service: Steam Client Service - Valve Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Steam\SteamService.exe
O23 - Service: NVIDIA Stereoscopic 3D Driver Service (Stereo Service) - NVIDIA Corporation - C:\Program Files\NVIDIA Corporation\3D Vision\nvSCPAPISvr.exe
O23 - Service: Update Center Service (UpdateCenterService) - NVIDIA - C:\Program Files\NVIDIA Corporation\System Update\UpdateCenterService.exe
O23 - Service: Yahoo! Updater (YahooAUService) - Yahoo! Inc. - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\SoftwareUpdate\YahooAUService.exe

--
End of file - 8502 bytes

DDS------------------------------

DDS (Ver_10-12-05.01) - NTFSx86 
Run by Repair at 19:30:03.23 on Thu 12/09/2010
Internet Explorer: 8.0.7600.16385 BrowserJavaVersion: 1.6.0_18
Microsoft Windows 7 Ultimate 6.1.7600.0.1252.1.1033.18.2047.1065 [GMT -8:00]

============== Running Processes ===============

C:\Windows\system32\wininit.exe
C:\Windows\system32\lsm.exe
C:\Windows\system32\svchost.exe -k DcomLaunch
C:\Windows\system32\nvvsvc.exe
C:\Windows\system32\svchost.exe -k RPCSS
C:\Windows\System32\svchost.exe -k LocalServiceNetworkRestricted
C:\Windows\System32\svchost.exe -k LocalSystemNetworkRestricted
C:\Windows\system32\svchost.exe -k netsvcs
C:\Windows\system32\svchost.exe -k LocalService
C:\Program Files\NVIDIA Corporation\Display\NvXDSync.exe
C:\Windows\system32\nvvsvc.exe
C:\Windows\system32\svchost.exe -k NetworkService
C:\Windows\system32\taskeng.exe
C:\Windows\System32\spoolsv.exe
C:\Windows\system32\Dwm.exe
C:\Windows\system32\svchost.exe -k LocalServiceNoNetwork
C:\Windows\Explorer.EXE
C:\Windows\system32\rundll32.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Apple\Mobile Device Support\AppleMobileDeviceService.exe
C:\Program Files\Bonjour\mDNSResponder.exe
C:\Windows\system32\taskhost.exe
C:\Program Files\NVIDIA Corporation\nTune\nTuneService.exe
C:\Program Files\Microsoft Application Virtualization Client\sftvsa.exe
C:\Program Files\NVIDIA Corporation\3D Vision\nvSCPAPISvr.exe
C:\Windows\system32\svchost.exe -k imgsvc
C:\Program Files\NVIDIA Corporation\System Update\UpdateCenterService.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Windows Live\WLIDSVC.EXE
C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\SoftwareUpdate\YahooAUService.exe
C:\Program Files\Microsoft Application Virtualization Client\sftlist.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Windows Live\WLIDSvcM.exe
C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Search Protection\SearchProtection.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Java\Java Update\jusched.exe
C:\Program Files\Winamp\winampa.exe
C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe
C:\Program Files\Canon\MyPrinter\BJMYPRT.EXE
C:\Program Files\Canon\Canon IJ Network Scan Utility\CNMNSUT.exe
C:\Program Files\DivX\DivX Update\DivXUpdate.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Virtualization Handler\CVHSVC.EXE
C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office14\OfficeSAS\officeSASscheduler.exe
C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office14\OfficeSAS\OfficeSAS.exe
C:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox\firefox.exe
C:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox\plugin-container.exe
C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
C:\Windows\system32\SearchIndexer.exe
C:\Program Files\Windows Media Player\wmpnetwk.exe
C:\Windows\system32\svchost.exe -k NetworkServiceNetworkRestricted
C:\Windows\system32\svchost.exe -k LocalServiceAndNoImpersonation
C:\Windows\system32\SearchProtocolHost.exe
C:\Windows\servicing\TrustedInstaller.exe
C:\Windows\system32\wuauclt.exe
C:\Windows\system32\svchost.exe -k SDRSVC
C:\Windows\system32\SearchFilterHost.exe
C:\Windows\system32\wbem\wmiprvse.exe
C:\Users\Repair\Downloads\dds.scr
C:\Windows\system32\conhost.exe

============== Pseudo HJT Report ===============

mDefault_Page_URL = hxxp://www.yahoo.com
mStart Page = hxxp://www.yahoo.com
mURLSearchHooks: DVDVideoSoftTB Toolbar: {872b5b88-9db5-4310-bdd0-ac189557e5f5} - c:\program files\dvdvideosofttb\tbDVDV.dll
BHO: &Yahoo! Toolbar Helper: {02478d38-c3f9-4efb-9b51-7695eca05670} - c:\program files\yahoo!\companion\installs\cpn0\yt.dll
BHO: Adobe PDF Link Helper: {18df081c-e8ad-4283-a596-fa578c2ebdc3} - c:\program files\common files\adobe\acrobat\activex\AcroIEHelperShim.dll
BHO: Spybot-S&D IE Protection: {53707962-6f74-2d53-2644-206d7942484f} - c:\program files\spybot - search & destroy\SDHelper.dll
BHO: {5C255C8A-E604-49b4-9D64-90988571CECB} - No File
BHO: DVDVideoSoftTB Toolbar: {872b5b88-9db5-4310-bdd0-ac189557e5f5} - c:\program files\dvdvideosofttb\tbDVDV.dll
BHO: Windows Live ID Sign-in Helper: {9030d464-4c02-4abf-8ecc-5164760863c6} - c:\program files\common files\microsoft shared\windows live\WindowsLiveLogin.dll
BHO: Search Toolbar: {9d425283-d487-4337-bab6-ab8354a81457} - c:\program files\search toolbar\SearchToolbar.dll
BHO: Office Document Cache Handler: {b4f3a835-0e21-4959-ba22-42b3008e02ff} - c:\progra~1\micros~3\office14\URLREDIR.DLL
BHO: Java(tm) Plug-In 2 SSV Helper: {dbc80044-a445-435b-bc74-9c25c1c588a9} - c:\program files\java\jre6\bin\jp2ssv.dll
BHO: SingleInstance Class: {fdad4da1-61a2-4fd8-9c17-86f7ac245081} - c:\program files\yahoo!\companion\installs\cpn0\YTSingleInstance.dll
TB: DAEMON Tools Toolbar: {32099aac-c132-4136-9e9a-4e364a424e17} - c:\program files\daemon tools toolbar\DTToolbar.dll
TB: Yahoo! Toolbar: {ef99bd32-c1fb-11d2-892f-0090271d4f88} - c:\program files\yahoo!\companion\installs\cpn0\yt.dll
TB: DVDVideoSoftTB Toolbar: {872b5b88-9db5-4310-bdd0-ac189557e5f5} - c:\program files\dvdvideosofttb\tbDVDV.dll
TB: Search Toolbar: {9d425283-d487-4337-bab6-ab8354a81457} - c:\program files\search toolbar\SearchToolbar.dll
mRun: [YSearchProtection] "c:\program files\yahoo!\search protection\SearchProtection.exe"
mRun: [SunJavaUpdateSched] "c:\program files\common files\java\java update\jusched.exe"
mRun: [Adobe Reader Speed Launcher] "c:\program files\adobe\reader 9.0\reader\Reader_sl.exe"
mRun: [Adobe ARM] "c:\program files\common files\adobe\arm\1.0\AdobeARM.exe"
mRun: [WinampAgent] "c:\program files\winamp\winampa.exe"
mRun: [TkBellExe] "c:\program files\common files\real\update_ob\realsched.exe" -osboot
mRun: [BCSSync] "c:\program files\microsoft office\office14\BCSSync.exe" /DelayServices
mRun: [iTunesHelper] "c:\program files\itunes\iTunesHelper.exe"
mRun: [CanonMyPrinter] c:\program files\canon\myprinter\BJMyPrt.exe /logon
mRun: [CanonSolutionMenu] c:\program files\canon\solutionmenu\CNSLMAIN.exe /logon
mRun: [IJNetworkScanUtility] c:\program files\canon\canon ij network scan utility\CNMNSUT.exe
mRun: [DivXUpdate] "c:\program files\divx\divx update\DivXUpdate.exe" /CHECKNOW
mRun: [QuickTime Task] "c:\program files\quicktime\QTTask.exe" -atboottime
mRun: [Nmemeri] rundll32.exe "c:\users\repair\appdata\local\iqedaduj.dll",Startup
mRun: [InstantSpywareRemover.exe] c:\program files\instant spyware remover\InstantSpywareRemover.exe
mRun: [ISRHelper.exe] c:\program files\instant spyware remover\ISRHelper.exe -0
StartupFolder: c:\progra~2\micros~1\windows\startm~1\programs\startup\office~1.lnk - c:\program files\microsoft office\office14\officesas\officeSASscheduler.exe
mPolicies-system: ConsentPromptBehaviorAdmin = 0 (0x0)
mPolicies-system: ConsentPromptBehaviorUser = 3 (0x3)
mPolicies-system: EnableLUA = 0 (0x0)
mPolicies-system: EnableUIADesktopToggle = 0 (0x0)
mPolicies-system: PromptOnSecureDesktop = 0 (0x0)
IE: {2670000A-7350-4f3c-8081-5663EE0C6C49} - {48E73304-E1D6-4330-914C-F5F514E3486C} - c:\program files\microsoft office\office14\ONBttnIE.dll
IE: {789FE86F-6FC4-46A1-9849-EDE0DB0C95CA} - {FFFDC614-B694-4AE6-AB38-5D6374584B52} - c:\program files\microsoft office\office14\ONBttnIELinkedNotes.dll
IE: {DFB852A3-47F8-48C4-A200-58CAB36FD2A2} - {53707962-6F74-2D53-2644-206D7942484F} - c:\program files\spybot - search & destroy\SDHelper.dll
DPF: {8AD9C840-044E-11D1-B3E9-00805F499D93} - hxxp://java.sun.com/update/1.6.0/jinstall-1_6_0_18-windows-i586.cab
DPF: {CAFEEFAC-0016-0000-0018-ABCDEFFEDCBA} - hxxp://java.sun.com/update/1.6.0/jinstall-1_6_0_18-windows-i586.cab
DPF: {CAFEEFAC-FFFF-FFFF-FFFF-ABCDEFFEDCBA} - hxxp://java.sun.com/update/1.6.0/jinstall-1_6_0_18-windows-i586.cab
TCP: {4E724194-68E1-4293-89E0-1BC409E6AA2F} = 10.0.201.1
Filter: text/xml - {807573E5-5146-11D5-A672-00B0D022E945} - c:\program files\common files\microsoft shared\office14\MSOXMLMF.DLL

================= FIREFOX ===================

FF - ProfilePath - c:\users\repair\appdata\roaming\mozilla\firefox\profiles\s3qiwb46.default\
FF - plugin: c:\progra~1\micros~3\office14\NPAUTHZ.DLL
FF - plugin: c:\progra~1\micros~3\office14\NPSPWRAP.DLL
FF - plugin: c:\program files\canon\easy-photoprint ex\NPEZFFPI.DLL
FF - plugin: c:\program files\divx\divx plus web player\npdivx32.dll
FF - plugin: c:\program files\mozilla firefox\plugins\npijjiautoinstallpluginff.dll
FF - plugin: c:\program files\mozilla firefox\plugins\npwachk.dll
FF - plugin: c:\program files\nvidia corporation\3d vision\npnv3dv.dll
FF - plugin: c:\program files\nvidia corporation\3d vision\npnv3dvstreaming.dll
FF - plugin: c:\program files\opera\program\plugins\nppl3260.dll
FF - plugin: c:\program files\opera\program\plugins\nppl3260.dll
FF - plugin: c:\program files\opera\program\plugins\nprjplug.dll
FF - plugin: c:\program files\opera\program\plugins\nprpjplug.dll
FF - plugin: c:\program files\pando networks\media booster\npPandoWebPlugin.dll
FF - plugin: c:\programdata\nexonus\ngm\npNxGameUS.dll
FF - plugin: c:\programdata\real\realplayer\browserrecordplugin\mozillaplugins\nprphtml5videoshim.dll
FF - HiddenExtension: XULRunner: {9296CD3F-B8F6-44F4-8045-AAA8243D1888} - c:\users\repair\appdata\local\{9296CD3F-B8F6-44F4-8045-AAA8243D1888}
FF - HiddenExtension: Java Console: No Registry Reference - c:\program files\mozilla firefox\extensions\{CAFEEFAC-0016-0000-0018-ABCDEFFEDCBA}
FF - Extension: SeekService: {86009AEF-9162-4EBC-B698-FF71D7B6B049} - c:\program files\mozilla firefox\extensions\{86009AEF-9162-4EBC-B698-FF71D7B6B049}
FF - Extension: Default: {972ce4c6-7e08-4474-a285-3208198ce6fd} - c:\program files\mozilla firefox\extensions\{972ce4c6-7e08-4474-a285-3208198ce6fd}
FF - Extension: Java Console: {CAFEEFAC-0016-0000-0018-ABCDEFFEDCBA} - c:\program files\mozilla firefox\extensions\{CAFEEFAC-0016-0000-0018-ABCDEFFEDCBA}
FF - Extension: XULRunner: {9296CD3F-B8F6-44F4-8045-AAA8243D1888} - c:\users\repair\appdata\local\{9296CD3F-B8F6-44F4-8045-AAA8243D1888}

============= SERVICES / DRIVERS ===============

R?2 cvhsvc;Client Virtualization Handler;c:\program files\common files\microsoft shared\virtualization handler\CVHSVC.EXE [2009-9-26 819600]
R2 sftlist;Application Virtualization Client;c:\program files\microsoft application virtualization client\sftlist.exe [2009-9-23 447832]
R2 Stereo Service;NVIDIA Stereoscopic 3D Driver Service;c:\program files\nvidia corporation\3d vision\nvSCPAPISvr.exe [2010-10-16 369256]
R3 nvoclock;NVIDIA Enthusiasts Platform KDM;c:\windows\system32\drivers\nvoclock.sys [2009-9-15 38248]
R3 RkHit;RkHit;c:\windows\system32\drivers\RKHit.sys [2010-12-9 29312]
R3 RTL8167;Realtek 8167 NT Driver;c:\windows\system32\drivers\Rt86win7.sys [2009-6-10 139776]
R3 sftfs;sftfs;c:\program files\microsoft application virtualization client\drivers\SftFSlh.sys [2009-9-23 543064]
R3 sftplay;sftplay;c:\program files\microsoft application virtualization client\drivers\sftplaylh.sys [2009-9-23 190312]
R3 Sftredir;Sftredir;c:\windows\system32\drivers\Sftredirlh.sys [2009-9-23 21848]
R3 sftvol;sftvol;c:\program files\microsoft application virtualization client\drivers\SftVollh.sys [2009-9-23 14680]
R3 sftvsa;Application Virtualization Service Agent;c:\program files\microsoft application virtualization client\sftvsa.exe [2009-9-23 203608]
S2 clr_optimization_v4.0.30319_32;Microsoft .NET Framework NGEN v4.0.30319_X86;c:\windows\microsoft.net\framework\v4.0.30319\mscorsvw.exe [2010-3-18 130384]
S3 apf001;apf001;c:\program files\softnyxgame\wolfteamis\apf001.sys [2010-11-21 10872]
S3 b57nd60x;Broadcom NetXtreme Gigabit Ethernet - NDIS 6.0;c:\windows\system32\drivers\b57nd60x.sys [2009-7-13 229888]
S3 fssfltr;fssfltr;c:\windows\system32\drivers\fssfltr.sys [2010-9-10 54632]
S3 fsssvc;Windows Live Family Safety Service;c:\program files\windows live\family safety\fsssvc.exe [2010-4-28 704872]
S3 MBAMSwissArmy;MBAMSwissArmy;c:\windows\system32\drivers\mbamswissarmy.sys [2010-11-21 38224]
S3 npggsvc;nProtect GameGuard Service;c:\windows\system32\gamemon.des -service --> c:\windows\system32\GameMon.des -service [?]
S3 osppsvc;Office Software Protection Platform;c:\program files\common files\microsoft shared\officesoftwareprotectionplatform\OSPPSVC.EXE [2009-9-26 4639136]
S3 RTL8187;NETGEAR WG111v2 54Mbps Wireless USB 2.0 Adapter Vista Driver;c:\windows\system32\drivers\wg111v2.sys [2007-12-26 288768]
S3 SandraAgentSrv;SiSoftware Deployment Agent Service;c:\program files\sisoftware\sisoftware sandra lite 2010\RpcAgentSrv.exe [2010-11-14 93336]
S3 WatAdminSvc;Windows Activation Technologies Service;c:\windows\system32\wat\WatAdminSvc.exe [2010-4-4 1343400]

=============== Created Last 30 ================

2010-12-10 03:19:41 388096 ----a-r- c:\users\repair\appdata\roaming\microsoft\installer\{45a66726-69bc-466b-a7a4-12fcba4883d7}\HiJackThis.exe
2010-12-10 03:19:41 -------- d-----w- c:\program files\Trend Micro
2010-12-10 02:22:18 -------- d-----w- C:\32788R22FWJFW.0.tmp
2010-12-10 02:19:34 -------- d-----w- c:\users\repair\appdata\roaming\AVG10
2010-12-10 02:18:25 -------- d--h--w- c:\progra~2\Common Files
2010-12-10 02:03:20 29312 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\drivers\RKHit.sys
2010-12-10 02:03:20 -------- d-----w- c:\program files\Instant Spyware Remover
2010-12-10 01:41:15 -------- d-----w- c:\program files\Debugging Tools for Windows (x86)
2010-12-10 01:38:57 -------- d-----w- C:\websymbols
2010-12-10 01:36:40 -------- d-----w- c:\users\repair\appdata\local\Yahoo
2010-12-10 01:29:59 0 ----a-w- c:\users\repair\appdata\local\Hrujokuqi.bin
2010-12-10 01:29:58 -------- d-----w- c:\users\repair\appdata\local\{9296CD3F-B8F6-44F4-8045-AAA8243D1888}
2010-12-10 01:25:24 48640 ---ha-w- c:\windows\system32\exe2alua.dll
2010-12-10 01:24:21 -------- d-----w- c:\progra~2\AVG10
2010-12-10 01:11:07 -------- d-----w- c:\progra~2\MFAData
2010-12-09 23:09:08 -------- d-----w- c:\users\repair\appdata\local\Mozilla
2010-12-09 14:56:48 -------- d-----w- c:\users\repair\appdata\roaming\Malwarebytes
2010-12-08 09:34:28 -------- d-----w- c:\users\repair\appdata\local\NVIDIA Corporation
2010-12-08 08:06:50 888424 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\nvdispco322050.dll
2010-12-08 08:06:50 813672 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\nvgenco322030.dll
2010-12-08 08:06:50 57960 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\OpenCL.dll
2010-12-08 08:06:50 5473896 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\nvwgf2um.dll
2010-12-08 08:06:50 4837480 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\nvcuda.dll
2010-12-08 08:06:50 319080 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\nvdecodemft.dll
2010-12-08 08:06:50 2912360 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\nvcuvid.dll
2010-12-08 08:06:50 2666600 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\nvcuvenc.dll
2010-12-08 08:06:50 1719912 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\nvapi.dll
2010-12-08 08:06:50 14899816 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\nvoglv32.dll
2010-12-08 08:06:50 13019752 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\nvcompiler.dll
2010-12-08 08:06:50 10084360 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\drivers\nvlddmkm.sys
2010-12-08 08:06:50 10023528 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\nvd3dum.dll
2010-12-08 04:18:23 251392 ------w- c:\windows\Udozea.exe
2010-12-08 04:18:15 167424 --sha-r- c:\windows\system32\msacmu.dll
2010-12-03 14:02:40 -------- d-----w- c:\program files\TRABULANCE
2010-11-29 23:54:55 -------- d-----w- C:\xp3tools-20060708
2010-11-28 15:20:57 4178264 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\D3DX9_41.dll
2010-11-28 15:20:56 517448 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\XAudio2_4.dll
2010-11-28 15:20:52 3851784 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\D3DX9_39.dll
2010-11-28 15:20:06 -------- d-----w- c:\program files\Microsoft Corporation
2010-11-27 22:14:22 -------- d-sh--w- c:\progra~2\SecuROM
2010-11-27 22:13:26 453456 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\d3dx10_42.dll
2010-11-27 22:13:13 -------- d-----w- c:\windows\system32\xlive
2010-11-27 22:13:13 -------- d-----w- c:\program files\Microsoft Games for Windows - LIVE
2010-11-27 21:59:44 -------- d-----w- c:\program files\2K Games
2010-11-27 21:58:27 -------- d-----w- c:\program files\DAEMON Tools
2010-11-27 00:56:42 444776 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\d3dx10_35.dll
2010-11-27 00:56:41 1358192 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\D3DCompiler_35.dll
2010-11-27 00:56:40 3727720 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\d3dx9_35.dll
2010-11-27 00:48:48 -------- d-----w- c:\program files\GamersFirst
2010-11-24 00:20:28 7680 ----a-w- c:\program files\internet explorer\iecompat.dll
2010-11-22 07:16:11 12920 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\apl001.sys
2010-11-22 07:16:11 10872 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\apf001.sys
2010-11-22 07:08:35 -------- d-----w- c:\program files\SoftnyxGame
2010-11-22 06:16:42 -------- d-----w- c:\program files\Spybot - Search & Destroy
2010-11-22 06:16:42 -------- d-----w- c:\progra~2\Spybot - Search & Destroy
2010-11-22 06:09:25 38224 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\drivers\mbamswissarmy.sys
2010-11-22 06:09:24 20952 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\drivers\mbam.sys
2010-11-22 06:09:24 -------- d-----w- c:\program files\Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware
2010-11-22 06:09:24 -------- d-----w- c:\progra~2\Malwarebytes
2010-11-17 10:25:35 1974616 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\D3DCompiler_42.dll
2010-11-17 10:25:34 1892184 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\D3DX9_42.dll
2010-11-14 22:37:32 2263 ----a-w- c:\progra~2\xmlB392.tmp
2010-11-14 22:37:32 13489 ----a-w- c:\progra~2\xmlB19D.tmp
2010-11-14 22:37:31 5222 ----a-w- c:\progra~2\xmlAD68.tmp
2010-11-14 22:36:55 -------- d-----w- c:\program files\SiSoftware
2010-11-13 22:05:23 118272 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\SX5363S.DLL
2010-11-13 22:05:22 102400 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\RV32RTP.dll
2010-11-13 22:05:18 -------- d-----w- c:\program files\Gameforge4D
2010-11-13 02:16:37 -------- d-----w- c:\program files\Zeno Clash(clean)
2010-11-12 23:30:36 -------- d-----w- c:\program files\Zeno Clash
2010-11-11 18:53:46 -------- d-----w- c:\program files\Calibre2

==================== Find3M ====================

2010-10-16 20:42:20 600680 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\nvvsvc.exe
2010-10-16 20:42:20 110696 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\nvmctray.dll
2010-10-16 20:42:16 3420776 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\nvcpl.dll
2010-10-16 20:42:12 2079336 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\nvsvc.dll
2010-10-14 09:36:52 15451288 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\xlive.dll
2010-10-14 09:36:50 13642904 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\xlivefnt.dll
2010-10-06 15:31:34 848 --sha-w- c:\windows\system32\KGyGaAvL.sys
2010-10-06 15:27:53 88 --sh--r- c:\progra~2\6022A53CAE.sys
2010-10-06 15:27:53 848 --sha-w- c:\progra~2\KGyGaAvL.sys
2010-10-06 15:21:52 56 --sh--r- c:\windows\system32\AE3CA52260.sys
2010-10-05 07:51:07 163335 ----a-w- c:\windows\Ahriman's Prophecy Uninstaller.exe
2010-09-29 03:14:20 444952 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\wrap_oal.dll
2010-09-29 03:14:20 109080 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\OpenAL32.dll

=================== ROOTKIT ====================

Stealth MBR rootkit/Mebroot/Sinowal/TDL4 detector 0.4.2 by Gmer, http://www.gmer.net
Windows 6.1.7600 Disk: WDC_WD5001AALS-00L3B2 rev.01.03B01 -> Harddisk0\DR0 -> \Device\Ide\IdePort2 P2T0L0-2

device: opened successfully
user: MBR read successfully

Disk trace:
called modules: ntkrnlpa.exe CLASSPNP.SYS disk.sys ACPI.sys halmacpi.dll >>UNKNOWN [0x861A5555]<< 
_asm { PUSH EBP; MOV EBP, ESP; PUSH ECX; MOV EAX, [EBP+0x8]; CMP EAX, [0x861ab7b0]; MOV EAX, [0x861ab82c]; PUSH EBX; PUSH ESI; MOV ESI, [EBP+0xc]; MOV EBX, [ESI+0x60]; PUSH EDI; JNZ 0x20; MOV [EBP+0x8], EAX; }
1 ntkrnlpa!IofCallDriver[0x82C4D458] -> \Device\Harddisk0\DR0[0x8617A3A8]
3 CLASSPNP[0x8939F59E] -> ntkrnlpa!IofCallDriver[0x82C4D458] -> [0x86043918]
5 ACPI[0x833AA3B2] -> ntkrnlpa!IofCallDriver[0x82C4D458] -> \IdeDeviceP2T0L0-2[0x8602D030]
\Driver\atapi[0x8618DDE8] -> IRP_MJ_CREATE -> 0x861A5555
kernel: MBR read successfully
_asm { XOR AX, AX; MOV SS, AX; MOV SP, 0x7c00; MOV ES, AX; MOV DS, AX; MOV SI, 0x7c00; MOV DI, 0x600; MOV CX, 0x200; CLD ; REP MOVSB ; PUSH AX; PUSH 0x61c; RETF ; STI ; PUSHA ; MOV CX, 0x132; MOV BP, 0x62a; ROR BYTE [BP+0x0], CL; INC BP; }
detected disk devices:
\Device\Ide\IdeDeviceP2T0L0-2 -> \??\IDE#DiskWDC_WD5001AALS-00L3B2___________________01.03B01#5&2ea7e938&0&0.0.0#{53f56307-b6bf-11d0-94f2-00a0c91efb8b} device not found
detected hooks:
user != kernel MBR !!! 
sectors 976773166 (+255): user != kernel
Warning: possible TDL4 rootkit infection !
TDL4 rootkit infection detected ! Use: "mbr.exe -f" to fix.

============= FINISH: 19:30:56.54 ===============

GMER 1.0.15.15530 - http://www.gmer.net
Rootkit scan 2010-12-09 19:40:03
Windows 6.1.7600 Harddisk0\DR0 -> \Device\Ide\IdePort2 WDC_WD5001AALS-00L3B2 rev.01.03B01
Running: 8963d4em.exe; Driver: C:\Users\Repair\AppData\Local\Temp\kxldipow.sys

---- Kernel code sections - GMER 1.0.15 ----

.text ntkrnlpa.exe!ZwSaveKeyEx + 13AD 82C54599 1 Byte [06]
.text ntkrnlpa.exe!KiDispatchInterrupt + 5A2 82C78F52 19 Bytes [E0, 0F, BA, F0, 07, 73, 09, ...] {LOOPNZ 0x11; MOV EDX, 0x97307f0; MOV CR4, EAX; OR AL, 0x80; MOV CR4, EAX; RET ; MOV ECX, CR3}
? System32\Drivers\spel.sys The system cannot find the path specified. !
.text USBPORT.SYS!DllUnload 8E92FCA0 5 Bytes JMP 862661D8 
? System32\Drivers\a9p799bz.SYS The system cannot find the path specified. !

---- User code sections - GMER 1.0.15 ----

.text C:\Windows\system32\svchost.exe[944] ntdll.dll!NtProtectVirtualMemory 77815380 5 Bytes JMP 0019000A 
.text C:\Windows\system32\svchost.exe[944] ntdll.dll!NtWriteVirtualMemory 77815F00 5 Bytes JMP 001A000A 
.text C:\Windows\system32\svchost.exe[944] ntdll.dll!KiUserExceptionDispatcher 77816448 5 Bytes JMP 0017000A 
.text C:\Windows\system32\svchost.exe[944] ole32.dll!CoCreateInstance 75E3590C 5 Bytes JMP 0058000A 
.text C:\Windows\system32\svchost.exe[944] USER32.dll!GetCursorPos 7791C198 5 Bytes JMP 0062000A 
.text C:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox\plugin-container.exe[1508] USER32.dll!TrackPopupMenu 77944B3B 5 Bytes JMP 6B1A5CF5 C:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox\xul.dll (Mozilla Foundation)
.text C:\Windows\Explorer.EXE[1668] ntdll.dll!NtProtectVirtualMemory 77815380 5 Bytes JMP 003E000A 
.text C:\Windows\Explorer.EXE[1668] ntdll.dll!NtWriteVirtualMemory 77815F00 5 Bytes JMP 003F000A 
.text C:\Windows\Explorer.EXE[1668] ntdll.dll!KiUserExceptionDispatcher 77816448 5 Bytes JMP 0039000A 
.text C:\Windows\system32\wuauclt.exe[1892] ntdll.dll!NtProtectVirtualMemory 77815380 5 Bytes JMP 0053000A 
.text C:\Windows\system32\wuauclt.exe[1892] ntdll.dll!NtWriteVirtualMemory 77815F00 5 Bytes JMP 0054000A 
.text C:\Windows\system32\wuauclt.exe[1892] ntdll.dll!KiUserExceptionDispatcher 77816448 5 Bytes JMP 0052000A 
.text C:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox\firefox.exe[3740] ntdll.dll!NtProtectVirtualMemory 77815380 5 Bytes JMP 0018000A 
.text C:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox\firefox.exe[3740] ntdll.dll!NtWriteVirtualMemory 77815F00 5 Bytes JMP 0019000A 
.text C:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox\firefox.exe[3740] ntdll.dll!KiUserExceptionDispatcher 77816448 5 Bytes JMP 000C000A

---- Devices - GMER 1.0.15 ----

Device \FileSystem\Ntfs \Ntfs 85F4F1F8
Device \FileSystem\udfs \UdfsCdRom 8637A1F8
Device \FileSystem\udfs \UdfsDisk 8637A1F8
Device \Driver\volmgr \Device\VolMgrControl 85F4B1F8
Device \Driver\usbuhci \Device\USBPDO-0 86260500
Device \Driver\usbuhci \Device\USBPDO-1  86260500
Device \Driver\usbuhci \Device\USBPDO-2 86260500
Device \Driver\usbehci \Device\USBPDO-3 86349500
Device \Driver\usbuhci \Device\USBPDO-4 86260500
Device \Driver\usbuhci \Device\USBPDO-5 86260500
Device \Driver\usbuhci \Device\USBPDO-6 86260500
Device \Driver\PCI_PNP5869 \Device\00000063 spel.sys
Device \Driver\volmgr \Device\HarddiskVolume1 85F4B1F8

AttachedDevice \Driver\volmgr \Device\HarddiskVolume1 fvevol.sys (BitLocker Drive Encryption Driver/Microsoft Corporation)

Device \Driver\usbehci \Device\USBPDO-7 86349500
Device \Driver\volmgr \Device\HarddiskVolume2 85F4B1F8

AttachedDevice \Driver\volmgr \Device\HarddiskVolume2 fvevol.sys (BitLocker Drive Encryption Driver/Microsoft Corporation)

Device \Driver\cdrom \Device\CdRom0 862421F8
Device \Driver\ACPI_HAL \Device\00000059 halmacpi.dll (Hardware Abstraction Layer DLL/Microsoft Corporation)
Device \Driver\atapi \Device\Ide\IdeDeviceP0T0L0-0 85F4D1F8
Device \Driver\atapi \Device\Ide\IdePort0 85F4D1F8
Device \Driver\atapi \Device\Ide\IdePort1 85F4D1F8
Device \Driver\atapi \Device\Ide\IdePort2 85F4D1F8
Device \Driver\atapi \Device\Ide\IdePort3 85F4D1F8
Device \Driver\atapi \Device\Ide\IdePort4 85F4D1F8
Device \Driver\atapi \Device\Ide\IdePort5 85F4D1F8
Device \Driver\cdrom \Device\CdRom1  862421F8
Device \Driver\volmgr \Device\HarddiskVolume3 85F4B1F8

AttachedDevice \Driver\volmgr \Device\HarddiskVolume3 fvevol.sys (BitLocker Drive Encryption Driver/Microsoft Corporation)

Device \Driver\cdrom \Device\CdRom2 862421F8
Device \Driver\volmgr \Device\HarddiskVolume4 85F4B1F8

AttachedDevice \Driver\volmgr \Device\HarddiskVolume4 fvevol.sys (BitLocker Drive Encryption Driver/Microsoft Corporation)

Device \Driver\cdrom \Device\CdRom3 862421F8
Device \Driver\cdrom \Device\CdRom4 862421F8
Device \Driver\cdrom \Device\CdRom5 862421F8
Device \Driver\NetBT \Device\NetBt_Wins_Export 862E81F8
Device \Driver\cdrom \Device\CdRom6 862421F8
Device \Driver\NetBT \Device\NetBT_Tcpip_{4E724194-68E1-4293-89E0-1BC409E6AA2F} 862E81F8
Device \Driver\usbuhci \Device\USBFDO-0 86260500
Device \Driver\usbuhci \Device\USBFDO-1 86260500
Device \Driver\usbuhci \Device\USBFDO-2 86260500
Device \Driver\usbehci \Device\USBFDO-3 86349500
Device \Driver\usbuhci \Device\USBFDO-4 86260500
Device \Driver\usbuhci \Device\USBFDO-5 86260500
Device \Driver\sptd \Device\3095019870 spel.sys
Device \Driver\usbuhci \Device\USBFDO-6 86260500
Device \Driver\usbehci \Device\USBFDO-7 86349500
Device \Driver\a9p799bz \Device\Scsi\a9p799bz1Port7Path0Target0Lun0 8653A438
Device \Driver\a9p799bz \Device\Scsi\a9p799bz1Port7Path0Target1Lun0 8653A438
Device \Driver\a9p799bz \Device\Scsi\a9p799bz1 8653A438
Device \FileSystem\cdfs \Cdfs 863581F8
Device \Device\Ide\IdeDeviceP2T0L0-2 -> \??\IDE#DiskWDC_WD5001AALS-00L3B2___________________01.03B01#5&2ea7e938&0&0.0.0#{53f56307-b6bf-11d0-94f2-00a0c91efb8b} device not found

---- Registry - GMER 1.0.15 ----

Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\services\sptd\[email protected] 771343423
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\services\sptd\[email protected] 285507792
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\services\sptd\[email protected] 2
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\services\sptd\Cfg\14919EA49A8F3B4AA3CF1058D9A64CEC 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\services\sptd\Cfg\[email protected] 0xD4 0xC3 0x97 0x02 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\services\sptd\Cfg\[email protected] 0
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\services\sptd\Cfg\[email protected] 0xFD 0x57 0x61 0x96 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\services\sptd\Cfg\19659239224E364682FA4BAF72C53EA4 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\services\sptd\Cfg\[email protected] 1
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\services\sptd\Cfg\[email protected] 0x5C 0x31 0x66 0x68 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\services\sptd\Cfg\[email protected] C:\Program Files\DAEMON Tools\
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\services\sptd\Cfg\19659239224E364682FA4BAF72C53EA4\00000001 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\services\sptd\Cfg\19659239224E364682FA4BAF72C53EA4\[email protected] 0x20 0x01 0x00 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\services\sptd\Cfg\19659239224E364682FA4BAF72C53EA4\[email protected] 0x75 0xB3 0x66 0x60 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\services\sptd\Cfg\19659239224E364682FA4BAF72C53EA4\00000001\0Jf40 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\services\sptd\Cfg\19659239224E364682FA4BAF72C53EA4\00000001\[email protected] 0xD1 0x24 0x8C 0x92 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\services\sptd\Cfg\19659239224E364682FA4BAF72C53EA4\00000001\0Jf41 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\services\sptd\Cfg\19659239224E364682FA4BAF72C53EA4\00000001\[email protected]  0x3E 0xF3 0x84 0x5D ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\ControlSet002\services\sptd\Cfg\14919EA49A8F3B4AA3CF1058D9A64CEC (not active ControlSet) 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\ControlSet002\services\sptd\Cfg\[email protected] 0xD4 0xC3 0x97 0x02 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\ControlSet002\services\sptd\Cfg\[email protected] 0
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\ControlSet002\services\sptd\Cfg\[email protected] 0xFD 0x57 0x61 0x96 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\ControlSet002\services\sptd\Cfg\19659239224E364682FA4BAF72C53EA4 (not active ControlSet) 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\ControlSet002\services\sptd\Cfg\[email protected] 1
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\ControlSet002\services\sptd\Cfg\[email protected] 0x5C 0x31 0x66 0x68 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\ControlSet002\services\sptd\Cfg\[email protected] C:\Program Files\DAEMON Tools\
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\ControlSet002\services\sptd\Cfg\19659239224E364682FA4BAF72C53EA4\00000001 (not active ControlSet) 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\ControlSet002\services\sptd\Cfg\19659239224E364682FA4BAF72C53EA4\[email protected] 0x20 0x01 0x00 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\ControlSet002\services\sptd\Cfg\19659239224E364682FA4BAF72C53EA4\[email protected] 0x75 0xB3 0x66 0x60 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\ControlSet002\services\sptd\Cfg\19659239224E364682FA4BAF72C53EA4\00000001\0Jf40 (not active ControlSet) 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\ControlSet002\services\sptd\Cfg\19659239224E364682FA4BAF72C53EA4\00000001\[email protected] 0xD1 0x24 0x8C 0x92 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\ControlSet002\services\sptd\Cfg\19659239224E364682FA4BAF72C53EA4\00000001\0Jf41 (not active ControlSet) 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\ControlSet002\services\sptd\Cfg\19659239224E364682FA4BAF72C53EA4\00000001\[email protected] 0x3E 0xF3 0x84 0x5D ...

---- Disk sectors - GMER 1.0.15 ----

Disk \Device\Harddisk0\DR0 sector 00 (MBR): rootkit-like behavior; 
Disk \Device\Harddisk0\DR0 sector 01: rootkit-like behavior; 
Disk \Device\Harddisk0\DR0 sector 02: rootkit-like behavior; 
Disk \Device\Harddisk0\DR0 sector 03: rootkit-like behavior; 
Disk \Device\Harddisk0\DR0 sector 04: rootkit-like behavior; 
Disk \Device\Harddisk0\DR0  sector 05: rootkit-like behavior; 
Disk \Device\Harddisk0\DR0 sector 06: rootkit-like behavior; 
Disk \Device\Harddisk0\DR0 sector 07: rootkit-like behavior; 
Disk \Device\Harddisk0\DR0 sector 08: rootkit-like behavior; 
Disk \Device\Harddisk0\DR0 sector 09: rootkit-like behavior; 
Disk \Device\Harddisk0\DR0 sector 10: rootkit-like behavior; 
Disk \Device\Harddisk0\DR0 sector 11: rootkit-like behavior; 
Disk \Device\Harddisk0\DR0 sector 12: rootkit-like behavior; 
Disk \Device\Harddisk0\DR0 sector 13: rootkit-like behavior; 
Disk \Device\Harddisk0\DR0 sector 14: rootkit-like behavior; 
Disk \Device\Harddisk0\DR0 sector 15: rootkit-like behavior; 
Disk \Device\Harddisk0\DR0 sector 16: rootkit-like behavior; 
Disk \Device\Harddisk0\DR0 sector 17: rootkit-like behavior; 
Disk \Device\Harddisk0\DR0 sector 18: rootkit-like behavior; 
Disk \Device\Harddisk0\DR0 sector 19: rootkit-like behavior; 
Disk \Device\Harddisk0\DR0 sector 20: rootkit-like behavior; 
Disk \Device\Harddisk0\DR0 sector 21: rootkit-like behavior; 
Disk \Device\Harddisk0\DR0 sector 22: rootkit-like behavior; 
Disk \Device\Harddisk0\DR0 sector 23: rootkit-like behavior; 
Disk \Device\Harddisk0\DR0 sector 24: rootkit-like behavior; 
Disk  \Device\Harddisk0\DR0 sector 25: rootkit-like behavior; 
Disk \Device\Harddisk0\DR0 sector 26: rootkit-like behavior; 
Disk \Device\Harddisk0\DR0 sector 27: rootkit-like behavior; 
Disk \Device\Harddisk0\DR0 sector 28: rootkit-like behavior; 
Disk \Device\Harddisk0\DR0 sector 29: rootkit-like behavior; 
Disk \Device\Harddisk0\DR0 sector 30: rootkit-like behavior; 
Disk \Device\Harddisk0\DR0 sector 31: rootkit-like behavior; 
Disk \Device\Harddisk0\DR0 sector 32: rootkit-like behavior; 
Disk \Device\Harddisk0\DR0 sector 33: rootkit-like behavior; 
Disk \Device\Harddisk0\DR0 sector 34: rootkit-like behavior; 
Disk \Device\Harddisk0\DR0 sector 35: rootkit-like behavior; 
Disk \Device\Harddisk0\DR0 sector 36: rootkit-like behavior; 
Disk \Device\Harddisk0\DR0 sector 37: rootkit-like behavior; 
Disk \Device\Harddisk0\DR0 sector 38: rootkit-like behavior; 
Disk \Device\Harddisk0\DR0 sector 39: rootkit-like behavior; 
Disk \Device\Harddisk0\DR0 sector 40: rootkit-like behavior; 
Disk \Device\Harddisk0\DR0 sector 41: rootkit-like behavior; 
Disk \Device\Harddisk0\DR0 sector 42: rootkit-like behavior; 
Disk \Device\Harddisk0\DR0 sector 43: rootkit-like behavior; 
Disk \Device\Harddisk0\DR0  sector 44: rootkit-like behavior; 
Disk \Device\Harddisk0\DR0 sector 45: rootkit-like behavior; 
Disk \Device\Harddisk0\DR0 sector 46: rootkit-like behavior; 
Disk \Device\Harddisk0\DR0 sector 47: rootkit-like behavior; 
Disk \Device\Harddisk0\DR0 sector 48: rootkit-like behavior; 
Disk \Device\Harddisk0\DR0 sector 49: rootkit-like behavior; 
Disk \Device\Harddisk0\DR0 sector 50: rootkit-like behavior; 
Disk \Device\Harddisk0\DR0 sectors 976772912 (+255): rootkit-like behavior;


----------



## kevinf80 (Mar 21, 2006)

Hello ConfusedOne0,

I'm kevinf80 and I will be helping with any malware issues you may have with your system.

 Please be aware that some of the logs I may ask for can be very complex and can take a long time to decipher. I am a volunteer here with a job and family so I ask that you be patient when waiting for replies. 
 Please DO NOT run any scans/tools/fixes on your own as this will conflict with the tools we are going to use.
 Either print or Save to Notepad all instructions and please follow them carefully, if there's something you don't understand or that will not work please let me know and we will go through it together.
 Malware is often buggy and can be very unstable, with that in mind it is advisable to backup any important data before we begin.
 If you do not reply within 72 hours the thread will be closed, if you need more time let me know. Likewise if I do not respond within 48 hours feel free to PM me.
 If you have any P2P applications installed such as BitTorrent, uTorrent, Limewire etc etc, please uninstall them before we begin.
 If you are using Cracked or Illegal software your thread will be locked and all help will cease.

Please proceed as follows :-

*Step 1*

*Please read carefully and follow these steps.*

Download *TDSSKiller* and save it to your Desktop.
Extract its contents to your desktop.
Once extracted, open the TDSSKiller folder and doubleclick on *TDSSKiller.exe* to run the application, then on *Start Scan.*










If an infected file is detected, the default action will be *Cure*, click on *Continue.*










If a suspicious file is detected, the default action will be *Skip*, click on *Continue.*










It may ask you to reboot the computer to complete the process. Click on *Reboot Now*.










If no reboot is require, click on *Report*. A log file should appear. Please copy and paste the contents of that file here.
If a reboot is required, the report can also be found in your root directory, (usually C:\ folder) in the form of "*TDSSKiller.[Version]_[Date]_[Time]_log.txt*". Please copy and paste the contents of that file here.

*Step 2*

Please re-open HiJackThis and scan only.**Check the boxes next to all the entries listed below.

*O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Nmemeri] rundll32.exe "C:\Users\Repair\AppData\Local\iqedaduj.dll",Startup
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [InstantSpywareRemover.exe] C:\Program Files\Instant Spyware Remover\InstantSpywareRemover.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ISRHelper.exe] C:\Program Files\Instant Spyware Remover\ISRHelper.exe -0*

Now *close all windows other than HiJackThis*, then click Fix Checked.**Close HiJackThis.**Reboot your PC

*Step 3*








Please download *Malwarebytes* Anti-Malware and save it to your desktop.
*Alernative D/L mirror*
*Alternative D/L mirror*

Double Click mbam-setup.exe to install the application.

 Make sure a checkmark is placed next to Update Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware and Launch Malwarebytes Anti-Malware, then click Finish.
 If an update is found, it will download and install the latest version.
 Once the program has loaded, select "Perform Quick Scan", then click Scan.
 The scan may take some time to finish,so please be patient.
 When the scan is complete, click OK, then Show Results to view the results.
 Make sure that everything is checked, and click Remove Selected.
 When disinfection is completed, a log will open in Notepad and you may be prompted to Restart. (See Extra Note)
 Please save the log to a location you will remember.
 The log is automatically saved by MBAM and can be viewed by clicking the Logs tab in MBAM.
 Copy and paste the entire report in your next reply.

Extra Note:

If MBAM encounters a file that is difficult to remove,you will be presented with 1 of 2 prompts,click OK to either and let MBAM proceed with the disinfection process. If asked to restart the computer, please do so immediately.

Post back with the following logs:

*TDSSKiller
Malwarebytes*

Let me know how your system is responding and what issues remain...

Kevin


----------



## ConfusedOne0 (Dec 10, 2010)

Hey Kevin, thanks for helping me with my computer problems so close to the holidays. I'll post the logs in a second, but a question: does this kind of rootkit virus thing usually cause BSODs? Also,I'm using a newly made user account to run these scans,should i re-run these scans on my infected main account? I removed instant spyware remover as well,though it kinda seemed legit...anyway,here are the content of the logs.

2010/12/10 06:19:57.0911 TDSS rootkit removing tool 2.4.11.0 Dec 8 2010 14:46:40
2010/12/10 06:19:57.0911 ================================================================================
2010/12/10 06:19:57.0911 SystemInfo:
2010/12/10 06:19:57.0911 
2010/12/10 06:19:57.0911 OS Version: 6.1.7600 ServicePack: 0.0
2010/12/10 06:19:57.0911 Product type: Workstation
2010/12/10 06:19:57.0911 ComputerName: TECHBOX
2010/12/10 06:19:57.0912 UserName: Repair
2010/12/10 06:19:57.0912 Windows directory: C:\Windows
2010/12/10 06:19:57.0912 System windows directory: C:\Windows
2010/12/10 06:19:57.0912 Processor architecture: Intel x86
2010/12/10 06:19:57.0912 Number of processors: 4
2010/12/10 06:19:57.0912 Page size: 0x1000
2010/12/10 06:19:57.0912 Boot type: Normal boot
2010/12/10 06:19:57.0912 ================================================================================
2010/12/10 06:20:00.0434 Initialize success
2010/12/10 06:20:04.0271 ================================================================================
2010/12/10 06:20:04.0271 Scan started
2010/12/10 06:20:04.0271 Mode: Manual; 
2010/12/10 06:20:04.0271 ================================================================================
2010/12/10 06:20:07.0171 1394ohci (6d2aca41739bfe8cb86ee8e85f29697d) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\1394ohci.sys
2010/12/10 06:20:07.0201 ACPI (f0e07d144c8685b8774bc32fc8da4df0) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\ACPI.sys
2010/12/10 06:20:07.0218 AcpiPmi (98d81ca942d19f7d9153b095162ac013) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\acpipmi.sys
2010/12/10 06:20:07.0254 adp94xx (21e785ebd7dc90a06391141aac7892fb) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\adp94xx.sys
2010/12/10 06:20:07.0285 adpahci (0c676bc278d5b59ff5abd57bbe9123f2) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\adpahci.sys
2010/12/10 06:20:07.0312 adpu320 (7c7b5ee4b7b822ec85321fe23a27db33) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\adpu320.sys
2010/12/10 06:20:07.0388 AFD (ddc040fdb01ef1712a6b13e52afb104c) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\afd.sys
2010/12/10 06:20:07.0414 agp440 (507812c3054c21cef746b6ee3d04dd6e) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\agp440.sys
2010/12/10 06:20:07.0428 aic78xx (8b30250d573a8f6b4bd23195160d8707) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\djsvs.sys
2010/12/10 06:20:07.0466 aliide (0d40bcf52ea90fc7df2aeab6503dea44) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\aliide.sys
2010/12/10 06:20:07.0476 amdagp (3c6600a0696e90a463771c7422e23ab5) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\amdagp.sys
2010/12/10 06:20:07.0500 amdide (cd5914170297126b6266860198d1d4f0) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\amdide.sys
2010/12/10 06:20:07.0526 AmdK8 (00dda200d71bac534bf56a9db5dfd666) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\amdk8.sys
2010/12/10 06:20:07.0544 AmdPPM (3cbf30f5370fda40dd3e87df38ea53b6) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\amdppm.sys
2010/12/10 06:20:07.0567 amdsata (2101a86c25c154f8314b24ef49d7fbc2) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\amdsata.sys
2010/12/10 06:20:07.0584 amdsbs (ea43af0c423ff267355f74e7a53bdaba) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\amdsbs.sys
2010/12/10 06:20:07.0606 amdxata (b81c2b5616f6420a9941ea093a92b150) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\amdxata.sys
2010/12/10 06:20:07.0750 apf001 (0bf848f3cdd883843769a9070f55a023) C:\Program Files\SoftnyxGame\WolfTeamIS\apf001.sys
2010/12/10 06:20:07.0766 AppID (feb834c02ce1e84b6a38f953ca067706) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\appid.sys
2010/12/10 06:20:07.0841 arc (2932004f49677bd84dbc72edb754ffb3) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\arc.sys
2010/12/10 06:20:07.0878 arcsas (5d6f36c46fd283ae1b57bd2e9feb0bc7) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\arcsas.sys
2010/12/10 06:20:07.0928 AsyncMac (add2ade1c2b285ab8378d2daaf991481) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\asyncmac.sys
2010/12/10 06:20:07.0953 atapi (338c86357871c167a96ab976519bf59e) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\atapi.sys
2010/12/10 06:20:08.0002 b06bdrv (1a231abec60fd316ec54c66715543cec) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\bxvbdx.sys
2010/12/10 06:20:08.0050 b57nd60x (bd8869eb9cde6bbe4508d869929869ee) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\b57nd60x.sys
2010/12/10 06:20:08.0068 Beep (505506526a9d467307b3c393dedaf858) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\Beep.sys
2010/12/10 06:20:08.0114 blbdrive (2287078ed48fcfc477b05b20cf38f36f) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\blbdrive.sys
2010/12/10 06:20:08.0156 bowser (fcafaef6798d7b51ff029f99a9898961) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\bowser.sys
2010/12/10 06:20:08.0183 BrFiltLo (9f9acc7f7ccde8a15c282d3f88b43309) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\BrFiltLo.sys
2010/12/10 06:20:08.0208 BrFiltUp (56801ad62213a41f6497f96dee83755a) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\BrFiltUp.sys
2010/12/10 06:20:08.0254 Brserid (845b8ce732e67f3b4133164868c666ea) C:\Windows\System32\Drivers\Brserid.sys
2010/12/10 06:20:08.0278 BrSerWdm (203f0b1e73adadbbb7b7b1fabd901f6b) C:\Windows\System32\Drivers\BrSerWdm.sys
2010/12/10 06:20:08.0299 BrUsbMdm (bd456606156ba17e60a04e18016ae54b) C:\Windows\System32\Drivers\BrUsbMdm.sys
2010/12/10 06:20:08.0313 BrUsbSer (af72ed54503f717a43268b3cc5faec2e) C:\Windows\System32\Drivers\BrUsbSer.sys
2010/12/10 06:20:08.0342 BTHMODEM (ed3df7c56ce0084eb2034432fc56565a) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\bthmodem.sys
2010/12/10 06:20:08.0377 cdfs (77ea11b065e0a8ab902d78145ca51e10) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\cdfs.sys
2010/12/10 06:20:08.0440 cdrom (ba6e70aa0e6091bc39de29477d866a77) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\cdrom.sys
2010/12/10 06:20:08.0457 circlass (3fe3fe94a34df6fb06e6418d0f6a0060) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\circlass.sys
2010/12/10 06:20:08.0495 CLFS (635181e0e9bbf16871bf5380d71db02d) C:\Windows\system32\CLFS.sys
2010/12/10 06:20:08.0517 CmBatt (dea805815e587dad1dd2c502220b5616) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\CmBatt.sys
2010/12/10 06:20:08.0536 cmdide (c537b1db64d495b9b4717b4d6d9edbf2) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\cmdide.sys
2010/12/10 06:20:08.0570 CNG (1b675691ed940766149c93e8f4488d68) C:\Windows\system32\Drivers\cng.sys
2010/12/10 06:20:08.0581 Compbatt (a6023d3823c37043986713f118a89bee) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\compbatt.sys
2010/12/10 06:20:08.0607  CompositeBus (f1724ba27e97d627f808fb0ba77a28a6) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\CompositeBus.sys
2010/12/10 06:20:08.0731 crcdisk (2c4ebcfc84a9b44f209dff6c6e6c61d1) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\crcdisk.sys
2010/12/10 06:20:08.0780 CSC (27c9490bdd0ae48911ab8cf1932591ed) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\csc.sys
2010/12/10 06:20:08.0839 DfsC (8e09e52ee2e3ceb199ef3dd99cf9e3fb) C:\Windows\system32\Drivers\dfsc.sys
2010/12/10 06:20:08.0858 discache (1a050b0274bfb3890703d490f330c0da) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\discache.sys
2010/12/10 06:20:08.0879 Disk (565003f326f99802e68ca78f2a68e9ff) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\disk.sys
2010/12/10 06:20:08.0926 drmkaud (b918e7c5f9bf77202f89e1a9539f2eb4) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\drmkaud.sys
2010/12/10 06:20:08.0978 DXGKrnl (8b6c3464d7fac176500061dbfff42ad4) C:\Windows\System32\drivers\dxgkrnl.sys
2010/12/10 06:20:09.0128 ebdrv (024e1b5cac09731e4d868e64dbfb4ab0) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\evbdx.sys
2010/12/10 06:20:09.0219 elxstor (0ed67910c8c326796faa00b2bf6d9d3c) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\elxstor.sys
2010/12/10 06:20:09.0242 ErrDev (8fc3208352dd3912c94367a206ab3f11) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\errdev.sys
2010/12/10 06:20:09.0292 exfat (2dc9108d74081149cc8b651d3a26207f) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\exfat.sys
2010/12/10 06:20:09.0323 fastfat (7e0ab74553476622fb6ae36f73d97d35) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\fastfat.sys
2010/12/10 06:20:09.0348 fdc (e817a017f82df2a1f8cfdbda29388b29) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\fdc.sys
2010/12/10 06:20:09.0366 FileInfo (6cf00369c97f3cf563be99be983d13d8) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\fileinfo.sys
2010/12/10 06:20:09.0384 Filetrace (42c51dc94c91da21cb9196eb64c45db9) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\filetrace.sys
2010/12/10 06:20:09.0395 flpydisk (87907aa70cb3c56600f1c2fb8841579b) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\flpydisk.sys
2010/12/10 06:20:09.0420 FltMgr (7520ec808e0c35e0ee6f841294316653) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\fltmgr.sys
2010/12/10 06:20:09.0446 FsDepends (1a16b57943853e598cff37fe2b8cbf1d) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\FsDepends.sys
2010/12/10 06:20:09.0494 fssfltr (491e9d9a26a745f6ae7d570849f4bd87) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\fssfltr.sys
2010/12/10 06:20:09.0533 Fs_Rec (a574b4360e438977038aae4bf60d79a2) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\Fs_Rec.sys
2010/12/10 06:20:09.0579 fvevol (dafbd9fe39197495aed6d51f3b85b5d2) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\fvevol.sys
2010/12/10 06:20:09.0604 gagp30kx (65ee0c7a58b65e74ae05637418153938) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\gagp30kx.sys
2010/12/10 06:20:09.0713 GEARAspiWDM (8182ff89c65e4d38b2de4bb0fb18564e) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\GEARAspiWDM.sys
2010/12/10 06:20:09.0754 giveio (77ebf3e9386daa51551af429052d88d0) C:\Windows\system32\giveio.sys
2010/12/10 06:20:09.0780 hcw85cir (c44e3c2bab6837db337ddee7544736db) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\hcw85cir.sys
2010/12/10 06:20:09.0806 HdAudAddService (3530cad25deba7dc7de8bb51632cbc5f) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\HdAudio.sys
2010/12/10 06:20:09.0832 HDAudBus (717a2207fd6f13ad3e664c7d5a43c7bf) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\HDAudBus.sys
2010/12/10 06:20:09.0844 HidBatt (1d58a7f3e11a9731d0eaaaa8405acc36) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\HidBatt.sys
2010/12/10 06:20:09.0868 HidBth (89448f40e6df260c206a193a4683ba78) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\hidbth.sys
2010/12/10 06:20:09.0880 HidIr (cf50b4cf4a4f229b9f3c08351f99ca5e) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\hidir.sys
2010/12/10 06:20:09.0917 HidUsb (25072fb35ac90b25f9e4e3bacf774102) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\hidusb.sys
2010/12/10 06:20:09.0964 HpSAMD (295fdc419039090eb8b49ffdbb374549) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\HpSAMD.sys
2010/12/10 06:20:09.0989 HTTP (c531c7fd9e8b62021112787c4e2c5a5a) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\HTTP.sys
2010/12/10 06:20:10.0003 hwpolicy (8305f33cde89ad6c7a0763ed0b5a8d42) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\hwpolicy.sys
2010/12/10 06:20:10.0026 i8042prt (f151f0bdc47f4a28b1b20a0818ea36d6) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\i8042prt.sys
2010/12/10 06:20:10.0044 iaStorV (934af4d7c5f457b9f0743f4299b77b67) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\iaStorV.sys
2010/12/10 06:20:10.0065 iirsp (4173ff5708f3236cf25195fecd742915) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\iirsp.sys
2010/12/10 06:20:10.0102 intelide (a0f12f2c9ba6c72f3987ce780e77c130) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\intelide.sys
2010/12/10 06:20:10.0119 intelppm (3b514d27bfc4accb4037bc6685f766e0) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\intelppm.sys
2010/12/10 06:20:10.0146 IpFilterDriver (709d1761d3b19a932ff0238ea6d50200) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\ipfltdrv.sys
2010/12/10 06:20:10.0163 IPMIDRV (e4454b6c37d7ffd5649611f6496308a7) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\IPMIDrv.sys
2010/12/10 06:20:10.0175 IPNAT (a5fa468d67abcdaa36264e463a7bb0cd) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\ipnat.sys
2010/12/10 06:20:10.0213 IRENUM (42996cff20a3084a56017b7902307e9f) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\irenum.sys
2010/12/10 06:20:10.0235 isapnp (1f32bb6b38f62f7df1a7ab7292638a35) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\isapnp.sys
2010/12/10 06:20:10.0282 iScsiPrt (ed46c223ae46c6866ab77cdc41c404b7) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\msiscsi.sys
2010/12/10 06:20:10.0328 kbdclass (adef52ca1aeae82b50df86b56413107e) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\kbdclass.sys
2010/12/10 06:20:10.0369 kbdhid (3d9f0ebf350edcfd6498057301455964) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\kbdhid.sys
2010/12/10 06:20:10.0393 KSecDD (e36a061ec11b373826905b21be10948f) C:\Windows\system32\Drivers\ksecdd.sys
2010/12/10 06:20:10.0438 KSecPkg (365c6154bbbc5377173f1ca7bfb6cc59) C:\Windows\system32\Drivers\ksecpkg.sys
2010/12/10 06:20:10.0475 lltdio (f7611ec07349979da9b0ae1f18ccc7a6) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\lltdio.sys
2010/12/10 06:20:10.0529 LSI_FC (eb119a53ccf2acc000ac71b065b78fef) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\lsi_fc.sys
2010/12/10 06:20:10.0549 LSI_SAS (8ade1c877256a22e49b75d1cc9161f9c) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\lsi_sas.sys
2010/12/10 06:20:10.0569 LSI_SAS2 (dc9dc3d3daa0e276fd2ec262e38b11e9) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\lsi_sas2.sys
2010/12/10 06:20:10.0588 LSI_SCSI (0a036c7d7cab643a7f07135ac47e0524) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\lsi_scsi.sys
2010/12/10 06:20:10.0628 luafv (6703e366cc18d3b6e534f5cf7df39cee) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\luafv.sys
2010/12/10 06:20:10.0732 MBAMSwissArmy (c7dd7d9739785bd3a6b8499eec1dee7e) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\mbamswissarmy.sys
2010/12/10 06:20:10.0790 mcdbus (8fd868e32459ece2a1bb0169f513d31e) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\mcdbus.sys
2010/12/10 06:20:10.0812 megasas (0fff5b045293002ab38eb1fd1fc2fb74) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\megasas.sys
2010/12/10 06:20:10.0833 MegaSR (dcbab2920c75f390caf1d29f675d03d6) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\MegaSR.sys
2010/12/10 06:20:10.0850 Modem (f001861e5700ee84e2d4e52c712f4964) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\modem.sys
2010/12/10 06:20:10.0893 monitor (79d10964de86b292320e9dfe02282a23) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\monitor.sys
2010/12/10 06:20:10.0913 mouclass (fb18cc1d4c2e716b6b903b0ac0cc0609) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\mouclass.sys
2010/12/10 06:20:10.0948 mouhid (2c388d2cd01c9042596cf3c8f3c7b24d) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\mouhid.sys
2010/12/10 06:20:10.0981 mountmgr (921c18727c5920d6c0300736646931c2) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\mountmgr.sys
2010/12/10 06:20:11.0019 mpio (2af5997438c55fb79d33d015c30e1974) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\mpio.sys
2010/12/10 06:20:11.0050 mpsdrv (ad2723a7b53dd1aacae6ad8c0bfbf4d0) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\mpsdrv.sys
2010/12/10 06:20:11.0067 MRxDAV (b1be47008d20e43da3adc37c24cdb89d) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\mrxdav.sys
2010/12/10 06:20:11.0107 mrxsmb (f1b6aa08497ea86ca6ef6f7a08b0bfb8) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\mrxsmb.sys
2010/12/10 06:20:11.0131 mrxsmb10 (5613358b4050f46f5a9832da8050d6e4) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\mrxsmb10.sys
2010/12/10 06:20:11.0187 mrxsmb20 (25c9792778d80feb4c8201e62281bfdf) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\mrxsmb20.sys
2010/12/10 06:20:11.0207 msahci (4326d168944123f38dd3b2d9c37a0b12) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\msahci.sys
2010/12/10 06:20:11.0221 msdsm (455029c7174a2dbb03dba8a0d8bddd9a) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\msdsm.sys
2010/12/10 06:20:11.0250 Msfs (daefb28e3af5a76abcc2c3078c07327f) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\Msfs.sys
2010/12/10 06:20:11.0268 mshidkmdf (3e1e5767043c5af9367f0056295e9f84) C:\Windows\System32\drivers\mshidkmdf.sys
2010/12/10 06:20:11.0291 msisadrv (0a4e5757ae09fa9622e3158cc1aef114) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\msisadrv.sys
2010/12/10 06:20:11.0328 MSKSSRV (8c0860d6366aaffb6c5bb9df9448e631) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\MSKSSRV.sys
2010/12/10 06:20:11.0343 MSPCLOCK (3ea8b949f963562cedbb549eac0c11ce) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\MSPCLOCK.sys
2010/12/10 06:20:11.0359 MSPQM (f456e973590d663b1073e9c463b40932) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\MSPQM.sys
2010/12/10 06:20:11.0377 MsRPC (0e008fc4819d238c51d7c93e7b41e560) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\MsRPC.sys
2010/12/10 06:20:11.0400 mssmbios (fc6b9ff600cc585ea38b12589bd4e246) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\mssmbios.sys
2010/12/10 06:20:11.0419 MSTEE (b42c6b921f61a6e55159b8be6cd54a36) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\MSTEE.sys
2010/12/10 06:20:11.0454 MTConfig (33599130f44e1f34631cea241de8ac84) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\MTConfig.sys
2010/12/10 06:20:11.0531 MTsensor (d48659bb24c48345d926ecb45c1ebdf5) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\ASACPI.sys
2010/12/10 06:20:11.0545 Mup (159fad02f64e6381758c990f753bcc80) C:\Windows\system32\Drivers\mup.sys
2010/12/10 06:20:11.0589 NativeWifiP (26384429fcd85d83746f63e798ab1480) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\nwifi.sys
2010/12/10 06:20:11.0618 NDIS (23759d175a0a9baaf04d05047bc135a8) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\ndis.sys
2010/12/10 06:20:11.0649 NdisCap (0e1787aa6c9191d3d319e8bafe86f80c) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\ndiscap.sys
2010/12/10 06:20:11.0682 NdisTapi (e4a8aec125a2e43a9e32afeea7c9c888) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\ndistapi.sys
2010/12/10 06:20:11.0715 Ndisuio (b30ae7f2b6d7e343b0df32e6c08fce75) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\ndisuio.sys
2010/12/10 06:20:11.0746 NdisWan (267c415eadcbe53c9ca873dee39cf3a4) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\ndiswan.sys
2010/12/10 06:20:11.0780 NDProxy (af7e7c63dcef3f8772726f86039d6eb4) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\NDProxy.sys
2010/12/10 06:20:11.0802 NetBIOS (80b275b1ce3b0e79909db7b39af74d51) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\netbios.sys
2010/12/10 06:20:11.0832 NetBT (dd52a733bf4ca5af84562a5e2f963b91) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\netbt.sys
2010/12/10 06:20:11.0893 nfrd960 (1d85c4b390b0ee09c7a46b91efb2c097) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\nfrd960.sys
2010/12/10 06:20:11.0939 Npfs (1db262a9f8c087e8153d89bef3d2235f) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\Npfs.sys
2010/12/10 06:20:11.0976 nsiproxy (e9a0a4d07e53d8fea2bb8387a3293c58) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\nsiproxy.sys
2010/12/10 06:20:12.0046 Ntfs (3795dcd21f740ee799fb7223234215af) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\Ntfs.sys
2010/12/10 06:20:12.0080 Null (f9756a98d69098dca8945d62858a812c) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\Null.sys
2010/12/10 06:20:12.0361 nvlddmkm (bd409de5681c74c1de51d72427dc202d) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\nvlddmkm.sys
2010/12/10 06:20:12.0449 nvoclock (96c5900331bd17344f338d006888bae5) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\nvoclock.sys
2010/12/10 06:20:12.0475 nvraid (3f3d04b1d08d43c16ea7963954ec768d) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\nvraid.sys
2010/12/10 06:20:12.0497 nvstor (c99f251a5de63c6f129cf71933aced0f) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\nvstor.sys
2010/12/10 06:20:12.0528 nv_agp (5a0983915f02bae73267cc2a041f717d) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\nv_agp.sys
2010/12/10 06:20:12.0553 ohci1394 (08a70a1f2cdde9bb49b885cb817a66eb) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\ohci1394.sys
2010/12/10 06:20:12.0642 Parport (2ea877ed5dd9713c5ac74e8ea7348d14) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\parport.sys
2010/12/10 06:20:12.0658 partmgr (ff4218952b51de44fe910953a3e686b9) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\partmgr.sys
2010/12/10 06:20:12.0677 Parvdm (eb0a59f29c19b86479d36b35983daadc) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\parvdm.sys
2010/12/10 06:20:12.0715 pci (c858cb77c577780ecc456a892e7e7d0f) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\pci.sys
2010/12/10 06:20:12.0728 pciide (afe86f419014db4e5593f69ffe26ce0a) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\pciide.sys
2010/12/10 06:20:12.0755 pcmcia (f396431b31693e71e8a80687ef523506) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\pcmcia.sys
2010/12/10 06:20:12.0792 pcw (250f6b43d2b613172035c6747aeeb19f) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\pcw.sys
2010/12/10 06:20:12.0818 PEAUTH (9e0104ba49f4e6973749a02bf41344ed) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\peauth.sys
2010/12/10 06:20:12.0874 PptpMiniport (631e3e205ad6d86f2aed6a4a8e69f2db) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\raspptp.sys
2010/12/10 06:20:12.0899 Processor (85b1e3a0c7585bc4aae6899ec6fcf011) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\processr.sys
2010/12/10 06:20:12.0925 Psched (6270ccae2a86de6d146529fe55b3246a) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\pacer.sys
2010/12/10 06:20:12.0980 ql2300 (ab95ecf1f6659a60ddc166d8315b0751) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\ql2300.sys
2010/12/10 06:20:13.0007 ql40xx (b4dd51dd25182244b86737dc51af2270) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\ql40xx.sys
2010/12/10 06:20:13.0041 QWAVEdrv (584078ca1b95ca72df2a27c336f9719d) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\qwavedrv.sys
2010/12/10 06:20:13.0071 RasAcd (30a81b53c766d0133bb86d234e5556ab) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\rasacd.sys
2010/12/10 06:20:13.0107 RasAgileVpn (57ec4aef73660166074d8f7f31c0d4fd) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\AgileVpn.sys
2010/12/10 06:20:13.0156 Rasl2tp (d9f91eafec2815365cbe6d167e4e332a) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\rasl2tp.sys
2010/12/10 06:20:13.0181 RasPppoe (0fe8b15916307a6ac12bfb6a63e45507) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\raspppoe.sys
2010/12/10 06:20:13.0222 RasSstp (44101f495a83ea6401d886e7fd70096b) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\rassstp.sys
2010/12/10 06:20:13.0281 rdbss (835d7e81bf517a3b72384bdcc85e1ce6) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\rdbss.sys
2010/12/10 06:20:13.0303 rdpbus (0d8f05481cb76e70e1da06ee9f0da9df) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\rdpbus.sys
2010/12/10 06:20:13.0339 RDPCDD (1e016846895b15a99f9a176a05029075) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\RDPCDD.sys
2010/12/10 06:20:13.0375 RDPDR (c5ff95883ffef704d50c40d21cfb3ab5) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\rdpdr.sys
2010/12/10 06:20:13.0419 RDPENCDD (5a53ca1598dd4156d44196d200c94b8a) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\rdpencdd.sys
2010/12/10 06:20:13.0442 RDPREFMP (44b0a53cd4f27d50ed461dae0c0b4e1f) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\rdprefmp.sys
2010/12/10 06:20:13.0470 RDPWD (801371ba9782282892d00aadb08ee367) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\RDPWD.sys
2010/12/10 06:20:13.0494 rdyboost (4ea225bf1cf05e158853f30a99ca29a7) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\rdyboost.sys
2010/12/10 06:20:13.0596 RivaTuner32 (c0c8909be3ecc9df8089112bf9be954e) C:\Program Files\RivaTuner v2.24 MSI Master Overclocking Arena 2009 edition\RivaTuner32.sys
2010/12/10 06:20:13.0656 RkHit (b9724926c977468e544a1c66a22add4a) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\RKHit.sys
2010/12/10 06:20:13.0689 rspndr (032b0d36ad92b582d869879f5af5b928) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\rspndr.sys
2010/12/10 06:20:13.0735 RTL8167 (7dfd48e24479b68b258d8770121155a0) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\Rt86win7.sys
2010/12/10 06:20:13.0799 RTL8187 (99c27fceb21347daf3ee9e8c205314d6) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\wg111v2.sys
2010/12/10 06:20:13.0835 s3cap (5423d8437051e89dd34749f242c98648) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\vms3cap.sys
2010/12/10 06:20:13.0968 SANDRA (230fd3749904ca045ea5ec0aa14006e9) C:\Program Files\SiSoftware\SiSoftware Sandra Lite 2010\WNt500x86\Sandra.sys
2010/12/10 06:20:14.0009 sbp2port (34ee0c44b724e3e4ce2eff29126de5b5) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\sbp2port.sys
2010/12/10 06:20:14.0048 scfilter (a95c54b2ac3cc9c73fcdf9e51a1d6b51) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\scfilter.sys
2010/12/10 06:20:14.0085 secdrv (90a3935d05b494a5a39d37e71f09a677) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\secdrv.sys
2010/12/10 06:20:14.0110 Serenum (9ad8b8b515e3df6acd4212ef465de2d1) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\serenum.sys
2010/12/10 06:20:14.0126 Serial (5fb7fcea0490d821f26f39cc5ea3d1e2) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\serial.sys
2010/12/10 06:20:14.0151 sermouse (79bffb520327ff916a582dfea17aa813) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\sermouse.sys
2010/12/10 06:20:14.0188 sffdisk (9f976e1eb233df46fce808d9dea3eb9c) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\sffdisk.sys
2010/12/10 06:20:14.0202 sffp_mmc (932a68ee27833cfd57c1639d375f2731) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\sffp_mmc.sys
2010/12/10 06:20:14.0223 sffp_sd (4f1e5b0fe7c8050668dbfade8999aefb) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\sffp_sd.sys
2010/12/10 06:20:14.0248 sfloppy (db96666cc8312ebc45032f30b007a547) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\sfloppy.sys
2010/12/10 06:20:14.0320 sftfs (fcd8208f6a4717726b8ee6943fe70a02) C:\Program Files\Microsoft Application Virtualization Client\drivers\sftfslh.sys
2010/12/10 06:20:14.0345 sftplay (55aada41c4dfe59eeabee1bff1563ec5) C:\Program Files\Microsoft Application Virtualization Client\drivers\sftplaylh.sys
2010/12/10 06:20:14.0362 Sftredir (5b31ea26bfad7053224534d31501d4fc) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\Sftredirlh.sys
2010/12/10 06:20:14.0371 sftvol (a933b21cd2e0a340a7056f7dbc1c096a) C:\Program Files\Microsoft Application Virtualization Client\drivers\sftvollh.sys
2010/12/10 06:20:14.0427 sisagp (2565cac0dc9fe0371bdce60832582b2e) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\sisagp.sys
2010/12/10 06:20:14.0456 SiSRaid2 (a9f0486851becb6dda1d89d381e71055) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\SiSRaid2.sys
2010/12/10 06:20:14.0478 SiSRaid4 (3727097b55738e2f554972c3be5bc1aa) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\sisraid4.sys
2010/12/10 06:20:14.0496 Smb (3e21c083b8a01cb70ba1f09303010fce) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\smb.sys
2010/12/10 06:20:14.0553 speedfan (5d6401db90ec81b71f8e2c5c8f0fef23) C:\Windows\system32\speedfan.sys
2010/12/10 06:20:14.0594 spldr (95cf1ae7527fb70f7816563cbc09d942) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\spldr.sys
2010/12/10 06:20:14.0658 sptd (cdddec541bc3c96f91ecb48759673505) C:\Windows\system32\Drivers\sptd.sys
2010/12/10 06:20:14.0658 Suspicious file (NoAccess): C:\Windows\system32\Drivers\sptd.sys. md5: cdddec541bc3c96f91ecb48759673505
2010/12/10 06:20:14.0662 sptd - detected Locked file (1)
2010/12/10 06:20:14.0708 srv (2dbedfb1853f06110ec2aa7f3213c89f) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\srv.sys
2010/12/10 06:20:14.0751 srv2 (db37131d1027c50ea7ee21c8bb4536aa) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\srv2.sys
2010/12/10 06:20:14.0792 srvnet (f5980b74124db9233b33f86fc5ebbb4f) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\srvnet.sys
2010/12/10 06:20:14.0821 stexstor (db32d325c192b801df274bfd12a7e72b) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\stexstor.sys
2010/12/10 06:20:14.0852 storflt (957e346ca948668f2496a6ccf6ff82cc) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\vmstorfl.sys
2010/12/10 06:20:14.0875 storvsc (d5751969dc3e4b88bf482ac8ec9fe019) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\storvsc.sys
2010/12/10 06:20:14.0899 swenum (e58c78a848add9610a4db6d214af5224) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\swenum.sys
2010/12/10 06:20:14.0972 Tcpip (bb7f39c31c4a4417fd318e7cd184e225) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\tcpip.sys
2010/12/10 06:20:15.0018 TCPIP6 (bb7f39c31c4a4417fd318e7cd184e225) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\tcpip.sys
2010/12/10 06:20:15.0036 tcpipreg (e64444523add154f86567c469bc0b17f) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\tcpipreg.sys
2010/12/10 06:20:15.0060 TDPIPE (1875c1490d99e70e449e3afae9fcbadf) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\tdpipe.sys
2010/12/10 06:20:15.0077 TDTCP (7551e91ea999ee9a8e9c331d5a9c31f3) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\tdtcp.sys
2010/12/10 06:20:15.0103 tdx (cb39e896a2a83702d1737bfd402b3542) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\tdx.sys
2010/12/10 06:20:15.0118 TermDD (c36f41ee20e6999dbf4b0425963268a5) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\termdd.sys
2010/12/10 06:20:15.0162 tssecsrv (98ae6fa07d12cb4ec5cf4a9bfa5f4242) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\tssecsrv.sys
2010/12/10 06:20:15.0184 tunnel (3e461d890a97f9d4c168f5fda36e1d00) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\tunnel.sys
2010/12/10 06:20:15.0206 uagp35 (750fbcb269f4d7dd2e420c56b795db6d) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\uagp35.sys
2010/12/10 06:20:15.0232 udfs (09cc3e16f8e5ee7168e01cf8fcbe061a) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\udfs.sys
2010/12/10 06:20:15.0257 uliagpkx (44e8048ace47befbfdc2e9be4cbc8880) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\uliagpkx.sys
2010/12/10 06:20:15.0276 umbus (049b3a50b3d646baeeee9eec9b0668dc) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\umbus.sys
2010/12/10 06:20:15.0298 UmPass (7550ad0c6998ba1cb4843e920ee0feac) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\umpass.sys
2010/12/10 06:20:15.0356 USBAAPL (4b8a9c16b6d9258ed99c512aecb8c555) C:\Windows\system32\Drivers\usbaapl.sys
2010/12/10 06:20:15.0397 usbaudio (2436a42aab4ad48a9b714e5b0f344627) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbaudio.sys
2010/12/10 06:20:15.0417 usbccgp (8455c4ed038efd09e99327f9d2d48ffa) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\usbccgp.sys
2010/12/10 06:20:15.0434 usbcir (04ec7cec62ec3b6d9354eee93327fc82) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\usbcir.sys
2010/12/10 06:20:15.0455 usbehci (1c333bfd60f2fed2c7ad5daf533cb742) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\usbehci.sys
2010/12/10 06:20:15.0478 usbhub (ee6ef93ccfa94fae8c6ab298273d8ae2) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\usbhub.sys
2010/12/10 06:20:15.0501 usbohci (a6fb7957ea7afb1165991e54ce934b74) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\usbohci.sys
2010/12/10 06:20:15.0536 usbprint (797d862fe0875e75c7cc4c1ad7b30252) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\usbprint.sys
2010/12/10 06:20:15.0580 usbscan (576096ccbc07e7c4ea4f5e6686d6888f) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\usbscan.sys
2010/12/10 06:20:15.0608 USBSTOR (d8889d56e0d27e57ed4591837fe71d27) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\USBSTOR.SYS
2010/12/10 06:20:15.0627 usbuhci (78780c3ebce17405b1ccd07a3a8a7d72) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\usbuhci.sys
2010/12/10 06:20:15.0678 usbvideo (b5f6a992d996282b7fae7048e50af83a) C:\Windows\System32\Drivers\usbvideo.sys
2010/12/10 06:20:15.0707 vdrvroot (a059c4c3edb09e07d21a8e5c0aabd3cb) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\vdrvroot.sys
2010/12/10 06:20:15.0729 vga (17c408214ea61696cec9c66e388b14f3) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\vgapnp.sys
2010/12/10 06:20:15.0748 VgaSave (8e38096ad5c8570a6f1570a61e251561) C:\Windows\System32\drivers\vga.sys
2010/12/10 06:20:15.0773 vhdmp (3be6e1f3a4f1afec8cee0d7883f93583) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\vhdmp.sys
2010/12/10 06:20:15.0792 viaagp (c829317a37b4bea8f39735d4b076e923) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\viaagp.sys
2010/12/10 06:20:15.0803 ViaC7 (e02f079a6aa107f06b16549c6e5c7b74) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\viac7.sys
2010/12/10 06:20:15.0825 viaide (e43574f6a56a0ee11809b48c09e4fd3c) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\viaide.sys
2010/12/10 06:20:15.0859 vmbus (379b349f65f453d2a6e75ea6b7448e49) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\vmbus.sys
2010/12/10 06:20:15.0885 VMBusHID (ec2bbab4b84d0738c6c83d2234dc36fe) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\VMBusHID.sys
2010/12/10 06:20:15.0904 volmgr (384e5a2aa49934295171e499f86ba6f3) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\volmgr.sys
2010/12/10 06:20:15.0923 volmgrx (b5bb72067ddddbbfb04b2f89ff8c3c87) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\volmgrx.sys
2010/12/10 06:20:15.0947 volsnap (58df9d2481a56edde167e51b334d44fd) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\volsnap.sys
2010/12/10 06:20:15.0975 vsmraid (9dfa0cc2f8855a04816729651175b631) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\vsmraid.sys
2010/12/10 06:20:15.0998 vwifibus (90567b1e658001e79d7c8bbd3dde5aa6) C:\Windows\System32\drivers\vwifibus.sys
2010/12/10 06:20:16.0016 WacomPen (de3721e89c653aa281428c8a69745d90) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\wacompen.sys
2010/12/10 06:20:16.0107 WANARP (692a712062146e96d28ba0b7d75de31b) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\wanarp.sys
2010/12/10 06:20:16.0124 Wanarpv6 (692a712062146e96d28ba0b7d75de31b) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\wanarp.sys
2010/12/10 06:20:16.0188 Wd (1112a9badacb47b7c0bb0392e3158dff) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\wd.sys
2010/12/10 06:20:16.0212 Wdf01000 (9950e3d0f08141c7e89e64456ae7dc73) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\Wdf01000.sys
2010/12/10 06:20:16.0244 WfpLwf (8b9a943f3b53861f2bfaf6c186168f79) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\wfplwf.sys
2010/12/10 06:20:16.0268 WIMMount (5cf95b35e59e2a38023836fff31be64c) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\wimmount.sys
2010/12/10 06:20:16.0339 WinUsb (30fc6e5448d0cbaaa95280eeef7fedae) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\WinUsb.sys
2010/12/10 06:20:16.0375 WmiAcpi (0217679b8fca58714c3bf2726d2ca84e) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\wmiacpi.sys
2010/12/10 06:20:16.0415 ws2ifsl (6db3276587b853bf886b69528fdb048c) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\ws2ifsl.sys
2010/12/10 06:20:16.0446 WudfPf (6f9b6c0c93232cff47d0f72d6db1d21e) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\WudfPf.sys
2010/12/10 06:20:16.0475 WUDFRd (f91ff1e51fca30b3c3981db7d5924252) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\WUDFRd.sys
2010/12/10 06:20:16.0646 \HardDisk0 - detected Rootkit.Win32.TDSS.tdl4 (0)
2010/12/10 06:20:16.0649 ================================================================================
2010/12/10 06:20:16.0649 Scan finished
2010/12/10 06:20:16.0649 ================================================================================
2010/12/10 06:20:16.0656 Detected object count: 2
2010/12/10 06:20:57.0571 Locked file(sptd) - User select action: Skip 
2010/12/10 06:20:57.0576 \HardDisk0 - will be cured after reboot
2010/12/10 06:20:57.0577 Rootkit.Win32.TDSS.tdl4(\HardDisk0) - User select action: Cure 
2010/12/10 06:21:04.0790 Deinitialize success

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware 1.50
www.malwarebytes.org

Database version: 5286

Windows 6.1.7600
Internet Explorer 8.0.7600.16385

12/10/2010 6:36:06 AM
mbam-log-2010-12-10 (06-36-06).txt

Scan type: Quick scan
Objects scanned: 182781
Time elapsed: 5 minute(s), 54 second(s)

Memory Processes Infected: 0
Memory Modules Infected: 0
Registry Keys Infected: 1
Registry Values Infected: 0
Registry Data Items Infected: 0
Folders Infected: 1
Files Infected: 17

Memory Processes Infected:
(No malicious items detected)

Memory Modules Infected:
(No malicious items detected)

Registry Keys Infected:
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\System\CurrentControlSet\Services\RkHit (Rogue.SpywareCease) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.

Registry Values Infected:
(No malicious items detected)

Registry Data Items Infected:
(No malicious items detected)

Folders Infected:
c:\program files\instant spyware remover (Rogue.InstantSpywareRemover) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.

Files Infected:
c:\Users\Pyon\AppData\Local\Temp\vcchfc.exe (Rootkit.TDSS) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\Users\Pyon\AppData\Local\Temp\stp4f275.exe (Rogue.Installer) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\Users\Pyon\AppData\Local\Temp\anormsewcx.exe (Trojan.Downloader) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\Users\Pyon\AppData\Local\Temp\00225473.exe (Trojan.FakeAV) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\Users\Pyon\AppData\Local\Temp\numpj.exe (Trojan.Downloader) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\Users\Pyon\AppData\Local\Temp\kdqo.exe (Adware.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\Users\Pyon\AppData\Local\Temp\trz7483.tmp (Trojan.FraudPack) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\Users\Pyon\AppData\Local\Temp\Uc0.exe (Trojan.FraudPack) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\Users\Pyon\AppData\Local\Temp\Ucy.exe (Trojan.FraudPack) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\Users\Pyon\AppData\Local\Temp\Ucz.exe (Trojan.FraudPack) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\Users\Repair\downloads\instantspywareremover.exe (Rogue.InstantSpywareRemoval) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\Users\Pyon\local settings\application data\198283593.exe (Rogue.Installer) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\Users\Pyon\local settings\application data\90113317.exe (Rogue.Installer) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\Windows\Udozea.exe (Trojan.FraudPack) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\Users\Repair\AppData\Roaming\Adobe\plugs\KB512291.exe (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\Users\Repair\AppData\Roaming\Adobe\plugs\KB528812.exe (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\Windows\Tasks\{22116563-108c-42c0-a7ce-60161b75e508}.job (Trojan.Downloader) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## kevinf80 (Mar 21, 2006)

No need to re-run those scans, everything is OK. Any type of malware or rootkit infection can cause BSOD because they are usually very unstable, that is why you are warned to backup anything important at the onset.

Instant Spware Remover is a rogue program and not to be trusted....

Lets progress, proceed as follows please :-

*Step 1*

Download







TFC to your desktop, from either of the following links
*Link 1*
*Link 2*

 Make any open work is saved. TFC will close all open application windows.
 Double-click TFC.exe to run the program.
 If prompted, click "Yes" to reboot.
TFC will automatically close any open programs, let it run uninterrupted. It shouldn't take longer take a couple of minutes, and may only take a few seconds. Only if needed will you be prompted to reboot.

*Step 2*

Download







*OTL* from any of the following links and save to your Desktop:

*Link 1*
*Link 2*
*Link 3*


 Double click on the icon to run it. Vista and Windows 7 users right click and select Run as Administrator. Make sure all other windows are closed and to let it run uninterrupted.
 In the lower right corner, checkmark "LOP Check" and checkmark "Purity Check".
 Under the Custom Scan box paste this in

```
netsvcs
      drivers32
      %SYSTEMDRIVE%\*.*
      %systemroot%\*. /mp /s
      CREATERESTOREPOINT
      %systemroot%\System32\config\*.sav
      HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Policies\Microsoft\Windows\WindowsUpdate\AU
      HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\WindowsUpdate\Auto Update\Results\Install|LastSuccessTime /rs
```

 Click the *Run Scan* button. Do not change any settings unless otherwise told to do so. The scan wont take long.
 When the scan completes, it will open two notepad windows. OTL.Txt and Extras.Txt. These are saved in the same location as OTL.
 Please copy (Edit->Select All, Edit->Copy) the contents of these files, one at a time, and post them in your reply

What i`d like in your reply :-


 OTL Txt
 Extras Txt
 System update, improvements? any specific issues or concerns?

Kevin


----------



## ConfusedOne0 (Dec 10, 2010)

Thanks for another prompt response, before i ran these scans,mozilla firefox google search kept redirecting me to other pages then the one i was looking for. After following your instructions however,it seems to be working properly now! Thanks for your help. I'll see if after a few more days anymore symptoms show up, but otherwise I think my computer is clean right now. here are the logs you requested:

OTL logfile created on: 12/10/2010 3:58:51 PM - Run 1
OTL by OldTimer - Version 3.2.17.3 Folder = C:\Users\Pyon
Ultimate Edition (Version = 6.1.7600) - Type = NTWorkstation
Internet Explorer (Version = 8.0.7600.16385)
Locale: 00000409 | Country: United States | Language: ENU | Date Format: M/d/yyyy

2.00 Gb Total Physical Memory | 1.00 Gb Available Physical Memory | 53.00% Memory free
4.00 Gb Paging File | 3.00 Gb Available in Paging File | 74.00% Paging File free
Paging file location(s): ?:\pagefile.sys [binary data]

%SystemDrive% = C: | %SystemRoot% = C:\Windows | %ProgramFiles% = C:\Program Files
Drive C: | 460.78 Gb Total Space | 78.55 Gb Free Space | 17.05% Space Free | Partition Type: NTFS
Drive E: | 817.52 Mb Total Space | 0.00 Mb Free Space | 0.00% Space Free | Partition Type: CDFS
Drive F: | 7.38 Gb Total Space | 0.00 Gb Free Space | 0.00% Space Free | Partition Type: CDFS
Drive G: | 3.97 Mb Total Space | 0.00 Mb Free Space | 0.00% Space Free | Partition Type: CDFS
Drive H: | 4.18 Gb Total Space | 0.00 Gb Free Space | 0.00% Space Free | Partition Type: UDF

Computer Name: TECHBOX | User Name: Pyon | Logged in as Administrator.
Boot Mode: Normal | Scan Mode: Current user
Company Name Whitelist: Off | Skip Microsoft Files: Off | No Company Name Whitelist: On | File Age = 30 Days

========== Processes (SafeList) ==========

PRC - [2010/12/10 15:47:58 | 000,575,488 | ---- | M] (OldTimer Tools) -- C:\Users\Pyon\OTL.exe
PRC - [2010/11/17 16:58:27 | 001,242,448 | ---- | M] (Valve Corporation) -- C:\Program Files\Steam\Steam.exe
PRC - [2010/10/16 12:42:12 | 000,792,680 | ---- | M] (NVIDIA Corporation) -- C:\Program Files\NVIDIA Corporation\Display\NvXDSync.exe
PRC - [2010/10/16 11:46:40 | 000,369,256 | ---- | M] (NVIDIA Corporation) -- C:\Program Files\NVIDIA Corporation\3D Vision\nvSCPAPISvr.exe
PRC - [2010/09/16 12:04:06 | 001,164,584 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Program Files\DivX\DivX Update\DivXUpdate.exe
PRC - [2010/09/15 16:58:00 | 002,969,496 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Program Files\Pando Networks\Media Booster\PMB.exe
PRC - [2010/09/07 08:12:02 | 002,838,912 | ---- | M] (AVAST Software) -- C:\Program Files\Alwil Software\Avast5\AvastUI.exe
PRC - [2010/09/07 08:11:59 | 000,040,384 | ---- | M] (AVAST Software) -- C:\Program Files\Alwil Software\Avast5\AvastSvc.exe
PRC - [2010/08/13 11:58:56 | 000,144,672 | ---- | M] (Apple Inc.) -- C:\Program Files\Common Files\Apple\Mobile Device Support\AppleMobileDeviceService.exe
PRC - [2010/05/08 01:01:17 | 000,202,256 | ---- | M] (RealNetworks, Inc.) -- C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe
PRC - [2010/03/22 08:17:22 | 000,191,080 | ---- | M] (NVIDIA) -- C:\Program Files\NVIDIA Corporation\nTune\nTuneService.exe
PRC - [2010/03/22 08:17:20 | 000,133,736 | ---- | M] (NVIDIA) -- C:\Program Files\NVIDIA Corporation\nTune\nTuneCmd.exe
PRC - [2010/02/01 23:10:14 | 007,418,368 | ---- | M] (OpenOffice.org) -- C:\Program Files\OpenOffice.org 3\program\soffice.bin
PRC - [2010/02/01 23:10:10 | 007,424,000 | ---- | M] (OpenOffice.org) -- C:\Program Files\OpenOffice.org 3\program\soffice.exe
PRC - [2010/01/13 14:44:52 | 000,037,888 | ---- | M] (Nullsoft, Inc.) -- C:\Program Files\Winamp\winampa.exe
PRC - [2009/11/06 12:24:52 | 000,195,176 | ---- | M] (NVIDIA) -- C:\Program Files\NVIDIA Corporation\System Update\UpdateCenterService.exe
PRC - [2009/11/03 21:32:18 | 000,225,680 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office14\ONENOTEM.EXE
PRC - [2009/11/01 18:30:00 | 002,508,104 | ---- | M] (CANON INC.) -- C:\Program Files\Canon\MyPrinter\BJMYPRT.EXE
PRC - [2009/10/30 21:45:39 | 002,614,272 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\Windows\explorer.exe
PRC - [2009/09/28 16:56:18 | 000,140,640 | ---- | M] (CANON INC.) -- C:\Program Files\Canon\Canon IJ Network Scan Utility\CNMNSUT.exe
PRC - [2009/09/26 04:00:52 | 000,429,448 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office14\OfficeSAS\OfficeSAS.exe
PRC - [2009/09/26 04:00:52 | 000,202,648 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office14\OfficeSAS\OfficeSASScheduler.exe
PRC - [2009/09/23 14:04:56 | 000,203,608 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\Program Files\Microsoft Application Virtualization Client\sftvsa.exe
PRC - [2009/09/23 14:04:52 | 000,447,832 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\Program Files\Microsoft Application Virtualization Client\sftlist.exe
PRC - [2009/07/13 17:14:42 | 000,049,152 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\Windows\System32\taskhost.exe
PRC - [2009/07/13 17:14:29 | 003,179,520 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\Windows\System32\sppsvc.exe
PRC - [2009/03/05 16:07:20 | 002,260,480 | RHS- | M] (Safer-Networking Ltd.) -- C:\Program Files\Spybot - Search & Destroy\TeaTimer.exe
PRC - [2009/02/23 18:43:12 | 000,576,000 | ---- | M] (MagicISO, Inc.) -- C:\Program Files\MagicDisc\MagicDisc.exe
PRC - [2009/02/23 05:05:34 | 000,111,856 | ---- | M] (Yahoo! Inc) -- C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Search Protection\SearchProtection.exe
PRC - [2008/11/09 12:48:14 | 000,602,392 | ---- | M] (Yahoo! Inc.) -- C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\SoftwareUpdate\YahooAUService.exe
PRC - [2007/04/03 14:29:15 | 000,165,784 | ---- | M] (DT Soft Ltd.) -- C:\Program Files\DAEMON Tools\daemon.exe

========== Modules (SafeList) ==========

MOD - [2010/12/10 15:47:58 | 000,575,488 | ---- | M] (OldTimer Tools) -- C:\Users\Pyon\OTL.exe
MOD - [2010/08/20 21:21:32 | 001,680,896 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft.windows.common-controls_6595b64144ccf1df_6.0.7600.16661_none_420fe3fa2b8113bd\comctl32.dll
MOD - [2009/07/13 17:16:15 | 000,099,840 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\Windows\System32\sspicli.dll
MOD - [2009/07/13 17:16:13 | 000,092,160 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\Windows\System32\sechost.dll
MOD - [2009/07/13 17:16:13 | 000,050,688 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\Windows\System32\samcli.dll
MOD - [2009/07/13 17:16:12 | 000,031,744 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\Windows\System32\profapi.dll
MOD - [2009/07/13 17:16:03 | 000,022,016 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\Windows\System32\netutils.dll
MOD - [2009/07/13 17:15:35 | 000,288,256 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\Windows\System32\KernelBase.dll
MOD - [2009/07/13 17:15:13 | 000,067,072 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\Windows\System32\dwmapi.dll
MOD - [2009/07/13 17:15:11 | 000,064,512 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\Windows\System32\devobj.dll
MOD - [2009/07/13 17:15:07 | 000,036,864 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\Windows\System32\cryptbase.dll
MOD - [2009/07/13 17:15:02 | 000,145,920 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\Windows\System32\cfgmgr32.dll

========== Win32 Services (SafeList) ==========

SRV - [2010/11/08 18:02:57 | 000,403,240 | ---- | M] (Valve Corporation) [On_Demand | Stopped] -- C:\Program Files\Common Files\Steam\SteamService.exe -- (Steam Client Service)
SRV - [2010/10/16 11:46:40 | 000,369,256 | ---- | M] (NVIDIA Corporation) [Auto | Running] -- C:\Program Files\NVIDIA Corporation\3D Vision\nvSCPAPISvr.exe -- (Stereo Service)
SRV - [2010/09/07 08:11:59 | 000,040,384 | ---- | M] (AVAST Software) [On_Demand | Running] -- C:\Program Files\Alwil Software\Avast5\AvastSvc.exe -- (avast! Web Scanner)
SRV - [2010/09/07 08:11:59 | 000,040,384 | ---- | M] (AVAST Software) [On_Demand | Running] -- C:\Program Files\Alwil Software\Avast5\AvastSvc.exe -- (avast! Mail Scanner)
SRV - [2010/09/07 08:11:59 | 000,040,384 | ---- | M] (AVAST Software) [Auto | Running] -- C:\Program Files\Alwil Software\Avast5\AvastSvc.exe -- (avast! Antivirus)
SRV - [2010/08/13 11:58:56 | 000,144,672 | ---- | M] (Apple Inc.) [Auto | Running] -- C:\Program Files\Common Files\Apple\Mobile Device Support\AppleMobileDeviceService.exe -- (Apple Mobile Device)
SRV - [2010/04/28 06:44:02 | 000,704,872 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) [On_Demand | Stopped] -- C:\Program Files\Windows Live\Family Safety\fsssvc.exe -- (fsssvc)
SRV - [2010/04/04 20:51:15 | 001,343,400 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) [Unknown | Stopped] -- C:\Windows\System32\Wat\WatAdminSvc.exe -- (WatAdminSvc)
SRV - [2010/03/22 08:17:22 | 000,191,080 | ---- | M] (NVIDIA) [Auto | Running] -- C:\Program Files\NVIDIA Corporation\nTune\nTuneService.exe -- (nTuneService)
SRV - [2010/03/18 12:16:28 | 000,130,384 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) [Auto | Stopped] -- C:\Windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v4.0.30319\mscorsvw.exe -- (clr_optimization_v4.0.30319_32)
SRV - [2010/01/06 08:58:00 | 003,482,384 | ---- | M] (INCA Internet Co., Ltd.) [On_Demand | Stopped] -- C:\Windows\System32\GameMon.des -- (npggsvc)
SRV - [2009/11/06 12:24:52 | 000,195,176 | ---- | M] (NVIDIA) [Auto | Running] -- C:\Program Files\NVIDIA Corporation\System Update\UpdateCenterService.exe -- (UpdateCenterService)
SRV - [2009/09/23 14:04:56 | 000,203,608 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) [On_Demand | Running] -- C:\Program Files\Microsoft Application Virtualization Client\sftvsa.exe -- (sftvsa)
SRV - [2009/09/23 14:04:52 | 000,447,832 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) [Auto | Running] -- C:\Program Files\Microsoft Application Virtualization Client\sftlist.exe -- (sftlist)
SRV - [2009/08/24 18:01:08 | 000,093,336 | ---- | M] (SiSoftware) [On_Demand | Stopped] -- C:\Program Files\SiSoftware\SiSoftware Sandra Lite 2010\RpcAgentSrv.exe -- (SandraAgentSrv)
SRV - [2009/07/13 17:16:21 | 000,185,856 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) [On_Demand | Stopped] -- C:\Windows\System32\wwansvc.dll -- (WwanSvc)
SRV - [2009/07/13 17:16:17 | 000,151,552 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) [On_Demand | Stopped] -- C:\Windows\System32\wbiosrvc.dll -- (WbioSrvc)
SRV - [2009/07/13 17:16:17 | 000,119,808 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) [Auto | Running] -- C:\Windows\System32\umpo.dll -- (Power)
SRV - [2009/07/13 17:16:16 | 000,037,376 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) [Auto | Running] -- C:\Windows\System32\themeservice.dll -- (Themes)
SRV - [2009/07/13 17:16:15 | 000,053,760 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) [On_Demand | Stopped] -- C:\Windows\System32\sppuinotify.dll -- (sppuinotify)
SRV - [2009/07/13 17:16:13 | 000,043,520 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) [Unknown | Running] -- C:\Windows\System32\RpcEpMap.dll -- (RpcEptMapper)
SRV - [2009/07/13 17:16:13 | 000,025,088 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) [On_Demand | Stopped] -- C:\Windows\System32\sensrsvc.dll -- (SensrSvc)
SRV - [2009/07/13 17:16:12 | 001,004,544 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) [On_Demand | Stopped] -- C:\Windows\System32\PeerDistSvc.dll -- (PeerDistSvc)
SRV - [2009/07/13 17:16:12 | 000,269,824 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) [On_Demand | Stopped] -- C:\Windows\System32\pnrpsvc.dll -- (PNRPsvc)
SRV - [2009/07/13 17:16:12 | 000,269,824 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) [On_Demand | Stopped] -- C:\Windows\System32\pnrpsvc.dll -- (p2pimsvc)
SRV - [2009/07/13 17:16:12 | 000,165,376 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) [On_Demand | Running] -- C:\Windows\System32\provsvc.dll -- (HomeGroupProvider)
SRV - [2009/07/13 17:16:12 | 000,020,480 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) [On_Demand | Stopped] -- C:\Windows\System32\pnrpauto.dll -- (PNRPAutoReg)
SRV - [2009/07/13 17:15:41 | 000,680,960 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) [Disabled | Stopped] -- C:\Program Files\Windows Defender\MpSvc.dll -- (WinDefend)
SRV - [2009/07/13 17:15:36 | 000,194,560 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) [On_Demand | Stopped] -- C:\Windows\System32\ListSvc.dll -- (HomeGroupListener)
SRV - [2009/07/13 17:15:21 | 000,797,696 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) [On_Demand | Running] -- C:\Windows\System32\FntCache.dll -- (FontCache)
SRV - [2009/07/13 17:15:11 | 000,253,440 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) [Auto | Running] -- C:\Windows\System32\dhcpcore.dll -- (Dhcp)
SRV - [2009/07/13 17:15:10 | 000,218,624 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) [On_Demand | Stopped] -- C:\Windows\System32\defragsvc.dll -- (defragsvc)
SRV - [2009/07/13 17:14:59 | 000,076,800 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) [Unknown | Stopped] -- C:\Windows\System32\bdesvc.dll -- (BDESVC)
SRV - [2009/07/13 17:14:58 | 000,088,064 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) [On_Demand | Stopped] -- C:\Windows\System32\AxInstSv.dll -- (AxInstSV) ActiveX Installer (AxInstSV)
SRV - [2009/07/13 17:14:53 | 000,027,648 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) [On_Demand | Stopped] -- C:\Windows\System32\appidsvc.dll -- (AppIDSvc)
SRV - [2009/07/13 17:14:29 | 003,179,520 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) [Auto | Running] -- C:\Windows\System32\sppsvc.exe -- (sppsvc)
SRV - [2008/11/09 12:48:14 | 000,602,392 | ---- | M] (Yahoo! Inc.) [Auto | Running] -- C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\SoftwareUpdate\YahooAUService.exe -- (YahooAUService)

========== Driver Services (SafeList) ==========

DRV - File not found [Kernel | On_Demand | Stopped] -- C:\Windows\System32\XDva370.sys -- (XDva370)
DRV - File not found [Kernel | On_Demand | Stopped] -- C:\Windows\System32\XDva362.sys -- (XDva362)
DRV - File not found [Kernel | On_Demand | Stopped] -- C:\Windows\System32\XDva358.sys -- (XDva358)
DRV - File not found [Kernel | On_Demand | Stopped] -- C:\Windows\System32\XDva352.sys -- (XDva352)
DRV - File not found [Kernel | On_Demand | Stopped] -- C:\Windows\System32\XDva351.sys -- (XDva351)
DRV - File not found [Kernel | On_Demand | Stopped] -- C:\Windows\System32\XDva349.sys -- (XDva349)
DRV - File not found [Kernel | On_Demand | Stopped] -- C:\Windows\System32\XDva346.sys -- (XDva346)
DRV - File not found [Kernel | On_Demand | Stopped] -- C:\Windows\System32\XDva343.sys -- (XDva343)
DRV - File not found [Kernel | System | Stopped] -- C:\Program Files\NetRatingsNetSight\NetSight\meter1\nnfwdk.sys -- (nnfwdk)
DRV - File not found [Kernel | Boot | Stopped] -- C:\Windows\System32\drivers\baau.sys -- (jnncbpwq)
DRV - File not found [Kernel | On_Demand | Stopped] -- C:\Users\Pyon\AppData\Local\Temp\FWN1F64.tmp -- (GarenaPEngine)
DRV - File not found [Kernel | On_Demand | Stopped] -- C:\Windows\System32\drivers\EagleNT.sys -- (EagleNT)
DRV - File not found [Kernel | On_Demand | Stopped] -- C:\Users\Pyon\AppData\Local\Temp\cpuz130\cpuz_x32.sys -- (cpuz130)
DRV - [2010/10/16 10:55:00 | 010,084,360 | ---- | M] (NVIDIA Corporation) [Kernel | On_Demand | Running] -- C:\Windows\System32\drivers\nvlddmkm.sys -- (nvlddmkm)
DRV - [2010/09/28 16:38:52 | 000,010,872 | ---- | M] () [Kernel | On_Demand | Stopped] -- C:\Program Files\SoftnyxGame\WolfTeamIS\apf001.sys -- (apf001)
DRV - [2010/09/07 07:52:25 | 000,046,672 | ---- | M] (AVAST Software) [Kernel | System | Running] -- C:\Windows\System32\drivers\aswTdi.sys -- (aswTdi)
DRV - [2010/09/07 07:52:03 | 000,165,584 | ---- | M] (AVAST Software) [Kernel | System | Running] -- C:\Windows\System32\drivers\aswSP.sys -- (aswSP)
DRV - [2010/09/07 07:47:46 | 000,023,376 | ---- | M] (AVAST Software) [Kernel | System | Running] -- C:\Windows\System32\drivers\aswRdr.sys -- (aswRdr)
DRV - [2010/09/07 07:47:30 | 000,050,768 | ---- | M] (AVAST Software) [File_System | Auto | Running] -- C:\Windows\System32\drivers\aswMonFlt.sys -- (aswMonFlt)
DRV - [2010/09/07 07:47:07 | 000,017,744 | ---- | M] (AVAST Software) [File_System | Auto | Running] -- C:\Windows\System32\drivers\aswFsBlk.sys -- (aswFsBlk)
DRV - [2010/04/28 06:44:02 | 000,054,632 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) [Kernel | On_Demand | Stopped] -- C:\Windows\System32\drivers\fssfltr.sys -- (fssfltr)
DRV - [2010/02/05 21:17:55 | 000,691,696 | ---- | M] () [Kernel | Boot | Running] -- C:\Windows\System32\Drivers\sptd.sys -- (sptd)
DRV - [2009/12/10 23:44:02 | 000,133,720 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) [Kernel | Boot | Running] -- C:\Windows\System32\Drivers\ksecpkg.sys -- (KSecPkg)
DRV - [2009/09/23 14:04:56 | 000,021,848 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) [File_System | On_Demand | Running] -- C:\Windows\System32\drivers\Sftredirlh.sys -- (Sftredir)
DRV - [2009/09/23 14:04:56 | 000,014,680 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) [Kernel | On_Demand | Running] -- C:\Program Files\Microsoft Application Virtualization Client\drivers\SftVollh.sys -- (sftvol)
DRV - [2009/09/23 14:04:54 | 000,190,312 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) [Kernel | On_Demand | Running] -- C:\Program Files\Microsoft Application Virtualization Client\drivers\sftplaylh.sys -- (sftplay)
DRV - [2009/09/23 14:04:50 | 000,543,064 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) [Kernel | On_Demand | Running] -- C:\Program Files\Microsoft Application Virtualization Client\drivers\SftFSlh.sys -- (sftfs)
DRV - [2009/09/15 13:59:28 | 000,038,248 | ---- | M] (NVIDIA Corp.) [Kernel | On_Demand | Running] -- C:\Windows\System32\drivers\nvoclock.sys -- (nvoclock)
DRV - [2009/08/22 10:25:00 | 000,009,088 | ---- | M] () [Kernel | On_Demand | Stopped] -- C:\Program Files\RivaTuner v2.24 MSI Master Overclocking Arena 2009 edition\RivaTuner32.sys -- (RivaTuner32)
DRV - [2009/08/07 23:46:56 | 000,023,112 | ---- | M] (SiSoftware) [Kernel | On_Demand | Stopped] -- C:\Program Files\SiSoftware\SiSoftware Sandra Lite 2010\WNt500x86\sandra.sys -- (SANDRA)
DRV - [2009/07/13 17:26:21 | 000,015,952 | ---- | M] (CMD Technology, Inc.) [Kernel | On_Demand | Stopped] -- C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\cmdide.sys -- (cmdide)
DRV - [2009/07/13 17:26:17 | 000,297,552 | ---- | M] (Adaptec, Inc.) [Kernel | On_Demand | Stopped] -- C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\adpahci.sys -- (adpahci)
DRV - [2009/07/13 17:26:15 | 000,422,976 | ---- | M] (Adaptec, Inc.) [Kernel | On_Demand | Stopped] -- C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\adp94xx.sys -- (adp94xx)
DRV - [2009/07/13 17:26:15 | 000,159,312 | ---- | M] (AMD Technologies Inc.) [Kernel | On_Demand | Stopped] -- C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\amdsbs.sys -- (amdsbs)
DRV - [2009/07/13 17:26:15 | 000,146,512 | ---- | M] (Adaptec, Inc.) [Kernel | On_Demand | Stopped] -- C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\adpu320.sys -- (adpu320)
DRV - [2009/07/13 17:26:15 | 000,086,608 | ---- | M] (Adaptec, Inc.) [Kernel | On_Demand | Stopped] -- C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\arcsas.sys -- (arcsas)
DRV - [2009/07/13 17:26:15 | 000,079,952 | ---- | M] (Advanced Micro Devices) [Kernel | On_Demand | Stopped] -- C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\amdsata.sys -- (amdsata)
DRV - [2009/07/13 17:26:15 | 000,076,368 | ---- | M] (Adaptec, Inc.) [Kernel | On_Demand | Stopped] -- C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\arc.sys -- (arc)
DRV - [2009/07/13 17:26:15 | 000,023,616 | ---- | M] (Advanced Micro Devices) [Kernel | Boot | Running] -- C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\amdxata.sys -- (amdxata)
DRV - [2009/07/13 17:26:15 | 000,014,400 | ---- | M] (Acer Laboratories Inc.) [Kernel | On_Demand | Stopped] -- C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\aliide.sys -- (aliide)
DRV - [2009/07/13 17:20:44 | 000,142,416 | ---- | M] (NVIDIA Corporation) [Kernel | On_Demand | Stopped] -- C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\nvstor.sys -- (nvstor)
DRV - [2009/07/13 17:20:44 | 000,117,312 | ---- | M] (NVIDIA Corporation) [Kernel | On_Demand | Stopped] -- C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\nvraid.sys -- (nvraid)
DRV - [2009/07/13 17:20:44 | 000,044,624 | ---- | M] (IBM Corporation) [Kernel | On_Demand | Stopped] -- C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\nfrd960.sys -- (nfrd960)
DRV - [2009/07/13 17:20:37 | 000,089,168 | ---- | M] (LSI Corporation) [Kernel | On_Demand | Stopped] -- C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\lsi_sas.sys -- (LSI_SAS)
DRV - [2009/07/13 17:20:36 | 000,332,352 | ---- | M] (Intel Corporation) [Kernel | On_Demand | Stopped] -- C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\iaStorV.sys -- (iaStorV)
DRV - [2009/07/13 17:20:36 | 000,235,584 | ---- | M] (LSI Corporation, Inc.) [Kernel | On_Demand | Stopped] -- C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\MegaSR.sys -- (MegaSR)
DRV - [2009/07/13 17:20:36 | 000,096,848 | ---- | M] (LSI Corporation) [Kernel | On_Demand | Stopped] -- C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\lsi_scsi.sys -- (LSI_SCSI)
DRV - [2009/07/13 17:20:36 | 000,095,824 | ---- | M] (LSI Corporation) [Kernel | On_Demand | Stopped] -- C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\lsi_fc.sys -- (LSI_FC)
DRV - [2009/07/13 17:20:36 | 000,054,864 | ---- | M] (LSI Corporation) [Kernel | On_Demand | Stopped] -- C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\lsi_sas2.sys -- (LSI_SAS2)
DRV - [2009/07/13 17:20:36 | 000,041,040 | ---- | M] (Intel Corp./ICP vortex GmbH) [Kernel | On_Demand | Stopped] -- C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\iirsp.sys -- (iirsp)
DRV - [2009/07/13 17:20:36 | 000,030,800 | ---- | M] (LSI Corporation) [Kernel | On_Demand | Stopped] -- C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\megasas.sys -- (megasas)
DRV - [2009/07/13 17:20:36 | 000,013,904 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) [Kernel | Boot | Running] -- C:\Windows\System32\drivers\hwpolicy.sys -- (hwpolicy)
DRV - [2009/07/13 17:20:28 | 000,453,712 | ---- | M] (Emulex) [Kernel | On_Demand | Stopped] -- C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\elxstor.sys -- (elxstor)
DRV - [2009/07/13 17:20:28 | 000,070,720 | ---- | M] (Adaptec, Inc.) [Kernel | On_Demand | Stopped] -- C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\djsvs.sys -- (aic78xx)
DRV - [2009/07/13 17:20:28 | 000,067,152 | ---- | M] (Hewlett-Packard Company) [Kernel | On_Demand | Stopped] -- C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\HpSAMD.sys -- (HpSAMD)
DRV - [2009/07/13 17:20:28 | 000,046,160 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) [File_System | On_Demand | Stopped] -- C:\Windows\System32\drivers\fsdepends.sys -- (FsDepends)
DRV - [2009/07/13 17:19:11 | 000,141,904 | ---- | M] (VIA Technologies Inc.,Ltd) [Kernel | On_Demand | Stopped] -- C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\vsmraid.sys -- (vsmraid)
DRV - [2009/07/13 17:19:10 | 000,175,824 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) [Kernel | On_Demand | Stopped] -- C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\vmbus.sys -- (vmbus)
DRV - [2009/07/13 17:19:10 | 000,159,824 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) [Kernel | On_Demand | Stopped] -- C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\vhdmp.sys -- (vhdmp)
DRV - [2009/07/13 17:19:10 | 000,040,896 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) [Kernel | Boot | Running] -- C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\vmstorfl.sys -- (storflt)
DRV - [2009/07/13 17:19:10 | 000,032,832 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) [Kernel | Boot | Running] -- C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\vdrvroot.sys -- (vdrvroot)
DRV - [2009/07/13 17:19:10 | 000,028,224 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) [Kernel | On_Demand | Stopped] -- C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\storvsc.sys -- (storvsc)
DRV - [2009/07/13 17:19:10 | 000,019,008 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) [File_System | On_Demand | Stopped] -- C:\Windows\System32\drivers\wimmount.sys -- (WIMMount)
DRV - [2009/07/13 17:19:10 | 000,016,976 | ---- | M] (VIA Technologies, Inc.) [Kernel | On_Demand | Stopped] -- C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\viaide.sys -- (viaide)
DRV - [2009/07/13 17:19:04 | 001,383,488 | ---- | M] (QLogic Corporation) [Kernel | On_Demand | Stopped] -- C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\ql2300.sys -- (ql2300)
DRV - [2009/07/13 17:19:04 | 000,173,648 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) [Kernel | Boot | Running] -- C:\Windows\System32\drivers\rdyboost.sys -- (rdyboost)
DRV - [2009/07/13 17:19:04 | 000,106,064 | ---- | M] (QLogic Corporation) [Kernel | On_Demand | Stopped] -- C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\ql40xx.sys -- (ql40xx)
DRV - [2009/07/13 17:19:04 | 000,077,888 | ---- | M] (Silicon Integrated Systems) [Kernel | On_Demand | Stopped] -- C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\sisraid4.sys -- (SiSRaid4)
DRV - [2009/07/13 17:19:04 | 000,043,088 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) [Kernel | Boot | Running] -- C:\Windows\System32\drivers\pcw.sys -- (pcw)
DRV - [2009/07/13 17:19:04 | 000,040,016 | ---- | M] (Silicon Integrated Systems Corp.) [Kernel | On_Demand | Stopped] -- C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\SiSRaid2.sys -- (SiSRaid2)
DRV - [2009/07/13 17:19:04 | 000,021,072 | ---- | M] (Promise Technology) [Kernel | On_Demand | Stopped] -- C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\stexstor.sys -- (stexstor)
DRV - [2009/07/13 17:17:54 | 000,369,568 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) [Kernel | Boot | Running] -- C:\Windows\System32\Drivers\cng.sys -- (CNG)
DRV - [2009/07/13 16:57:25 | 000,272,128 | ---- | M] (Brother Industries Ltd.) [Kernel | On_Demand | Stopped] -- C:\Windows\System32\Drivers\Brserid.sys -- (Brserid) Brother MFC Serial Port Interface Driver (WDM)
DRV - [2009/07/13 16:02:41 | 000,018,944 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) [Kernel | On_Demand | Running] -- C:\Windows\System32\drivers\rdpbus.sys -- (rdpbus)
DRV - [2009/07/13 16:01:41 | 000,007,168 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) [Kernel | System | Running] -- C:\Windows\System32\drivers\RDPREFMP.sys -- (RDPREFMP)
DRV - [2009/07/13 15:55:00 | 000,049,152 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) [Kernel | On_Demand | Running] -- C:\Windows\System32\drivers\agilevpn.sys -- (RasAgileVpn) WAN Miniport (IKEv2)
DRV - [2009/07/13 15:53:51 | 000,009,728 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) [Kernel | System | Running] -- C:\Windows\System32\drivers\wfplwf.sys -- (WfpLwf)
DRV - [2009/07/13 15:52:44 | 000,027,136 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) [Kernel | On_Demand | Stopped] -- C:\Windows\System32\drivers\ndiscap.sys -- (NdisCap)
DRV - [2009/07/13 15:52:02 | 000,019,968 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) [Kernel | On_Demand | Stopped] -- C:\Windows\System32\drivers\vwifibus.sys -- (vwifibus)
DRV - [2009/07/13 15:52:00 | 000,163,328 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) [Kernel | On_Demand | Stopped] -- C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\1394ohci.sys -- (1394ohci)
DRV - [2009/07/13 15:51:35 | 000,008,192 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) [Kernel | On_Demand | Stopped] -- C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\umpass.sys -- (UmPass)
DRV - [2009/07/13 15:51:23 | 000,080,640 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) [Kernel | On_Demand | Stopped] -- C:\Windows\System32\drivers\USBAUDIO.sys -- (usbaudio) USB Audio Driver (WDM)
DRV - [2009/07/13 15:51:11 | 000,034,944 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) [Kernel | On_Demand | Stopped] -- C:\Windows\System32\drivers\winusb.sys -- (WinUsb)
DRV - [2009/07/13 15:51:08 | 000,004,096 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) [Kernel | On_Demand | Stopped] -- C:\Windows\System32\drivers\mshidkmdf.sys -- (mshidkmdf)
DRV - [2009/07/13 15:46:55 | 000,012,288 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) [Kernel | On_Demand | Stopped] -- C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\MTConfig.sys -- (MTConfig)
DRV - [2009/07/13 15:45:26 | 000,031,232 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) [Kernel | On_Demand | Running] -- C:\Windows\System32\drivers\CompositeBus.sys -- (CompositeBus)
DRV - [2009/07/13 15:36:52 | 000,050,176 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) [Kernel | On_Demand | Stopped] -- C:\Windows\system32\drivers\appid.sys -- (AppID)
DRV - [2009/07/13 15:33:50 | 000,026,624 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) [Kernel | Unknown | Stopped] -- C:\Windows\System32\drivers\scfilter.sys -- (scfilter)
DRV - [2009/07/13 15:28:47 | 000,005,632 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) [Kernel | On_Demand | Stopped] -- C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\vms3cap.sys -- (s3cap)
DRV - [2009/07/13 15:28:45 | 000,017,920 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) [Kernel | On_Demand | Stopped] -- C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\VMBusHID.sys -- (VMBusHID)
DRV - [2009/07/13 15:24:05 | 000,032,256 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) [Kernel | System | Running] -- C:\Windows\System32\drivers\discache.sys -- (discache)
DRV - [2009/07/13 15:16:36 | 000,009,728 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) [Kernel | On_Demand | Stopped] -- C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\acpipmi.sys -- (AcpiPmi)
DRV - [2009/07/13 15:11:04 | 000,052,736 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) [Kernel | On_Demand | Stopped] -- C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\amdppm.sys -- (AmdPPM)
DRV - [2009/07/13 14:54:14 | 000,026,624 | ---- | M] (Hauppauge Computer Works, Inc.) [Kernel | On_Demand | Stopped] -- C:\Windows\system32\drivers\hcw85cir.sys -- (hcw85cir)
DRV - [2009/07/13 14:53:33 | 000,012,160 | ---- | M] (Brother Industries Ltd.) [Kernel | On_Demand | Stopped] -- C:\Windows\System32\Drivers\BrUsbMdm.sys -- (BrUsbMdm)
DRV - [2009/07/13 14:53:33 | 000,011,904 | ---- | M] (Brother Industries Ltd.) [Kernel | On_Demand | Stopped] -- C:\Windows\System32\Drivers\BrUsbSer.sys -- (BrUsbSer)
DRV - [2009/07/13 14:53:32 | 000,062,336 | ---- | M] (Brother Industries Ltd.) [Kernel | On_Demand | Stopped] -- C:\Windows\System32\Drivers\BrSerWdm.sys -- (BrSerWdm)
DRV - [2009/07/13 14:53:28 | 000,013,568 | ---- | M] (Brother Industries, Ltd.) [Kernel | On_Demand | Stopped] -- C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\BrFiltLo.sys -- (BrFiltLo)
DRV - [2009/07/13 14:53:28 | 000,005,248 | ---- | M] (Brother Industries, Ltd.) [Kernel | On_Demand | Stopped] -- C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\BrFiltUp.sys -- (BrFiltUp)
DRV - [2009/07/13 14:02:52 | 000,139,776 | ---- | M] (Realtek Corporation ) [Kernel | On_Demand | Running] -- C:\Windows\System32\drivers\Rt86win7.sys -- (RTL8167)
DRV - [2009/07/13 14:02:49 | 000,229,888 | ---- | M] (Broadcom Corporation) [Kernel | On_Demand | Stopped] -- C:\Windows\System32\drivers\b57nd60x.sys -- (b57nd60x)
DRV - [2009/07/13 14:02:48 | 003,100,160 | ---- | M] (Broadcom Corporation) [Kernel | On_Demand | Stopped] -- C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\evbdx.sys -- (ebdrv)
DRV - [2009/07/13 14:02:48 | 000,430,080 | ---- | M] (Broadcom Corporation) [Kernel | On_Demand | Stopped] -- C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\bxvbdx.sys -- (b06bdrv)
DRV - [2009/02/24 17:42:14 | 000,116,736 | ---- | M] (MagicISO, Inc.) [Kernel | On_Demand | Running] -- C:\Windows\System32\drivers\mcdbus.sys -- (mcdbus)
DRV - [2007/12/26 01:46:00 | 000,288,768 | ---- | M] (NETGEAR Inc.) [Kernel | On_Demand | Stopped] -- C:\Windows\System32\drivers\wg111v2.sys -- (RTL8187)
DRV - [2006/09/24 05:28:46 | 000,005,248 | ---- | M] (Windows (R) 2000 DDK provider) [Kernel | Boot | Running] -- C:\Windows\system32\speedfan.sys -- (speedfan)
DRV - [2004/08/13 08:56:20 | 000,005,810 | ---- | M] () [Kernel | On_Demand | Running] -- C:\Windows\System32\drivers\ASACPI.sys -- (MTsensor)
DRV - [1996/04/03 11:33:26 | 000,005,248 | ---- | M] () [Kernel | Boot | Running] -- C:\Windows\system32\giveio.sys -- (giveio)

========== Standard Registry (SafeList) ==========

========== Internet Explorer ==========

IE - HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://www.yahoo.com
IE - HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.yahoo.com
IE - HKLM\..\URLSearchHook: {872b5b88-9db5-4310-bdd0-ac189557e5f5} - C:\Program Files\DVDVideoSoftTB\tbDVDV.dll (Conduit Ltd.)

IE - HKCU\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.bing.com/?pc=Z006&form=ZGAPHP
IE - HKCU\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page Redirect Cache = http://www.msn.com/
IE - HKCU\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page Redirect Cache AcceptLangs = en-us
IE - HKCU\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page Redirect Cache_TIMESTAMP = 2A 33 26 79 D8 A3 CA 01 [binary data]
IE - HKCU\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page Restore = http://home.mywebsearch.com/index.jhtml?ptnrS=ZUfox000&ptb=0XPUrflH3od4M96kyRresw&n=77cfb455
IE - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings: "ProxyEnable" = 0
IE - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings: "ProxyOverride" = <local>
IE - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings: "ProxyServer" = http=127.0.0.1:23012

========== FireFox ==========

FF - prefs.js..browser.search.defaultthis.engineName: "Search"
FF - prefs.js..browser.search.defaulturl: "http://search.conduit.com/ResultsExt.aspx?ctid=CT2269050&SearchSource=3&q={searchTerms}"
FF - prefs.js..browser.startup.homepage: "http://en-US.start3.mozilla.com/firefox?client=firefox-a&rls=org.mozilla:en-US:official"
FF - prefs.js..extensions.enabledItems: [email protected]:0.9.5.2
FF - prefs.js..extensions.enabledItems: {e4a8a97b-f2ed-450b-b12d-ee082ba24781}:0.8.20100408.6
FF - prefs.js..extensions.enabledItems: {077a24e9-0db5-435f-9010-5261c53e5925}:2008.1.9
FF - prefs.js..extensions.enabledItems: {86009AEF-9162-4EBC-B698-FF71D7B6B049}:1.0
FF - prefs.js..extensions.enabledItems: {7BC5A936-2E6F-4d8a-BAB5-77C555E0AD71}:0.59.1
FF - prefs.js..extensions.enabledItems: {9296CD3F-B8F6-44F4-8045-AAA8243D1888}:1.9.1
FF - prefs.js..keyword.URL: "http://www.bing.com/search?pc=Z006&form=ZGAADF&q="
FF - prefs.js..network.proxy.type: 4

FF - HKLM\software\mozilla\Firefox\Extensions\\{D908A1CC-54B4-4af9-9BB4-964F5BD3CDB7}: C:\Program Files\NetRatingsNetSight\NetSight\meter1\FFAddon\
FF - HKLM\software\mozilla\Firefox\Extensions\\{9296CD3F-B8F6-44F4-8045-AAA8243D1888}: C:\Users\Repair\AppData\Local\{9296CD3F-B8F6-44F4-8045-AAA8243D1888} [2010/12/09 17:29:58 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M]
FF - HKLM\software\mozilla\Mozilla Firefox 3.6.12\extensions\\Components: C:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox\components [2010/12/08 00:39:18 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M]
FF - HKLM\software\mozilla\Mozilla Firefox 3.6.12\extensions\\Plugins: C:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox\plugins [2010/12/08 22:03:34 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M]

[2010/08/21 05:50:37 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Users\Pyon\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Extensions
[2010/08/21 05:50:37 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Users\Pyon\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Extensions\[email protected]
[2010/12/10 06:45:20 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Users\Pyon\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\nwsaa36o.default\extensions
[2010/08/08 12:07:57 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] (Mabinogi Avatar Renderer) -- C:\Users\Pyon\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\nwsaa36o.default\extensions\{077a24e9-0db5-435f-9010-5261c53e5925}
[2010/11/13 15:17:39 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] (No name found) -- C:\Users\Pyon\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\nwsaa36o.default\extensions\{7BC5A936-2E6F-4d8a-BAB5-77C555E0AD71}
[2010/04/21 20:53:07 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] (Greasemonkey) -- C:\Users\Pyon\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\nwsaa36o.default\extensions\{e4a8a97b-f2ed-450b-b12d-ee082ba24781}
[2010/04/21 17:58:05 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Users\Pyon\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\nwsaa36o.default\extensions\[email protected]
[2010/11/04 18:21:00 | 000,001,919 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Users\Pyon\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\nwsaa36o.default\searchplugins\bing-zugo.xml
[2010/07/30 06:32:53 | 000,000,873 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Users\Pyon\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\nwsaa36o.default\searchplugins\conduit.xml
[2010/02/05 21:09:01 | 000,002,055 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Users\Pyon\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\nwsaa36o.default\searchplugins\daemon-search.xml
[2010/10/08 17:33:18 | 000,010,017 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Users\Pyon\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\nwsaa36o.default\searchplugins\mywebsearch.xml
[2010/12/10 06:45:21 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox\extensions
[2010/11/08 15:51:48 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] (SeekService) -- C:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox\extensions\{86009AEF-9162-4EBC-B698-FF71D7B6B049}
[2009/07/03 00:34:44 | 000,083,376 | ---- | M] (NHN USA Inc.) -- C:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox\plugins\npijjiautoinstallpluginff.dll
[2010/01/13 14:46:00 | 000,063,488 | ---- | M] (Nullsoft, Inc.) -- C:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox\plugins\npwachk.dll

O1 HOSTS File: ([2010/11/26 21:24:38 | 000,000,824 | ---- | M]) - C:\Windows\System32\drivers\etc\hosts
O2 - BHO: (&Yahoo! Toolbar Helper) - {02478D38-C3F9-4efb-9B51-7695ECA05670} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Companion\Installs\cpn0\yt.dll (Yahoo! Inc.)
O2 - BHO: (Spybot-S&D IE Protection) - {53707962-6F74-2D53-2644-206D7942484F} - C:\Program Files\Spybot - Search & Destroy\SDHelper.dll (Safer Networking Limited)
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {5C255C8A-E604-49b4-9D64-90988571CECB} - No CLSID value found.
O2 - BHO: (DVDVideoSoftTB Toolbar) - {872b5b88-9db5-4310-bdd0-ac189557e5f5} - C:\Program Files\DVDVideoSoftTB\tbDVDV.dll (Conduit Ltd.)
O2 - BHO: (Search Toolbar) - {9D425283-D487-4337-BAB6-AB8354A81457} - C:\Program Files\Search Toolbar\SearchToolbar.dll ()
O2 - BHO: (Office Document Cache Handler) - {B4F3A835-0E21-4959-BA22-42B3008E02FF} - C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office14\URLREDIR.DLL (Microsoft Corporation)
O2 - BHO: (SingleInstance Class) - {FDAD4DA1-61A2-4FD8-9C17-86F7AC245081} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Companion\Installs\cpn0\YTSingleInstance.dll (Yahoo! Inc)
O3 - HKLM\..\Toolbar: (DAEMON Tools Toolbar) - {32099AAC-C132-4136-9E9A-4E364A424E17} - C:\Program Files\DAEMON Tools Toolbar\DTToolbar.dll File not found
O3 - HKLM\..\Toolbar: (DVDVideoSoftTB Toolbar) - {872b5b88-9db5-4310-bdd0-ac189557e5f5} - C:\Program Files\DVDVideoSoftTB\tbDVDV.dll (Conduit Ltd.)
O3 - HKLM\..\Toolbar: (Search Toolbar) - {9D425283-D487-4337-BAB6-AB8354A81457} - C:\Program Files\Search Toolbar\SearchToolbar.dll ()
O3 - HKLM\..\Toolbar: (Yahoo! Toolbar) - {EF99BD32-C1FB-11D2-892F-0090271D4F88} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Companion\Installs\cpn0\yt.dll (Yahoo! Inc.)
O3 - HKCU\..\Toolbar\WebBrowser: (DAEMON Tools Toolbar) - {32099AAC-C132-4136-9E9A-4E364A424E17} - C:\Program Files\DAEMON Tools Toolbar\DTToolbar.dll File not found
O3 - HKCU\..\Toolbar\WebBrowser: (DVDVideoSoftTB Toolbar) - {872B5B88-9DB5-4310-BDD0-AC189557E5F5} - C:\Program Files\DVDVideoSoftTB\tbDVDV.dll (Conduit Ltd.)
O3 - HKCU\..\Toolbar\WebBrowser: (Search Toolbar) - {9D425283-D487-4337-BAB6-AB8354A81457} - C:\Program Files\Search Toolbar\SearchToolbar.dll ()
O4 - HKLM..\Run: [avast5] C:\Program Files\Alwil Software\Avast5\avastUI.exe (AVAST Software)
O4 - HKLM..\Run: [BCSSync] C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office14\BCSSync.exe (Microsoft Corporation)
O4 - HKLM..\Run: [CanonMyPrinter] C:\Program Files\Canon\MyPrinter\BJMyPrt.exe (CANON INC.)
O4 - HKLM..\Run: [CanonSolutionMenu] C:\Program Files\Canon\SolutionMenu\CNSLMAIN.exe (CANON INC.)
O4 - HKLM..\Run: [DivXUpdate] C:\Program Files\DivX\DivX Update\DivXUpdate.exe ()
O4 - HKLM..\Run: [IJNetworkScanUtility] C:\Program Files\Canon\Canon IJ Network Scan Utility\CNMNSUT.exe (CANON INC.)
O4 - HKLM..\Run: [TkBellExe] C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe (RealNetworks, Inc.)
O4 - HKLM..\Run: [WinampAgent] C:\Program Files\Winamp\winampa.exe (Nullsoft, Inc.)
O4 - HKLM..\Run: [YSearchProtection] C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Search Protection\SearchProtection.exe (Yahoo! Inc)
O4 - HKCU..\Run: [DAEMON Tools] C:\Program Files\DAEMON Tools\daemon.exe (DT Soft Ltd.)
O4 - HKCU..\Run: [NVIDIA System Monitor] C:\Program Files\NVIDIA Corporation\NVIDIA System Monitor\NVMonitor.exe (NVIDIA)
O4 - HKCU..\Run: [Pando Media Booster] C:\Program Files\Pando Networks\Media Booster\PMB.exe ()
O4 - HKCU..\Run: [SpybotSD TeaTimer] C:\Program Files\Spybot - Search & Destroy\TeaTimer.exe (Safer-Networking Ltd.)
O4 - HKCU..\Run: [Steam] C:\Program Files\Steam\Steam.exe (Valve Corporation)
O4 - Startup: C:\Users\Pyon\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Programs\Startup\LimeWire On Startup.lnk = C:\Program Files\LimeWire\LimeWire.exe (Lime Wire, LLC)
O4 - Startup: C:\Users\Pyon\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Programs\Startup\MagicDisc.lnk = C:\Program Files\MagicDisc\MagicDisc.exe (MagicISO, Inc.)
O4 - Startup: C:\Users\Pyon\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Programs\Startup\OneNote 2010 Screen Clipper and Launcher.lnk = C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office14\ONENOTEM.EXE (Microsoft Corporation)
O4 - Startup: C:\Users\Pyon\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Programs\Startup\OpenOffice.org 3.2.lnk = C:\Program Files\OpenOffice.org 3\program\quickstart.exe ()
O6 - HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\policies\System: ConsentPromptBehaviorAdmin = 0
O6 - HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\policies\System: ConsentPromptBehaviorUser = 3
O6 - HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\policies\System: EnableLUA = 0
O6 - HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\policies\System: PromptOnSecureDesktop = 0
O6 - HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\policies\System: DelayedDesktopSwitchTimeout = 5
O7 - HKCU\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\policies\Explorer: NoDriveTypeAutoRun = 145
O7 - HKCU\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\policies\System: LogonHoursAction = 2
O7 - HKCU\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\policies\System: DontDisplayLogonHoursWarnings = 1
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office14\EXCEL.EXE (Microsoft Corporation)
O8 - Extra context menu item: Free YouTube to Mp3 Converter - C:\Users\Pyon\AppData\Roaming\DVDVideoSoftIEHelpers\youtubetomp3.htm ()
O8 - Extra context menu item: Se&nd to OneNote - C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office14\ONBttnIE.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O9 - Extra Button: Send to OneNote - {2670000A-7350-4f3c-8081-5663EE0C6C49} - C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office14\ONBttnIE.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem : Se&nd to OneNote - {2670000A-7350-4f3c-8081-5663EE0C6C49} - C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office14\ONBttnIE.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O9 - Extra Button: OneNote Lin&ked Notes - {789FE86F-6FC4-46A1-9849-EDE0DB0C95CA} - C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office14\ONBttnIELinkedNotes.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem : OneNote Lin&ked Notes - {789FE86F-6FC4-46A1-9849-EDE0DB0C95CA} - C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office14\ONBttnIELinkedNotes.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem : Spybot - Search && Destroy Configuration - {DFB852A3-47F8-48C4-A200-58CAB36FD2A2} - C:\Program Files\Spybot - Search & Destroy\SDHelper.dll (Safer Networking Limited)
O10 - NameSpace_Catalog5\Catalog_Entries\000000000007 [] - C:\Program Files\Bonjour\mdnsNSP.dll (Apple Inc.)
O13 - gopher Prefix: missing
O16 - DPF: {8AD9C840-044E-11D1-B3E9-00805F499D93} http://java.sun.com/update/1.6.0/jinstall-1_6_0_18-windows-i586.cab (Java Plug-in 1.6.0_18)
O16 - DPF: {CAFEEFAC-0016-0000-0018-ABCDEFFEDCBA} http://java.sun.com/update/1.6.0/jinstall-1_6_0_18-windows-i586.cab (Java Plug-in 1.6.0_18)
O16 - DPF: {CAFEEFAC-FFFF-FFFF-FFFF-ABCDEFFEDCBA} http://java.sun.com/update/1.6.0/jinstall-1_6_0_18-windows-i586.cab (Java Plug-in 1.6.0_18)
O17 - HKLM\System\CCS\Services\Tcpip\Parameters: DhcpNameServer = 10.0.201.1
O20 - HKLM Winlogon: Shell - (explorer.exe) - C:\Windows\explorer.exe (Microsoft Corporation)
O20 - HKLM Winlogon: VMApplet - (SystemPropertiesPerformance.exe) - C:\Windows\System32\SystemPropertiesPerformance.exe (Microsoft Corporation)
O20 - HKLM Winlogon: VMApplet - (/pagefile) - File not found
O21 - SSODL: WebCheck - {E6FB5E20-DE35-11CF-9C87-00AA005127ED} - CLSID or File not found.
O30 - LSA: Security Packages - (pku2u) - C:\Windows\System32\pku2u.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O30 - LSA: Security Packages - (livessp) - C:\Windows\System32\livessp.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O32 - HKLM CDRom: AutoRun - 1
O32 - AutoRun File - [2009/06/10 13:42:20 | 000,000,024 | ---- | M] () - C:\autoexec.bat -- [ NTFS ]
O32 - AutoRun File - [2006/02/04 00:00:37 | 000,000,044 | R--- | M] () - E:\autorun.inf -- [ CDFS ]
O32 - AutoRun File - [2010/01/04 22:38:21 | 000,000,097 | R--- | M] () - F:\autorun.inf -- [ CDFS ]
O32 - AutoRun File - [2005/11/21 09:26:21 | 000,000,057 | R--- | M] () - H:\autorun.inf -- [ UDF ]
O33 - MountPoints2\{168ab4b0-12df-11df-a066-90e6bac8535b}\Shell - "" = AutoRun
O33 - MountPoints2\{168ab4b0-12df-11df-a066-90e6bac8535b}\Shell\AutoRun\command - "" = E:\setup.exe -- File not found
O33 - MountPoints2\{214e26d5-865a-11df-87d5-90e6bac8535b}\Shell - "" = AutoRun
O33 - MountPoints2\{214e26d5-865a-11df-87d5-90e6bac8535b}\Shell\AutoRun\command - "" = H:\OblivionLauncher.exe -- [2006/02/27 06:15:50 | 001,662,976 | R--- | M] (Bethesda Softworks)
O33 - MountPoints2\{31397080-8563-11df-883c-90e6bac8535b}\Shell - "" = AutoRun
O33 - MountPoints2\{31397080-8563-11df-883c-90e6bac8535b}\Shell\AutoRun\command - "" = E:\installer.exe -- [2003/07/31 19:15:44 | 000,069,632 | R--- | M] ()
O33 - MountPoints2\{6746b08f-fa36-11df-85d5-90e6bac8535b}\Shell - "" = AutoRun
O33 - MountPoints2\{6746b08f-fa36-11df-85d5-90e6bac8535b}\Shell\AutoRun\command - "" = J:\.\KANG2UST.exe -- File not found
O33 - MountPoints2\{6cb390a2-4676-11df-99b5-90e6bac8535b}\Shell - "" = AutoRun
O33 - MountPoints2\{6cb390a2-4676-11df-99b5-90e6bac8535b}\Shell\AutoRun\command - "" = F:\installer.exe -- File not found
O33 - MountPoints2\{b4959a01-fe09-11df-8a9e-90e6bac8535b}\Shell - "" = AutoRun
O33 - MountPoints2\{b4959a01-fe09-11df-8a9e-90e6bac8535b}\Shell\AutoRun\command - "" = I:\.\KANG2UST.exe -- File not found
O34 - HKLM BootExecute: (autocheck autochk *) - File not found
O35 - HKLM\..comfile [open] -- "%1" %*
O35 - HKLM\..exefile [open] -- "%1" %*
O37 - HKLM\...com [@ = comfile] -- "%1" %*
O37 - HKLM\...exe [@ = exefile] -- "%1" %*

========== Files/Folders - Created Within 30 Days ==========

[2010/12/10 15:47:57 | 000,575,488 | ---- | C] (OldTimer Tools) -- C:\Users\Pyon\OTL.exe
[2010/12/10 15:47:40 | 000,446,464 | ---- | C] (OldTimer Tools) -- C:\Users\Pyon\TFC.exe
[2010/12/10 06:59:43 | 009,853,288 | ---- | C] (SUPERAntiSpyware.com) -- C:\Users\Pyon\Desktop\SUPERAntiSpywarePro.exe
[2010/12/10 06:54:41 | 000,038,848 | ---- | C] (AVAST Software) -- C:\Windows\avastSS.scr
[2010/12/10 06:52:44 | 000,165,584 | ---- | C] (AVAST Software) -- C:\Windows\System32\drivers\aswSP.sys
[2010/12/10 06:52:44 | 000,017,744 | ---- | C] (AVAST Software) -- C:\Windows\System32\drivers\aswFsBlk.sys
[2010/12/10 06:52:43 | 000,023,376 | ---- | C] (AVAST Software) -- C:\Windows\System32\drivers\aswRdr.sys
[2010/12/10 06:52:42 | 000,046,672 | ---- | C] (AVAST Software) -- C:\Windows\System32\drivers\aswTdi.sys
[2010/12/10 06:52:41 | 000,050,768 | ---- | C] (AVAST Software) -- C:\Windows\System32\drivers\aswMonFlt.sys
[2010/12/10 06:52:35 | 000,167,592 | ---- | C] (AVAST Software) -- C:\Windows\System32\aswBoot.exe
[2010/12/09 19:19:41 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Program Files\Trend Micro
[2010/12/09 19:16:21 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\32788R22FWJFW
[2010/12/09 18:22:50 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Qoobox
[2010/12/09 18:18:25 | 000,000,000 | -H-D | C] -- C:\ProgramData\Common Files
[2010/12/09 17:41:15 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Program Files\Debugging Tools for Windows (x86)
[2010/12/09 17:38:57 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\websymbols
[2010/12/09 17:33:25 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Program Files\Microsoft SDKs
[2010/12/09 17:24:21 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\ProgramData\AVG10
[2010/12/09 17:11:07 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\ProgramData\MFAData
[2010/12/08 00:06:50 | 014,899,816 | ---- | C] (NVIDIA Corporation) -- C:\Windows\System32\nvoglv32.dll
[2010/12/08 00:06:50 | 013,019,752 | ---- | C] (NVIDIA Corporation) -- C:\Windows\System32\nvcompiler.dll
[2010/12/08 00:06:50 | 010,084,360 | ---- | C] (NVIDIA Corporation) -- C:\Windows\System32\drivers\nvlddmkm.sys
[2010/12/08 00:06:50 | 010,023,528 | ---- | C] (NVIDIA Corporation) -- C:\Windows\System32\nvd3dum.dll
[2010/12/08 00:06:50 | 005,473,896 | ---- | C] (NVIDIA Corporation) -- C:\Windows\System32\nvwgf2um.dll
[2010/12/08 00:06:50 | 004,837,480 | ---- | C] (NVIDIA Corporation) -- C:\Windows\System32\nvcuda.dll
[2010/12/08 00:06:50 | 002,912,360 | ---- | C] (NVIDIA Corporation) -- C:\Windows\System32\nvcuvid.dll
[2010/12/08 00:06:50 | 002,666,600 | ---- | C] (NVIDIA Corporation) -- C:\Windows\System32\nvcuvenc.dll
[2010/12/08 00:06:50 | 001,719,912 | ---- | C] (NVIDIA Corporation) -- C:\Windows\System32\nvapi.dll
[2010/12/08 00:06:50 | 000,888,424 | ---- | C] (NVIDIA Corporation) -- C:\Windows\System32\nvdispco322050.dll
[2010/12/08 00:06:50 | 000,813,672 | ---- | C] (NVIDIA Corporation) -- C:\Windows\System32\nvgenco322030.dll
[2010/12/08 00:06:50 | 000,319,080 | ---- | C] (NVIDIA Corporation) -- C:\Windows\System32\nvdecodemft.dll
[2010/12/08 00:06:50 | 000,057,960 | ---- | C] (Khronos Group) -- C:\Windows\System32\OpenCL.dll
[2010/12/08 00:06:50 | 000,010,920 | ---- | C] (NVIDIA Corporation) -- C:\Windows\System32\drivers\nvBridge.kmd
[2010/12/07 20:18:05 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Users\Pyon\AppData\Roaming\071AF67890F9ECD7DA242D395D9196F8
[2010/12/07 19:52:09 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Users\Pyon\Desktop\Amnesia.The.Dark.Descent-SKIDROW
[2010/12/03 18:22:37 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Program Files\QuickTime
[2010/12/03 06:02:40 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Program Files\TRABULANCE
[2010/11/29 15:54:55 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\xp3tools-20060708
[2010/11/28 08:05:19 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Users\Pyon\Documents\Bioshock2
[2010/11/28 07:20:57 | 004,178,264 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\Windows\System32\D3DX9_41.dll
[2010/11/28 07:20:56 | 000,517,448 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\Windows\System32\XAudio2_4.dll
[2010/11/28 07:20:52 | 003,851,784 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\Windows\System32\D3DX9_39.dll
[2010/11/28 07:20:06 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Program Files\Microsoft Corporation
[2010/11/28 07:12:45 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Users\Pyon\Desktop\Bioshock2
[2010/11/28 07:12:45 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Users\Pyon\AppData\Roaming\Bioshock2
[2010/11/27 14:34:08 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Users\Pyon\Documents\Games for Windows - LIVE Demos
[2010/11/27 14:22:58 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Users\Pyon\Desktop\BioShock.2.PROPER.CRACK_RELOADED
[2010/11/27 14:14:22 | 000,000,000 | -HSD | C] -- C:\ProgramData\SecuROM
[2010/11/27 14:13:26 | 000,453,456 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\Windows\System32\d3dx10_42.dll
[2010/11/27 14:13:13 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Windows\System32\xlive
[2010/11/27 14:13:13 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Program Files\Microsoft Games for Windows - LIVE
[2010/11/27 13:59:44 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Program Files\2K Games
[2010/11/27 13:58:27 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Program Files\DAEMON Tools
[2010/11/26 16:58:59 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Users\Pyon\Desktop\BioShock.2.PROPER-RELOADED
[2010/11/26 16:56:42 | 000,444,776 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\Windows\System32\d3dx10_35.dll
[2010/11/26 16:56:41 | 001,358,192 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\Windows\System32\D3DCompiler_35.dll
[2010/11/26 16:56:40 | 003,727,720 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\Windows\System32\d3dx9_35.dll
[2010/11/26 16:48:48 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Program Files\GamersFirst
[2010/11/25 18:15:44 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Users\Pyon\Desktop\When Will Jesus Bring The Porkchops
[2010/11/21 23:08:35 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Program Files\SoftnyxGame
[2010/11/21 22:16:42 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\ProgramData\Spybot - Search & Destroy
[2010/11/21 22:16:42 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Program Files\Spybot - Search & Destroy
[2010/11/21 22:09:40 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Users\Pyon\AppData\Roaming\Malwarebytes
[2010/11/21 22:09:25 | 000,038,224 | ---- | C] (Malwarebytes Corporation) -- C:\Windows\System32\drivers\mbamswissarmy.sys
[2010/11/21 22:09:24 | 000,020,952 | ---- | C] (Malwarebytes Corporation) -- C:\Windows\System32\drivers\mbam.sys
[2010/11/21 22:09:24 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Program Files\Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware
[2010/11/21 22:09:24 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\ProgramData\Malwarebytes
[2010/11/17 02:25:35 | 001,974,616 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\Windows\System32\D3DCompiler_42.dll
[2010/11/17 02:25:34 | 001,892,184 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\Windows\System32\D3DX9_42.dll
[2010/11/14 14:36:55 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Program Files\SiSoftware
[2010/11/13 14:05:23 | 000,118,272 | ---- | C] (Lucent Technologies) -- C:\Windows\System32\SX5363S.DLL
[2010/11/13 14:05:22 | 000,102,400 | ---- | C] (RADVision) -- C:\Windows\System32\RV32RTP.dll
[2010/11/13 14:05:18 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Program Files\Gameforge4D
[2010/11/12 18:16:37 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Program Files\Zeno Clash(clean)
[2010/11/12 15:30:36 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Program Files\Zeno Clash
[2010/11/11 22:36:49 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Users\Pyon\Documents\Unknown
[2010/11/11 21:28:12 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Users\Pyon\Desktop\Zeno.Clash-CPY
[2010/11/11 11:02:38 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Users\Pyon\Documents\world war z(2006)
[2010/11/11 11:01:32 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Users\Pyon\Documents\John Schember
[2010/11/11 10:58:38 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Users\Pyon\Calibre Library
[2010/11/11 10:58:01 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Users\Pyon\AppData\Roaming\calibre
[2010/11/11 10:53:46 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Program Files\Calibre2
[2010/09/06 18:56:26 | 001,654,869 | ---- | C] (Dynu Systems Inc.) -- C:\ProgramData\DynuEncrypt.dll
[3 C:\ProgramData\*.tmp files -> C:\ProgramData\*.tmp -> ]
[3 C:\ProgramData\*.tmp files -> C:\ProgramData\*.tmp -> ]

========== Files - Modified Within 30 Days ==========

[2010/12/10 15:52:50 | 000,000,306 | -HS- | M] () -- C:\Windows\tasks\EQUXQIBC.job
[2010/12/10 15:52:34 | 000,067,584 | --S- | M] () -- C:\Windows\bootstat.dat
[2010/12/10 15:52:30 | 1609,912,320 | -HS- | M] () -- C:\hiberfil.sys
[2010/12/10 15:51:44 | 000,015,008 | -H-- | M] () -- C:\Windows\System32\7B296FB0-376B-497e-B012-9C450E1B7327-5P-1.C7483456-A289-439d-8115-601632D005A0
[2010/12/10 15:51:44 | 000,015,008 | -H-- | M] () -- C:\Windows\System32\7B296FB0-376B-497e-B012-9C450E1B7327-5P-0.C7483456-A289-439d-8115-601632D005A0
[2010/12/10 15:47:58 | 000,575,488 | ---- | M] (OldTimer Tools) -- C:\Users\Pyon\OTL.exe
[2010/12/10 15:47:40 | 000,446,464 | ---- | M] (OldTimer Tools) -- C:\Users\Pyon\TFC.exe
[2010/12/10 06:59:53 | 009,853,288 | ---- | M] (SUPERAntiSpyware.com) -- C:\Users\Pyon\Desktop\SUPERAntiSpywarePro.exe
[2010/12/10 06:54:42 | 000,002,577 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\System32\config.nt
[2010/12/10 06:52:45 | 000,002,009 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Users\Public\Desktop\avast! Free Antivirus.lnk
[2010/12/09 22:11:29 | 000,000,105 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\wininit.ini
[2010/12/09 19:17:18 | 183,604,075 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\MEMORY.DMP
[2010/12/09 18:03:22 | 000,000,042 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\System32\scud.udf
[2010/12/09 17:25:24 | 000,048,640 | -H-- | M] () -- C:\Windows\System32\exe2alua.dll
[2010/12/09 15:09:32 | 000,000,000 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\nsreg.dat
[2010/12/08 01:33:40 | 000,000,006 | -H-- | M] () -- C:\Windows\tasks\SA(57).DAT
[2010/12/07 20:18:15 | 000,167,424 | RHS- | M] () -- C:\Windows\System32\msacmu.dll
[2010/12/07 20:01:05 | 004,348,900 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Users\Pyon\Desktop\Emiya.ogg
[2010/12/03 18:22:47 | 000,001,815 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Users\Public\Desktop\QuickTime Player.lnk
[2010/12/02 20:24:00 | 000,014,815 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Users\Pyon\Documents\Fifth business.odt
[2010/11/29 17:42:18 | 000,038,224 | ---- | M] (Malwarebytes Corporation) -- C:\Windows\System32\drivers\mbamswissarmy.sys
[2010/11/29 17:42:06 | 000,020,952 | ---- | M] (Malwarebytes Corporation) -- C:\Windows\System32\drivers\mbam.sys
[2010/11/29 01:27:19 | 000,014,191 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Users\Pyon\Documents\Untitled 1.odt
[2010/11/27 14:10:28 | 022,850,148 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Users\Pyon\Desktop\BioShock.2.PROPER.CRACK_RELOADED.rar
[2010/11/27 13:58:30 | 000,000,985 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Users\Public\Desktop\DAEMON Tools.lnk
[2010/11/27 07:00:51 | 001,697,912 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\System32\perfh009.dat
[2010/11/27 07:00:51 | 000,494,598 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\System32\perfc009.dat
[2010/11/26 21:24:38 | 000,000,824 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\System32\drivers\etc\hosts
[2010/11/23 00:38:47 | 000,001,182 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Users\Pyon\Desktop\ Mabinogi .lnk
[2010/11/22 02:50:32 | 000,019,197 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Users\Pyon\Documents\Endless Night.odt
[2010/11/21 23:16:11 | 000,012,920 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\System32\apl001.sys
[2010/11/21 23:16:11 | 000,010,872 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\System32\apf001.sys
[2010/11/21 23:09:39 | 000,002,062 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Users\Pyon\Desktop\WolfTeamIS.lnk
[2010/11/21 22:16:48 | 000,001,244 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Users\Pyon\Application Data\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Quick Launch\Spybot - Search & Destroy.lnk
[2010/11/21 22:16:48 | 000,001,220 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Users\Pyon\Desktop\Spybot - Search & Destroy.lnk
[2010/11/21 22:09:27 | 000,000,983 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Users\Public\Desktop\Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware.lnk
[2010/11/14 14:36:59 | 000,001,291 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Users\Public\Desktop\SiSoftware Sandra Lite 2010.lnk
[2010/11/13 14:11:06 | 000,001,154 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Users\Public\Desktop\AirRivals_EN.lnk
[2010/11/12 18:12:37 | 000,000,215 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Users\Pyon\Desktop\Zeno Clash.url
[2010/11/11 22:38:32 | 000,113,664 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Users\Pyon\Documents\metadata.db
[2010/11/11 21:08:52 | 008,447,699 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Users\Pyon\Desktop\The Zombie Survival Guide.pdf
[2010/11/11 10:55:41 | 000,000,930 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Users\Public\Desktop\calibre - E-book management.lnk
[3 C:\ProgramData\*.tmp files -> C:\ProgramData\*.tmp -> ]
[3 C:\ProgramData\*.tmp files -> C:\ProgramData\*.tmp -> ]

========== Files Created - No Company Name ==========

[2010/12/10 06:52:45 | 000,002,009 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Users\Public\Desktop\avast! Free Antivirus.lnk
[2010/12/09 22:11:29 | 000,000,105 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\wininit.ini
[2010/12/09 18:03:22 | 000,000,042 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\System32\scud.udf
[2010/12/09 17:25:24 | 000,048,640 | -H-- | C] () -- C:\Windows\System32\exe2alua.dll
[2010/12/09 15:09:32 | 000,000,000 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\nsreg.dat
[2010/12/07 20:18:15 | 000,167,424 | RHS- | C] () -- C:\Windows\System32\msacmu.dll
[2010/12/07 20:18:15 | 000,000,306 | -HS- | C] () -- C:\Windows\tasks\EQUXQIBC.job
[2010/12/07 20:03:59 | 004,348,900 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Users\Pyon\Desktop\Emiya.ogg
[2010/12/03 18:22:47 | 000,001,815 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Users\Public\Desktop\QuickTime Player.lnk
[2010/12/01 06:54:35 | 000,014,815 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Users\Pyon\Documents\Fifth business.odt
[2010/11/27 14:07:28 | 022,850,148 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Users\Pyon\Desktop\BioShock.2.PROPER.CRACK_RELOADED.rar
[2010/11/27 13:58:30 | 000,000,985 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Users\Public\Desktop\DAEMON Tools.lnk
[2010/11/22 02:50:22 | 000,014,191 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Users\Pyon\Documents\Untitled 1.odt
[2010/11/21 23:16:11 | 000,012,920 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\System32\apl001.sys
[2010/11/21 23:16:11 | 000,010,872 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\System32\apf001.sys
[2010/11/21 23:09:39 | 000,002,062 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Users\Pyon\Desktop\WolfTeamIS.lnk
[2010/11/21 22:16:48 | 000,001,244 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Users\Pyon\Application Data\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Quick Launch\Spybot - Search & Destroy.lnk
[2010/11/21 22:16:48 | 000,001,220 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Users\Pyon\Desktop\Spybot - Search & Destroy.lnk
[2010/11/21 22:09:27 | 000,000,983 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Users\Public\Desktop\Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware.lnk
[2010/11/17 03:05:13 | 000,019,197 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Users\Pyon\Documents\Endless Night.odt
[2010/11/14 14:36:59 | 000,001,291 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Users\Public\Desktop\SiSoftware Sandra Lite 2010.lnk
[2010/11/14 14:36:56 | 012,177,408 | ---- | C] () -- C:\ProgramData\sandra.mda
[2010/11/13 16:05:59 | 003,126,244 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Users\Pyon\Desktop\BGM_3002.mp3
[2010/11/13 14:11:06 | 000,001,154 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Users\Public\Desktop\AirRivals_EN.lnk
[2010/11/13 14:05:22 | 000,000,040 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\System32\Sx5363.ini
[2010/11/12 18:12:37 | 000,000,215 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Users\Pyon\Desktop\Zeno Clash.url
[2010/11/11 21:08:10 | 008,447,699 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Users\Pyon\Desktop\The Zombie Survival Guide.pdf
[2010/11/11 11:01:05 | 000,113,664 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Users\Pyon\Documents\metadata.db
[2010/11/11 10:55:41 | 000,000,930 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Users\Public\Desktop\calibre - E-book management.lnk
[2010/10/14 01:36:44 | 000,179,263 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\System32\xlive.dll.cat
[2010/10/06 20:04:24 | 000,000,031 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\GunzLauncher.INI
[2010/10/06 07:42:48 | 000,237,568 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\System32\Unlha32.dll
[2010/10/06 07:42:47 | 000,473,600 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\System32\Harmony.dll
[2010/10/06 07:05:50 | 000,000,848 | -HS- | C] () -- C:\ProgramData\KGyGaAvL.sys
[2010/10/06 07:05:50 | 000,000,088 | RHS- | C] () -- C:\ProgramData\6022A53CAE.sys
[2010/08/22 08:13:27 | 000,000,056 | RHS- | C] () -- C:\Windows\System32\AE3CA52260.sys
[2010/08/22 08:13:24 | 000,000,848 | -HS- | C] () -- C:\Windows\System32\KGyGaAvL.sys
[2010/08/20 19:12:43 | 000,237,568 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\System32\lame_enc.dll
[2010/07/06 11:08:33 | 000,000,143 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\GKLauncherInfo.ini
[2010/06/13 15:39:52 | 000,000,155 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\option.ini
[2010/05/07 16:20:25 | 000,000,092 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Users\Pyon\AppData\Local\fusioncache.dat
[2010/05/03 16:46:54 | 000,000,000 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\System32\w32apiw.dll
[2010/05/03 15:59:56 | 000,007,596 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Users\Pyon\AppData\Local\Resmon.ResmonCfg
[2010/04/10 12:27:08 | 000,000,023 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\BlendSettings.ini
[2010/02/05 20:06:35 | 000,691,696 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\System32\drivers\sptd.sys
[2009/07/13 15:51:43 | 000,073,728 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\System32\BthpanContextHandler.dll
[2009/07/13 15:42:10 | 000,064,000 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\System32\BWContextHandler.dll
[2009/07/08 17:03:02 | 000,058,880 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\System32\bdmpegv.dll
[2005/08/29 23:00:00 | 000,781,312 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\System32\RGSS102J.dll
[2005/08/29 23:00:00 | 000,778,752 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\System32\RGSS102E.dll
[2005/08/29 23:00:00 | 000,771,584 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\System32\RGSS100J.dll
[2004/08/13 08:56:20 | 000,005,810 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\System32\drivers\ASACPI.sys
[1996/04/03 11:33:26 | 000,005,248 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\System32\giveio.sys

========== LOP Check ==========

[2010/12/08 22:03:40 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Users\Pyon\AppData\Roaming\071AF67890F9ECD7DA242D395D9196F8
[2010/05/06 14:41:48 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Users\Pyon\AppData\Roaming\Auslogics
[2010/12/08 22:03:40 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Users\Pyon\AppData\Roaming\Bioshock2
[2010/12/08 22:03:40 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Users\Pyon\AppData\Roaming\BitTorrent
[2010/11/11 11:01:33 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Users\Pyon\AppData\Roaming\calibre
[2010/11/02 19:22:29 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Users\Pyon\AppData\Roaming\Canon
[2010/02/05 21:05:13 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Users\Pyon\AppData\Roaming\DAEMON Tools Lite
[2010/06/17 19:18:09 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Users\Pyon\AppData\Roaming\Darkfall
[2010/06/17 18:40:22 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Users\Pyon\AppData\Roaming\Darkfall US
[2010/07/26 18:53:06 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Users\Pyon\AppData\Roaming\DVDVideoSoftIEHelpers
[2010/04/26 17:02:22 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Users\Pyon\AppData\Roaming\Free Mp3 Wma Ogg Converter
[2010/08/21 06:10:52 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Users\Pyon\AppData\Roaming\FrostWire
[2010/07/30 18:50:32 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Users\Pyon\AppData\Roaming\GuiltyGearIsuka
[2010/09/06 16:36:56 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Users\Pyon\AppData\Roaming\ijjigame
[2010/12/10 15:53:43 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Users\Pyon\AppData\Roaming\LimeWire
[2010/07/06 18:08:53 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Users\Pyon\AppData\Roaming\Mael
[2010/04/10 11:13:13 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Users\Pyon\AppData\Roaming\Mount&Blade
[2010/06/16 08:42:44 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Users\Pyon\AppData\Roaming\Mount&Blade Warband
[2010/07/25 09:56:15 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Users\Pyon\AppData\Roaming\NCH Swift Sound
[2010/05/03 16:46:52 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Users\Pyon\AppData\Roaming\nCleaner
[2010/10/11 15:07:28 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Users\Pyon\AppData\Roaming\NeopleLauncherDFO
[2010/06/01 19:17:36 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Users\Pyon\AppData\Roaming\OpenOffice.org
[2010/05/03 17:05:07 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Users\Pyon\AppData\Roaming\Opera
[2010/08/02 16:44:34 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Users\Pyon\AppData\Roaming\Process Hacker 2
[2010/09/23 14:26:13 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Users\Pyon\AppData\Roaming\SystemRequirementsLab
[2010/06/01 19:35:41 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Users\Pyon\AppData\Roaming\TP
[2010/05/07 16:20:34 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Users\Pyon\AppData\Roaming\Turbine
[2010/02/01 23:53:51 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Users\Pyon\AppData\Roaming\Unity
[2010/10/04 18:45:35 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Users\Pyon\AppData\Roaming\WindSolutions
[2010/12/10 15:52:50 | 000,000,306 | -HS- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Tasks\EQUXQIBC.job
[2010/12/08 01:33:40 | 000,000,006 | -H-- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Tasks\SA(57).DAT
[2010/12/10 06:15:40 | 000,032,564 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Tasks\SCHEDLGU.TXT

========== Purity Check ==========

========== Files - Unicode (All) ==========
[2010/09/15 21:13:41 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M](C:\Users\Pyon\Documents\?? ???) -- C:\Users\Pyon\Documents\넥슨 플러그
[2010/09/15 21:13:41 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C](C:\Users\Pyon\Documents\?? ???) -- C:\Users\Pyon\Documents\넥슨 플러그

========== Alternate Data Streams ==========

@Alternate Data Stream - 128 bytes -> C:\ProgramData\TEMP:EAD001CC
@Alternate Data Stream - 118 bytes -> C:\ProgramData\TEMP:CC9DD8FE
< End of report >

OTL Extras logfile created on: 12/10/2010 3:58:51 PM - Run 1
OTL by OldTimer - Version 3.2.17.3 Folder = C:\Users\Pyon
Ultimate Edition (Version = 6.1.7600) - Type = NTWorkstation
Internet Explorer (Version = 8.0.7600.16385)
Locale: 00000409 | Country: United States | Language: ENU | Date Format: M/d/yyyy

2.00 Gb Total Physical Memory | 1.00 Gb Available Physical Memory | 53.00% Memory free
4.00 Gb Paging File | 3.00 Gb Available in Paging File | 74.00% Paging File free
Paging file location(s): ?:\pagefile.sys [binary data]

%SystemDrive% = C: | %SystemRoot% = C:\Windows | %ProgramFiles% = C:\Program Files
Drive C: | 460.78 Gb Total Space | 78.55 Gb Free Space | 17.05% Space Free | Partition Type: NTFS
Drive E: | 817.52 Mb Total Space | 0.00 Mb Free Space | 0.00% Space Free | Partition Type: CDFS
Drive F: | 7.38 Gb Total Space | 0.00 Gb Free Space | 0.00% Space Free | Partition Type: CDFS
Drive G: | 3.97 Mb Total Space | 0.00 Mb Free Space | 0.00% Space Free | Partition Type: CDFS
Drive H: | 4.18 Gb Total Space | 0.00 Gb Free Space | 0.00% Space Free | Partition Type: UDF

Computer Name: TECHBOX | User Name: Pyon | Logged in as Administrator.
Boot Mode: Normal | Scan Mode: Current user
Company Name Whitelist: Off | Skip Microsoft Files: Off | No Company Name Whitelist: On | File Age = 30 Days

========== Extra Registry (SafeList) ==========

========== File Associations ==========

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\<extension>]
.cpl [@ = cplfile] -- C:\Windows\System32\control.exe (Microsoft Corporation)
.hlp [@ = hlpfile] -- C:\Windows\winhlp32.exe (Microsoft Corporation)

========== Shell Spawning ==========

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\<key>\shell\[command]\command]
batfile [open] -- "%1" %*
cmdfile [open] -- "%1" %*
comfile [open] -- "%1" %*
cplfile [cplopen] -- %SystemRoot%\System32\control.exe "%1",%* (Microsoft Corporation)
exefile [open] -- "%1" %*
helpfile [open] -- Reg Error: Key error.
hlpfile [open] -- %SystemRoot%\winhlp32.exe %1 (Microsoft Corporation)
htmlfile [edit] -- "C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office14\msohtmed.exe" %1 (Microsoft Corporation)
htmlfile [print] -- "C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office14\msohtmed.exe" /p %1 (Microsoft Corporation)
inffile [install] -- %SystemRoot%\System32\InfDefaultInstall.exe "%1" (Microsoft Corporation)
piffile [open] -- "%1" %*
regfile [merge] -- Reg Error: Key error.
scrfile [config] -- "%1"
scrfile [install] -- rundll32.exe desk.cpl,InstallScreenSaver %l (Microsoft Corporation)
scrfile [open] -- "%1" /S
txtfile [edit] -- Reg Error: Key error.
Unknown [openas] -- %SystemRoot%\system32\rundll32.exe %SystemRoot%\system32\shell32.dll,OpenAs_RunDLL %1
Directory [cmd] -- cmd.exe /s /k pushd "%V" (Microsoft Corporation)
Directory [find] -- %SystemRoot%\Explorer.exe (Microsoft Corporation)
Directory [Winamp.Bookmark] -- "C:\Program Files\Winamp\winamp.exe" /BOOKMARK "%1" (Nullsoft, Inc.)
Directory [Winamp.Enqueue] -- "C:\Program Files\Winamp\winamp.exe" /ADD "%1" (Nullsoft, Inc.)
Directory [Winamp.Play] -- "C:\Program Files\Winamp\winamp.exe" "%1" (Nullsoft, Inc.)
Folder [open] -- %SystemRoot%\Explorer.exe (Microsoft Corporation)
Folder [explore] -- Reg Error: Value error.
Drive [find] -- %SystemRoot%\Explorer.exe (Microsoft Corporation)

========== Security Center Settings ==========

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Security Center]
"cval" = 0

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Security Center\Monitoring]

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Security Center\Svc]
"VistaSp1" = Reg Error: Unknown registry data type -- File not found
"AntiVirusOverride" = 0
"AntiSpywareOverride" = 0
"FirewallOverride" = 0

========== System Restore Settings ==========

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\SystemRestore]
"DisableSR" = 0

========== Firewall Settings ==========

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\SharedAccess\Parameters\FirewallPolicy\DomainProfile]
"DisableNotifications" = 0
"EnableFirewall" = 1

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\SharedAccess\Parameters\FirewallPolicy\StandardProfile]
"DisableNotifications" = 0
"EnableFirewall" = 1

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\SharedAccess\Parameters\FirewallPolicy\PublicProfile]
"DisableNotifications" = 0
"EnableFirewall" = 1

========== Authorized Applications List ==========

========== HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE Uninstall List ==========

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Uninstall]
"{048298C9-A4D3-490B-9FF9-AB023A9238F3}" = Steam
"{0840B4D6-7DD1-4187-8523-E6FC0007EFB7}" = Windows Live ID Sign-in Assistant
"{1199FAD5-9546-44f3-81CF-FFDB8040B7BF}_Canon_MX870_series" = Canon MX870 series MP Drivers
"{196BB40D-1578-3D01-B289-BEFC77A11A1E}" = Microsoft Visual C++ 2010 x86 Redistributable - 10.0.30319
"{1a413f37-ed88-4fec-9666-5c48dc4b7bb7}" = YouTube Downloader 2.6.2
"{1DEE433C-F903-44b5-821A-1E10D5DD1B3C}_is1" = Fortop SWF Resources Extractor 2.0
"{1F1C2DFC-2D24-3E06-BCB8-725134ADF989}" = Microsoft Visual C++ 2008 Redistributable - x86 9.0.30729.4148
"{1F85CAAA-B786-4E5B-AADD-638856992EF3}" = Opera 10.53
"{1FDA5A37-B22D-43FF-B582-B8964050DC13}" = Microsoft Games for Windows - LIVE Redistributable
"{20140000-0015-0409-0000-0000000FF1CE}" = Microsoft Office Access MUI (English) 2010 (Beta)
"{20140000-0016-0409-0000-0000000FF1CE}" = Microsoft Office Excel MUI (English) 2010 (Beta)
"{20140000-0018-0409-0000-0000000FF1CE}" = Microsoft Office PowerPoint MUI (English) 2010 (Beta)
"{20140000-0019-0409-0000-0000000FF1CE}" = Microsoft Office Publisher MUI (English) 2010 (Beta)
"{20140000-001A-0409-0000-0000000FF1CE}" = Microsoft Office Outlook MUI (English) 2010 (Beta)
"{20140000-001B-0409-0000-0000000FF1CE}" = Microsoft Office Word MUI (English) 2010 (Beta)
"{20140000-001F-0409-0000-0000000FF1CE}" = Microsoft Office Proof (English) 2010 (Beta)
"{20140000-001F-040C-0000-0000000FF1CE}" = Microsoft Office Proof (French) 2010 (Beta)
"{20140000-001F-0C0A-0000-0000000FF1CE}" = Microsoft Office Proof (Spanish) 2010 (Beta)
"{20140000-002C-0409-0000-0000000FF1CE}" = Microsoft Office Proofing (English) 2010 (Beta)
"{20140000-003D-0000-0000-0000000FF1CE}" = Microsoft Office Single Image 2010 (Beta)
"{20140000-006D-0409-0000-0000000FF1CE}" = Microsoft Office Click-to-Run 2010 (Beta)
"{20140000-006E-0409-0000-0000000FF1CE}" = Microsoft Office Shared MUI (English) 2010 (Beta)
"{20140000-00A1-0409-0000-0000000FF1CE}" = Microsoft Office OneNote MUI (English) 2010 (Beta)
"{20140000-0115-0409-0000-0000000FF1CE}" = Microsoft Office Shared Setup Metadata MUI (English) 2010 (Beta)
"{20140000-0117-0409-0000-0000000FF1CE}" = Microsoft Office Access Setup Metadata MUI (English) 2010 (Beta)
"{20140000-011A-0000-0000-0000000FF1CE}" = Microsoft Office Send-a-Smile
"{205C6BDD-7B73-42DE-8505-9A093F35A238}" = Windows Live Upload Tool
"{22B775E7-6C42-4FC5-8E10-9A5E3257BD94}" = MSVCRT
"{259A8A5E-2886-4BED-9EF1-D5485282CCC3}" = Overlord - Raising Hell
"{26A24AE4-039D-4CA4-87B4-2F83216018FF}" = Java(TM) 6 Update 18
"{2CE5A2E7-3437-4CE7-BCF4-85ED6EEFF9E4}" = iTunes
"{2DF7B278-D3B6-40A4-B25C-0E7149F439EA}" = 3DMark05
"{3175E049-F9A9-4A3D-8F19-AC9FB04514D1}" = Windows Live Communications Platform
"{394BE3D9-7F57-4638-A8D1-1D88671913B7}" = Microsoft AppLocale
"{3C3901C5-3455-3E0A-A214-0B093A5070A6}" = Microsoft .NET Framework 4 Client Profile
"{3F82E7AC-22DE-4CE1-AAA2-83CF45F5FE97}" = DarKGunZ
"{42AF51C0-4028-46CF-B616-FB1F75286457}" = A.V.A
"{45A66726-69BC-466B-A7A4-12FCBA4883D7}" = HiJackThis
"{474F25F5-BDC9-40E5-B1B6-F6BF23FC106F}" = Windows Live Essentials
"{4A03706F-666A-4037-7777-5F2748764D10}" = Java Auto Updater
"{4A8B461A-9336-4CF9-98F4-14DD38E673F0}" = BioShock 2
"{584109EB-4A5E-4467-B3C4-5C1000008300}" = Tinker
"{5A9FE525-8B8F-4701-A937-7F6745A4E9C7}" = RGSS-RTP Standard
"{5D8057E7-FF6A-4700-AF1F-4755DEE440CF}" = calibre
"{5EE7D259-D137-4438-9A5F-42F432EC0421}" = VC80CRTRedist - 8.0.50727.4053
"{6151cf20-0bd8-4023-a4a0-6a86dcfe58e5}" = Python 2.6.6
"{6421F085-1FAA-DE13-D02A-CFB412C522A4}" = Acrobat.com
"{65A92AAA-3D05-4C94-9F70-731C05E60C16}" = NVIDIA System Update
"{6ADD0603-16EF-400D-9F9E-486432835002}" = OpenOffice.org 3.2
"{6B976ADF-8AE8-434E-B282-A06C7F624D2F}" = Python 2.5.2
"{7299052b-02a4-4627-81f2-1818da5d550d}" = Microsoft Visual C++ 2005 Redistributable
"{7C7F30F4-94E7-4AA8-8941-90C4A80C68BF}" = NVIDIA Performance
"{7F3AD00A-1819-4B15-BB7D-08B3586336D7}" = 3DMark06
"{837b34e3-7c30-493c-8f6a-2b0f04e2912c}" = Microsoft Visual C++ 2005 Redistributable
"{86A4C6D9-29EE-4719-AFA1-BA3341862B83}" = Microsoft Games for Windows - LIVE
"{8D8024F1-2945-49A5-9B78-5AB7B11D7942}_is1" = Auslogics Registry Cleaner
"{901DC58A-5C1B-4315-BA40-5AD3D3A463B9}" = ijji REACTOR
"{928D2FB1-291A-362B-89A4-7075A9D904A4}" = Microsoft Windows SDK for Windows 7 (7.1)
"{9322A850-9091-4D0E-B252-3E82EDA3D94A}" = Prototype(TM)
"{95120000-00B9-0409-0000-0000000FF1CE}" = Microsoft Application Error Reporting
"{961346DF-FE43-4392-99FC-47B1F5A882C3}" = GKLauncher
"{980A182F-E0A2-4A40-94C1-AE0C1235902E}" = Pando Media Booster
"{9A25302D-30C0-39D9-BD6F-21E6EC160475}" = Microsoft Visual C++ 2008 Redistributable - x86 9.0.30729.17
"{9B34CAC6-738F-4A20-B428-A115C3E3474C}" = RPGXP
"{A2BCA9F1-566C-4805-97D1-7FDC93386723}" = Adobe AIR
"{A49F249F-0C91-497F-86DF-B2585E8E76B7}" = Microsoft Visual C++ 2005 Redistributable
"{AC76BA86-7AD7-1033-7B44-A93000000001}" = Adobe Reader 9.3
"{B2FE1952-0186-46C3-BAEC-A80AA35AC5B8}_Display.3DVision" = NVIDIA 3D Vision Driver 260.99
"{B2FE1952-0186-46c3-BAEC-A80AA35AC5B8}_Display.ControlPanel" = NVIDIA Control Panel 260.99
"{B2FE1952-0186-46C3-BAEC-A80AA35AC5B8}_Display.Driver" = NVIDIA Graphics Driver 260.99
"{B2FE1952-0186-46C3-BAEC-A80AA35AC5B8}_Display.PhysX" = NVIDIA PhysX System Software 9.10.0514
"{B2FE1952-0186-46C3-BAEC-A80AA35AC5B8}_installer" = NVIDIA Install Application
"{B4092C6D-E886-4CB2-BA68-FE5A88D31DE6}_is1" = Spybot - Search & Destroy
"{B57EAFF2-D6EE-4C6C-9175-ED9F17BFC1BC}" = Windows Live Messenger
"{B9DB4C76-01A4-46D5-8910-F7AA6376DBAF}" = NVIDIA PhysX
"{BEE64C14-BEF1-4610-8A68-A16EAA47B882}" = Futuremark SystemInfo
"{C3113E55-7BCB-4de3-8EBF-60E6CE6B2296}_is1" = SiSoftware Sandra Lite 2010
"{C41300B9-185D-475E-BFEC-39EF732F19B1}" = Apple Software Update
"{CB2F7EDD-9D1F-43C1-90FC-4F52EAE172A1}" = Microsoft .NET Framework 1.1
"{CCA1EEA3-555E-4D05-AC46-4B49C6C5D887}" = Apple Mobile Device Support
"{D09605BE-5587-4B0C-86C8-69B5092CB80F}" = Debugging Tools for Windows (x86)
"{D4A8FCAB-9D30-4509-A3F1-D0B7E1BE9F00}" = Devil May Cry 3 Special Edition
"{D4E5A687-797D-44B1-8F96-4FD7A24166A9}" = DEVIL MAY CRY 4
"{D92FF8EB-BD77-40AE-B68B-A6BFC6F8661D}" = Windows Live Family Safety
"{D96021A9-B290-4783-B019-0E4000DA84CE}" = S4 League_EU
"{DAEAFD68-BB4A-4507-A241-C8804D2EA66D}" = Apple Application Support
"{deb7008b-681e-4a4a-8aae-cc833e8216ce}.sdb" = Microsoft Windows Application Compatibility Database
"{E426CEC1-35C5-42BF-913E-6EF8F1211D01}" = Overlord II
"{E6158D07-2637-4ECF-B576-37C489669174}" = Windows Live Call
"{E7004147-2CCA-431C-AA05-2AB166B9785D}" = QuickTime
"{E9CFBE78-ED91-4FCF-9E6F-210E477E527D}" = NVIDIA System Monitor
"{F0E12BBA-AD66-4022-A453-A1C8A0C4D570}" = Microsoft Choice Guard
"{F4CFE59F-3862-4231-9797-24367166BCE5}" = Darkfall US
"{F4F4F84E-804F-4E9A-84D7-C34283F0088F}" = RealUpgrade 1.0
"{FF1C31AE-0CDC-40CE-AB85-406F8B70D643}" = Bonjour
"{FF66E9F6-83E7-3A3E-AF14-8DE9A809A6A4}" = Microsoft Visual C++ 2008 Redistributable - x86 9.0.21022
"15b35190-c6f9-11d9-9669-0800200c9a66_is1" = Dungeons & Dragons Online ®: Eberron Unlimited  v01.11.00.812
"7-Zip" = 7-Zip 4.65
"Adobe AIR" = Adobe AIR
"Adobe Flash Player ActiveX" = Adobe Flash Player 10 ActiveX
"Adobe Flash Player Plugin" = Adobe Flash Player 10 Plugin
"Ahriman's Prophecy" = Ahriman's Prophecy
"AirRivals_EN_is1" = AirRivals_EN 1.0.0.39
"AngelJam" = AngelJam
"AutoItv3" = AutoIt v3.3.6.1
"avast5" = avast! Free Antivirus
"BandiMPEG1" = Bandisoft MPEG-1 Decoder
"BitTorrent" = BitTorrent
"Canon MX870 series User Registration" = Canon MX870 series User Registration
"Canon_IJ_Network_Scan_UTILITY" = Canon IJ Network Scan Utility
"Canon_IJ_Network_UTILITY" = Canon IJ Network Tool
"CanonMyPrinter" = Canon Utilities My Printer
"CanonSolutionMenu" = Canon Utilities Solution Menu
"Cave Story Deluxe" = Cave Story Deluxe
"CDex" = CDex - Open Source Digital Audio CD Extractor
"com.adobe.mauby.4875E02D9FB21EE389F73B8D1702B320485DF8CE.1" = Acrobat.com
"Combat Arms" = Combat Arms
"DAEMON Tools Toolbar" = DAEMON Tools Toolbar
"DFO" = DFOLauncher
"Direct MP3 Joiner_is1" = Direct MP3 Joiner version 3.0.2.9
"DivX Setup.divx.com" = DivX Setup
"DVDVideoSoftTB Toolbar" = DVDVideoSoftTB Toolbar
"Easy MP3 Cutter_is1" = Easy MP3 Cutter 2.9
"Easy-PhotoPrint EX" = Canon Utilities Easy-PhotoPrint EX
"Fate-stay night English" = Fate/stay night English v3.2
"FLV To MP4_is1" = FLV To MP4 5.0
"Free Audio CD Burner_is1" = Free Audio CD Burner version 1.4
"Free Mp3/Wma/Ogg Converter_is1" = Free Mp3/Wma/Ogg Converter 5.1
"Free YouTube to MP3 Converter_is1" = Free YouTube to MP3 Converter version 3.7
"FrostWire" = FrostWire 4.20.9
"Gamepe" = Gamepe Messenger
"Garena" = Garena 2010
"GFWL_{584109EB-4A5E-4467-B3C4-5C1000008300}" = Tinker
"HxD Hex Editor_is1" = HxD Hex Editor version 1.7.7.0
"InstallShield_{65A92AAA-3D05-4C94-9F70-731C05E60C16}" = NVIDIA System Update
"InstallShield_{7C7F30F4-94E7-4AA8-8941-90C4A80C68BF}" = NVIDIA Performance
"InstallShield_{9322A850-9091-4D0E-B252-3E82EDA3D94A}" = Prototype(TM)
"InstallShield_{E9CFBE78-ED91-4FCF-9E6F-210E477E527D}" = NVIDIA System Monitor
"IsoBuster_is1" = IsoBuster 2.8
"L4D2CT AS" = Left 4 Dead 2 Custom Tools
"L4D2SP" = Left 4 Dead 2 Standalone Patch
"LimeWire" = LimeWire 5.5.14
"Little Fighter 2" = Little Fighter 2 1.9c
"LOCO" = LOCO EU
"Lunia" = Lunia
"Mabinogi" = Mabinogi
"MagicDisc 2.7.106" = MagicDisc 2.7.106
"Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware_is1" = Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware
"Melty Blood Act Cadenza English" = Melty Blood: Act Cadenza English v1.1
"Microsoft .NET Framework 1.1 (1033)" = Microsoft .NET Framework 1.1
"Microsoft .NET Framework 4 Client Profile" = Microsoft .NET Framework 4 Client Profile
"Mount&Blade" = Mount&Blade
"Mount&Blade Warband" = Mount&Blade Warband
"Mozilla Firefox (3.6.12)" = Mozilla Firefox (3.6.12)
"MP Navigator EX 3.1" = Canon MP Navigator EX 3.1
"Mp3 Merger_is1" = Mp3 Merger V1.0
"nCleaner" = nCleaner second 2.3.4.0
"NVIDIA Drivers" = NVIDIA Drivers
"NVIDIAStereo" = NVIDIA Stereoscopic 3D Driver
"Office14.Click2Run" = Microsoft Office Click-to-Run 2010 (Beta)
"Office14.SingleImage" = Microsoft Office Professional 2010
"OpenAL" = OpenAL
"PHPExpertEditor_is1" = PHP Expert Editor 4.3
"PopTag" = PopTag!
"RealPlayer 12.0" = RealPlayer
"Recover My iPod_is1" = Recover My iPod
"RivaTuner" = RivaTuner v2.24 MSI Master Overclocking Arena 2009 edition
"RPG Maker VX RTP_is1" = RPG Maker VX RTP
"RPG Maker VX_is1" = RPG Maker VX
"RTP 1.32 Add-On for RM2k" = RTP 1.32 Add-On for RM2k
"RTP for RM2K (Png, Wav, Midi, Fonts)" = RTP for RM2K (Png, Wav, Midi, Fonts)
"Savage2" = Savage 2 - A Tortured Soul
"SDKSetup_7.1.7600.0.30514" = Microsoft Windows SDK for Windows 7 (7.1)
"Speed Dial Utility" = Canon Speed Dial Utility
"SpeedFan" = SpeedFan (remove only)
"Steam App 22200" = Zeno Clash
"Steam App 22220" = Zeno Clash Demo
"Steam App 630" = Alien Swarm
"SystemRequirementsLab" = System Requirements Lab
"Tansee iPod Transfer_is1" = Tansee iPod Transfer v5.0
"Uninstall_is1" = Uninstall 1.0.0.1
"Unofficial Oblivion Patch_is1" = Unofficial Oblivion Patch v3.2.0
"Vindictus" = Vindictus
"VLC media player" = VLC media player 1.0.1
"WavePad" = WavePad Sound Editor
"Winamp" = Winamp
"WinLiveSuite_Wave3" = Windows Live Essentials
"WinRAR archiver" = WinRAR archiver
"WolfTeam International_is1" = WolfTeam International
"wxPython2.8-ansi-py25_is1" = wxPython 2.8.7.1 (ansi) for Python 2.5
"Yahoo! Companion" = Yahoo! Toolbar
"Yahoo! Messenger" = Yahoo! Messenger
"Yahoo! Search Defender" = Yahoo! Search Protection
"Yahoo! Software Update" = Yahoo! Software Update

========== HKEY_CURRENT_USER Uninstall List ==========

[HKEY_CURRENT_USER\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Uninstall]
"{CE65B110-8786-47EA-A4A0-05742F29C221}_is1" = Ruby 1.8.6-p398
"CopyTrans Suite" = CopyTrans Suite Remove Only
"CrimeCraft" = CrimeCraft
"UnityWebPlayer" = Unity Web Player
"Winamp Detect" = Winamp Detector Plug-in
"World of Warcraft Trial" = World of Warcraft Trial

========== Last 10 Event Log Errors ==========

[ Application Events ]
Error - 12/10/2010 12:09:06 AM | Computer Name = TechBox | Source = SideBySide | ID = 16842815
Description = Activation context generation failed for "c:\program files\spybot 
- search & destroy\DelZip179.dll".Error in manifest or policy file "c:\program files\spybot
- search & destroy\DelZip179.dll" on line 8. The value "*" of attribute "language"
in element "assemblyIdentity" is invalid.

Error - 12/10/2010 1:13:02 AM | Computer Name = TechBox | Source = Application Error | ID = 1000
Description = Faulting application name: svchost.exe, version: 6.1.7600.16385, time
stamp: 0x4a5bc100 Faulting module name: ntdll.dll, version: 6.1.7600.16559, time
stamp: 0x4ba9b21e Exception code: 0xc0000005 Fault offset: 0x0006af67 Faulting process
id: 0x3b0 Faulting application start time: 0x01cb9818c81e0beb Faulting application
path: C:\Windows\system32\svchost.exe Faulting module path: C:\Windows\SYSTEM32\ntdll.dll
Report
Id: 28dcb6c9-041c-11e0-86df-90e6bac8535b

Error - 12/10/2010 2:14:58 AM | Computer Name = TechBox | Source = CVHSVC | ID = 100
Description = Information only. Error: Cannot connect to SoftGrid Service Type: 95::SoftGridConfigurationFailure.

Error - 12/10/2010 2:25:49 AM | Computer Name = TechBox | Source = Application Error | ID = 1000
Description = Faulting application name: svchost.exe, version: 6.1.7600.16385, time
stamp: 0x4a5bc100 Faulting module name: ntdll.dll, version: 6.1.7600.16559, time
stamp: 0x4ba9b21e Exception code: 0xc0000005 Fault offset: 0x0006af67 Faulting process
id: 0x3c4 Faulting application start time: 0x01cb983189f59804 Faulting application
path: C:\Windows\system32\svchost.exe Faulting module path: C:\Windows\SYSTEM32\ntdll.dll
Report
Id: 53dd2167-0426-11e0-a5d1-90e6bac8535b

Error - 12/10/2010 10:15:50 AM | Computer Name = TechBox | Source = CVHSVC | ID = 100
Description = Information only. Error: Cannot connect to SoftGrid Service Type: 95::SoftGridConfigurationFailure.

Error - 12/10/2010 10:22:19 AM | Computer Name = TechBox | Source = CVHSVC | ID = 100
Description = Information only. Error: Cannot connect to SoftGrid Service Type: 95::SoftGridConfigurationFailure.

Error - 12/10/2010 10:28:01 AM | Computer Name = TechBox | Source = CVHSVC | ID = 100
Description = Information only. Error: Cannot connect to SoftGrid Service Type: 95::SoftGridConfigurationFailure.

Error - 12/10/2010 10:37:33 AM | Computer Name = TechBox | Source = CVHSVC | ID = 100
Description = Information only. Error: Cannot connect to SoftGrid Service Type: 95::SoftGridConfigurationFailure.

Error - 12/10/2010 7:43:21 PM | Computer Name = TechBox | Source = CVHSVC | ID = 100
Description = Information only. Error: Cannot connect to SoftGrid Service Type: 95::SoftGridConfigurationFailure.

Error - 12/10/2010 7:52:55 PM | Computer Name = TechBox | Source = CVHSVC | ID = 100
Description = Information only. Error: Cannot connect to SoftGrid Service Type: 95::SoftGridConfigurationFailure.

[ System Events ]
Error - 12/10/2010 10:23:41 AM | Computer Name = TechBox | Source = Service Control Manager | ID = 7026
Description = The following boot-start or system-start driver(s) failed to load:
jnncbpwq nnfwdk

Error - 12/10/2010 10:29:24 AM | Computer Name = TechBox | Source = Service Control Manager | ID = 7022
Description = The Client Virtualization Handler service hung on starting.

Error - 12/10/2010 10:29:24 AM | Computer Name = TechBox | Source = Service Control Manager | ID = 7026
Description = The following boot-start or system-start driver(s) failed to load:
jnncbpwq nnfwdk

Error - 12/10/2010 10:38:56 AM | Computer Name = TechBox | Source = Service Control Manager | ID = 7022
Description = The Client Virtualization Handler service hung on starting.

Error - 12/10/2010 10:38:56 AM | Computer Name = TechBox | Source = Service Control Manager | ID = 7026
Description = The following boot-start or system-start driver(s) failed to load:
jnncbpwq nnfwdk

Error - 12/10/2010 7:44:42 PM | Computer Name = TechBox | Source = Service Control Manager | ID = 7022
Description = The Client Virtualization Handler service hung on starting.

Error - 12/10/2010 7:44:43 PM | Computer Name = TechBox | Source = Service Control Manager | ID = 7026
Description = The following boot-start or system-start driver(s) failed to load:
jnncbpwq nnfwdk

Error - 12/10/2010 7:48:31 PM | Computer Name = TechBox | Source = Service Control Manager | ID = 7034
Description = The NVIDIA Display Driver Service service terminated unexpectedly.
It has done this 1 time(s).

Error - 12/10/2010 7:54:18 PM | Computer Name = TechBox | Source = Service Control Manager | ID = 7022
Description = The Client Virtualization Handler service hung on starting.

Error - 12/10/2010 7:54:18 PM | Computer Name = TechBox | Source = Service Control Manager | ID = 7026
Description = The following boot-start or system-start driver(s) failed to load:
jnncbpwq nnfwdk

< End of report >

EDIT: Well,a minor detail: Apparantly my windows security center is disabled. not too much of a problem as my anti virus is still running,but still slightly sinister.
EDIT 2: Hm,I spoke too soon. mozilla is still experiencing the redirect virus symptoms. can't use google on it. Strangely enough,Internet Explorer works fine.


----------



## kevinf80 (Mar 21, 2006)

Hiya ConfusedOne0

We need to upload a file to *Jotti*

1. Click *HERE* to get to Jotti's site.

2. At the top of the Jotti window, use the *Browse* button to locate the following file on your system:

*C:\Windows\System32\drivers\baau.sys*

3. Once you have located the file, click *SUBMIT* and the content of the file will be uploaded by the site and analysed.

4. Please provide me with the results of the analysis.

*Upload same file to Virustotal*
Please visit *Virustotal*

 Click the *Browse...* button
 Navigate to the file *C:\Windows\System32\drivers\baau.sys*
 Click the *Open* button
 Click the *Send* button
 If you get a message saying File has already been analyzed: click Reanalyze file now
 Copy and paste the results back here please.

Let me see the results from Jotti and VirusTotal in your reply...

Kevin


----------



## ConfusedOne0 (Dec 10, 2010)

Hmm,I have no such file in my system32/drivers called <baau.sys>

Should I have one?

Virus symptoms seems to be sporadic,it think it's pretty much disabled. except for that annoying windows security center disabled thing.

I plan on running spybot S&D scan and fixing spyware problems, should i not?


----------



## kevinf80 (Mar 21, 2006)

Hiya ConfusedOne0,

A reference to *baau.sys* shows up in your logs, I can`t find any information about it, hence the request to upload for analysis. Regarding a scan with Spybot S&D, yep run it if you want. Do the following steps first, then run it; post the log it produces in your reply..

*Step 1*

I need you to shut off Teatimer, it does interfere with our tools. Leave it off until we are sure your system is back to normal:

1) Open Spybot-S&D
2) Go to the Mode menu, and make sure "Advanced Mode" is selected
3) On the left hand side, choose Tools -> Resident
4) Uncheck "Resident TeaTimer" and OK any prompts
5) Restart your computer.

*Step 2*

Please download *SystemLook* from one of the links below and save it to your Desktop.
*Download Mirror #1
Download Mirror #2*

Double-click *SystemLook.exe* to run it.
Copy the content of the following codebox into the main textfield:


```
:filefind
baau.sys
```

Click the *Look* button to start the scan.
When finished, a notepad window will open with the results of the scan. Please post this log in your next reply.
*Note:* The log can also be found on your Desktop entitled *SystemLook.txt*

*Step 3*


 Re-open Malwarebytes and check for updates
 If an update is found, it will download and install the latest version.
 Once the program has loaded, select "Perform Quick Scan", then click Scan.
 The scan may take some time to finish,so please be patient.
 When the scan is complete, click OK, then Show Results to view the results.
 Make sure that everything is checked, and click Remove Selected.
 When disinfection is completed, a log will open in Notepad and you may be prompted to Restart. (See Extra Note)
 Please save the log to a location you will remember.
 The log is automatically saved by MBAM and can be viewed by clicking the Logs tab in MBAM.
 Copy and paste the entire report in your next reply.

Extra Note:

If MBAM encounters a file that is difficult to remove,you will be presented with 1 of 2 prompts,click OK to either and let MBAM proceed with the disinfection process. If asked to restart the computer, please do so immediately.

*Step 4*

Download Security Check by screen317 from *HERE* or *HERE*.
Save it to your Desktop.
Double click SecurityCheck.exe (Vista or Windows 7 users right click and select "Run as Administrator") and follow the onscreen instructions inside of the black box. Press any key when asked.
A Notepad document should open automatically called checkup.txt; please post the contents of that document.

What i`d like in your reply :-


 Log from System Look
 Log from Malwarebytes
 Log from Security Check
 Log from Spybot if you`ve ran it...

Kevin.


----------



## ConfusedOne0 (Dec 10, 2010)

SystemLook 04.09.10 by jpshortstuff
Log created at 22:13 on 11/12/2010 by Pyon
Administrator - Elevation successful

========== filefind ==========

Searching for "baau.sys"
No files found.

-= EOF =-

Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware 1.50
www.malwarebytes.org

Database version: 5286

Windows 6.1.7600
Internet Explorer 8.0.7600.16385

12/11/2010 10:15:39 PM
mbam-log-2010-12-11 (22-15-39).txt

Scan type: Quick scan
Objects scanned: 178612
Time elapsed: 7 minute(s), 2 second(s)

Memory Processes Infected: 0
Memory Modules Infected: 0
Registry Keys Infected: 0
Registry Values Infected: 0
Registry Data Items Infected: 0
Folders Infected: 0
Files Infected: 0

Memory Processes Infected:
(No malicious items detected)

Memory Modules Infected:
(No malicious items detected)

Registry Keys Infected:
(No malicious items detected)

Registry Values Infected:
(No malicious items detected)

Registry Data Items Infected:
(No malicious items detected)

Folders Infected:
(No malicious items detected)

Files Infected:
(No malicious items detected)

---------------------------

Results of screen317's Security Check version 0.99.6 
Windows 7 *(UAC is disabled!)* 
Internet Explorer 8 
*`````````````````````````````` 
Antivirus/Firewall Check:* 
*Windows Security Center service is not running! This report may not be accurate!* 
Windows Firewall Disabled! 
avast! Free Antivirus 
ZoneAlarm 
ZoneAlarm Toolbar 
WMI entry may not exist for antivirus; attempting automatic update. 
*``````````````````````````````` 
Anti-malware/Other Utilities Check:* 
Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware 
nCleaner second 2.3.4.0 
Auslogics Registry Cleaner 
Java(TM) 6 Update 18 
*Out of date Java installed!* 
Adobe Flash Player 10.1.102.64 
Adobe Reader 9.3 
Mozilla Firefox (3.6.13) 
*```````````````````````````````` 
Process Check: 
objlist.exe by Laurent* 
Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware mbam.exe 
Alwil Software Avast5 AvastSvc.exe 
Alwil Software Avast5 AvastUI.exe 
*````````````````````````````````
DNS Vulnerability Check:*
GREAT! (Not vulnerable to DNS cache poisoning)

*``````````End of Log````````````*

Nothing seems out of order except my windows security center service remains disabled and cannot be reactivated...I'll run spybot when i have the time but it takes quite a while ._.


----------



## kevinf80 (Mar 21, 2006)

Hiya ConfusedOne0,

Select the Windows Key and R key together, in the open box type *services.msc* The services window will open, scroll down to *Security Center* Check the "Status" should be "Started" and the "Startup Type" shold be "Automatic (delayed)"
If those settings are not as above, Right click on *Security Center* > Select > Properties > In the new window you can amend the "Startup Type" to "Automatic (delayed)" using the dropdown, select the correct settting > apply > OK.
You can manually start the service or re-boot and it should start as the startup type is now Auto. Let me know if that helps. Once we have this issue corrected we`ll cleanup etc...

Kevin


----------



## ConfusedOne0 (Dec 10, 2010)

Sorry about the late reply, with finals and the holidays coming up i haven't had the time to check my post . Your advice worked,now security center is up and running. about the redirect virus it seems to be MOSTLY gone,however sometimes i'll get redirected. whenever i restart the browser though it goes away.

Edit: Nevermind, it went back to disabled status as soon as i left the services.msc window... I haven't rebooted yet,maybe that would help


----------



## kevinf80 (Mar 21, 2006)

If you are still having re-direct issues and Security Center has gone again then something is still wrong. Make sure Spybots Teatimer is still off, also any CD emulators must be uninstalled as they too will interfere with our tools:

If you have any of the following on you system they should be uninstalled via the Control Panel:
Daemon Tools and Daemon Tools Lite
Alcohol 120% and 52%
AstroBurn
StarBurn
For a complete uninstall, and so our tools may run unhindered, please also follow the steps on DuplexSecure's page for uninstalling the SPTD driver which these emulators use.
http://www.duplexsecure.com/en/faq
Scroll down to:


```
Q: How can I remove SPTD driver on 32-bit OS?
```


```
A: Follow the instructions.
```


```
Q: How can I remove SPTD driver on 32-bit OS?
```


```
A: To remove SPTD, simply download SPTD setup file [url=http://www.duplexsecure.com/download/SPTDinst-v162-x86.exe][b][u] SPTDinst-v162-x86.exe[/u][/b] for Windows 2000/XP/2003/Vista (32-bit) [911,856 bytes] and execute it.
In dialog that appears press "Uninstall" button and then SPTD will remove itself from your Windows installation.
```
Next,

We will continue with ComboFix.exe. Please visit this webpage for download links, and instructions for running the tool:

*Combofix*

Don`t forget *Combofix* must be saved to your desktop. *<--Very important*

Before saving to your desktop re-name to Gotcha.exe as follows:










Ensure you have *disabledyour Firewall and all anti virus and anti malware programs* so they do not interfere with the running of ComboFix. *<---Very important*

Please include the *C:\ComboFix.txt* in your next reply for further review.

Examples of how to disable realtime protection available at the following link :-

*Disable realtime protection*

Note: Do not click combofix's window with your mouse while it's running. That action may cause it to stall.

*EXTRA NOTES*

 If Combofix detects any Rootkit/Bootkit activity on your system it will give a warning and prompt for a reboot, you must allow it to do so.
 If Combofix reboot's due to a rootkit, the screen may stay black for several minutes on reboot, this is normal
 If after running Combofix you receive any type of warning message about registry key's being listed for deletion when trying to open certain items, reboot the system and this will fix the issue (Those items will not be deleted)

Post the combofix log in your reply

Kevin


----------



## ConfusedOne0 (Dec 10, 2010)

Hmmm,last time i tried to run combofix i BSOD'd,I'll try it now after disabling my CD emulators. Will post once i manage to get it running.


----------



## kevinf80 (Mar 21, 2006)

Make sure all security is off also.....


----------



## ConfusedOne0 (Dec 10, 2010)

ComboFix 10-12-18.01 - Pyon 12/18/2010 13:09:55.1.4 - x86
Microsoft Windows 7 Ultimate 6.1.7600.0.1252.1.1033.18.2047.1329 [GMT -8:00]
Running from: c:\users\Pyon\Desktop\Gotcha.exe
AV: avast! Antivirus *Enabled/Updated* {C37D8F93-0602-E43C-40AA-47DAD597F308}
SP: avast! Antivirus *Enabled/Updated* {781C6E77-2038-EBB2-7A1A-7CA8AE10B9B5}
SP: Windows Defender *Disabled/Updated* {D68DDC3A-831F-4fae-9E44-DA132C1ACF46}
.

((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((( Other Deletions )))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))
.

C:\install.exe
c:\program files\Search Toolbar
c:\program files\Search Toolbar\icon.ico
c:\program files\Search Toolbar\SearchToolbar.dll
c:\program files\Search Toolbar\SearchToolbarUninstall.exe
c:\program files\Search Toolbar\SearchToolbarUpdater.exe
c:\users\Pyon\AppData\Local\TempDIR
c:\users\Pyon\AppData\Roaming\071AF67890F9ECD7DA242D395D9196F8
c:\users\Pyon\AppData\Roaming\071AF67890F9ECD7DA242D395D9196F8\enemies-names.txt
c:\users\Pyon\AppData\Roaming\071AF67890F9ECD7DA242D395D9196F8\local.ini
c:\users\Repair\AppData\Roaming\Adobe\AdobeUpdate .exe
c:\users\Repair\AppData\Roaming\Adobe\plugs
c:\windows\AppPatch\Custom\{deb7008b-681e-4a4a-8aae-cc833e8216ce}.sdb

.
((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((( Drivers/Services )))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))
.

-------\Legacy_RKHIT

((((((((((((((((((((((((( Files Created from 2010-11-18 to 2010-12-18 )))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))
.

2010-12-18 21:19 . 2010-12-18 21:19 -------- d-----w- c:\users\robert\AppData\Local\temp
2010-12-18 21:19 . 2010-12-18 21:19 -------- d-----w- c:\users\hannah\AppData\Local\temp
2010-12-18 21:19 . 2010-12-18 21:19 -------- d-----w- c:\users\Default\AppData\Local\temp
2010-12-18 21:04 . 2010-12-18 21:06 -------- d-----w- C:\32788R22FWJFW
2010-12-18 02:19 . 2010-12-18 02:19 -------- d-----w- c:\program files\MSECache
2010-12-11 00:39 . 2010-12-11 00:39 -------- d-----w- c:\users\Pyon\AppData\Roaming\CheckPoint
2010-12-11 00:37 . 2010-12-11 00:43 -------- d-----w- c:\windows\Internet Logs
2010-12-11 00:37 . 2010-12-11 00:37 -------- d-----w- c:\programdata\CheckPoint
2010-12-11 00:09 . 2010-12-11 00:14 -------- d-----w- c:\program files\Amnesia - The Dark Descent
2010-12-10 23:47 . 2010-12-10 23:47 575488 ----a-w- c:\users\Pyon\OTL.exe
2010-12-10 23:47 . 2010-12-10 23:47 446464 ----a-w- c:\users\Pyon\TFC.exe
2010-12-10 14:54 . 2010-09-07 16:12 38848 ----a-w- c:\windows\avastSS.scr
2010-12-10 14:52 . 2010-09-07 15:52 165584 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\drivers\aswSP.sys
2010-12-10 14:52 . 2010-09-07 15:47 17744 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\drivers\aswFsBlk.sys
2010-12-10 14:52 . 2010-09-07 15:47 23376 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\drivers\aswRdr.sys
2010-12-10 14:52 . 2010-09-07 15:52 46672 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\drivers\aswTdi.sys
2010-12-10 14:52 . 2010-09-07 15:47 50768 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\drivers\aswMonFlt.sys
2010-12-10 14:52 . 2010-09-07 16:11 167592 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\aswBoot.exe
2010-12-10 03:19 . 2010-12-10 03:19 -------- d-----w- c:\program files\Trend Micro
2010-12-10 02:18 . 2010-12-10 02:18 -------- d--h--w- c:\programdata\Common Files
2010-12-10 01:41 . 2010-12-10 01:45 -------- d-----w- c:\program files\Debugging Tools for Windows (x86)
2010-12-10 01:38 . 2010-12-10 01:45 -------- d-----w- C:\websymbols
2010-12-10 01:33 . 2010-12-10 01:33 -------- d-----w- c:\program files\Microsoft SDKs
2010-12-10 01:25 . 2010-12-10 01:25 48640 ---ha-w- c:\windows\system32\exe2alua.dll
2010-12-10 01:24 . 2010-12-10 03:04 -------- d-----w- c:\programdata\AVG10
2010-12-10 01:11 . 2010-12-10 02:11 -------- d-----w- c:\programdata\MFAData
2010-12-08 09:33 . 2010-12-09 14:54 -------- d-----w- c:\users\Repair
2010-12-08 08:39 . 2010-12-08 08:39 -------- d-----w- c:\windows\system32\config\systemprofile\AppData\Local\Mozilla
2010-12-08 04:18 . 2010-12-08 04:18 167424 --sha-r- c:\windows\system32\msacmu.dll
2010-12-03 14:02 . 2010-12-03 14:02 -------- d-----w- c:\program files\TRABULANCE
2010-11-29 23:54 . 2010-12-09 06:03 -------- d-----w- C:\xp3tools-20060708
2010-11-28 15:20 . 2009-03-09 23:27 4178264 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\D3DX9_41.dll
2010-11-28 15:20 . 2009-03-16 22:18 517448 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\XAudio2_4.dll
2010-11-28 15:20 . 2008-07-12 16:18 3851784 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\D3DX9_39.dll
2010-11-28 15:20 . 2010-11-28 15:20 -------- d-----w- c:\program files\Microsoft Corporation
2010-11-28 15:12 . 2010-12-09 06:03 -------- d-----w- c:\users\Pyon\AppData\Roaming\Bioshock2
2010-11-27 22:14 . 2010-11-27 22:14 -------- d-sh--w- c:\programdata\SecuROM
2010-11-27 22:13 . 2009-09-05 01:29 453456 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\d3dx10_42.dll
2010-11-27 22:13 . 2010-11-27 22:28 -------- d-----w- c:\program files\Microsoft Games for Windows - LIVE
2010-11-27 22:13 . 2010-11-27 22:13 -------- d-----w- c:\windows\system32\xlive
2010-11-27 21:59 . 2010-11-27 21:59 -------- d-----w- c:\program files\2K Games
2010-11-27 00:56 . 2007-07-20 02:14 444776 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\d3dx10_35.dll
2010-11-27 00:56 . 2007-07-20 02:14 1358192 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\D3DCompiler_35.dll
2010-11-27 00:56 . 2007-07-20 02:14 3727720 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\d3dx9_35.dll
2010-11-27 00:48 . 2010-11-27 05:38 -------- d-----w- c:\program files\GamersFirst
2010-11-24 00:20 . 2010-10-19 08:10 7680 ----a-w- c:\program files\Internet Explorer\iecompat.dll
2010-11-22 07:16 . 2010-11-22 07:16 12920 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\apl001.sys
2010-11-22 07:16 . 2010-11-22 07:16 10872 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\apf001.sys
2010-11-22 07:08 . 2010-11-22 07:08 -------- d-----w- c:\program files\SoftnyxGame
2010-11-22 06:16 . 2010-12-09 06:03 -------- d-----w- c:\programdata\Spybot - Search & Destroy
2010-11-22 06:16 . 2010-11-24 04:37 -------- d-----w- c:\program files\Spybot - Search & Destroy
2010-11-22 06:09 . 2010-11-22 06:09 -------- d-----w- c:\users\Pyon\AppData\Roaming\Malwarebytes
2010-11-22 06:09 . 2010-11-30 01:42 38224 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\drivers\mbamswissarmy.sys
2010-11-22 06:09 . 2010-12-10 14:27 -------- d-----w- c:\program files\Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware
2010-11-22 06:09 . 2010-11-30 01:42 20952 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\drivers\mbam.sys
2010-11-22 06:09 . 2010-11-22 06:09 -------- d-----w- c:\programdata\Malwarebytes

.
(((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((( Find3M Report ))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))
.
2010-11-14 22:37 . 2010-11-14 22:37 2263 ----a-w- c:\programdata\xmlB392.tmp
2010-11-14 22:37 . 2010-11-14 22:37 13489 ----a-w- c:\programdata\xmlB19D.tmp
2010-11-14 22:37 . 2010-11-14 22:37 5222 ----a-w- c:\programdata\xmlAD68.tmp
2010-10-16 20:42 . 2010-10-16 20:42 600680 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\nvvsvc.exe
2010-10-16 20:42 . 2010-10-16 20:42 110696 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\nvmctray.dll
2010-10-16 20:42 . 2010-10-16 20:42 3420776 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\nvcpl.dll
2010-10-16 20:42 . 2010-10-16 20:42 2079336 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\nvsvc.dll
2010-10-16 18:55 . 2010-12-08 08:06 10920 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\drivers\nvBridge.kmd
2010-10-14 09:36 . 2010-10-14 09:36 15451288 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\xlive.dll
2010-10-14 09:36 . 2010-10-14 09:36 13642904 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\xlivefnt.dll
2010-10-06 15:27 . 2010-10-06 15:05 88 --sh--r- c:\programdata\6022A53CAE.sys
2010-10-06 15:27 . 2010-10-06 15:05 848 --sha-w- c:\programdata\KGyGaAvL.sys
2010-10-05 07:51 . 2010-10-05 07:51 163335 ----a-w- c:\windows\Ahriman's Prophecy Uninstaller.exe
2010-09-29 03:14 . 2010-09-29 03:14 444952 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\wrap_oal.dll
2010-09-29 03:14 . 2010-09-29 03:14 109080 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\OpenAL32.dll
.

((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((( Reg Loading Points ))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))
.
.
*Note* empty entries & legit default entries are not shown 
REGEDIT4

[HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\URLSearchHooks]
"{91da5e8a-3318-4f8c-b67e-5964de3ab546}"= "c:\program files\ZoneAlarm_Security\tbZone.dll" [2010-12-01 2735200]

[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\clsid\{91da5e8a-3318-4f8c-b67e-5964de3ab546}]

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\~\Browser Helper Objects\{872b5b88-9db5-4310-bdd0-ac189557e5f5}]
2010-04-27 17:08 2393184 ----a-w- c:\program files\DVDVideoSoftTB\tbDVDV.dll

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\~\Browser Helper Objects\{91da5e8a-3318-4f8c-b67e-5964de3ab546}]
2010-12-01 19:27 2735200 ----a-w- c:\program files\ZoneAlarm_Security\tbZone.dll

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Toolbar]
"{872b5b88-9db5-4310-bdd0-ac189557e5f5}"= "c:\program files\DVDVideoSoftTB\tbDVDV.dll" [2010-04-27 2393184]
"{91da5e8a-3318-4f8c-b67e-5964de3ab546}"= "c:\program files\ZoneAlarm_Security\tbZone.dll" [2010-12-01 2735200]

[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\clsid\{872b5b88-9db5-4310-bdd0-ac189557e5f5}]

[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\clsid\{91da5e8a-3318-4f8c-b67e-5964de3ab546}]

[HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Toolbar\Webbrowser]
"{872B5B88-9DB5-4310-BDD0-AC189557E5F5}"= "c:\program files\DVDVideoSoftTB\tbDVDV.dll" [2010-04-27 2393184]
"{91DA5E8A-3318-4F8C-B67E-5964DE3AB546}"= "c:\program files\ZoneAlarm_Security\tbZone.dll" [2010-12-01 2735200]

[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\clsid\{872b5b88-9db5-4310-bdd0-ac189557e5f5}]

[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\clsid\{91da5e8a-3318-4f8c-b67e-5964de3ab546}]

[HKEY_CURRENT_USER\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run]
"msnmsgr"="c:\program files\Windows Live\Messenger\msnmsgr.exe" [2010-04-17 3872080]
"Pando Media Booster"="c:\program files\Pando Networks\Media Booster\PMB.exe" [2010-09-16 2969496]
"NVIDIA System Monitor"="c:\program files\NVIDIA Corporation\NVIDIA System Monitor\NVMonitor.exe" [2010-04-05 1018472]
"Steam"="c:\program files\Steam\Steam.exe" [2010-11-18 1242448]

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run]
"YSearchProtection"="c:\program files\Yahoo!\Search Protection\SearchProtection.exe" [2009-02-23 111856]
"SunJavaUpdateSched"="c:\program files\Common Files\Java\Java Update\jusched.exe" [2010-02-18 248040]
"Adobe Reader Speed Launcher"="c:\program files\Adobe\Reader 9.0\Reader\Reader_sl.exe" [2009-12-22 35760]
"Adobe ARM"="c:\program files\Common Files\Adobe\ARM\1.0\AdobeARM.exe" [2010-09-21 932288]
"WinampAgent"="c:\program files\Winamp\winampa.exe" [2010-01-13 37888]
"TkBellExe"="c:\program files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe" [2010-05-08 202256]
"BCSSync"="c:\program files\Microsoft Office\Office14\BCSSync.exe" [2009-09-27 83312]
"iTunesHelper"="c:\program files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe" [2010-09-24 421160]
"CanonMyPrinter"="c:\program files\Canon\MyPrinter\BJMyPrt.exe" [2009-11-02 2508104]
"CanonSolutionMenu"="c:\program files\Canon\SolutionMenu\CNSLMAIN.exe" [2009-09-04 767312]
"IJNetworkScanUtility"="c:\program files\Canon\Canon IJ Network Scan Utility\CNMNSUT.exe" [2009-09-29 140640]
"DivXUpdate"="c:\program files\DivX\DivX Update\DivXUpdate.exe" [2010-09-16 1164584]
"QuickTime Task"="c:\program files\QuickTime\QTTask.exe" [2010-09-08 421888]
"avast5"="c:\program files\Alwil Software\Avast5\avastUI.exe" [2010-09-07 2838912]
"ISW"="c:\program files\CheckPoint\ZAForceField\ForceField.exe" [2010-11-05 738808]

c:\users\hannah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Programs\Startup\
OneNote 2010 Screen Clipper and Launcher.lnk - c:\program files\Microsoft Office\Office14\ONENOTEM.EXE [2009-11-3 225680]

c:\users\Pyon\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Programs\Startup\
LimeWire On Startup.lnk - c:\program files\LimeWire\LimeWire.exe [2010-8-19 503808]
MagicDisc.lnk - c:\program files\MagicDisc\MagicDisc.exe [2010-7-1 576000]
OneNote 2010 Screen Clipper and Launcher.lnk - c:\program files\Microsoft Office\Office14\ONENOTEM.EXE [2009-11-3 225680]
OpenOffice.org 3.2.lnk - c:\program files\OpenOffice.org 3\program\quickstart.exe [2009-12-15 384000]

c:\programdata\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Programs\Startup\
OfficeSAS.lnk - c:\program files\Microsoft Office\Office14\OfficeSAS\officeSASscheduler.exe [2009-9-26 202648]

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\windows\currentversion\policies\system]
"ConsentPromptBehaviorAdmin"= 0 (0x0)
"ConsentPromptBehaviorUser"= 3 (0x3)
"EnableLUA"= 0 (0x0)
"EnableUIADesktopToggle"= 0 (0x0)
"PromptOnSecureDesktop"= 0 (0x0)
"DelayedDesktopSwitchTimeout"= 5 (0x5)

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\windows nt\currentversion\drivers32]
"aux5"=wdmaud.drv

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\system\currentcontrolset\control\lsa]
Security Packages REG_MULTI_SZ kerberos msv1_0 schannel wdigest tspkg pku2u livessp

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\shared tools\msconfig\startupreg\Pando Media Booster]
2010-09-16 00:58 2969496 ----a-w- c:\program files\Pando Networks\Media Booster\PMB.exe

2;2 cvhsvc;Client Virtualization Handler;c:\program files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Virtualization Handler\CVHSVC.EXE [x]
R0 jnncbpwq;jnncbpwq;c:\windows\System32\drivers\baau.sys [x]
R1 nnfwdk;Nielsen WFP Driver;c:\program files\NetRatingsNetSight\NetSight\meter1\nnfwdk.sys [x]
R2 clr_optimization_v4.0.30319_32;Microsoft .NET Framework NGEN v4.0.30319_X86;c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v4.0.30319\mscorsvw.exe [2010-03-18 130384]
R3 apf001;apf001;c:\program files\SoftnyxGame\WolfTeamIS\apf001.sys [2010-09-29 10872]
R3 cpuz130;cpuz130;c:\users\Pyon\AppData\Local\Temp\cpuz130\cpuz_x32.sys [x]
R3 GarenaPEngine;GarenaPEngine;c:\users\Pyon\AppData\Local\Temp\FWN1F64.tmp [x]
R3 npggsvc;nProtect GameGuard Service;c:\windows\system32\GameMon.des [2010-01-06 3482384]
R3 osppsvc;Office Software Protection Platform;c:\program files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\OfficeSoftwareProtectionPlatform\OSPPSVC.EXE [2009-09-26 4639136]
R3 RTL8187;NETGEAR WG111v2 54Mbps Wireless USB 2.0 Adapter Vista Driver;c:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\wg111v2.sys [2007-12-26 288768]
R3 SandraAgentSrv;SiSoftware Deployment Agent Service;c:\program files\SiSoftware\SiSoftware Sandra Lite 2010\RpcAgentSrv.exe [2009-08-25 93336]
R3 WatAdminSvc;Windows Activation Technologies Service;c:\windows\system32\Wat\WatAdminSvc.exe [2010-04-05 1343400]
R3 XDva343;XDva343;c:\windows\system32\XDva343.sys [x]
R3 XDva346;XDva346;c:\windows\system32\XDva346.sys [x]
R3 XDva349;XDva349;c:\windows\system32\XDva349.sys [x]
R3 XDva351;XDva351;c:\windows\system32\XDva351.sys [x]
R3 XDva352;XDva352;c:\windows\system32\XDva352.sys [x]
R3 XDva358;XDva358;c:\windows\system32\XDva358.sys [x]
R3 XDva362;XDva362;c:\windows\system32\XDva362.sys [x]
R3 XDva370;XDva370;c:\windows\system32\XDva370.sys [x]
S0 sptd;sptd;c:\windows\System32\Drivers\sptd.sys [2010-02-06 691696]
S1 aswSP;aswSP; [x]
S2 aswFsBlk;aswFsBlk; [x]
S2 aswMonFlt;aswMonFlt;c:\windows\system32\drivers\aswMonFlt.sys [2010-09-07 50768]
S2 ISWKL;ZoneAlarm Toolbar ISWKL;c:\program files\CheckPoint\ZAForceField\ISWKL.sys [2010-11-05 26872]
S2 IswSvc;ZoneAlarm Toolbar IswSvc;c:\program files\CheckPoint\ZAForceField\IswSvc.exe [2010-11-05 488952]
S2 sftlist;Application Virtualization Client;c:\program files\Microsoft Application Virtualization Client\sftlist.exe [2009-09-23 447832]
S2 Stereo Service;NVIDIA Stereoscopic 3D Driver Service;c:\program files\NVIDIA Corporation\3D Vision\nvSCPAPISvr.exe [2010-10-16 369256]
S3 nvoclock;NVIDIA Enthusiasts Platform KDM;c:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\nvoclock.sys [2009-09-15 38248]
S3 RTL8167;Realtek 8167 NT Driver;c:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\Rt86win7.sys [2009-07-13 139776]
S3 sftfs;sftfs;c:\program files\Microsoft Application Virtualization Client\drivers\sftfslh.sys [2009-09-23 543064]
S3 sftplay;sftplay;c:\program files\Microsoft Application Virtualization Client\drivers\sftplaylh.sys [2009-09-23 190312]
S3 Sftredir;Sftredir;c:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\Sftredirlh.sys [2009-09-23 21848]
S3 sftvol;sftvol;c:\program files\Microsoft Application Virtualization Client\drivers\sftvollh.sys [2009-09-23 14680]
S3 sftvsa;Application Virtualization Service Agent;c:\program files\Microsoft Application Virtualization Client\sftvsa.exe [2009-09-23 203608]

.
Contents of the 'Scheduled Tasks' folder
.
.
------- Supplementary Scan -------
.
uStart Page = hxxp://www.bing.com/?pc=Z006&form=ZGAPHP
mStart Page = hxxp://www.yahoo.com
uInternet Settings,ProxyOverride = <local>
uInternet Settings,ProxyServer = http=127.0.0.1:23012
IE: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - c:\progra~1\MICROS~3\Office14\EXCEL.EXE/3000
IE: Free YouTube to Mp3 Converter - c:\users\Pyon\AppData\Roaming\DVDVideoSoftIEHelpers\youtubetomp3.htm
IE: Se&nd to OneNote - c:\progra~1\MICROS~3\Office14\ONBttnIE.dll/105
TCP: {4E724194-68E1-4293-89E0-1BC409E6AA2F} = 10.0.201.1
Filter: text/xml - {807573E5-5146-11D5-A672-00B0D022E945} - c:\program files\Common Files\microsoft shared\OFFICE14\MSOXMLMF.DLL
FF - ProfilePath - c:\users\Pyon\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\nwsaa36o.default\
FF - prefs.js: browser.search.defaulturl - hxxp://search.conduit.com/ResultsExt.aspx?ctid=CT2269050&SearchSource=3&q={searchTerms}
FF - prefs.js: browser.startup.homepage - hxxp://en-US.start3.mozilla.com/firefox?client=firefox-a&rls=org.mozilla:en-USfficial
FF - prefs.js: keyword.URL - hxxp://www.bing.com/search?pc=Z006&form=ZGAADF&q=
FF - prefs.js: network.proxy.type - 4
FF - Ext: Default: {972ce4c6-7e08-4474-a285-3208198ce6fd} - c:\program files\Mozilla Firefox\extensions\{972ce4c6-7e08-4474-a285-3208198ce6fd}
FF - Ext: Java Console: {CAFEEFAC-0016-0000-0018-ABCDEFFEDCBA} - c:\program files\Mozilla Firefox\extensions\{CAFEEFAC-0016-0000-0018-ABCDEFFEDCBA}
FF - Ext: SeekService: {86009AEF-9162-4EBC-B698-FF71D7B6B049} - c:\program files\Mozilla Firefox\extensions\{86009AEF-9162-4EBC-B698-FF71D7B6B049}
FF - Ext: Autofill Forms: [email protected] - %profile%\extensions\[email protected]
FF - Ext: Greasemonkey: {e4a8a97b-f2ed-450b-b12d-ee082ba24781} - %profile%\extensions\{e4a8a97b-f2ed-450b-b12d-ee082ba24781}
FF - Ext: Mabinogi Avatar Renderer: {077a24e9-0db5-435f-9010-5261c53e5925} - %profile%\extensions\{077a24e9-0db5-435f-9010-5261c53e5925}
FF - Ext: UDToolbar: {7BC5A936-2E6F-4d8a-BAB5-77C555E0AD71} - %profile%\extensions\{7BC5A936-2E6F-4d8a-BAB5-77C555E0AD71}
FF - Ext: ZoneAlarm Security Toolbar: {91da5e8a-3318-4f8c-b67e-5964de3ab546} - %profile%\extensions\{91da5e8a-3318-4f8c-b67e-5964de3ab546}
FF - Ext: XULRunner: {9296CD3F-B8F6-44F4-8045-AAA8243D1888} - c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\{9296CD3F-B8F6-44F4-8045-AAA8243D1888}
FF - Ext: ZoneAlarm Security Engine: {FFB96CC1-7EB3-449D-B827-DB661701C6BB} - c:\program files\CheckPoint\ZAForceField\TrustChecker
.
- - - - ORPHANS REMOVED - - - -

AddRemove-Fate-stay night English - c:\program files\Fate-stay night English\uninstall.exe

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\system\ControlSet001\services\GarenaPEngine]
"ImagePath"="\??\c:\users\Pyon\AppData\Local\Temp\FWN1F64.tmp"

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\system\ControlSet001\services\npggsvc]
"ImagePath"="c:\windows\system32\GameMon.des -service"
.
--------------------- LOCKED REGISTRY KEYS ---------------------

[HKEY_USERS\S-1-5-21-1091458698-4168382227-4037560278-1000\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Shell Extensions\Approved\{00F2112E-C074-51D8-6651-E714F805F7DF}*]
"oadlhdbilafaadecepdnhapffkgfeh"=hex:69,61,70,6f,69,66,6d,68,6c,6f,62,70,6a,6f,
6d,63,6e,61,00,00
"nafonoghjbbibcghlmbpoehggkom"=hex:6b,61,6b,6f,63,67,68,6c,68,6b,6a,6b,62,61,
6c,61,69,6b,61,64,6f,63,00,00
"oapmpopofdoebklpdfijgogbncoifo"=hex:64,61,6b,6f,70,66,6b,64,00,fc

[HKEY_USERS\S-1-5-21-1091458698-4168382227-4037560278-1000\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Shell Extensions\Approved\{F814D832-2121-DA18-C8C8-15DA92A1F156}*]
"iagjojbbpeggglohdb"=hex:6a,61,61,66,65,69,65,6e,69,63,62,63,6b,6d,61,61,6d,68,
6b,65,00,00
"hampakeeobbfogpc"=hex:6a,61,61,66,65,69,65,6e,69,63,62,63,6b,6d,61,61,6d,68,
6b,65,00,00
"gadapfiammdgpj"=hex:61,63,61,66,62,68,63,6d,6a,67,6a,67,68,6f,6d,6e,66,67,68,
66,69,6e,69,63,65,6b,62,63,6f,6d,65,69,64,70,66,63,6b,6c,6e,66,6c,63,6c,70,\

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\system\ControlSet001\Control\PCW\Security]
@Denied: (Full) (Everyone)
.
--------------------- DLLs Loaded Under Running Processes ---------------------

- - - - - - - > 'lsass.exe'(532)
c:\program files\CheckPoint\ZAForceField\Plugins\ISWSHEX.dll

- - - - - - - > 'Explorer.exe'(5720)
c:\program files\CheckPoint\ZAForceField\Plugins\ISWSHEX.dll
.
------------------------ Other Running Processes ------------------------
.
c:\windows\system32\nvvsvc.exe
c:\program files\NVIDIA Corporation\Display\NvXDSync.exe
c:\windows\system32\nvvsvc.exe
c:\program files\Alwil Software\Avast5\AvastSvc.exe
c:\windows\system32\rundll32.exe
c:\program files\Common Files\Apple\Mobile Device Support\AppleMobileDeviceService.exe
c:\program files\Bonjour\mDNSResponder.exe
c:\program files\NVIDIA Corporation\nTune\nTuneService.exe
c:\program files\NVIDIA Corporation\System Update\UpdateCenterService.exe
c:\program files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Windows Live\WLIDSVC.EXE
c:\program files\Yahoo!\SoftwareUpdate\YahooAUService.exe
c:\program files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Windows Live\WLIDSvcM.exe
c:\windows\system32\taskhost.exe
c:\windows\system32\conhost.exe
c:\program files\OpenOffice.org 3\program\soffice.exe
c:\program files\OpenOffice.org 3\program\soffice.bin
c:\program files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
c:\program files\Windows Media Player\wmpnetwk.exe
.
**************************************************************************
.
Completion time: 2010-12-18 15:13:18 - machine was rebooted
ComboFix-quarantined-files.txt 2010-12-18 23:13

Pre-Run: 66,262,429,696 bytes free
Post-Run: 65,280,851,968 bytes free

- - End Of File - - ECBD34B765AE77B4F44AB0B7C4AE004E


----------



## kevinf80 (Mar 21, 2006)

Hiya ConfusedOne0,

Proceed as follows please :-

*Step 1*

1. Close any open browsers.

2. Close/disable all anti virus and anti malware programs so they do not interfere with the running of ComboFix.

3. Open *notepad* and copy/paste the text in the Codebox below into it:


```
KillAll::

File::
c:\windows\system32\XDva343.sys
c:\windows\system32\XDva346.sys
c:\windows\system32\XDva349.sys
c:\windows\system32\XDva351.sys
c:\windows\system32\XDva352.sys
c:\windows\system32\XDva358.sys
c:\windows\system32\XDva362.sys
c:\windows\system32\XDva370.sys
c:\windows\System32\drivers\baau.sys
c:\programdata\xmlB392.tmp
c:\programdata\xmlB19D.tmp
c:\programdata\xmlAD68.tmp
c:\windows\System32\Drivers\sptd.sys
Folder::
c:\program files\LimeWire
c:\programdata\AVG10
Driver::
XDva343
XDva346
XDva349
XDva351
XDva352
XDva358
XDva362
XDva370
sptd
RegNull::
[HKEY_USERS\S-1-5-21-1091458698-4168382227-4037560278-1000\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Shell Extensions\Approved\{00F2112E-C074-51D8-6651-E714F805F7DF}*]
"oadlhdbilafaadecepdnhapffkgfeh"=hex:69,61,70,6f,69,66,6d,68,6c,6f,62,70,6a ,6f,
6d,63,6e,61,00,00
"nafonoghjbbibcghlmbpoehggkom"=hex:6b,61,6b,6f,63,67,68,6c,68,6b,6a,6b,62,6 1,
6c,61,69,6b,61,64,6f,63,00,00
"oapmpopofdoebklpdfijgogbncoifo"=hex:64,61,6b,6f,70,66,6b,64,00,fc
[HKEY_USERS\S-1-5-21-1091458698-4168382227-4037560278-1000\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Shell Extensions\Approved\{F814D832-2121-DA18-C8C8-15DA92A1F156}*]
"iagjojbbpeggglohdb"=hex:6a,61,61,66,65,69,65,6e,69,63,62,63,6b,6d,61,61,6d ,68,
6b,65,00,00
"hampakeeobbfogpc"=hex:6a,61,61,66,65,69,65,6e,69,63,62,63,6b,6d,61,61,6d,6 8,
6b,65,00,00
"gadapfiammdgpj"=hex:61,63,61,66,62,68,63,6d,6a,67,6a,67,68,6f,6d,6e,66,67, 68,
66,69,6e,69,63,65,6b,62,63,6f,6d,65,69,64,70,66,63,6b,6c,6e,66,6c,63,6c,70, \
RegLock::
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\system\ControlSet001\Control\PCW\Security]
@Denied: (Full) (Everyone)
DirLook::
c:\users\Repair
DDS::
uInternet Settings,ProxyOverride = <local>
uInternet Settings,ProxyServer = http=127.0.0.1:23012
```
Save this as *CFScript.txt*, in the same location as ComboFix.exe



















Refering to the picture above, drag CFScript into ComboFix.exe

When finished, it shall produce a log for you at *C:\ComboFix.txt* which I will require in your next reply.

*Step 2*

*Run ESET Online Scan*

Hold down Control and click on the following link to open ESET OnlineScan in a new window.
*ESET OnlineScan*
Click the







button.
For alternate browsers only: (Microsoft Internet Explorer users can skip these steps)

Click on







to download the ESET Smart Installer. *Save* it to your desktop.
Double click on the







icon on your desktop.

Check








Click the







button.
Accept any security warnings from your browser.
Check








Leave the tick out of *remove found threats*
Push the *Start* button.
ESET will then download updates for itself, install itself, and begin scanning your computer. Please be patient as this can take some time.
When the scan completes, push








Push







, and save the file to your desktop using a unique name, such as ESETScan. Include the contents of this report in your next reply.
Push the







button.
Push








You can refer to *this animation* by *neomage* if needed.
Frequently asked questions available *Here* *Please read them before running the scan.*

Also be aware this scan can take several hours to complete depending on the size of your 
system.

Post the logs from Combofix and ESET in your reply...

Kevin


----------



## ConfusedOne0 (Dec 10, 2010)

Ergh,happy holidays and new year! was busy,hope you don't mind, i'll get to working on the steps outlined.

So far my symptoms are:
No more google redirect,however my web browsers are sometimes forced to use proxy servers. I get a not connected to internet error so i just go to int. options and reset it...


----------



## ConfusedOne0 (Dec 10, 2010)

All right,I have run combofix using the code txt file you provided,I disabled my Avast shields permanantly until combofix was finished running. However it still complained that it was enabled. Other then that,it seems to have run successfully. Heres the log:

ComboFix 11-01-01.01 - Pyon 01/01/2011 22:28:55.2.4 - x86
Microsoft Windows 7 Ultimate 6.1.7600.0.1252.1.1033.18.2047.1353 [GMT -8:00]
Running from: c:\users\Pyon\Desktop\Gotcha.exe
Command switches used :: c:\users\Pyon\Desktop\CFScript.txt
AV: avast! Antivirus *Enabled/Updated* {C37D8F93-0602-E43C-40AA-47DAD597F308}
SP: avast! Antivirus *Enabled/Updated* {781C6E77-2038-EBB2-7A1A-7CA8AE10B9B5}
SP: Windows Defender *Disabled/Updated* {D68DDC3A-831F-4fae-9E44-DA132C1ACF46}
* Created a new restore point

FILE ::
"c:\programdata\xmlAD68.tmp"
"c:\programdata\xmlB19D.tmp"
"c:\programdata\xmlB392.tmp"
"c:\windows\System32\drivers\baau.sys"
"c:\windows\System32\Drivers\sptd.sys"
"c:\windows\system32\XDva343.sys"
"c:\windows\system32\XDva346.sys"
"c:\windows\system32\XDva349.sys"
"c:\windows\system32\XDva351.sys"
"c:\windows\system32\XDva352.sys"
"c:\windows\system32\XDva358.sys"
"c:\windows\system32\XDva362.sys"
"c:\windows\system32\XDva370.sys"
.

((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((( Other Deletions )))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))
.

c:\program files\LimeWire
c:\program files\LimeWire\.NetworkShare\LimeWireWin5.5.14.exe
c:\program files\LimeWire\Buy LimeWire PRO.url
c:\program files\LimeWire\COPYING
c:\program files\LimeWire\data.ser
c:\program files\LimeWire\inspection.props
c:\program files\LimeWire\install.log
c:\program files\LimeWire\language.prop
c:\program files\LimeWire\lib\autoupdate-windows.exe
c:\program files\LimeWire\lib\avg\ATL80.dll
c:\program files\LimeWire\lib\avg\avgcorex.dll
c:\program files\LimeWire\lib\avg\avgsdk.dll
c:\program files\LimeWire\lib\avg\avgsdkcom.dll
c:\program files\LimeWire\lib\avg\avgsdkupd.dll
c:\program files\LimeWire\lib\avg\Microsoft.VC80.ATL.manifest
c:\program files\LimeWire\lib\avg\Microsoft.VC80.CRT.manifest
c:\program files\LimeWire\lib\avg\msvcr80.dll
c:\program files\LimeWire\lib\jacob-1.15-M1-lw-x86.dll
c:\program files\LimeWire\lib\jdic.dll
c:\program files\LimeWire\lib\jdshow.dll
c:\program files\LimeWire\lib\JMediaFoundation.dll
c:\program files\LimeWire\lib\LimeWire.ico
c:\program files\LimeWire\lib\LimeWire.jar
c:\program files\LimeWire\lib\log4j.properties
c:\program files\LimeWire\lib\Microsoft.VC90.CRT.manifest
c:\program files\LimeWire\lib\msvcm90.dll
c:\program files\LimeWire\lib\msvcp90.dll
c:\program files\LimeWire\lib\msvcr90.dll
c:\program files\LimeWire\lib\SystemUtilities.dll
c:\program files\LimeWire\lib\SystemUtilitiesA.dll
c:\program files\LimeWire\lib\torrent-wrapper.dll
c:\program files\LimeWire\LimeWire On Startup.lnk
c:\program files\LimeWire\LimeWire.exe
c:\program files\LimeWire\LimeWire.ico
c:\program files\LimeWire\pmf.ico
c:\program files\LimeWire\root\magnet10\badge.img
c:\program files\LimeWire\root\magnet10\canHandle.img
c:\program files\LimeWire\root\magnet10\limewire.gif
c:\program files\LimeWire\root\magnet10\options.js
c:\program files\LimeWire\root\magnet10\silentdetect.js
c:\program files\LimeWire\SOURCE
c:\program files\LimeWire\spacer.gif
c:\program files\LimeWire\toolbarResult
c:\program files\LimeWire\uninstall.exe
c:\program files\LimeWire\unpack.log
c:\programdata\AVG10
c:\programdata\AVG10\Cfg\changecfgreg.cfg
c:\programdata\AVG10\Cfg\csl.cfg
c:\programdata\AVG10\Cfg\erd.cfg
c:\programdata\AVG10\Cfg\idp.cfg
c:\programdata\AVG10\Cfg\idpallow.cfg
c:\programdata\AVG10\Cfg\krnl.cfg
c:\programdata\AVG10\Cfg\mail.cfg
c:\programdata\AVG10\Cfg\mailsrv.cfg
c:\programdata\AVG10\Cfg\mailsrvvsapi.cfg
c:\programdata\AVG10\Cfg\malrep.cfg
c:\programdata\AVG10\Cfg\sched.cfg
c:\programdata\AVG10\Cfg\setup.cfg
c:\programdata\AVG10\Cfg\spsrv.cfg
c:\programdata\AVG10\Cfg\update.cfg
c:\programdata\AVG10\Cfg\updatecomps.cfg
c:\programdata\AVG10\Cfg\user.cfg
c:\programdata\AVG10\cfgall\falsealarm.cfg
c:\programdata\AVG10\cfgall\updateall.cfg
c:\programdata\AVG10\Chjw\3646d92b46d8ec9d\avgcchff.dat
c:\programdata\AVG10\Chjw\3646d92b46d8ec9d\avgcchmf.dat
c:\programdata\AVG10\Chjw\801ada8a1ada7c9a\avgcchff.dat
c:\programdata\AVG10\Chjw\801ada8a1ada7c9a\avgcchmf.dat
c:\programdata\AVG10\IDS\malwareprofile\backup.dat
c:\programdata\AVG10\IDS\profile\globalLoadable.bak
c:\programdata\AVG10\log\avgcfg.log
c:\programdata\AVG10\log\avgcfg.log.lock
c:\programdata\AVG10\log\avgchjw.log
c:\programdata\AVG10\log\avgchjw.log.lock
c:\programdata\AVG10\log\avgchjwsrv.log
c:\programdata\AVG10\log\avgchjwsrv.log.lock
c:\programdata\AVG10\log\avgcore.log
c:\programdata\AVG10\log\avgcore.log.lock
c:\programdata\AVG10\log\avgcsl.log
c:\programdata\AVG10\log\avgcsl.log.lock
c:\programdata\AVG10\log\avgemc.log
c:\programdata\AVG10\log\avgemc.log.lock
c:\programdata\AVG10\log\avgexc.log
c:\programdata\AVG10\log\avgexc.log.lock
c:\programdata\AVG10\log\avgldr.log
c:\programdata\AVG10\log\avgldr.log.lock
c:\programdata\AVG10\log\avglng.log
c:\programdata\AVG10\log\avglng.log.lock
c:\programdata\AVG10\log\avgns.log
c:\programdata\AVG10\log\avgns.log.lock
c:\programdata\AVG10\log\avgpostinst.log
c:\programdata\AVG10\log\avgpostinst.log.lock
c:\programdata\AVG10\log\avgrs.log
c:\programdata\AVG10\log\avgrs.log.lock
c:\programdata\AVG10\log\avgscan.log
c:\programdata\AVG10\log\avgscan.log.lock
c:\programdata\AVG10\log\avgsched.log
c:\programdata\AVG10\log\avgsched.log.lock
c:\programdata\AVG10\log\avgsrm.log
c:\programdata\AVG10\log\avgsrm.log.lock
c:\programdata\AVG10\log\avgtdi.log
c:\programdata\AVG10\log\avgtdi.log.lock
c:\programdata\AVG10\log\avgual.log
c:\programdata\AVG10\log\avgual.log.lock
c:\programdata\AVG10\log\avgui.log
c:\programdata\AVG10\log\avgui.log.lock
c:\programdata\AVG10\log\avgupd.log
c:\programdata\AVG10\log\avgupd.log.lock
c:\programdata\AVG10\log\avgwd.log
c:\programdata\AVG10\log\avgwd.log.lock
c:\programdata\AVG10\log\avgwdsvc.log
c:\programdata\AVG10\log\avgwdsvc.log.lock
c:\programdata\AVG10\log\commonpriv.log
c:\programdata\AVG10\log\commonpriv.log.lock
c:\programdata\AVG10\log\fixcfg.log
c:\programdata\AVG10\log\fixcfg.log.lock
c:\programdata\AVG10\log\history.xml
c:\programdata\AVG10\log\vault.log
c:\programdata\AVG10\log\vault.log.lock
c:\programdata\AVG10\scanlogs\I_00000001.log
c:\programdata\AVG10\scanlogs\I_00000004.log
c:\programdata\AVG10\scanlogs\I_00000005.log
c:\programdata\AVG10\scanlogs\srm.idx
c:\programdata\AVG10\SetupBackup\AntiRkx.cab
c:\programdata\AVG10\SetupBackup\Antivirx.cab
c:\programdata\AVG10\SetupBackup\Avgx86.msi
c:\programdata\AVG10\SetupBackup\AVIsx.cab
c:\programdata\AVG10\SetupBackup\basex.cab
c:\programdata\AVG10\SetupBackup\COREx.cab
c:\programdata\AVG10\SetupBackup\COREx86.msi
c:\programdata\AVG10\SetupBackup\Emailsx.cab
c:\programdata\AVG10\SetupBackup\GUIx.cab
c:\programdata\AVG10\SetupBackup\idatx.cab
c:\programdata\AVG10\SetupBackup\IDPx.cab
c:\programdata\AVG10\SetupBackup\lng_usx.cab
c:\programdata\AVG10\SetupBackup\OnlnScx.cab
c:\programdata\AVG10\SetupBackup\ResShldx.cab
c:\programdata\AVG10\SetupBackup\SrchSrfx.cab
c:\programdata\AVG10\SetupBackup\SSHttpBx.cab
c:\programdata\AVG10\SetupBackup\TDIDrvx.cab
c:\programdata\AVG10\SetupBackup\TuneUpx.cab
c:\programdata\AVG10\SetupBackup\Update2x.cab
c:\programdata\AVG10\SetupBackup\Updatex.cab
c:\programdata\AVG10\SetupBackup\xplx.cab
c:\programdata\xmlAD68.tmp
c:\programdata\xmlB19D.tmp
c:\programdata\xmlB392.tmp
c:\windows\System32\Drivers\sptd.sys

.
((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((( Drivers/Services )))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))
.

-------\Legacy_SPTD
-------\Legacy_XDVA343
-------\Legacy_XDVA346
-------\Legacy_XDVA349
-------\Legacy_XDVA351
-------\Legacy_XDVA352
-------\Legacy_XDVA358
-------\Legacy_XDVA362
-------\Legacy_XDVA370
-------\Service_sptd
-------\Service_XDva343
-------\Service_XDva346
-------\Service_XDva349
-------\Service_XDva351
-------\Service_XDva352
-------\Service_XDva358
-------\Service_XDva362
-------\Service_XDva370

((((((((((((((((((((((((( Files Created from 2010-12-02 to 2011-01-02 )))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))
.

2011-01-02 06:39 . 2011-01-02 06:39 -------- d-----w- c:\users\robert\AppData\Local\temp
2011-01-02 06:39 . 2011-01-02 06:39 -------- d-----w- c:\users\Default\AppData\Local\temp
2011-01-02 06:39 . 2011-01-02 06:39 -------- d-----w- c:\windows\system32\config\systemprofile\AppData\Local\temp
2011-01-02 06:39 . 2011-01-02 06:39 -------- d-----w- c:\users\hannah\AppData\Local\temp
2010-12-30 01:32 . 2010-12-30 01:46 -------- d-----w- c:\program files\F.E.A.R. 2
2010-12-29 04:08 . 2010-12-29 04:08 -------- d-----w- c:\users\hannah\AppData\Roaming\CheckPoint
2010-12-28 20:38 . 2010-12-28 20:38 -------- d-----w- c:\program files\DAEMON Tools
2010-12-28 00:18 . 2010-12-28 00:18 -------- d-----w- c:\program files\Sierra
2010-12-28 00:17 . 2005-04-04 07:01 274432 ----a-w- c:\program files\Common Files\InstallShield\Professional\RunTime\11\00\Intel32\iscript.dll
2010-12-28 00:17 . 2005-04-04 07:00 184320 ----a-w- c:\program files\Common Files\InstallShield\Professional\RunTime\11\00\Intel32\iuser.dll
2010-12-28 00:17 . 2010-12-28 00:17 331908 ----a-w- c:\program files\Common Files\InstallShield\Professional\RunTime\11\00\Intel32\setup.dll
2010-12-28 00:17 . 2010-12-28 00:17 200836 ----a-w- c:\program files\Common Files\InstallShield\Professional\RunTime\11\00\Intel32\iGdi.dll
2010-12-28 00:17 . 2005-04-04 07:02 753664 ----a-w- c:\program files\Common Files\InstallShield\Professional\RunTime\11\00\Intel32\iKernel.dll
2010-12-28 00:17 . 2005-04-04 07:02 69714 ----a-w- c:\program files\Common Files\InstallShield\Professional\RunTime\11\00\Intel32\ctor.dll
2010-12-19 01:09 . 2010-12-19 01:09 -------- d-----w- c:\programdata\Trymedia
2010-12-18 02:19 . 2010-12-18 02:19 -------- d-----w- c:\program files\MSECache
2010-12-11 00:39 . 2010-12-11 00:39 -------- d-----w- c:\users\Pyon\AppData\Roaming\CheckPoint
2010-12-11 00:37 . 2010-12-11 00:43 -------- d-----w- c:\windows\Internet Logs
2010-12-11 00:37 . 2010-12-11 00:37 -------- d-----w- c:\programdata\CheckPoint
2010-12-11 00:09 . 2010-12-11 00:14 -------- d-----w- c:\program files\Amnesia - The Dark Descent
2010-12-10 23:47 . 2010-12-10 23:47 575488 ----a-w- c:\users\Pyon\OTL.exe
2010-12-10 23:47 . 2010-12-10 23:47 446464 ----a-w- c:\users\Pyon\TFC.exe
2010-12-10 14:54 . 2010-09-07 16:12 38848 ----a-w- c:\windows\avastSS.scr
2010-12-10 14:52 . 2010-09-07 15:52 165584 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\drivers\aswSP.sys
2010-12-10 14:52 . 2010-09-07 15:47 17744 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\drivers\aswFsBlk.sys
2010-12-10 14:52 . 2010-09-07 15:47 23376 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\drivers\aswRdr.sys
2010-12-10 14:52 . 2010-09-07 15:52 46672 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\drivers\aswTdi.sys
2010-12-10 14:52 . 2010-09-07 15:47 50768 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\drivers\aswMonFlt.sys
2010-12-10 14:52 . 2010-09-07 16:11 167592 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\aswBoot.exe
2010-12-10 03:19 . 2010-12-10 03:19 -------- d-----w- c:\program files\Trend Micro
2010-12-10 02:18 . 2010-12-10 02:18 -------- d--h--w- c:\programdata\Common Files
2010-12-10 01:41 . 2010-12-10 01:45 -------- d-----w- c:\program files\Debugging Tools for Windows (x86)
2010-12-10 01:38 . 2010-12-10 01:45 -------- d-----w- C:\websymbols
2010-12-10 01:33 . 2010-12-10 01:33  -------- d-----w- c:\program files\Microsoft SDKs
2010-12-10 01:25 . 2010-12-10 01:25 48640 ---ha-w- c:\windows\system32\exe2alua.dll
2010-12-10 01:11 . 2010-12-10 02:11 -------- d-----w- c:\programdata\MFAData
2010-12-08 09:33 . 2010-12-09 14:54 -------- d-----w- c:\users\Repair
2010-12-08 08:39 . 2010-12-08 08:39 -------- d-----w- c:\windows\system32\config\systemprofile\AppData\Local\Mozilla
2010-12-08 04:18 . 2010-12-08 04:18 167424 --sha-r- c:\windows\system32\msacmu.dll
2010-12-03 14:02 . 2010-12-03 14:02 -------- d-----w- c:\program files\TRABULANCE

.
(((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((( Find3M Report ))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))
.
2010-11-30 01:42 . 2010-11-22 06:09 38224 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\drivers\mbamswissarmy.sys
2010-11-30 01:42 . 2010-11-22 06:09 20952 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\drivers\mbam.sys
2010-11-22 07:16 . 2010-11-22 07:16 12920 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\apl001.sys
2010-11-22 07:16 . 2010-11-22 07:16 10872 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\apf001.sys
2010-10-16 20:42 . 2010-10-16 20:42 600680 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\nvvsvc.exe
2010-10-16 20:42 . 2010-10-16 20:42 110696 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\nvmctray.dll
2010-10-16 20:42 . 2010-10-16 20:42 3420776 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\nvcpl.dll
2010-10-16 20:42 . 2010-10-16 20:42 2079336 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\nvsvc.dll
2010-10-16 18:55 . 2010-12-08 08:06 10920 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\drivers\nvBridge.kmd
2010-10-14 09:36 . 2010-10-14 09:36 15451288 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\xlive.dll
2010-10-14 09:36 . 2010-10-14 09:36 13642904 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\xlivefnt.dll
2010-10-06 15:27 . 2010-10-06 15:05 88 --sh--r- c:\programdata\6022A53CAE.sys
2010-10-06 15:27 . 2010-10-06 15:05 848 --sha-w- c:\programdata\KGyGaAvL.sys
2010-10-05 07:51 . 2010-10-05 07:51 163335 ----a-w- c:\windows\Ahriman's Prophecy Uninstaller.exe
.

(((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((( Look )))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))
.
---- Directory of c:\users\Repair ----

2011-01-02 06:23 . 2011-01-02 06:23 2969 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\s3qiwb46.default\localstore.rdf
2011-01-02 06:23 . 2011-01-02 06:23 4816 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\s3qiwb46.default\bookmarkbackups\bookmarks-2011-01-01.json
2011-01-02 06:23 . 2011-01-02 06:23 2256 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\s3qiwb46.default\prefs.js
2011-01-02 06:22 . 2011-01-02 06:22 4012260 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\s3qiwb46.default\Cache\D6FB2F28d01
2011-01-02 06:22 . 2011-01-02 06:22 56725 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\s3qiwb46.default\Cache\9B24EAA1d01
2011-01-02 06:22 . 2011-01-02 06:22 114474 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\s3qiwb46.default\Cache\100F3F34d01
2011-01-02 06:22 . 2011-01-02 06:22 39972 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\s3qiwb46.default\Cache\DE974D52d01
2011-01-02 06:22 . 2011-01-02 06:22 32933 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\s3qiwb46.default\Cache\32B0EA89d01
2011-01-02 06:21 . 2011-01-02 06:21 4012260 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\s3qiwb46.default\Cache\7F21459Cd01
2011-01-02 06:21 . 2011-01-02 06:21 22593 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\s3qiwb46.default\Cache\ED246F01d01
2011-01-02 06:21 . 2011-01-02 06:21 31097 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\s3qiwb46.default\Cache\880162FFd01
2011-01-02 06:21 . 2011-01-02 06:21 19613 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\s3qiwb46.default\Cache\559874CFd01
2011-01-02 06:21 . 2011-01-02 06:21 58049 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\s3qiwb46.default\Cache\EADB6E6Ad01
2011-01-02 06:21 . 2011-01-02 06:21 40299 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\s3qiwb46.default\Cache\ECB022A5d01
2011-01-02 06:21 . 2011-01-02 06:21 22123 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\s3qiwb46.default\Cache\BF62C5D3d01
2011-01-02 06:21 . 2011-01-02 06:21 46589 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\s3qiwb46.default\Cache\B66B109Dd01
2011-01-02 06:21 . 2011-01-02 06:21 16457 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\s3qiwb46.default\Cache\C1DDFC4Fd01
2011-01-02 06:21 . 2011-01-02 06:21 43072 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\s3qiwb46.default\Cache\471EB9BFd01
2011-01-02 06:21 . 2011-01-02 06:21 33098 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\s3qiwb46.default\Cache\50667CAFd01
2011-01-02 06:21 . 2011-01-02 06:21 21115 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\s3qiwb46.default\Cache\F4A4DD80d01
2011-01-02 06:21 . 2011-01-02 06:21 27528 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\s3qiwb46.default\Cache\7E98A95Dd01
2011-01-02 06:21 . 2011-01-02 06:21 26542 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\s3qiwb46.default\Cache\1078CD36d01
2011-01-02 06:21 . 2011-01-02 06:21 43064 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\s3qiwb46.default\Cache\E6F16E03d01
2011-01-02 06:21 . 2011-01-02 06:21 45432 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\s3qiwb46.default\Cache\05EBD863d01
2011-01-02 06:21 . 2011-01-02 06:21 31382 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\s3qiwb46.default\Cache\D131C44Ed01
2011-01-02 06:21 . 2011-01-02 06:21 41771 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\s3qiwb46.default\Cache\9A55D6A6d01
2011-01-02 06:21 . 2011-01-02 06:21 37422 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\s3qiwb46.default\Cache\AE4762A2d01
2011-01-02 06:21 . 2011-01-02 06:21 18421 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\s3qiwb46.default\Cache\80B036F4d01
2011-01-02 06:21 . 2011-01-02 06:21 57811 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\s3qiwb46.default\Cache\94685B2Cd01
2011-01-02 06:14 . 2011-01-02 06:14 88264 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\s3qiwb46.default\Cache\15CF7680d01
2011-01-02 06:14 . 2011-01-02 06:14 45902 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\s3qiwb46.default\Cache\2AA68BD4d01
2011-01-02 06:14 . 2011-01-02 06:14 101335 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\s3qiwb46.default\Cache\7B7157C2d01
2011-01-02 06:14 . 2011-01-02 06:14 30421 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\s3qiwb46.default\Cache\989E1D6Ad01
2011-01-02 06:14 . 2011-01-02 06:14 26944 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\s3qiwb46.default\Cache\CED2CD00d01
2011-01-02 06:14 . 2011-01-02 06:14 49016 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\s3qiwb46.default\Cache\5335DC4Ed01
2011-01-02 06:14 . 2011-01-02 06:14 74964 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\s3qiwb46.default\Cache\637F895Bd01
2011-01-02 06:14 . 2011-01-02 06:14 46093 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\s3qiwb46.default\Cache\02B0EAF5d01
2011-01-02 06:13 . 2011-01-02 06:13 45485 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\s3qiwb46.default\Cache\ECF80BBBd01
2011-01-02 06:13 . 2011-01-02 06:13 95218 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\s3qiwb46.default\Cache\0A8594E6d01
2011-01-02 06:13 . 2011-01-02 06:13 20503 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\s3qiwb46.default\Cache\EFA84A48d01
2011-01-02 06:13 . 2011-01-02 06:13 19639 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\s3qiwb46.default\Cache\EB6E1084d01
2011-01-02 06:11 . 2011-01-02 06:11 1457808 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\s3qiwb46.default\Cache\705B6D25d01
2011-01-02 06:10 . 2011-01-02 06:10 20104 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\s3qiwb46.default\Cache\B899E77Ad01
2011-01-02 06:10 . 2011-01-02 06:10 32473 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\s3qiwb46.default\Cache\943200EBd01
2011-01-02 06:08 . 2011-01-02 06:08 33340 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\s3qiwb46.default\Cache\F8159E6Ed01
2011-01-02 06:06 . 2011-01-02 06:06 31835 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\s3qiwb46.default\Cache\58F29CF4d01
2011-01-02 06:05 . 2011-01-02 06:05 31099 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\s3qiwb46.default\Cache\93C95B95d01
2011-01-02 06:04 . 2011-01-02 06:04 28894 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\s3qiwb46.default\Cache\AA1569E3d01
2011-01-02 06:03 . 2011-01-02 06:03 27969 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\s3qiwb46.default\Cache\13C5D6FDd01
2011-01-02 06:01 . 2011-01-02 06:01 62288 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\s3qiwb46.default\Cache\9053DA6Bd01
2011-01-02 06:01 . 2011-01-02 06:01 126964 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\s3qiwb46.default\Cache\1A6FC756d01
2011-01-02 06:01 . 2011-01-02 06:01 16657 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\s3qiwb46.default\Cache\A95E7864d01
2011-01-02 06:01 . 2011-01-02 06:01 157189 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\s3qiwb46.default\Cache\548A7C4Fd01
2011-01-02 06:01 . 2011-01-02 06:01 26639 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\s3qiwb46.default\Cache\0C9482DEd01
2011-01-02 06:01 . 2011-01-02 06:01 167202 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\s3qiwb46.default\Cache\9A1855CAd01
2011-01-02 06:01 . 2011-01-02 06:01 71191 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\s3qiwb46.default\Cache\3BD4A3D0d01
2011-01-02 06:01 . 2011-01-02 06:01 76524 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\s3qiwb46.default\Cache\2C63B8FEd01
2011-01-02 06:01 . 2011-01-02 06:01 99932 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\s3qiwb46.default\Cache\3885D7A8d01
2011-01-02 06:01 . 2011-01-02 06:01 113308 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\s3qiwb46.default\Cache\27220ADBd01
2011-01-02 06:01 . 2011-01-02 06:01 149671 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\s3qiwb46.default\Cache\29690EB6d01
2011-01-02 06:01 . 2011-01-02 06:01 42001 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\s3qiwb46.default\Cache\D673FFCCd01
2011-01-02 06:01 . 2011-01-02 06:01 169549 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\s3qiwb46.default\Cache\2BA35B77d01
2011-01-02 06:01 . 2011-01-02 06:01 40574 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\s3qiwb46.default\Cache\E38DDF49d01
2011-01-02 06:01 . 2011-01-02 06:01 24567 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\s3qiwb46.default\Cache\9173E299d01
2011-01-02 06:01 . 2011-01-02 06:01 62085 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\s3qiwb46.default\Cache\4DA2B85Ad01
2011-01-02 06:01 . 2011-01-02 06:01 33379 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\s3qiwb46.default\Cache\A89BDF8Cd01
2011-01-02 06:00 . 2011-01-02 06:00 30226 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\s3qiwb46.default\Cache\4780D687d01
2011-01-02 05:51 . 2011-01-02 05:51 34841 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\s3qiwb46.default\Cache\2F01077Cd01
2011-01-02 05:50 . 2011-01-02 05:50 31751 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\s3qiwb46.default\Cache\3D44DC56d01
2011-01-02 05:46 . 2011-01-02 05:46 33781 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\s3qiwb46.default\Cache\0554F566d01
2011-01-02 05:46 . 2011-01-02 05:46 26174 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\s3qiwb46.default\Cache\9FB20A87d01
2011-01-02 05:45 . 2011-01-02 05:45 29957 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\s3qiwb46.default\Cache\D531C9A7d01
2011-01-02 05:43 . 2011-01-02 05:43 34785 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\s3qiwb46.default\Cache\C50BFEBDd01
2011-01-02 05:43 . 2011-01-02 05:43 27866 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\s3qiwb46.default\Cache\A06AE56Dd01
2011-01-02 05:41 . 2011-01-02 05:41 33728 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\s3qiwb46.default\Cache\40F575EEd01
2011-01-02 05:39 . 2011-01-02 05:39 19087 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\s3qiwb46.default\Cache\E076C0E4d01
2011-01-02 05:39 . 2011-01-02 05:39 20530 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\s3qiwb46.default\Cache\F35886B4d01
2011-01-02 05:39 . 2011-01-02 05:39 34282 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\s3qiwb46.default\Cache\3150A9FEd01
2011-01-02 05:38 . 2011-01-02 05:38 33453 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\s3qiwb46.default\Cache\5C1469FDd01
2011-01-02 05:36 . 2011-01-02 05:36 34288 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\s3qiwb46.default\Cache\7C115AF6d01
2011-01-02 05:36 . 2011-01-02 06:04 28610 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\s3qiwb46.default\Cache\03B10E45d01
2011-01-02 05:36 . 2011-01-02 05:36 21754 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\s3qiwb46.default\Cache\AA5420ABd01
2011-01-02 05:36 . 2011-01-02 05:36 27773 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\s3qiwb46.default\Cache\61334122d01
2011-01-02 05:35 . 2011-01-02 05:35 60945 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\s3qiwb46.default\Cache\D9F9BD44d01
2011-01-02 05:35 . 2011-01-02 05:35 22210 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\s3qiwb46.default\Cache\8065AEE1d01
2011-01-02 05:35 . 2011-01-02 05:35 60945 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\s3qiwb46.default\Cache\9DB9F21Cd01
2011-01-02 05:35 . 2011-01-02 05:35 18788 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\s3qiwb46.default\Cache\02F2766Cd01
2011-01-02 05:35 . 2011-01-02 05:35 16935 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\s3qiwb46.default\Cache\67A91F60d01
2011-01-02 05:35 . 2011-01-02 05:35 40349 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\s3qiwb46.default\Cache\33E05906d01
2011-01-02 05:35 . 2011-01-02 05:35 18909 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\s3qiwb46.default\Cache\D21C0718d01
2011-01-02 05:35 . 2011-01-02 05:35 39910 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\s3qiwb46.default\Cache\79593572d01
2011-01-02 05:35 . 2011-01-02 05:35 20621 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\s3qiwb46.default\Cache\1A2194E8d01
2011-01-02 05:35 . 2011-01-02 05:35 34488 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\s3qiwb46.default\Cache\69620390d01
2011-01-02 05:35 . 2011-01-02 05:35 18982 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\s3qiwb46.default\Cache\652B31C6d01
2011-01-02 05:35 . 2011-01-02 05:35 47460 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\s3qiwb46.default\Cache\F9616AB2d01
2011-01-02 05:35 . 2011-01-02 05:35 40283 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\s3qiwb46.default\Cache\B5C37C36d01
2011-01-02 05:35 . 2011-01-02 05:35 40781 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\s3qiwb46.default\Cache\E236CBE7d01
2011-01-02 05:35 . 2011-01-02 05:35 49 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Roaming\Macromedia\Flash Player\#SharedObjects\YFEJLZ4C\www.youtube.com\soundData.sol
2011-01-02 05:35 . 2011-01-02 05:35 70531 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\s3qiwb46.default\Cache\B8EBF21Dd01
2011-01-02 05:35 . 2011-01-02 05:35 85 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Roaming\Macromedia\Flash Player\macromedia.com\support\flashplayer\sys\#www.youtube.com\settings.sol
2011-01-02 05:35 . 2011-01-02 05:35 16935 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\s3qiwb46.default\Cache\B8FB6D59d01
2011-01-02 05:35 . 2011-01-02 05:35 18982 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\s3qiwb46.default\Cache\1D7AEE66d01
2011-01-02 05:35 . 2011-01-02 05:35 61489 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\s3qiwb46.default\Cache\5C56FB4Ad01
2011-01-02 05:35 . 2011-01-02 05:35 34160 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\s3qiwb46.default\Cache\4F3419D3d01
2011-01-02 05:35 . 2011-01-02 05:35 40578 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\s3qiwb46.default\Cache\F04DE927d01
2011-01-02 05:35 . 2011-01-02 05:35 41884 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\s3qiwb46.default\Cache\F38365C0d01
2011-01-02 05:35 . 2011-01-02 05:35 35202 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\s3qiwb46.default\Cache\F6CDAC18d01
2011-01-02 05:35 . 2011-01-02 05:35 50251 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\s3qiwb46.default\Cache\42A19C1Fd01
2011-01-02 05:35 . 2011-01-02 05:35 44616 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\s3qiwb46.default\Cache\8852EC10d01
2011-01-02 05:35 . 2011-01-02 05:35 40780 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\s3qiwb46.default\Cache\8F57BDC3d01
2011-01-02 05:35 . 2011-01-02 05:35 40578 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\s3qiwb46.default\Cache\512F2CD9d01
2011-01-02 05:35 . 2011-01-02 05:35 40722 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\s3qiwb46.default\Cache\AFE7C901d01
2011-01-02 05:35 . 2011-01-02 05:35 40820 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\s3qiwb46.default\Cache\4E6672BAd01
2011-01-02 05:35 . 2011-01-02 05:35 60945 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\s3qiwb46.default\Cache\6DDAC244d01
2011-01-02 05:35 . 2011-01-02 05:35 40349 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\s3qiwb46.default\Cache\A1FF1989d01
2011-01-02 05:35 . 2011-01-02 05:35 34160 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\s3qiwb46.default\Cache\77C4D55Ed01
2011-01-02 05:35 . 2011-01-02 05:35 40283 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\s3qiwb46.default\Cache\E5D24495d01
2011-01-02 05:35 . 2011-01-02 05:35 60945 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\s3qiwb46.default\Cache\38CBB2DBd01
2011-01-02 05:35 . 2011-01-02 05:35 40781 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\s3qiwb46.default\Cache\791AA811d01
2011-01-02 05:35 . 2011-01-02 05:35 40788 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\s3qiwb46.default\Cache\EABABC4Ad01
2011-01-02 05:35 . 2011-01-02 05:35 60945 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\s3qiwb46.default\Cache\503B8E4Ed01
2011-01-02 05:35 . 2011-01-02 05:35 40349 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\s3qiwb46.default\Cache\83B865C2d01
2011-01-02 05:35 . 2011-01-02 05:35 83372 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\s3qiwb46.default\Cache\E754C10Cd01
2011-01-02 05:35 . 2011-01-02 05:35 534963 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\s3qiwb46.default\Cache\CD6B75E1d01
2011-01-02 05:35 . 2011-01-02 05:35 60945 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\s3qiwb46.default\Cache\BD00A244d01
2011-01-02 05:35 . 2011-01-02 05:35 40788 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\s3qiwb46.default\Cache\B1B207F9d01
2011-01-02 05:35 . 2011-01-02 05:35 40788 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\s3qiwb46.default\Cache\4F97C390d01
2011-01-02 05:35 . 2011-01-02 05:35 60945 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\s3qiwb46.default\Cache\21560E81d01
2011-01-02 05:35 . 2011-01-02 05:35 1129513 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\s3qiwb46.default\Cache\E22206DCd01
2011-01-02 05:35 . 2011-01-02 05:35 66174 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\s3qiwb46.default\Cache\50976307d01
2011-01-02 05:34 . 2011-01-02 06:12 28914 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\s3qiwb46.default\Cache\7848972Bd01
2011-01-02 05:34 . 2011-01-02 05:34 35985 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\s3qiwb46.default\Cache\1939CB06d01
2011-01-02 05:33 . 2011-01-02 05:33 20950 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\s3qiwb46.default\Cache\8A07B6B7d01
2011-01-02 05:33 . 2011-01-02 05:33 23432 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\s3qiwb46.default\Cache\7CCE8CFAd01
2011-01-02 05:33 . 2011-01-02 05:33 17611 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\s3qiwb46.default\Cache\8FBCD4B3d01
2011-01-02 05:33 . 2011-01-02 05:33 148180 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\s3qiwb46.default\Cache\9B54AA73d01
2011-01-02 05:33 . 2011-01-02 05:33 35671 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\s3qiwb46.default\Cache\A307BDB0d01
2011-01-02 05:33 . 2011-01-02 05:33 29995 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\s3qiwb46.default\Cache\106691CCd01
2011-01-02 05:33 . 2011-01-02 05:33 225807 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\s3qiwb46.default\Cache\8E65FF97d01
2011-01-02 05:33 . 2011-01-02 05:33 272358 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\s3qiwb46.default\Cache\444B125Ed01
2011-01-02 05:33 . 2011-01-02 05:33 223436 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\s3qiwb46.default\Cache\01ABF0ADd01
2011-01-02 05:33 . 2011-01-02 05:33 19478 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\s3qiwb46.default\Cache\4D1B8402d01
2011-01-02 05:33 . 2011-01-02 05:33 20688 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\s3qiwb46.default\Cache\306D69F0d01
2011-01-02 05:33 . 2011-01-02 05:33 31942 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\s3qiwb46.default\Cache\145F23DCd01
2011-01-02 05:33 . 2011-01-02 05:35 25809 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\s3qiwb46.default\Cache\F1855611d01
2011-01-02 05:31 . 2011-01-02 06:23 385316 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\s3qiwb46.default\sessionstore.js
2011-01-02 05:30 . 2011-01-02 05:30 112237 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\s3qiwb46.default\Cache\7BFEBB5Cd01
2011-01-02 05:30 . 2011-01-02 05:30 677278 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\s3qiwb46.default\Cache\B5BF764Ed01
2011-01-02 05:30 . 2011-01-02 05:30 126164 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\s3qiwb46.default\Cache\CA01BD60d01
2011-01-02 05:30 . 2011-01-02 05:30 69483 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\s3qiwb46.default\Cache\F14F0903d01
2011-01-02 05:30 . 2011-01-02 05:30 3072 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Roaming\Adobe\Acrobat\9.0\SharedDataEvents
2011-01-02 05:30 . 2011-01-02 05:30 17977 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\s3qiwb46.default\Cache\36A22227d01
2011-01-02 05:30 . 2011-01-02 05:30 28748 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\s3qiwb46.default\Cache\71BA4836d01
2011-01-02 05:30 . 2011-01-02 05:30 75010 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\s3qiwb46.default\Cache\ED3B1881d01
2011-01-02 05:30 . 2011-01-02 05:30 119319 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\s3qiwb46.default\Cache\5D8FFE1Dd01
2011-01-02 05:30 . 2011-01-02 05:30 99150 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\s3qiwb46.default\Cache\FC60F056d01
2011-01-02 05:30 . 2011-01-02 05:30 189581 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\s3qiwb46.default\Cache\8213AFD1d01
2011-01-02 05:30 . 2011-01-02 05:35 18378 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\s3qiwb46.default\Cache\CA69E2FAd01
2011-01-02 05:30 . 2011-01-02 05:30 60215 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\s3qiwb46.default\Cache\4783BCA3d01
2011-01-02 05:30 . 2011-01-02 05:30 33810 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\s3qiwb46.default\Cache\B6C7869Bd01
2011-01-02 05:30 . 2011-01-02 05:30 74493 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Roaming\Adobe\Acrobat\9.0\UserCache.bin
2011-01-02 05:28 . 2011-01-02 05:28 4608 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Recovery\High\Last Active\{330BC919-1631-11E0-8A76-90E6BAC8535B}.dat
2011-01-01 21:10 . 2011-01-01 21:10 104496 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Caches\{AFBF9F1A-8EE8-4C77-AF34-C647E37CA0D9}.1.ver0x0000000000000006.db
2011-01-01 20:01 . 2011-01-01 20:01 1014 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\PUP0EC6X\get[8].html
2011-01-01 20:01 . 2011-01-01 20:01 4369 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\HZXCSFDI\get[3].html
2011-01-01 20:01 . 2011-01-01 20:01 394 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\[email protected]
2011-01-01 20:01 . 2011-01-01 20:01 125 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\ED7WL5KI\ads_em9uZV9NVEk0TnpRNE5EazNPRjh4TWpnMk9EVTFPRFExWHpJME1GOHlNREE9Lmh0bWxVNzI4STdWRTEwMTAxMDc4Mk0zOFc=[3].txt
2011-01-01 20:01 . 2011-01-01 20:01 82 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\[email protected]
2011-01-01 20:01 . 2011-01-01 20:01 19 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\SKQIFO8M\67797[1]
2011-01-01 20:01 . 2011-01-01 20:01 594 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
2011-01-01 19:57 . 2011-01-01 19:57 98552 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\PUP0EC6X\thedt1[1].jpg
2011-01-01 19:57 . 2011-01-01 19:57 125 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\HZXCSFDI\ads_em9uZV9NVEk0TnpRNE5EazNPRjh4TWpnMk9EVTFPRFExWHpJME1GOHlNREE9Lmh0bWxVNzI4STdWRTEwMTAxMDc4Mk0zOFc=[8].txt
2011-01-01 19:57 . 2011-01-01 19:57 1841 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\ED7WL5KI\ReceiveComment[5].aspx
2011-01-01 19:57 . 2011-01-01 19:57 101 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\[email protected]
2011-01-01 19:57 . 2011-01-01 19:57 101483 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\PUP0EC6X\thedt[1].jpg
2011-01-01 19:54 . 2011-01-01 19:54 10834 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\HZXCSFDI\dihoangsk[1].jpg
2011-01-01 19:54 . 2011-01-01 19:54 14381 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\ED7WL5KI\sknhauthue[1].jpg
2011-01-01 19:54 . 2011-01-01 19:54 9405 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\SKQIFO8M\yeusomsk.[1].jpg
2011-01-01 19:54 . 2011-01-01 19:54 11258 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\PUP0EC6X\danhbansk.[1].jpg
2011-01-01 19:54 . 2011-01-01 19:54 11555 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\HZXCSFDI\sex[1].jpg
2011-01-01 19:54 . 2011-01-01 19:54 3769 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\ED7WL5KI\xemay-ht[1].jpg
2011-01-01 19:54 . 2011-01-01 19:54 2823 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\SKQIFO8M\chupanhnude-ht[1].jpg
2011-01-01 19:54 . 2011-01-01 19:54 2322 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\HZXCSFDI\muacot-ht[1].jpg
2011-01-01 19:54 . 2011-01-01 19:54 3056 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\SKQIFO8M\caphe-ht[1].jpg
2011-01-01 19:54 . 2011-01-01 19:54 74415 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\SKQIFO8M\keocho2[1].jpg
2011-01-01 19:54 . 2011-01-01 19:54 3110 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\PUP0EC6X\songthu-ht[1].jpg
2011-01-01 19:54 . 2011-01-01 19:54 2483 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\HZXCSFDI\voho-ht[1].jpg
2011-01-01 19:54 . 2011-01-01 19:54 2945 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\ED7WL5KI\baydem-ht[1].jpg
2011-01-01 19:54 . 2011-01-01 19:54 2632 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\ED7WL5KI\phathai-ht[1].jpg
2011-01-01 19:54 . 2011-01-01 19:54 2401 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\SKQIFO8M\nude-ht[1].jpg
2011-01-01 19:54 . 2011-01-01 19:54 3672 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\PUP0EC6X\muas[1].jpg
2011-01-01 19:54 . 2011-01-01 19:54 98126 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\PUP0EC6X\keocho1[1].jpg
2011-01-01 19:54 . 2011-01-01 19:54 7885 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\HZXCSFDI\trangdiem[1].jpg
2011-01-01 19:54 . 2011-01-01 19:54 6176 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\ED7WL5KI\yeubanthan[1].jpg
2011-01-01 19:54 . 2011-01-01 19:54 6363 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\PUP0EC6X\anchoi1[1].jpg
2011-01-01 19:54 . 2011-01-01 19:54 8316 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\HZXCSFDI\trantinh[1].jpg
2011-01-01 19:54 . 2011-01-01 19:54 7586 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\ED7WL5KI\PR[1].jpg
2011-01-01 19:54 . 2011-01-01 19:54 12270 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\SKQIFO8M\ken[1].jpg
2011-01-01 19:54 . 2011-01-01 19:54 125 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\SKQIFO8M\ads_em9uZV9NVEk0TnpRNE5EazNPRjh4TWpnMk9EVTFPRFExWHpJME1GOHlNREE9Lmh0bWxVNzI4STdWRTEwMTAxMDc4Mk0zOFc=[5].txt
2011-01-01 19:54 . 2011-01-01 19:54 1841 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\PUP0EC6X\ReceiveComment[5].aspx
2011-01-01 19:54 . 2011-01-01 19:54 9953 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\HZXCSFDI\phathai[1].jpg
2011-01-01 19:54 . 2011-01-01 19:54 101 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\[email protected]
2011-01-01 19:54 . 2011-01-01 19:54 60986 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\ED7WL5KI\keocho[1].jpg
2011-01-01 19:51 . 2011-01-01 19:51 4369 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\SKQIFO8M\get[5].html
2011-01-01 19:51 . 2011-01-01 19:51 1014 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\PUP0EC6X\get[7].html
2011-01-01 19:51 . 2011-01-01 19:51 125 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\HZXCSFDI\ads_em9uZV9NVEk1TXpVek1USTJObDh4TWpnMk9EVTFPRFExWHpNM01GOHlORFk9Lmh0bWxVNzI4STdWRTEwMTAxMDc4Mk0zOFc=[3].txt
2011-01-01 19:51 . 2011-01-01 19:51 19 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\ED7WL5KI\15373[1]
2011-01-01 19:51 . 2011-01-01 19:51 0 ------w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\SKQIFO8M\click[2].aspx
2011-01-01 19:51 . 2011-01-01 19:51 1836 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\SKQIFO8M\ReceiveComment[4].aspx
2011-01-01 19:51 . 2011-01-01 19:51 0 ------w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\PUP0EC6X\click[4].aspx
2011-01-01 19:51 . 2011-01-01 19:51 1837 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\PUP0EC6X\ReceiveComment[6].aspx
2011-01-01 19:51 . 2011-01-01 19:51 98 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\[email protected]
2011-01-01 19:51 . 2011-01-01 19:51 680 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\HZXCSFDI\6[1].gif
2011-01-01 19:51 . 2011-01-01 19:51 4369 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\ED7WL5KI\get[3].html
2011-01-01 19:51 . 2011-01-01 19:51 1209 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\SKQIFO8M\mist[1].gif
2011-01-01 19:51 . 2011-01-01 19:51 1014 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\PUP0EC6X\get[6].html
2011-01-01 19:51 . 2011-01-01 19:51 125 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\ED7WL5KI\ads_em9uZV9NVEk0TnpRNE5EazNPRjh4TWpnMk9EVTFPRFExWHpJME1GOHlNREE9Lmh0bWxVNzI4STdWRTEwMTAxMDc4Mk0zOFc=[2].txt
2011-01-01 19:51 . 2011-01-01 19:51 19 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\SKQIFO8M\37374[1]
2011-01-01 19:50 . 2011-01-01 19:50 90 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\ED7WL5KI\p[1].json
2011-01-01 19:50 . 2011-01-01 19:57 466 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
2011-01-01 19:48 . 2011-01-01 19:48 1188 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\ED7WL5KI\634284823746050000[1].png
2011-01-01 19:48 . 2011-01-01 19:48 1188 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\LocalLow\ZoneAlarm_Security\CacheIcons\http___storage_conduit_com_38_264_CT2645238_Images_634284823746050000_png.png
2011-01-01 19:48 . 2011-01-01 19:48 34460 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\temp\46019408275433222.tmp
2011-01-01 19:48 . 2011-01-01 19:48 34463 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\PUP0EC6X\CT2645238[1].txt
2011-01-01 19:46 . 2011-01-01 19:46 31599 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\HZXCSFDI\bung6[1].jpg
2011-01-01 19:46 . 2011-01-01 19:46 85173 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\HZXCSFDI\bung3[1].jpg
2011-01-01 19:46 . 2011-01-01 19:46 35614 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\ED7WL5KI\bung1[1].jpg
2011-01-01 19:46 . 2011-01-01 19:46 78589 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\HZXCSFDI\bung4[1].jpg
2011-01-01 19:46 . 2011-01-01 19:46 22480 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\SKQIFO8M\bung5[1].jpg
2011-01-01 19:46 . 2011-01-01 19:46 125 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\SKQIFO8M\ads_em9uZV9NVEk0TnpRNE5EazNPRjh4TWpnMk9EVTFPRFExWHpJME1GOHlNREE9Lmh0bWxVNzI4STdWRTEwMTAxMDc4Mk0zOFc=[4].txt
2011-01-01 19:46 . 2011-01-01 19:46 0 ------w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\PUP0EC6X\click[3].aspx
2011-01-01 19:46 . 2011-01-01 19:46 1836 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\ED7WL5KI\ReceiveComment[6].aspx
2011-01-01 19:46 . 2011-01-01 19:46 96 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\[email protected]
2011-01-01 19:46 . 2011-01-01 19:46 1702 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\HZXCSFDI\Ad[1].aspx
2011-01-01 19:46 . 2011-01-01 19:46 101101 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\HZXCSFDI\bung2[1].jpg
2011-01-01 19:41 . 2011-01-01 19:41 26051 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\ED7WL5KI\vosinhsk[1].jpg
2011-01-01 19:41 . 2011-01-01 19:41 3281 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\SKQIFO8M\nhaunhet-ht[1].jpg
2011-01-01 19:41 . 2011-01-01 19:41 11361 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\PUP0EC6X\wcsk.[1].jpg
2011-01-01 19:41 . 2011-01-01 19:41 11420 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\HZXCSFDI\ruousk.[1].jpg
2011-01-01 19:41 . 2011-01-01 19:41 12009 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\ED7WL5KI\anhnangsk.[1].jpg
2011-01-01 19:41 . 2011-01-01 19:41 3406 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\PUP0EC6X\anlau-ht[1].jpg
2011-01-01 19:41 . 2011-01-01 19:41 2693 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\HZXCSFDI\muayeu-ht[1].jpg
2011-01-01 19:41 . 2011-01-01 19:41 2229 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\ED7WL5KI\phauthuat-ht[1].jpg
2011-01-01 19:41 . 2011-01-01 19:41 2046 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\PUP0EC6X\cuaquy-ht[1].jpg
2011-01-01 19:41 . 2011-01-01 19:41 2315 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\HZXCSFDI\anman-ht[1].jpg
2011-01-01 19:41 . 2011-01-01 19:41 2327 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\ED7WL5KI\cr-ht[1].jpg
2011-01-01 19:41 . 2011-01-01 19:41 2319 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\SKQIFO8M\changoi-ht[1].jpg
2011-01-01 19:41 . 2011-01-01 19:41 1823 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\SKQIFO8M\lamdep-ht[1].jpg
2011-01-01 19:41 . 2011-01-01 19:41 3630 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\SKQIFO8M\thach-ht[1].jpg
2011-01-01 19:41 . 2011-01-01 19:41 12574 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\PUP0EC6X\ruouret[1].jpg
2011-01-01 19:41 . 2011-01-01 19:41 56002 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\HZXCSFDI\ngot[1].jpg
2011-01-01 19:41 . 2011-01-01 19:41 9240 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\ED7WL5KI\suachua[1].jpg
2011-01-01 19:41 . 2011-01-01 19:41 7891 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\SKQIFO8M\yoga[1].jpg
2011-01-01 19:41 . 2011-01-01 19:41 10666 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\PUP0EC6X\ngotay[1].jpg
2011-01-01 19:41 . 2011-01-01 19:41 8196 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\ED7WL5KI\tangluc[1].jpg
2011-01-01 19:41 . 2011-01-01 19:41 9623 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\SKQIFO8M\ngucoc[1].jpg
2011-01-01 19:41 . 2011-01-01 19:41 7427 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\PUP0EC6X\nguc[1].jpg
2011-01-01 19:41 . 2011-01-01 19:41 125 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\HZXCSFDI\ads_em9uZV9NVEk0TnpRNE5EazNPRjh4TWpnMk9EVTFPRFExWHpJME1GOHlNREE9Lmh0bWxVNzI4STdWRTEwMTAxMDc4Mk0zOFc=[7].txt
2011-01-01 19:41 . 2011-01-01 19:41 0 ------w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\HZXCSFDI\click[2].aspx
2011-01-01 19:33 . 2011-01-01 19:33 8261 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\SKQIFO8M\tocdep.[1].jpg
2011-01-01 19:33 . 2011-01-01 19:33 9274 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\PUP0EC6X\081212musikbai8anh2sk[1].jpg
2011-01-01 19:33 . 2011-01-01 19:33 15178 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\HZXCSFDI\thammysk.[1].jpg
2011-01-01 19:33 . 2011-01-01 19:33 9901 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\ED7WL5KI\taydask.[1].jpg
2011-01-01 19:33 . 2011-01-01 19:33 8340 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\SKQIFO8M\chamda[1].jpg
2011-01-01 19:33 . 2011-01-01 19:33 3038 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\PUP0EC6X\vungtien-ht[1].jpg
2011-01-01 19:33 . 2011-01-01 19:33 2833 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\HZXCSFDI\toccodau-ht[1].jpg
2011-01-01 19:33 . 2011-01-01 19:33 2574 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\ED7WL5KI\trangdiem-ht[1].jpg
2011-01-01 19:33 . 2011-01-01 19:33 2682 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\SKQIFO8M\khoaitay-ht[1].jpg
2011-01-01 19:33 . 2011-01-01 19:33 2455 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\PUP0EC6X\ngucgia-ht[1].jpg
2011-01-01 19:33 . 2011-01-01 19:33 2224 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\HZXCSFDI\nguc-ht[1].jpg
2011-01-01 19:33 . 2011-01-01 19:33 2883 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\ED7WL5KI\mongtay-ht[1].jpg
2011-01-01 19:33 . 2011-01-01 19:33 2950 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\PUP0EC6X\mat-ht[1].jpg
2011-01-01 19:33 . 2011-01-01 19:33 2332 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\HZXCSFDI\nonguc-ht[1].jpg
2011-01-01 19:33 . 2011-01-01 19:33 9263 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\ED7WL5KI\vong2[1].jpg
2011-01-01 19:33 . 2011-01-01 19:33 2935 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\SKQIFO8M\kieu4td[1].jpg
2011-01-01 19:33 . 2011-01-01 19:33 2442 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\PUP0EC6X\ngot-ht[1].jpg
2011-01-01 19:33 . 2011-01-01 19:33 6632 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\HZXCSFDI\matna[1].jpg
2011-01-01 19:33 . 2011-01-01 19:33 7469 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\ED7WL5KI\sacdep[1].jpg
2011-01-01 19:33 . 2011-01-01 19:33 9721 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\SKQIFO8M\4[1].jpg
2011-01-01 19:33 . 2011-01-01 19:33 7813 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\PUP0EC6X\hoaqua[1].jpg
2011-01-01 19:33 . 2011-01-01 19:33 7886 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\HZXCSFDI\ngucd1[1].jpg
2011-01-01 19:33 . 2011-01-01 19:33 5796 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\ED7WL5KI\nguc[1].jpg
2011-01-01 19:33 . 2011-01-01 19:33 0 ------w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\HZXCSFDI\click[1].aspx
2011-01-01 19:33 . 2011-01-01 19:33 125 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\SKQIFO8M\ads_em9uZV9NVEk0TnpRNE5EazNPRjh4TWpnMk9EVTFPRFExWHpJME1GOHlNREE9Lmh0bWxVNzI4STdWRTEwMTAxMDc4Mk0zOFc=[3].txt
2011-01-01 19:33 . 2011-01-01 19:33 122191 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\SKQIFO8M\buoi[1].jpg
2011-01-01 19:23 . 2011-01-01 19:23 34119 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\SKQIFO8M\sao16[1].jpg
2011-01-01 19:23 . 2011-01-01 19:23 36949 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\PUP0EC6X\sao23[1].jpg
2011-01-01 19:23 . 2011-01-01 19:23 39220 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\PUP0EC6X\sao18[1].jpg
2011-01-01 19:23 . 2011-01-01 19:23 39150 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\HZXCSFDI\sao25[1].jpg
2011-01-01 19:23 . 2011-01-01 19:23 32877 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\ED7WL5KI\sao24[1].jpg
2011-01-01 19:23 . 2011-01-01 19:23 40062 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\SKQIFO8M\sao21[1].jpg
2011-01-01 19:23 . 2011-01-01 19:23 38621 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\PUP0EC6X\sao20[1].jpg
2011-01-01 19:23 . 2011-01-01 19:23 37649 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\HZXCSFDI\sao22[1].jpg
2011-01-01 19:23 . 2011-01-01 19:23 39438 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\ED7WL5KI\sao13[1].jpg
2011-01-01 19:23 . 2011-01-01 19:23 40808 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\SKQIFO8M\sao17[1].jpg
2011-01-01 19:23 . 2011-01-01 19:23 37542 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\PUP0EC6X\sao15[1].jpg
2011-01-01 19:23 . 2011-01-01 19:23 37656 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\HZXCSFDI\sao14[1].jpg
2011-01-01 19:23 . 2011-01-01 19:23 40540 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\ED7WL5KI\sao12[1].jpg
2011-01-01 19:23 . 2011-01-01 19:23 34317 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\SKQIFO8M\sao11[1].jpg
2011-01-01 19:23 . 2011-01-01 19:23 36199 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\ED7WL5KI\sao10[1].jpg
2011-01-01 19:23 . 2011-01-01 19:23 35963 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\SKQIFO8M\sao9[1].jpg
2011-01-01 19:23 . 2011-01-01 19:23 33429 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\PUP0EC6X\sao8[1].jpg
2011-01-01 19:23 . 2011-01-01 19:23 40228 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\PUP0EC6X\sao3[1].jpg
2011-01-01 19:23 . 2011-01-01 19:23 38431 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\HZXCSFDI\sao4[1].jpg
2011-01-01 19:23 . 2011-01-01 19:23 36471 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\SKQIFO8M\sao5[1].jpg
2011-01-01 19:23 . 2011-01-01 19:23 36587 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\PUP0EC6X\sao2[1].jpg
2011-01-01 19:23 . 2011-01-01 19:23 40704 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\HZXCSFDI\sao1[1].jpg
2011-01-01 19:23 . 2011-01-01 19:23 38825 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\HZXCSFDI\sao7[1].jpg
2011-01-01 19:23 . 2011-01-01 19:23 0 ------w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\ED7WL5KI\click[1].aspx
2011-01-01 19:23 . 2011-01-01 19:23 125 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\ED7WL5KI\ads_em9uZV9NVEk1TXpVek1USTJObDh4TWpnMk9EVTFPRFExWHpNM01GOHlORFk9Lmh0bWxVNzI4STdWRTEwMTAxMDc4Mk0zOFc=[1].txt
2011-01-01 19:23 . 2011-01-01 19:23 1839 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\PUP0EC6X\ReceiveComment[4].aspx
2011-01-01 19:23 . 2011-01-01 19:23 100 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\[email protected]
2011-01-01 19:23 . 2011-01-01 19:23 37632 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\HZXCSFDI\sao6[1].jpg
2011-01-01 19:22 . 2011-01-01 19:22 25579 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\ED7WL5KI\GS[2].jpg
2011-01-01 19:22 . 2011-01-01 19:22 11094 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\HZXCSFDI\thoitrang[1].jpg
2011-01-01 19:22 . 2011-01-01 19:22 10017 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\SKQIFO8M\sukieTTOL-duacungsongnuoc[1].jpg
2011-01-01 19:22 . 2011-01-01 19:22 12182 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\ED7WL5KI\sk[1].jpg
2011-01-01 19:22 . 2011-01-01 19:22 9667 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\SKQIFO8M\aotamsk.[1].jpg
2011-01-01 19:22 . 2011-01-01 19:22 2423 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\PUP0EC6X\a13td[1].jpg
2011-01-01 19:22 . 2011-01-01 19:22 4006 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\PUP0EC6X\sexiestBikini1-ht_resize[1].jpg
2011-01-01 19:22 . 2011-01-01 19:22 3600 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\PUP0EC6X\StrangeSwimsuit-ht_resize[1].jpg
2011-01-01 19:22 . 2011-01-01 19:22 3390 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\HZXCSFDI\dientd[1].jpg
2011-01-01 19:22 . 2011-01-01 19:22 2816 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\ED7WL5KI\dattd[1].jpg
2011-01-01 19:22 . 2011-01-01 19:22 3815 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\SKQIFO8M\Victoria_resize[1].jpg
2011-01-01 19:22 . 2011-01-01 19:22 3439 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\PUP0EC6X\dien30td[1].jpg
2011-01-01 19:22 . 2011-01-01 19:22 2460 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\HZXCSFDI\Irina-Shayk_resize[1].jpg
2011-01-01 19:22 . 2011-01-01 19:22 8774 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\ED7WL5KI\chip[1].jpg
2011-01-01 19:22 . 2011-01-01 19:22 3699 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\PUP0EC6X\ExxxoticaBikini-ht_resize[1].jpg
2011-01-01 19:22 . 2011-01-01 19:22 46815 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\SKQIFO8M\ExxxoticaBikini-ht[1].jpg
2011-01-01 19:22 . 2011-01-01 19:22 2840 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\HZXCSFDI\Malillany_Marin-ht_resize[1].jpg
2011-01-01 19:22 . 2011-01-01 19:22 3110 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\ED7WL5KI\b-ht[1].jpg
2011-01-01 19:22 . 2011-01-01 19:22 10505 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\SKQIFO8M\1[3].jpg
2011-01-01 19:22 . 2011-01-01 19:22 8868 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\PUP0EC6X\7[2].jpg
2011-01-01 19:22 . 2011-01-01 19:22 15004 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\HZXCSFDI\giaykyquai18[1].jpg
2011-01-01 19:22 . 2011-01-01 19:22 8787 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\ED7WL5KI\vinghep[1].jpg
2011-01-01 19:22 . 2011-01-01 19:22 10934 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\SKQIFO8M\q10[1].jpg
2011-01-01 19:22 . 2011-01-01 19:22 6224 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\PUP0EC6X\ngantd[1].jpg
2011-01-01 19:22 . 2011-01-01 19:22 8880 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\HZXCSFDI\khan1[1].jpg
2011-01-01 19:22 . 2011-01-01 19:22 6408 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\ED7WL5KI\lentd[1].jpg
2011-01-01 19:22 . 2011-01-01 19:22 4707 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\SKQIFO8M\tretd[1].jpg
2011-01-01 19:22 . 2011-01-01 19:22 5574 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\PUP0EC6X\vaytd[1].jpg
2011-01-01 19:22 . 2011-01-01 19:22 7971 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\HZXCSFDI\saotd[1].jpg
2011-01-01 19:22 . 2011-01-01 19:22 32035 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\ED7WL5KI\video[1].png
2011-01-01 19:22 . 2011-01-01 19:22 3117 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\PUP0EC6X\sot2td[1].jpg
2011-01-01 19:22 . 2011-01-01 19:22 3349 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\PUP0EC6X\tui5td[1].jpg
2011-01-01 19:22 . 2011-01-01 19:22 5277 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\HZXCSFDI\nem3-1[1].jpg
2011-01-01 19:22 . 2011-01-01 19:22 7179 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\ED7WL5KI\vaytd[1].jpg
2011-01-01 19:22 . 2011-01-01 19:22 125 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\PUP0EC6X\ads_em9uZV9NVEk0TnpRNE5EazNPRjh4TWpnMk9EVTFPRFExWHpJME1GOHlNREE9Lmh0bWxVNzI4STdWRTEwMTAxMDc4Mk0zOFc=[3].txt
2011-01-01 19:22 . 2011-01-01 19:22 5050 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\HZXCSFDI\long6td[1].jpg
2011-01-01 19:22 . 2011-01-01 19:22 8397 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\ED7WL5KI\sao2td[1].jpg
2011-01-01 19:22 . 2011-01-01 19:22 92 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\[email protected][9].txt
2011-01-01 19:09 . 2011-01-01 19:09 11997 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\PUP0EC6X\1[3].jpg
2011-01-01 19:09 . 2011-01-01 19:09 12538 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\ED7WL5KI\nguoi[1].jpg
2011-01-01 19:09 . 2011-01-01 19:09 63139 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\PUP0EC6X\6[3].jpg
2011-01-01 19:09 . 2011-01-01 19:09 125 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\HZXCSFDI\ads_em9uZV9NVEk0TnpRNE5EazNPRjh4TWpnMk9EVTFPRFExWHpJME1GOHlNREE9Lmh0bWxVNzI4STdWRTEwMTAxMDc4Mk0zOFc=[6].txt
2011-01-01 19:09 . 2011-01-01 19:09 40378 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\ED7WL5KI\1[2].jpg
2011-01-01 19:09 . 2011-01-01 19:09 11763 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\ED7WL5KI\13[2].jpg
2011-01-01 19:09 . 2011-01-01 19:09 1843 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\PUP0EC6X\ReceiveComment[3].aspx
2011-01-01 19:09 . 2011-01-01 19:09 18135 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\PUP0EC6X\mt[1].jpg
2011-01-01 19:03 . 2011-01-01 19:03 10630 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\HZXCSFDI\Settings[1].ashx
2011-01-01 18:46 . 2011-01-01 18:46 934 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\ED7WL5KI\index[1].htm
2011-01-01 18:44 . 2011-01-01 18:44 86 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
2011-01-01 18:28 . 2011-01-01 18:28 114595 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\SKQIFO8M\n3[1].jpg
2011-01-01 18:28 . 2011-01-01 18:28 134242 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\SKQIFO8M\n[1].jpg
2011-01-01 18:28 . 2011-01-01 18:28 132150 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\SKQIFO8M\n2[1].jpg
2011-01-01 18:28 . 2011-01-01 18:28 145649 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\SKQIFO8M\n1[1].jpg
2011-01-01 18:28 . 2011-01-01 18:28 146935 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\SKQIFO8M\n4[1].jpg
2011-01-01 18:28 . 2011-01-01 19:09 104 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\[email protected][11].txt
2011-01-01 18:28 . 2011-01-01 18:28 125 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\PUP0EC6X\ads_em9uZV9NVEk0TnpRNE5EazNPRjh4TWpnMk9EVTFPRFExWHpJME1GOHlNREE9Lmh0bWxVNzI4STdWRTEwMTAxMDc4Mk0zOFc=[2].txt
2011-01-01 18:28 . 2011-01-01 18:28 1835 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\HZXCSFDI\ReceiveComment[4].aspx
2011-01-01 18:27 . 2011-01-01 18:27 4369 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\ED7WL5KI\get[2].html
2011-01-01 18:27 . 2011-01-01 18:27 1025 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\SKQIFO8M\get[4].html
2011-01-01 18:27 . 2011-01-01 18:27 125 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\HZXCSFDI\ads_em9uZV9NVEk1TXpVek1USTJObDh4TWpnMk9EVTFPRFExWHpNM01GOHlORFk9Lmh0bWxVNzI4STdWRTEwMTAxMDc4Mk0zOFc=[2].txt
2011-01-01 18:27 . 2011-01-01 18:27 19 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\ED7WL5KI\80919[1]
2011-01-01 18:20 . 2011-01-01 19:51 97 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\[email protected][10].txt
2011-01-01 18:20 . 2011-01-01 18:20 0 ------w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\PUP0EC6X\click[2].aspx
2011-01-01 18:20 . 2011-01-01 18:20 125 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\PUP0EC6X\ads_em9uZV9NVEk0TnpRNE5EazNPRjh4TWpnMk9EVTFPRFExWHpJME1GOHlNREE9Lmh0bWxVNzI4STdWRTEwMTAxMDc4Mk0zOFc=[1].txt
2011-01-01 18:20 . 2011-01-01 18:20 1835 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\HZXCSFDI\ReceiveComment[3].aspx
2011-01-01 18:20 . 2011-01-01 18:20 23019 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\ED7WL5KI\my-pham[1].jpg
2011-01-01 18:20 . 2011-01-01 18:20 96 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\[email protected][8].txt
2011-01-01 18:17 . 2011-01-01 18:17 28246 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\ED7WL5KI\manifest[1].cab
2011-01-01 18:17 . 2011-01-01 18:17 28246 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\temp\divAA76.tmp\div22C3.tmp
2011-01-01 18:17 . 2011-01-01 18:17 1220 --s-a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\LocalLow\Microsoft\CryptnetUrlCache\Content\D47DBD2F9E3365FBBE008D71FB06716F_4DD1053BCC726DA41115FFF4C7D6E9CC
2011-01-01 18:17 . 2011-01-01 18:17 404 --s-a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\LocalLow\Microsoft\CryptnetUrlCache\MetaData\D47DBD2F9E3365FBBE008D71FB06716F_4DD1053BCC726DA41115FFF4C7D6E9CC
2011-01-01 18:17 . 2011-01-01 18:17 862872 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Roaming\yahoo!\SearchProtection\fudogs_2.0.1.13_msgr_bts_setup.2010.04.01.01.exe
2011-01-01 18:12 . 2011-01-01 18:12 125 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\SKQIFO8M\ads_em9uZV9NVEk0TnpRNE5EazNPRjh4TWpnMk9EVTFPRFExWHpJME1GOHlNREE9Lmh0bWxVNzI4STdWRTEwMTAxMDc4Mk0zOFc=[2].txt
2011-01-01 18:12 . 2011-01-01 18:12 1835 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\SKQIFO8M\ReceiveComment[2].aspx
2011-01-01 18:12 . 2011-01-01 18:12 31906 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\PUP0EC6X\chiem-nha[1].jpg
2011-01-01 18:12 . 2011-01-01 18:12 96 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\[email protected][7].txt
2011-01-01 18:11 . 2011-01-01 18:11 10463 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\HZXCSFDI\re[1].jpg
2011-01-01 18:11 . 2011-01-01 18:11 13342 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\ED7WL5KI\thoat[1].jpg
2011-01-01 18:11 . 2011-01-01 18:11 9653 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\SKQIFO8M\bao[1].jpg
2011-01-01 18:11 . 2011-01-01 18:11 11415 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\PUP0EC6X\ac[1].jpg
2011-01-01 18:11 . 2011-01-01 18:11 3057 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\HZXCSFDI\cong[1].jpg
2011-01-01 18:11 . 2011-01-01 18:11 3095 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\ED7WL5KI\dam[1].jpg
2011-01-01 18:11 . 2011-01-01 18:11 3086 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\SKQIFO8M\ag[1].jpg
2011-01-01 18:11 . 2011-01-01 18:11 3333 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\HZXCSFDI\3900000000000[1].jpg
2011-01-01 18:11 . 2011-01-01 18:11 2580 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\PUP0EC6X\ma[1].jpg
2011-01-01 18:11 . 2011-01-01 18:11 3622 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\ED7WL5KI\su[2].jpg
2011-01-01 18:11 . 2011-01-01 18:11 2744 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\SKQIFO8M\bayd[1].jpg
2011-01-01 18:11 . 2011-01-01 18:11 3442 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\PUP0EC6X\daochichnhi_resize[1].jpg
2011-01-01 18:11 . 2011-01-01 18:11 3884 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\HZXCSFDI\390-am-anh[1].jpg
2011-01-01 18:11 . 2011-01-01 18:11 2659 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\ED7WL5KI\uye[1].jpg
2011-01-01 18:11 . 2011-01-01 18:11 2725 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\SKQIFO8M\nghe[1].jpg
2011-01-01 18:11 . 2011-01-01 18:11 2729 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\PUP0EC6X\130tai-chuc[1].jpg
2011-01-01 18:11 . 2011-01-01 18:11 3444 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\HZXCSFDI\130khanh[1].jpg
2011-01-01 18:11 . 2011-01-01 18:11 3248 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\ED7WL5KI\130-tai-nan[1].jpg
2011-01-01 18:11 . 2011-01-01 18:11 7036 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\PUP0EC6X\3[2].jpg
2011-01-01 18:11 . 2011-01-01 18:11 8532 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\SKQIFO8M\thu[1].gif
2011-01-01 18:11 . 2011-01-01 18:11 9938 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\HZXCSFDI\1[1].jpg
2011-01-01 18:11 . 2011-01-01 18:11 9420 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\ED7WL5KI\390treeeeee[1].jpg
2011-01-01 18:11 . 2011-01-01 18:11 2260 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\PUP0EC6X\130chet-tham[1].jpg
2011-01-01 18:11 . 2011-01-01 18:11 10250 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\HZXCSFDI\tay1[1].jpg
2011-01-01 18:11 . 2011-01-01 18:11 5702 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\ED7WL5KI\1_16[1].jpg
2011-01-01 18:11 . 2011-01-01 18:11 3189 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\PUP0EC6X\130sinh[1].jpg
2011-01-01 18:11 . 2011-01-01 18:11 5101 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\ED7WL5KI\139-chiem[1].jpg
2011-01-01 18:11 . 2011-01-01 18:11 125 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\HZXCSFDI\ads_em9uZV9NVEk1TXpVek1USTJObDh4TWpnMk9EVTFPRFExWHpNM01GOHlORFk9Lmh0bWxVNzI4STdWRTEwMTAxMDc4Mk0zOFc=[1].txt
2011-01-01 18:11 . 2011-01-01 18:11 6032 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\SKQIFO8M\11[1].jpg
2011-01-01 18:11 . 2011-01-01 18:11 4789 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\SKQIFO8M\130-my-pham[1].jpg
2011-01-01 18:11 . 2011-01-01 18:11 4335 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\SKQIFO8M\130trom[1].jpg
2011-01-01 18:11 . 2011-01-01 18:11 3779 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\HZXCSFDI\130chet-tham[1].jpg
2011-01-01 18:11 . 2011-01-01 18:11 5351 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\ED7WL5KI\130hiep-dam[1].jpg
2011-01-01 18:11 . 2011-01-01 18:11 5112 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\SKQIFO8M\130tai-chuc[1].jpg
2011-01-01 18:11 . 2011-01-01 18:11 89 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
2011-01-01 18:09 . 2011-01-01 18:09 11535 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\ED7WL5KI\su[1].jpg
2011-01-01 18:09 . 2011-01-01 18:09 155625 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\PUP0EC6X\KQXS_400x100_new[1].gif
2011-01-01 18:09 . 2011-01-01 18:09 11899 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\PUP0EC6X\sao[1].jpg
2011-01-01 18:09 . 2011-01-01 18:09 11083 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\SKQIFO8M\sukien[1].jpg
2011-01-01 18:09 . 2011-01-01 18:09 12787 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\HZXCSFDI\ao[1].jpg
2011-01-01 18:09 . 2011-01-01 18:09 3515 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\ED7WL5KI\ti[1].jpg
2011-01-01 18:09 . 2011-01-01 18:09 3690 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\SKQIFO8M\ahgh[1].jpg
2011-01-01 18:09 . 2011-01-01 18:09 3617 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\HZXCSFDI\24[1].jpg
2011-01-01 18:09 . 2011-01-01 18:09 3560 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\ED7WL5KI\lo[1].jpg
2011-01-01 18:09 . 2011-01-01 18:09 2789 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\PUP0EC6X\nhh[1].jpg
2011-01-01 18:09 . 2011-01-01 18:09 3317 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\PUP0EC6X\top[1].jpg
2011-01-01 18:09 . 2011-01-01 18:09 2944 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\ED7WL5KI\uyen[1].jpg
2011-01-01 18:09 . 2011-01-01 18:09 3770 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\HZXCSFDI\dabao[1].jpg
2011-01-01 18:09 . 2011-01-01 18:09 2844 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\SKQIFO8M\3[1].jpg
2011-01-01 18:09 . 2011-01-01 18:09 3029 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\HZXCSFDI\hung_resize[1].jpg
2011-01-01 18:09 . 2011-01-01 18:09 3214 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\PUP0EC6X\co[1].jpg
2011-01-01 18:09 . 2011-01-01 18:09 10417 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\PUP0EC6X\khoc[2].jpg
2011-01-01 18:09 . 2011-01-01 18:09 3544 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\SKQIFO8M\TanThieuLamTu-ht_resize[1].jpg
2011-01-01 18:09 . 2011-01-01 18:09 81825 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\SKQIFO8M\1[2].jpg
2011-01-01 18:09 . 2011-01-01 18:09 2840 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\PUP0EC6X\na[1].jpg
2011-01-01 18:09 . 2011-01-01 18:09 3060 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\HZXCSFDI\130hh_resize[1].jpg
2011-01-01 18:09 . 2011-01-01 18:09 8523 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\HZXCSFDI\4[3].jpg
2011-01-01 18:09 . 2011-01-01 18:09 6316 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\HZXCSFDI\k[2].jpg
2011-01-01 18:09 . 2011-01-01 18:09 11587 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\HZXCSFDI\ahgh[1].jpg
2011-01-01 18:09 . 2011-01-01 18:09 7926 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\ED7WL5KI\le1[1].jpg
2011-01-01 18:09 . 2011-01-01 18:09 9271 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\PUP0EC6X\6[2].jpg
2011-01-01 18:09 . 2011-01-01 18:09 8128 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\SKQIFO8M\21[1].jpg
2011-01-01 18:09 . 2011-01-01 18:09 35072 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\HZXCSFDI\td3[1].jpg
2011-01-01 18:09 . 2011-01-01 18:09 1839 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\ED7WL5KI\ReceiveComment[4].aspx
2011-01-01 18:09 . 2011-01-01 18:09 99 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\[email protected][5].txt
2011-01-01 18:09 . 2011-01-01 18:09 218897 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\ED7WL5KI\5[1].jpg
2011-01-01 18:07 . 2011-01-01 18:07 49 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\SKQIFO8M\tap[1].gif
2011-01-01 18:07 . 2011-01-01 18:07 181 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
2011-01-01 18:07 . 2011-01-01 18:07 109 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
2011-01-01 18:07 . 2011-01-01 18:07 498 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
2011-01-01 18:07 . 2011-01-01 18:07 43 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\PUP0EC6X\set_partner_uid[1].gif
2011-01-01 18:07 . 2011-01-01 18:07 243 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
2011-01-01 18:07 . 2011-01-01 18:07 389 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\HZXCSFDI\p[2].json
2011-01-01 18:07 . 2011-01-01 18:07 125 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\ED7WL5KI\ads_em9uZV9NVEk0TnpRNE5EazNPRjh4TWpnMk9EVTFPRFExWHpJME1GOHlNREE9Lmh0bWxVNzI4STdWRTEwMTAxMDc4Mk0zOFc=[1].txt
2011-01-01 18:07 . 2011-01-01 18:07 1839 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\HZXCSFDI\ReceiveComment[2].aspx
2011-01-01 18:07 . 2011-01-01 18:07 4369 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\SKQIFO8M\get[3].html
2011-01-01 18:07 . 2011-01-01 18:07 1025 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\PUP0EC6X\get[5].html
2011-01-01 18:07 . 2011-01-01 18:07 125 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\SKQIFO8M\ads_em9uZV9NVEk0TnpRNE5EazNPRjh4TWpnMk9EVTFPRFExWHpJME1GOHlNREE9Lmh0bWxVNzI4STdWRTEwMTAxMDc4Mk0zOFc=[1].txt
2011-01-01 18:07 . 2011-01-01 18:07 19 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\PUP0EC6X\93679[1]
2011-01-01 18:02 . 2011-01-01 18:02 2656 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\HZXCSFDI\tinban-ht[1].jpg
2011-01-01 18:02 . 2011-01-01 18:02 2275 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\HZXCSFDI\tuthan-ht[1].jpg
2011-01-01 18:02 . 2011-01-01 18:02 2090 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\SKQIFO8M\ngangtrai-ht[1].jpg
2011-01-01 18:02 . 2011-01-01 18:02 2890 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\PUP0EC6X\390luom[1].jpg
2011-01-01 18:02 . 2011-01-01 18:02 2453 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\HZXCSFDI\maimai-ht[1].jpg
2011-01-01 18:02 . 2011-01-01 18:28 95 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\[email protected][6].txt
2011-01-01 18:02 . 2011-01-01 18:02 2702 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\ED7WL5KI\dinhmenh-ht[1].jpg
2011-01-01 18:02 . 2011-01-01 18:02 3401 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\ED7WL5KI\Luom2-ht_resize[1].jpg
2011-01-01 18:02 . 2011-01-01 18:02 3090 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\ED7WL5KI\tybuon-ht[1].jpg
2011-01-01 18:02 . 2011-01-01 18:02 50780 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\PUP0EC6X\batluc[1].jpg
2011-01-01 18:02 . 2011-01-01 18:02 125 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\HZXCSFDI\ads_em9uZV9NVEk0TnpRNE5EazNPRjh4TWpnMk9EVTFPRFExWHpJME1GOHlNREE9Lmh0bWxVNzI4STdWRTEwMTAxMDc4Mk0zOFc=[5].txt
2011-01-01 18:02 . 2011-01-01 18:02 2197 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\ED7WL5KI\noiso-ht[1].jpg
2011-01-01 18:02 . 2011-01-01 18:02 1840 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\PUP0EC6X\ReceiveComment[2].aspx
2011-01-01 18:02 . 2011-01-01 18:02 4110 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\HZXCSFDI\hoagiay-ht[1].jpg
2011-01-01 18:02 . 2011-01-01 18:02  2572 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\ED7WL5KI\390-my-tam[1].jpg
2011-01-01 18:02 . 2011-01-01 18:02 100 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
2011-01-01 17:59 . 2011-01-01 17:59 179 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\ED7WL5KI\xemtiep1[1].gif
2011-01-01 17:59 . 2011-01-01 17:59 8910 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\SKQIFO8M\130[1].jpg
2011-01-01 17:59 . 2011-01-01 17:59 154875 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\SKQIFO8M\18[1].jpg
2011-01-01 17:59 . 2011-01-01 17:59 151189 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\SKQIFO8M\17[1].jpg
2011-01-01 17:59 . 2011-01-01 17:59 4168 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\ED7WL5KI\18_thumb[1].jpg
2011-01-01 17:59 . 2011-01-01 17:59 1126 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\SKQIFO8M\button[1].gif
2011-01-01 17:59 . 2011-01-01 17:59 114908 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\SKQIFO8M\16[1].jpg
2011-01-01 17:59 . 2011-01-01 17:59 2893 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\PUP0EC6X\17_thumb[1].jpg
2011-01-01 17:59 . 2011-01-01 17:59 124109 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\PUP0EC6X\15[1].jpg
2011-01-01 17:59 . 2011-01-01 17:59 3526 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\PUP0EC6X\16_thumb[1].jpg
2011-01-01 17:59 . 2011-01-01 17:59 206163 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\PUP0EC6X\14[1].jpg
2011-01-01 17:59 . 2011-01-01 17:59 3667 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\HZXCSFDI\15_thumb[1].jpg
2011-01-01 17:59 . 2011-01-01 17:59 113135 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\HZXCSFDI\12[1].jpg
2011-01-01 17:59 . 2011-01-01 17:59 178642 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\HZXCSFDI\13[1].jpg
2011-01-01 17:59 . 2011-01-01 17:59 171882 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\HZXCSFDI\11[1].jpg
2011-01-01 17:59 . 2011-01-01 17:59 3785 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\SKQIFO8M\14_thumb[1].jpg
2011-01-01 17:59 . 2011-01-01 17:59 104829 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\SKQIFO8M\10[1].jpg
2011-01-01 17:59 . 2011-01-01 17:59 3850 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\PUP0EC6X\13_thumb[1].jpg
2011-01-01 17:59 . 2011-01-01 17:59 2878 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\ED7WL5KI\12_thumb[1].jpg
2011-01-01 17:59 . 2011-01-01 17:59 111411 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\HZXCSFDI\9[1].jpg
2011-01-01 17:59 . 2011-01-01 17:59 3332 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\SKQIFO8M\11_thumb[1].jpg
2011-01-01 17:59 . 2011-01-01 17:59 3154 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\HZXCSFDI\10_thumb[1].jpg
2011-01-01 17:59 . 2011-01-01 17:59 195473 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\ED7WL5KI\8[1].jpg
2011-01-01 17:59 . 2011-01-01 17:59 3518 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\HZXCSFDI\9_thumb[1].jpg
2011-01-01 17:59 . 2011-01-01 17:59 101491 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\ED7WL5KI\6[1].jpg
2011-01-01 17:59 . 2011-01-01 17:59 191080 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\ED7WL5KI\7[1].jpg
2011-01-01 17:59 . 2011-01-01 17:59 3811 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\SKQIFO8M\8_thumb[1].jpg
2011-01-01 17:59 . 2011-01-01 17:59 85591 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\SKQIFO8M\5[1].jpg
2011-01-01 17:59 . 2011-01-01 17:59 3740 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\PUP0EC6X\7_thumb[1].jpg
2011-01-01 17:59 . 2011-01-01 17:59 202560 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\PUP0EC6X\3[1].jpg
2011-01-01 17:59 . 2011-01-01 17:59 132946 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\PUP0EC6X\1[2].jpg
2011-01-01 17:59 . 2011-01-01 17:59 92053 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\HZXCSFDI\4[2].jpg
2011-01-01 17:59 . 2011-01-01 17:59 3386 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\ED7WL5KI\6_thumb[1].jpg
2011-01-01 17:59 . 2011-01-01 17:59 139548 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\ED7WL5KI\2[1].jpg
2011-01-01 17:59 . 2011-01-01 17:59 3828 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\SKQIFO8M\1_thumb[1].jpg
2011-01-01 17:59 . 2011-01-01 17:59 2699 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\PUP0EC6X\5_thumb[1].jpg
2011-01-01 17:59 . 2011-01-01 17:59 125 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\HZXCSFDI\ads_em9uZV9NVEk0TnpRNE5EazNPRjh4TWpnMk9EVTFPRFExWHpJME1GOHlNREE9Lmh0bWxVNzI4STdWRTEwMTAxMDc4Mk0zOFc=[4].txt
2011-01-01 17:59 . 2011-01-01 17:59 4095 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\ED7WL5KI\2_thumb[1].jpg
2011-01-01 17:59 . 2011-01-01 17:59 3615 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\SKQIFO8M\3_thumb[1].jpg
2011-01-01 17:59 . 2011-01-01 17:59 2736 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\PUP0EC6X\4_thumb[1].jpg
2011-01-01 17:59 . 2011-01-01 17:59 1574 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\HZXCSFDI\logo-xom[1].gif
2011-01-01 17:59 . 2011-01-01 17:59 2733 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\ED7WL5KI\390-uyen[1].jpg
2011-01-01 17:59 . 2011-01-01 17:59 95 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\[email protected][4].txt
2011-01-01 17:58 . 2011-01-01 17:58 1361 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\PUP0EC6X\dlPreview_bkg[1].png
2011-01-01 17:55 . 2011-01-01 17:55 1025 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\HZXCSFDI\get[2].html
2011-01-01 17:55 . 2011-01-01 17:55 4369 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\ED7WL5KI\get[1].html
2011-01-01 17:55 . 2011-01-01 17:55 125 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\PUP0EC6X\ads_em9uZV9NVEk1TXpVek1USTJObDh4TWpnMk9EVTFPRFExWHpNM01GOHlORFk9Lmh0bWxVNzI4STdWRTEwMTAxMDc4Mk0zOFc=[2].txt
2011-01-01 17:55 . 2011-01-01 17:55 19 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\ED7WL5KI\2258[1]
2011-01-01 17:55 . 2011-01-01 18:07 100 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\[email protected][3].txt
2011-01-01 17:55 . 2011-01-01 17:55 45 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\ED7WL5KI\submenu-itm[2].gif
2011-01-01 17:53 . 2011-01-01 17:53 137 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\ED7WL5KI\shadow-c[2].png
2011-01-01 17:53 . 2011-01-01 17:53 413 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\ED7WL5KI\shadow[1].png
2011-01-01 17:53 . 2011-01-01 17:53 134 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\HZXCSFDI\shadow-lr[1].png
2011-01-01 17:53 . 2011-01-01 17:53 10965 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\HZXCSFDI\giuluask.[1].jpg
2011-01-01 17:53 . 2011-01-01 17:53 10605 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\SKQIFO8M\bongdask.[1].jpg
2011-01-01 17:53 . 2011-01-01 17:53 955 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\SKQIFO8M\btn-send[1].gif
2011-01-01 17:53 . 2011-01-01 17:53 882 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\SKQIFO8M\topnews_number[2].gif
2011-01-01 17:53 . 2011-01-01 17:53 934 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\SKQIFO8M\index[1].htm
2011-01-01 17:53 . 2011-01-01 17:53 9501 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\SKQIFO8M\yeu-27.[2].jpg
2011-01-01 17:53 . 2011-01-01 17:53 10486 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\PUP0EC6X\phicongsk.[1].jpg
2011-01-01 17:53 . 2011-01-01 17:53 2819 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\HZXCSFDI\baogia-ht[1].jpg
2011-01-01 17:53 . 2011-01-01 17:53 3179 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\HZXCSFDI\damcuoi-ht[1].jpg
2011-01-01 17:53 . 2011-01-01 17:53 10067 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\PUP0EC6X\kinhhoangsk.[2].jpg
2011-01-01 17:53 . 2011-01-01 17:53 2868 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\SKQIFO8M\hamnong-ht[1].jpg
2011-01-01 17:53 . 2011-01-01 17:53 2858 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\ED7WL5KI\nghienchat-ht[1].jpg
2011-01-01 17:53 . 2011-01-01 17:53 3163 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\HZXCSFDI\nhocnhan-ht[1].jpg
2011-01-01 17:53 . 2011-01-01 17:53 3525 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\PUP0EC6X\cuocchien-ht[1].jpg
2011-01-01 17:53 . 2011-01-01 17:53 2286 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\ED7WL5KI\dethue-ht[1].jpg
2011-01-01 17:53 . 2011-01-01 17:53 2768  ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\SKQIFO8M\mianlien-ht[1].jpg
2011-01-01 17:53 . 2011-01-01 17:53 2650 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\SKQIFO8M\ngaide-ht[1].jpg
2011-01-01 17:53 . 2011-01-01 17:53 3153 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\HZXCSFDI\condau-ht[1].jpg
2011-01-01 17:53 . 2011-01-01 17:53 2744 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\SKQIFO8M\ha1td[1].jpg
2011-01-01 17:53 . 2011-01-01 17:53 2000 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\PUP0EC6X\Default[1].css
2011-01-01 17:53 . 2011-01-01 17:53 2746 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\PUP0EC6X\lenlut-ht[1].jpg
2011-01-01 17:53 . 2011-01-01 17:53 7811 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\ED7WL5KI\hinhmau[1].jpg
2011-01-01 17:53 . 2011-01-01 17:53 13159 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\PUP0EC6X\bangtuoi[1].jpg
2011-01-01 17:53 . 2011-01-01 17:53 2829 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\SKQIFO8M\bang5td[1].jpg
2011-01-01 17:53 . 2011-01-01 17:53 17738 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\SKQIFO8M\gioitinh[1].jpg
2011-01-01 17:53 . 2011-01-01 17:53 125 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\PUP0EC6X\ads_em9uZV9NVEk1TXpVek1USTJObDh4TWpnMk9EVTFPRFExWHpNM01GOHlORFk9Lmh0bWxVNzI4STdWRTEwMTAxMDc4Mk0zOFc=[1].txt
2011-01-01 17:53 . 2011-01-01 17:53 56923 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\HZXCSFDI\hunghuc[1].jpg
2011-01-01 17:53 . 2011-01-01 17:53 9871 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\SKQIFO8M\cobo[1].jpg
2011-01-01 17:53 . 2011-01-01 17:53 6383 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\ED7WL5KI\vehuu[1].jpg
2011-01-01 17:53 . 2011-01-01 17:53 8484 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\PUP0EC6X\tinhchiem[1].jpg
2011-01-01 17:53 . 2011-01-01 17:53 9877 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\PUP0EC6X\kinhhoang[2].jpg
2011-01-01 17:53 . 2011-01-01 17:53 67 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\ED7WL5KI\icontext[1].gif
2011-01-01 17:53 . 2011-01-01 17:53 110 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\ED7WL5KI\iconprint[1].gif
2011-01-01 17:53 . 2011-01-01 17:53 105 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\PUP0EC6X\iconemail[1].gif
2011-01-01 17:53 . 2011-01-01 17:53 94 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\HZXCSFDI\toolbox_scroller[1].gif
2011-01-01 17:53 . 2011-01-01 17:53 74 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\ED7WL5KI\toolbox_scrollbar[1].gif
2011-01-01 17:53 . 2011-01-01 17:53 3042 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\SKQIFO8M\390-tung[1].jpg
2011-01-01 17:53 . 2011-01-01 17:53 2614 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\SKQIFO8M\batluc-ht[1].jpg
2011-01-01 17:53 . 2011-01-01 17:53 50 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\HZXCSFDI\catebg[1].gif
2011-01-01 17:53 . 2011-01-01 17:53 317 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\PUP0EC6X\bookmark-en[1].gif
2011-01-01 17:53 . 2011-01-01 17:53 382 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\ED7WL5KI\closepopup[1].gif
2011-01-01 17:53 . 2011-01-01 17:53 343 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\PUP0EC6X\openpopup[1].gif
2011-01-01 17:53 . 2011-01-01 17:53 2303 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\SKQIFO8M\390-dam[1].jpg
2011-01-01 17:49 . 2011-01-01 17:49 48 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\HZXCSFDI\tooltipQC[1].gif
2011-01-01 17:49 . 2011-01-01 17:49 41335 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\ED7WL5KI\player[1].swf
2011-01-01 17:49 . 2011-01-01 17:49 30154 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\PUP0EC6X\qc300x250[1].swf
2011-01-01 17:49 . 2011-01-01 17:49 818 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\PUP0EC6X\c[2].gif
2011-01-01 17:49 . 2011-01-01 17:49 600 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\HZXCSFDI\1[1].gif
2011-01-01 17:49 . 2011-01-01 17:49 630 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\SKQIFO8M\7[1].gif
2011-01-01 17:49 . 2011-01-01 17:49 4369 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\PUP0EC6X\get[4].html
2011-01-01 17:49 . 2011-01-01 17:49 1025 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\SKQIFO8M\get[2].html
2011-01-01 17:49 . 2011-01-01 17:49 259 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\PUP0EC6X\btn-close[1].gif
2011-01-01 17:49 . 2011-01-01 17:49 3208 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\SKQIFO8M\loading1[2].gif
2011-01-01 17:49 . 2011-01-01 17:49 173 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\SKQIFO8M\bottombg[1].gif
2011-01-01 17:49 . 2011-01-01 17:49 3657 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\HZXCSFDI\Logo-icom[1].gif
2011-01-01 17:49 . 2011-01-01 17:49 2971 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\ED7WL5KI\hitkeo-ht[1].jpg
2011-01-01 17:49 . 2011-01-01 17:49 3168 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\ED7WL5KI\muop-ht[1].jpg
2011-01-01 17:49 . 2011-01-01 17:49 2805 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\SKQIFO8M\an-ht[1].jpg
2011-01-01 17:49 . 2011-01-01 17:49 4043 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\HZXCSFDI\tientet-ht[1].jpg
2011-01-01 17:49 . 2011-01-01 17:49 2890 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\PUP0EC6X\bantinh-ht[1].jpg
2011-01-01 17:49 . 2011-01-01 17:49 8735 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\ED7WL5KI\timnhausk.[1].jpg
2011-01-01 17:49 . 2011-01-01 17:49 39165 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\HZXCSFDI\tretho200x200[1].swf
2011-01-01 17:49 . 2011-01-01 17:49 3773 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\HZXCSFDI\uye[1].jpg
2011-01-01 17:49 . 2011-01-01 17:49 204 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\PUP0EC6X\guithaoluan[1].gif
2011-01-01 17:49 . 2011-01-01 17:49 10939 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\HZXCSFDI\nghiensexsk.[1].jpg
2011-01-01 17:49 . 2011-01-01 17:49 7153 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\ED7WL5KI\aff[1].jpg
2011-01-01 17:49 . 2011-01-01 17:49 10380 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\ED7WL5KI\hien[1].jpg
2011-01-01 17:49 . 2011-01-01 17:49 162 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\SKQIFO8M\photo-next[1].gif
2011-01-01 17:49 . 2011-01-01 17:49 4784 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\SKQIFO8M\130xay[1].jpg
2011-01-01 17:49 . 2011-01-01 17:49 34252 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\PUP0EC6X\TINTUCONLINE[1].swf
2011-01-01 17:49 . 2011-01-01 17:49 13819 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\HZXCSFDI\101231bai19-ma-vnn-ava[1].jpg
2011-01-01 17:49 . 2011-01-01 17:49 31372 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\ED7WL5KI\Malillany_Marin-ht[1].jpg
2011-01-01 17:49 . 2011-01-01 17:49 1332 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\SKQIFO8M\VietNamNet[1].htm
2011-01-01 17:49 . 2011-01-01 17:49 3957 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\ED7WL5KI\Banhtd[1].jpg
2011-01-01 17:49 . 2011-01-01 17:49 159 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\PUP0EC6X\photo-back[1].gif
2011-01-01 17:49 . 2011-01-01 17:49 179 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\SKQIFO8M\xemtiep2[1].gif
2011-01-01 17:49 . 2011-01-01 17:49 2994 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\SKQIFO8M\diemden[2].gif
2011-01-01 17:49 . 2011-01-01 17:49 1207 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\PUP0EC6X\incate-thamdo[1].gif
2011-01-01 17:49 . 2011-01-01 17:49 25095 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\ED7WL5KI\Tango[1].jpg
2011-01-01 17:49 . 2011-01-01 17:49 16808 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\HZXCSFDI\muacotchauPhi[1].jpg
2011-01-01 17:49 . 2011-01-01 17:49 819 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\SKQIFO8M\ketqua[1].gif
2011-01-01 17:49 . 2011-01-01 17:49 733 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\ED7WL5KI\gui[1].gif
2011-01-01 17:49 . 2011-01-01 17:49 39418 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\PUP0EC6X\500x100[1].swf
2011-01-01 17:49 . 2011-01-01 17:49 98 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\PUP0EC6X\xemtiep[2].gif
2011-01-01 17:49 . 2011-01-01 17:49 81 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\HZXCSFDI\catebox2[1].gif
2011-01-01 17:49 . 2011-01-01 17:49 347 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\SKQIFO8M\speak2[1].gif
2011-01-01 17:49 . 2011-01-01 17:49 31174 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\HZXCSFDI\MTD502x102[1].swf
2011-01-01 17:49 . 2011-01-01 17:49 81 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\SKQIFO8M\catebox1[1].gif
2011-01-01 17:49 . 2011-01-01 17:49 12228 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\ED7WL5KI\lenlut-ht[1].jpg
2011-01-01 17:49 . 2011-01-01 17:49 360 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\ED7WL5KI\speak1[2].gif
2011-01-01 17:49 . 2011-01-01 17:49 62 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\SKQIFO8M\pnl1-top[1].gif
2011-01-01 17:49 . 2011-01-01 17:49 186 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\PUP0EC6X\guitamsu[1].gif
2011-01-01 17:49 . 2011-01-01 17:49 5874 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\HZXCSFDI\thu6td[1].jpg
2011-01-01 17:49 . 2011-01-01 17:49 6191 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\ED7WL5KI\thu7td[1].jpg
2011-01-01 17:49 . 2011-01-01 17:49 6642 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\SKQIFO8M\lientuong[1].jpg
2011-01-01 17:49 . 2011-01-01 17:49 8475 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\PUP0EC6X\dep10td[1].jpg
2011-01-01 17:49 . 2011-01-01 17:49 85312 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\ED7WL5KI\logo-hgyt-460x100[1].swf
2011-01-01 17:49 . 2011-01-01 17:49 4823 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\ED7WL5KI\lonthung[1].jpg
2011-01-01 17:49 . 2011-01-01 17:49 5511 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\SKQIFO8M\dinh3td[1].jpg
2011-01-01 17:49 . 2011-01-01 17:49 7198 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\PUP0EC6X\congtd[1].jpg
2011-01-01 17:49 . 2011-01-01 17:49 14998 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\ED7WL5KI\holo-ht[1].jpg
2011-01-01 17:49 . 2011-01-01 17:49 14898 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\HZXCSFDI\b-ht[1].jpg
2011-01-01 17:49 . 2011-01-01 17:49 44637 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\HZXCSFDI\tretho460x100[1].swf
2011-01-01 17:49 . 2011-01-01 17:49 11797 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\ED7WL5KI\phidai-ht[1].jpg
2011-01-01 17:49 . 2011-01-01 17:49 10823 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\SKQIFO8M\ngot-ht[1].jpg
2011-01-01 17:49 . 2011-01-01 17:49 5137 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\PUP0EC6X\buoitd[1].jpg
2011-01-01 17:49 . 2011-01-01 17:49 4429 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\HZXCSFDI\ha1td[1].jpg
2011-01-01 17:49 . 2011-01-01 17:49 41693 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\ED7WL5KI\Vn-Index_chot_nam-ht[1].jpg
2011-01-01 17:49 . 2011-01-01 17:49 6347 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\SKQIFO8M\vaytd[1].jpg
2011-01-01 17:49 . 2011-01-01 17:49 48 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\SKQIFO8M\nut[2].gif
2011-01-01 17:49 . 2011-01-01 17:49 5027 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\PUP0EC6X\bang5td[1].jpg
2011-01-01 17:49 . 2011-01-01 17:49 524 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\HZXCSFDI\pnl-top[1].gif
2011-01-01 17:49 . 2011-01-01 17:49 4540 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\ED7WL5KI\bmwtd[1].jpg
2011-01-01 17:49 . 2011-01-01 17:49 42 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\SKQIFO8M\Blank_1x1[1].gif
2011-01-01 17:49 . 2011-01-01 17:49 12899 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\SKQIFO8M\101231bai20-mattroi-vnn-ava[1].jpg
2011-01-01 17:49 . 2011-01-01 17:49 3089 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\HZXCSFDI\hlvtd[1].jpg
2011-01-01 17:49 . 2011-01-01 17:49 13268 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\PUP0EC6X\101231bai21-haihuoc-zing-ava[1].jpg
2011-01-01 17:49 . 2011-01-01 17:49 5617 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\HZXCSFDI\130-tai-nan[1].jpg
2011-01-01 17:49 . 2011-01-01 17:49 314 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\ED7WL5KI\close[1].gif
2011-01-01 17:49 . 2011-01-01 17:49 1402 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\PUP0EC6X\dl_button_sprite_[1].gif
2011-01-01 17:49 . 2011-01-01 17:49 104 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
2011-01-01 17:49 . 2011-01-01 17:49 1405 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\HZXCSFDI\dl_number_sprite[1].gif
2011-01-01 17:49 . 2011-01-01 17:49 389 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\ED7WL5KI\tt-next[1].gif
2011-01-01 17:49 . 2011-01-01 17:49 283 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\ED7WL5KI\tt-pause[2].gif
2011-01-01 17:49 . 2011-01-01 17:49 53938 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\PUP0EC6X\hvnv_ttol_311210[1].swf
2011-01-01 17:49 . 2011-01-01 17:49 387 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\SKQIFO8M\tt-back[1].gif
2011-01-01 17:49 . 2011-01-01 17:49 131 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\PUP0EC6X\comment[1].gif
2011-01-01 17:49 . 2011-01-01 17:49 5297 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\PUP0EC6X\MariquenaCornejotd[1].jpg
2011-01-01 17:49 . 2011-01-01 17:49 1441 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\HZXCSFDI\banner[1].gif
2011-01-01 17:49 . 2011-01-01 17:49 125 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\HZXCSFDI\ads_em9uZV9NVEk0TnpRNE5EazNPRjh4TWpnMk9EVTFPRFExWHpJME1GOHlNREE9Lmh0bWxVNzI4STdWRTEwMTAxMDc4Mk0zOFc=[3].txt
2011-01-01 17:49 . 2011-01-01 17:49 1192 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\HZXCSFDI\numsep[2].png
2011-01-01 17:49 . 2011-01-01 17:49 519 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\PUP0EC6X\tintuconline[1].gif
2011-01-01 17:49 . 2011-01-01 17:49 1426 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\ED7WL5KI\sprite_sheet[1].gif
2011-01-01 17:49 . 2011-01-01 17:49 12447 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\SKQIFO8M\notnhac-ht[1].jpg
2011-01-01 17:49 . 2011-01-01 17:49 14508 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\PUP0EC6X\hunghuc-ht[1].jpg
2011-01-01 17:49 . 2011-01-01 17:49 5940 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\HZXCSFDI\130chat[1].jpg
2011-01-01 17:49 . 2011-01-01 17:49 5469 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\ED7WL5KI\130hh[1].jpg
2011-01-01 17:49 . 2011-01-01 17:49 107276 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\ED7WL5KI\hitkeotop[1].jpg
2011-01-01 17:49 . 2011-01-01 17:49 6205 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\ED7WL5KI\130du-lich[1].jpg
2011-01-01 17:49 . 2011-01-01 17:49 2211 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\PUP0EC6X\hiephung1[1].gif
2011-01-01 17:49 . 2011-01-01 17:49 1956 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\ED7WL5KI\adnetwork[1].js
2011-01-01 17:49 . 2011-01-01 17:49 67031 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\PUP0EC6X\batluctop[1].jpg
2011-01-01 17:49 . 2011-01-01 17:49 27788 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\SKQIFO8M\photo[1].png
2011-01-01 17:49 . 2011-01-01 17:49 363 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\SKQIFO8M\search_text-field[1].gif
2011-01-01 17:49 . 2011-01-01 17:49 2221 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\HZXCSFDI\png[1].htc
2011-01-01 17:49 . 2011-01-01 17:49 5864 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\ED7WL5KI\hung[1].jpg
2011-01-01 17:49 . 2011-01-01 17:49 354 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\ED7WL5KI\bttn_search2[2].gif
2011-01-01 17:49 . 2011-01-01 17:49 1430 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\PUP0EC6X\SmallIndexChart[1].gif
2011-01-01 17:49 . 2011-01-01 17:49 21195 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\SKQIFO8M\390-uyen[1].jpg
2011-01-01 17:49 . 2011-01-01 17:49 15709 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\PUP0EC6X\390-my-tam[1].jpg
2011-01-01 17:49 . 2011-01-01 17:49 14424 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\HZXCSFDI\390-dam[1].jpg
2011-01-01 17:49 . 2011-01-01 17:49 26003 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\ED7WL5KI\390-tung[1].jpg
2011-01-01 17:49 . 2011-01-01 17:49 315 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\PUP0EC6X\m-photo[1].gif
2011-01-01 17:49 . 2011-01-01 17:49 434 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\SKQIFO8M\m-thugian[1].gif
2011-01-01 17:49 . 2011-01-01 17:49 163 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\PUP0EC6X\headerbg[1].gif
2011-01-01 17:49 . 2011-01-01 17:49 370 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\HZXCSFDI\m-giaitri[1].gif
2011-01-01 17:49 . 2011-01-01 17:49 677 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\HZXCSFDI\m-blogvip[1].gif
2011-01-01 17:49 . 2011-01-01 17:49 1661 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\SKQIFO8M\topmenu-bg[1].gif
2011-01-01 17:49 . 2011-01-01 17:49 472 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\HZXCSFDI\m-thoitrang[1].gif
2011-01-01 17:49 . 2011-01-01 17:49 487 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\SKQIFO8M\m-congnghe[2].gif
2011-01-01 17:49 . 2011-01-01 17:49 131995 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\SKQIFO8M\728x90-%20Vietnamnet[1].swf
2011-01-01 17:49 . 2011-01-01 17:49 449 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\HZXCSFDI\m-khoahoc[1].gif
2011-01-01 17:49 . 2011-01-01 17:49 410 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\PUP0EC6X\m-thethao[1].gif
2011-01-01 17:49 . 2011-01-01 17:49 380 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\ED7WL5KI\m-thegioi[1].gif
2011-01-01 17:49 . 2011-01-01 17:49 62019 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\ED7WL5KI\banner%20728%20x%20090%20p3%2060Kb[1].swf
2011-01-01 17:49 . 2011-01-01 17:49 408 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\PUP0EC6X\m-vanhoa[1].gif
2011-01-01 17:49 . 2011-01-01 17:49 345 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\ED7WL5KI\m-xahoi[2].gif
2011-01-01 17:49 . 2011-01-01 17:49 89457 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\ED7WL5KI\729x90.%20vietnamnet[1].swf
2011-01-01 17:49 . 2011-01-01 17:49 371 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\ED7WL5KI\m-kinhte[1].gif
2011-01-01 17:49 . 2011-01-01 17:49 475 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\ED7WL5KI\m-trangchu[2].gif
2011-01-01 17:49 . 2011-01-01 17:49 944 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\SKQIFO8M\m-vietnamnet1[1].gif
2011-01-01 17:49 . 2011-01-01 17:49 3120 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\HZXCSFDI\logo-vietnamnet1[1].gif
2011-01-01 17:49 . 2011-01-01 17:49 4629 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\SKQIFO8M\logo-tintuconline[1].gif
2011-01-01 17:49 . 2011-01-01 17:49 1625 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\HZXCSFDI\truyenhinhvnn[1].gif
2011-01-01 17:49 . 2011-01-01 17:49 1432 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\SKQIFO8M\timebg[1].gif
2011-01-01 17:49 . 2011-01-01 17:49 1305 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\PUP0EC6X\lienhequangcao1[1].gif
2011-01-01 17:49 . 2011-01-01 17:49 918 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\ED7WL5KI\leaderboard_bg[1].gif
2011-01-01 17:49 . 2011-01-01 17:49 44751 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\HZXCSFDI\ttol[1].css
2011-01-01 17:49 . 2011-01-01 17:49 126316 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\HZXCSFDI\lib[1].js
2011-01-01 17:49 . 2011-01-01 17:49 7362 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\PUP0EC6X\Default[1].js
2011-01-01 17:49 . 2011-01-01 17:49 1114 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\SKQIFO8M\templates[1].js
2011-01-01 17:49 . 2011-01-01 17:49 133 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
2011-01-01 17:49 . 2011-01-01 17:49 61568 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\SKQIFO8M\search[1].txt
2011-01-01 17:49 . 2011-01-01 17:49 536 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\ED7WL5KI\search[5]
2011-01-01 17:49 . 2011-01-01 17:49 2992 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\PUP0EC6X\Toolbar[1].txt
2011-01-01 17:48 . 2011-01-01 17:48 21759 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\SKQIFO8M\6e27b53618732997[1].js
2011-01-01 17:48 . 2011-01-01 17:48 40 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\UserData\EQ2H8SAU\pmocntr2[1].xml
2011-01-01 17:48 . 2011-01-01 17:48 16972 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\HZXCSFDI\google_com_vn[1].txt
2011-01-01 17:48 . 2011-01-01 18:17 16384 --sha-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\History\Low\History.IE5\index.dat
2011-01-01 17:48 . 2011-01-01 18:17 16384 --sha-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\index.dat
2011-01-01 17:48 . 2011-01-01 17:48 67 --sh--w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Low\Content.IE5\2UOSKY0L\desktop.ini
2011-01-01 17:48 . 2011-01-01 17:48 67 --sh--w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Low\Content.IE5\E9CGPPLV\desktop.ini
2011-01-01 17:48 . 2011-01-01 17:48 67 --sh--w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Low\Content.IE5\FHYWSPGJ\desktop.ini
2011-01-01 17:48 . 2011-01-01 17:48 67 --sh--w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Low\Content.IE5\J5AK547A\desktop.ini
2011-01-01 17:48 . 2011-01-01 18:17 32768 --sha-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Low\Content.IE5\index.dat
2011-01-01 17:48 . 2011-01-01 17:48 145 --sh--w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\History\Low\desktop.ini
2011-01-01 17:48 . 2011-01-01 17:48 145 --sh--w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\History\Low\History.IE5\desktop.ini
2011-01-01 17:48 . 2011-01-01 17:48 67 --sh--w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Low\Content.IE5\desktop.ini
2011-01-01 17:48 . 2011-01-01 17:48 67 --sh--w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Low\desktop.ini
2011-01-01 17:48 . 2011-01-01 17:48 291 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\ED7WL5KI\filelist[1].txt
2011-01-01 17:48 . 2011-01-01 17:48 3169 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\HZXCSFDI\bullet[1]
2011-01-01 17:48 . 2011-01-01 17:48 453 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\SKQIFO8M\background_gradient[1]
2011-01-01 17:48 . 2011-01-01 17:48 6993 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\ED7WL5KI\info_48[1]
2011-01-01 17:48 . 2011-01-01 17:48 3948 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\HZXCSFDI\syntax[1]
2011-01-01 17:48 . 2011-01-01 17:48 707 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\temp\StructuredQuery.log
2011-01-01 17:48 . 2011-01-01 17:48 8601 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\PUP0EC6X\httpErrorPagesScripts[1]
2011-01-01 17:48 . 2011-01-01 17:48 1817 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\ED7WL5KI\errorPageStrings[1]
2011-01-01 17:48 . 2011-01-01 17:48 2713 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\HZXCSFDI\navcancl[1]
2011-01-01 17:48 . 2011-01-01 17:47 32768 --sha-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\History\History.IE5\MSHist012011010120110102\index.dat
2011-01-01 17:48 . 2011-01-01 17:47 32768 --sha-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\History\History.IE5\MSHist012010122020101227\index.dat
2011-01-01 17:48 . 2011-01-01 17:48 3560 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\ED7WL5KI\tools[1]
2011-01-01 17:48 . 2011-01-01 17:48 3414 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\PUP0EC6X\down[1]
2011-01-01 17:48 . 2011-01-01 17:48 3366 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\SKQIFO8M\favcenter[1]
2011-01-01 17:48 . 2011-01-01 17:48 8230 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\ED7WL5KI\noConnect[1]
2011-01-01 17:48 . 2011-01-01 17:48 8601 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\SKQIFO8M\HttpErrorPagesScripts[1]
2011-01-01 17:48 . 2011-01-01 17:48 5947 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\PUP0EC6X\dnserror[1]
2011-01-01 17:48 . 2011-01-01 17:48 1817 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\SKQIFO8M\errorpagestrings[1]
2011-01-01 17:48 . 2011-01-01 17:48 2168 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\PUP0EC6X\ErrorPageTemplate[1]
2011-01-01 17:47 . 2011-01-01 17:47 3302 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\LocalLow\ZoneAlarm_Security\Repository\conduit_CT2645238_CT2645238\ToolbarLogin\data.bck.txt
2011-01-01 17:47 . 2011-01-01 17:47 0 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\temp\divAA76.tmp\divAB80.tmp
2011-01-01 17:47 . 2011-01-01 17:47 148526 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\temp\ArmUI.ini
2010-12-25 15:33 . 2010-12-25 15:33 87608 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Caches\{AFBF9F1A-8EE8-4C77-AF34-C647E37CA0D9}.1.ver0x0000000000000005.db
2010-12-25 15:33 . 2010-12-25 15:33 0 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\temp\96D2.tmp
2010-12-25 15:33 . 2010-12-25 15:33 900 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Roaming\F604.F10
2010-12-25 15:33 . 2010-12-25 15:33 126976 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\temp\0.7534500054759954.exe
2010-12-25 15:33 . 2010-12-25 15:33 4816 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\s3qiwb46.default\bookmarkbackups\bookmarks-2010-12-25.json
2010-12-25 15:33 . 2010-12-25 15:33 1 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\LocalLow\Sun\Java\Deployment\cache\6.0\lastAccessed
2010-12-25 15:33 . 2010-12-25 15:33 3758 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\LocalLow\Sun\Java\Deployment\cache\6.0\60\3648f8bc-51beb61e
2010-12-25 15:33 . 2010-12-25 15:33 540 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\LocalLow\Sun\Java\Deployment\cache\6.0\60\3648f8bc-51beb61e.idx
2010-12-25 15:33 . 2010-12-25 15:33 45 --s-a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Crypto\RSA\S-1-5-21-1091458698-4168382227-4037560278-1005\83aa4cc77f591dfc2374580bbd95f6ba_792516a2-2811-495f-8f90-a0fc13955dcf
2010-12-25 15:30 . 2010-12-25 15:30 43526 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\s3qiwb46.default\Cache\41DADB0Fd01
2010-12-25 15:30 . 2010-12-25 15:30 112186 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\s3qiwb46.default\Cache\C20A2BAAd01
2010-12-25 15:30 . 2010-12-25 15:30 27073 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\s3qiwb46.default\Cache\77F2697Ed01
2010-12-25 15:30 . 2010-12-25 15:30 28033 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\s3qiwb46.default\Cache\6E13ED96d01
2010-12-25 15:30 . 2011-01-02 06:23 570492 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\s3qiwb46.default\Cache\_CACHE_001_
2010-12-25 15:30 . 2011-01-02 06:23 440637 ----a-w-  c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\s3qiwb46.default\Cache\_CACHE_002_
2010-12-25 15:30 . 2011-01-02 06:23 813720 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\s3qiwb46.default\Cache\_CACHE_003_
2010-12-25 15:30 . 2011-01-02 06:23 33044 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\s3qiwb46.default\Cache\_CACHE_MAP_
2010-12-25 15:29 . 2010-12-25 15:30 28268 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\temp\div841D.tmp\div8527.tmp
2010-12-21 04:08 . 2010-12-21 04:08 43 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\SKQIFO8M\b[4].gif
2010-12-21 04:08 . 2010-12-21 04:08 2072 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\PUP0EC6X\client_ad[1].php
2010-12-21 04:07 . 2010-12-21 04:07 2063 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\PUP0EC6X\sprite_videoicon_20100201[1].png
2010-12-21 04:07 . 2010-12-21 04:07 20344 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\SKQIFO8M\avatar[1].png
2010-12-21 04:07 . 2010-12-21 04:07 4544 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\SKQIFO8M\lunar1[1].jpg
2010-12-21 04:07 . 2010-12-21 04:07 1806 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\HZXCSFDI\sabrina3-pdsm[1].jpg
2010-12-21 04:07 . 2010-12-21 04:07 1312 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\HZXCSFDI\lunar1-pdsm[1].jpg
2010-12-21 04:07 . 2010-12-21 04:07 2647 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\HZXCSFDI\blockbuster-sm[1].jpg
2010-12-21 04:07 . 2010-12-21 04:07 1483 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\HZXCSFDI\deadman-sm[1].jpg
2010-12-21 04:07 . 2010-12-21 04:07 12405 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\HZXCSFDI\carousel_091007[1].gif
2010-12-21 04:07 . 2010-12-21 04:07 43 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\SKQIFO8M\spacer[1].gif
2010-12-21 04:07 . 2010-12-21 04:07 1581 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\PUP0EC6X\11s[1].png
2010-12-21 04:07 . 2010-12-21 04:07 2944 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\PUP0EC6X\28s[1].png
2010-12-21 04:07 . 2010-12-21 04:07 2205 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\ED7WL5KI\45s[1].png
2010-12-21 04:07 . 2010-12-21 04:07 1731 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\ED7WL5KI\26s[1].png
2010-12-21 04:07 . 2010-12-21 04:07 53 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\ED7WL5KI\menuarodwn8_dim_1[1].gif
2010-12-21 04:07 . 2010-12-21 04:07 4456 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\HZXCSFDI\yql[1]
2010-12-21 04:07 . 2010-12-21 04:07 32864 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\HZXCSFDI\mat_grl_messenger_logingrnsqrxmas_matchchat_vszip_chatnowblubtn_55526_121510_yahoo_300x250[1].swf
2010-12-21 04:07 . 2010-12-21 04:07 3364 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\ED7WL5KI\purple[1].png
2010-12-21 04:07 . 2010-12-21 04:07 76803 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\ED7WL5KI\index[1].php
2010-12-21 04:07 . 2010-12-21 04:07 43 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\SKQIFO8M\b[3].gif
2010-12-21 04:07 . 2010-12-21 04:07 2426 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\SKQIFO8M\newstabs2[1].gif
2010-12-21 04:07 . 2010-12-21 04:07 3986 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\HZXCSFDI\purple[1].css
2010-12-21 04:07 . 2010-12-21 04:07 1463 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\ED7WL5KI\anim_loading_sm_082208[1].gif
2010-12-21 04:07 . 2010-12-21 04:07 104 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
2010-12-21 04:07 . 2010-12-21 04:07 5439 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\SKQIFO8M\ylogo24[1].png
2010-12-21 04:07 . 2010-12-21 04:07 122602 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\PUP0EC6X\combo[1]
2010-12-21 04:07 . 2010-12-21 04:07 20063 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\PUP0EC6X\gr10-swfo22[1].js
2010-12-21 04:07 . 2010-12-21 04:07 66488 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\PUP0EC6X\niftybase_201012101305[1].js
2010-12-21 04:07 . 2010-12-21 04:07 28383 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\HZXCSFDI\niftybase_20100831[1].css
2010-12-21 04:07 . 2010-12-21 04:07 14106 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\ED7WL5KI\insider_msg_yahoo_com[1].txt
2010-12-21 04:07 . 2010-12-21 04:07 1088 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\SKQIFO8M\fb_16_012110[1].gif
2010-12-21 04:07 . 2010-12-21 04:07 570 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\PUP0EC6X\itwitter[1].png
2010-12-21 04:07 . 2009-11-10 22:38 706 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Yahoo\Y!Msgr\skins\Default\MiscSmallUI.MiscSmallUI.xml
2010-12-21 04:07 . 2010-12-21 04:07 1957 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\HZXCSFDI\ylc_1.9[1].js
2010-12-21 04:07 . 2010-12-21 04:07 43 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\HZXCSFDI\b[1].gif
2010-12-21 04:07 . 2010-12-21 04:07 4226 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\ED7WL5KI\client_ad[1].php
2010-12-21 04:07 . 2010-12-21 04:07 219267 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\temp\ymsgr4
2010-12-21 04:07 . 2010-12-21 04:07 0 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\temp\yptE95E.tmp
2010-12-21 04:07 . 2010-12-21 04:11 10240 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\s3qiwb46.default\OfflineCache\index.sqlite
2010-12-20 23:04 . 2010-12-20 23:04 161640 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\temp\divAA76.tmp\div294C.tmp
2010-12-20 21:45 . 2010-12-20 21:45 1406 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Roaming\yahoo!\Messenger\Plugin\B62225227C237908C9270A196AD596E3.ini
2010-12-20 21:13 . 2011-01-02 05:39 4496 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\s3qiwb46.default\blocklist.xml
2010-12-20 21:04 . 2010-12-20 21:04 123 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Roaming\Macromedia\Flash Player\#SharedObjects\YFEJLZ4C\s.ytimg.com\videostats.sol
2010-12-20 21:03 . 2011-01-02 06:23 26771456 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\s3qiwb46.default\urlclassifier3.sqlite
2010-12-20 21:03 . 2010-12-25 15:33 4684 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\temp\IswTmp\Logs\TrustcheckerMozillaPlugin.swl
2010-12-20 21:03 . 2010-12-20 21:19 13772 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\temp\IswTmp\Logs\TrustcheckerMozillaPlugin.swl.old
2010-12-20 21:03 . 2010-12-20 21:03 4138 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\s3qiwb46.default\extensions.rdf
2010-12-20 21:03 . 2010-12-20 21:03 462 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\s3qiwb46.default\extensions.ini
2010-12-20 21:03 . 2010-12-20 21:03 589 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\s3qiwb46.default\extensions.cache
2010-12-20 20:39 . 2010-12-20 20:39 43 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\SKQIFO8M\b[2].gif
2010-12-20 20:39 . 2010-12-20 20:39 2074 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\HZXCSFDI\client_ad[2].php
2010-12-20 20:39 . 2010-12-20 20:39 11280 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\ED7WL5KI\7F2837C6FD9C65DA9D931C266FCF34[1].jpg
2010-12-20 20:39 . 2010-12-20 20:39 1150 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Roaming\yahoo!\Companion\FaviconCache\flickr_com.ico
2010-12-20 20:39 . 2010-12-20 20:39 1150 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\SKQIFO8M\favicon[4].ico
2010-12-20 20:39 . 2010-12-20 20:39 318 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Roaming\yahoo!\Companion\FaviconCache\dictionary_reference_com.ico
2010-12-20 20:39 . 2010-12-20 20:39 318 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\HZXCSFDI\favicon[1].ico
2010-12-20 20:39 . 2010-12-20 20:39 318 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Roaming\yahoo!\Companion\FaviconCache\en_wikipedia_org.ico
2010-12-20 20:39 . 2010-12-20 20:39 318 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\ED7WL5KI\favicon[1].ico
2010-12-20 20:39 . 2010-12-20 20:39 172 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
2010-12-20 20:39 . 2010-12-20 20:39 318 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Roaming\yahoo!\Companion\FaviconCache\news_search_yahoo_com.ico
2010-12-20 20:39 . 2010-12-20 20:39 318 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\SKQIFO8M\favicon[3].ico
2010-12-20 20:39 . 2010-12-20 20:39 14349 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\HZXCSFDI\B3A8F3E32422339C22440A42DC7E5[1].jpg
2010-12-20 20:39 . 2010-12-20 20:39 14135 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\ED7WL5KI\5326BC53C5C12E63ABFE0E9E93F7[1].jpg
2010-12-20 20:38 . 2010-12-20 20:38 7 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\SKQIFO8M\v[1].txt
2010-12-20 20:38 . 2010-12-20 20:38 8975 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\HZXCSFDI\deliver2[1].htm
2010-12-20 20:38 . 2010-12-20 20:38 14397 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\ED7WL5KI\362[1].jpg
2010-12-20 20:38 . 2010-12-20 20:38 21965 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\SKQIFO8M\large[1].jpg
2010-12-20 20:38 . 2010-12-20 20:38 761 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\HZXCSFDI\ADSAdClient31[4].txt
2010-12-20 20:38 . 2010-12-20 20:38 51 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\ED7WL5KI\micro[1].gif
2010-12-20 20:38 . 2010-12-20 20:38 51 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\SKQIFO8M\micro[3].gif
2010-12-20 20:38 . 2010-12-20 20:38 35 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\SKQIFO8M\qsonhs[2].aspx
2010-12-20 20:38 . 2010-12-20 20:38 7246 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\HZXCSFDI\script_300_250[1].js
2010-12-20 20:38 . 2010-12-20 20:38 791 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\ED7WL5KI\1292877520__;10,0,45,2;1680;1050;[email protected][email protected][1][email protected]
2010-12-20 20:38 . 2010-12-20 20:38 1519 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\HZXCSFDI\1074790451[1].txt
2010-12-20 20:38 . 2010-12-20 20:38 880 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\LocalLow\Yahoo! Companion\Icons\w\wea_01_spc_s26.png
2010-12-20 20:38 . 2010-12-20 20:38 2451 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\ED7WL5KI\ADSAdClient31[1].txt
2010-12-20 20:38 . 2010-12-20 20:38 403 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\SKQIFO8M\ADSAdClient31[4].txt
2010-12-20 20:38 . 2010-12-20 20:38 3981 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\SKQIFO8M\ADSAdClient31[3].txt
2010-12-20 20:38 . 2010-12-20 20:38 2152 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\HZXCSFDI\ADSAdClient31[3].txt
2010-12-20 20:38 . 2010-12-20 20:38 9184 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\ED7WL5KI\1A707DF6BA2D71C79A43CC1F172F[1].jpg
2010-12-20 20:38 . 2010-12-20 20:38 6094 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\SKQIFO8M\568CECB7E4A10D6F5CE1518A8C14[1].jpg
2010-12-20 20:38 . 2010-12-20 20:38 114 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
2010-12-20 20:37 . 2010-12-20 20:37 7903 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\HZXCSFDI\defaultCD[1].jpg
2010-12-20 20:37 . 2010-12-20 20:37 1755 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\ED7WL5KI\playitbanner_default_small[1].jpg
2010-12-20 20:37 . 2010-12-20 20:37 24594 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\HZXCSFDI\DartShellPlayer7_5_09[1].swf
2010-12-20 20:37 . 2010-12-20 20:37 15204 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\SKQIFO8M\intro_bg[1].png
2010-12-20 20:37 . 2010-12-20 20:37 696 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\ED7WL5KI\icon16_television[1].png
2010-12-20 20:37 . 2010-12-20 20:37 1604 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\ED7WL5KI\yel_btn_1[1].png
2010-12-20 20:37 . 2010-12-20 20:37 1973 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\SKQIFO8M\bc_2.0.5[1].js
2010-12-20 20:37 . 2010-12-20 20:37 3187 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\SKQIFO8M\xml;[1].xml
2010-12-20 20:37 . 2010-12-20 20:37 95 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
2010-12-20 20:37 . 2010-12-20 20:37 5685 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\HZXCSFDI\reset-fonts-grids[1].css
2010-12-20 20:37 . 2010-12-20 20:37 2084 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\HZXCSFDI\intro_20101104[1].css
2010-12-20 20:37 . 2010-12-20 20:37 1699 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\ED7WL5KI\GetPlayerConfiguration[1].txt
2010-12-20 20:37 . 2010-12-20 20:37 701 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\HZXCSFDI\PlayerLogin[1].aspx
2010-12-20 20:37 . 2010-12-20 20:37 676 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
2010-12-20 20:37 . 2010-12-20 20:37 3188 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\SKQIFO8M\intro[1].txt
2010-12-20 20:37 . 2010-12-20 20:37 204 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\SKQIFO8M\crossdomain[1].xml
2010-12-20 20:37 . 2010-12-20 20:37 149 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\PUP0EC6X\crossdomainCADXFYMX.xml
2010-12-20 20:37 . 2010-12-20 20:37 258 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\PUP0EC6X\crossdomain[11].xml
2010-12-20 20:37 . 2010-12-20 20:37 3001 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\PUP0EC6X\DartShell7_5[1].swf
2010-12-20 20:37 . 2010-12-20 20:37 19437 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\PUP0EC6X\mat_grl_messenger_emoticonhandlegrnsqrcolors_na_zip_spblulnk_55595_121510_yahoo_234x60[1].swf
2010-12-20 20:37 . 2010-12-20 20:37 210 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\PUP0EC6X\crossdomain[10].xml
2010-12-20 20:37 . 2010-12-20 20:37 181 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\PUP0EC6X\crossdomain[8].xml
2010-12-20 20:37 . 2010-12-20 20:37 230 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\PUP0EC6X\crossdomain[9].xml
2010-12-20 20:37 . 2010-12-20 20:37 103 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\PUP0EC6X\crossdomain[6].xml
2010-12-20 20:37 . 2010-12-20 20:37 177 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\PUP0EC6X\crossdomain[7].xml
2010-12-20 20:37 . 2010-12-20 20:37 207 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\PUP0EC6X\crossdomain[5].xml
2010-12-20 20:37 . 2010-12-20 20:37 103 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\PUP0EC6X\crossdomain[3].xml
2010-12-20 20:37 . 2010-12-20 20:37 78 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\PUP0EC6X\crossdomain[4].xml
2010-12-20 20:37 . 2010-12-20 20:37 119 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\PUP0EC6X\crossdomain[2].xml
2010-12-20 20:37 . 2010-12-20 20:37 103 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\PUP0EC6X\crossdomain[1].xml
2010-12-20 20:37 . 2010-12-20 20:37 162 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Roaming\Macromedia\Flash Player\#SharedObjects\YFEJLZ4C\player.play.it\WM_R_YAHOO.sol
2010-12-20 20:37 . 2010-12-20 20:37 84 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Roaming\Macromedia\Flash Player\macromedia.com\support\flashplayer\sys\#player.play.it\settings.sol
2010-12-20 20:37 . 2010-12-20 20:37 43 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\SKQIFO8M\b[1].gif
2010-12-20 20:37 . 2010-12-20 20:37 148 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\PUP0EC6X\bg_controller[1].gif
2010-12-20 20:37 . 2010-12-20 20:37 1455 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\HZXCSFDI\bg_right[1].gif
2010-12-20 20:37 . 2009-11-10 22:38 15278 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Yahoo\Y!Msgr\skins\Default\ContactCard.ContactCard.xml
2010-12-20 20:37 . 2010-12-20 20:37 1448 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\ED7WL5KI\bg_left[1].gif
2010-12-20 20:37 . 2010-12-20 20:37 20792 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\ED7WL5KI\combo[1]
2010-12-20 20:37 . 2010-12-20 20:37 43 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\SKQIFO8M\blank[1].gif
2010-12-20 20:37 . 2010-12-20 20:37 283 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\HZXCSFDI\trackingOff[1].htm
2010-12-20 20:37 . 2010-12-20 20:37 301908 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\HZXCSFDI\yplayer[1].swf
2010-12-20 20:37 . 2010-12-20 20:37 294 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\ED7WL5KI\bg_center[1].gif
2010-12-20 20:37 . 2010-12-20 20:37 25382 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\ED7WL5KI\mat_grl_messenger_3handleewgrnsquares_na_prepopzip_chatnowbluelnk_55530_121410_yahoo_234x60[1].swf
2010-12-20 20:37 . 2010-12-20 20:37 2203 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\PUP0EC6X\jshelper[1].js
2010-12-20 20:37 . 2010-12-20 20:37 2758 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\PUP0EC6X\trackingCalls[1].js
2010-12-20 20:37 . 2010-12-20 20:37 8319 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\HZXCSFDI\AC_RunActiveContent[1].js
2010-12-20 20:37 . 2010-12-20 20:37 381 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\ED7WL5KI\eolas[1].js
2010-12-20 20:37 . 2010-12-20 20:37 21176 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\temp\walmart2010.bmp
2010-12-20 20:37 . 2010-12-20 20:37 23786 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\SKQIFO8M\yimPlayer[1].htm
2010-12-20 20:37 . 2010-12-20 20:37 21176 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\temp\army2010.bmp
2010-12-20 20:37 . 2010-12-20 20:37 21176 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\temp\flickr.bmp
2010-12-20 20:37 . 2010-12-20 20:37 21176 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\temp\thethread.bmp
2010-12-20 20:37 . 2010-12-20 20:37 43 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\PUP0EC6X\b[1].gif
2010-12-20 20:37 . 2010-12-20 20:37 21176 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\temp\emoticats.bmp
2010-12-20 20:37 . 2010-12-21 04:07 294 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
2010-12-20 20:37 . 2010-12-20 20:37 1973 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\HZXCSFDI\bc_2.0.5[1].js
2010-12-20 20:37 . 2010-12-20 20:37 2131 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\ED7WL5KI\clientad_rotator_090324[1].js
2010-12-20 20:37 . 2010-12-20 20:37  186457 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\SKQIFO8M\combo[1]
2010-12-20 20:37 . 2010-12-20 20:37 9094 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\SKQIFO8M\combo[1].css
2010-12-20 20:37 . 2010-12-20 20:37 53 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Roaming\Macromedia\Flash Player\#SharedObjects\YFEJLZ4C\localhost\core.sol
2010-12-20 20:37 . 2010-12-20 20:37 75 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Roaming\Macromedia\Flash Player\macromedia.com\support\flashplayer\sys\#local\settings.sol
2010-12-20 20:37 . 2010-12-20 20:37 1474 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\temp\ymsgr3
2010-12-20 20:37 . 2010-12-20 20:37 181779 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\temp\ymsgr2
2010-12-20 20:37 . 2010-12-20 20:37 0 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\temp\ypt1654.tmp
2010-12-20 20:37 . 2009-11-10 22:38 1053 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Yahoo\Y!Msgr\skins\Default\SlotManager.SlotManagerControls.xml
2010-12-20 20:37 . 2009-11-10 22:38 25051 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Yahoo\Y!Msgr\skins\Default\FriendList.FriendList.xml
2010-12-20 20:13 . 2010-12-20 20:13 48345 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\ED7WL5KI\4[1].jpg
2010-12-20 20:13 . 2010-12-20 20:13 1611 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\SKQIFO8M\get[1].html
2010-12-20 20:13 . 2010-12-20 20:13 49075 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\HZXCSFDI\5[1].jpg
2010-12-20 20:13 . 2010-12-20 20:13 12483 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\ED7WL5KI\Lyconguan-hoanthanh.[1].jpg
2010-12-20 20:13 . 2010-12-20 20:13 42867 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\PUP0EC6X\1[1].jpg
2010-12-20 20:13 . 2010-12-20 20:13 95512 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\PUP0EC6X\6[1].jpg
2010-12-20 20:13 . 2010-12-20 20:13 83738 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\PUP0EC6X\2[1].jpg
2010-12-20 20:13 . 2010-12-20 20:13 9608 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\HZXCSFDI\2[1].jpg
2010-12-20 20:13 . 2010-12-20 20:13 1836 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\ED7WL5KI\ReceiveComment[3].aspx
2010-12-20 20:13 . 2010-12-20 20:13 42987 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\PUP0EC6X\7[1].jpg
2010-12-20 20:09 . 2010-12-20 20:09 402 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
2010-12-20 20:09 . 2010-12-20 20:09 373 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\HZXCSFDI\p[1].json
2010-12-20 20:09 . 2010-12-20 20:09 34124 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\ED7WL5KI\q2[1].jpg
2010-12-20 20:09 . 2010-12-20 20:09 1843 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\SKQIFO8M\ReceiveComment[1].aspx
2010-12-20 20:09 . 2010-12-20 20:09 50646 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\SKQIFO8M\q1[1].jpg
2010-12-20 20:09 . 2010-12-20 20:09 3481 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\HZXCSFDI\390ma[1].jpg
2010-12-20 20:09 . 2010-12-20 20:09 31640 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\ED7WL5KI\q[1].jpg
2010-12-20 20:06 . 2010-12-20 20:06 37155 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\SKQIFO8M\1[1].jpg
2010-12-20 20:06 . 2010-12-20 20:06 0 ------w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\PUP0EC6X\click[1].aspx
2010-12-20 20:06 . 2010-12-20 20:06 1843 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\PUP0EC6X\ReceiveComment[1].aspx
2010-12-20 20:06 . 2010-12-20 20:06 64210 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\SKQIFO8M\2[1].jpg
2010-12-20 19:58 . 2010-12-20 19:58 13954 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\HZXCSFDI\hoa[1].jpg
2010-12-20 19:58 . 2010-12-20 19:58 2160 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\ED7WL5KI\vu[1].jpg
2010-12-20 19:58 . 2010-12-20 19:58 3211 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\HZXCSFDI\aho[1].jpg
2010-12-20 19:58 . 2010-12-20 19:58 2981 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\PUP0EC6X\dim[1].jpg
2010-12-20 19:58 . 2010-12-20 19:58 3400 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\SKQIFO8M\dam[1].jpg
2010-12-20 19:58 . 2010-12-20 19:58 3798 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\SKQIFO8M\lyhon[1].jpg
2010-12-20 19:58 . 2010-12-20 19:58 3369 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\PUP0EC6X\lo[1].jpg
2010-12-20 19:58 . 2010-12-20 19:58 2410 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\HZXCSFDI\quocanhd[1].jpg
2010-12-20 19:58 . 2010-12-20 19:58 3265 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\ED7WL5KI\bai[1].jpg
2010-12-20 19:58 . 2010-12-20 19:58 3961 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\PUP0EC6X\do[1].jpg
2010-12-20 19:58 . 2010-12-20 19:58 3583 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\PUP0EC6X\390ma-ma_resize[1].jpg
2010-12-20 19:58 . 2010-12-20 19:58 3487 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\HZXCSFDI\gullivers_travels-ht_resize[1].jpg
2010-12-20 19:58 . 2010-12-20 19:58 2738 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\ED7WL5KI\130chu[1].jpg
2010-12-20 19:58 . 2010-12-20 19:58 11708 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\ED7WL5KI\12[1].jpg
2010-12-20 19:58 . 2010-12-20 19:58 2672 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\PUP0EC6X\ahhgh[1].jpg
2010-12-20 19:58 . 2010-12-20 19:58 283027 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\PUP0EC6X\q11[1].jpg
2010-12-20 19:58 . 2010-12-20 19:58 300804 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\HZXCSFDI\q10[1].jpg
2010-12-20 19:58 . 2010-12-20 19:58 255341 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\HZXCSFDI\q9[1].jpg
2010-12-20 19:58 . 2010-12-20 19:58 237655 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\ED7WL5KI\q8[1].jpg
2010-12-20 19:58 . 2010-12-20 19:58 198536 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\ED7WL5KI\q5[1].jpg
2010-12-20 19:58 . 2010-12-20 19:58 205211 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\SKQIFO8M\q2[1].jpg
2010-12-20 19:58 . 2010-12-20 19:58 207615 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\SKQIFO8M\q[1].jpg
2010-12-20 19:58 . 2010-12-20 19:58 198333 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\SKQIFO8M\q3[1].jpg
2010-12-20 19:58 . 2010-12-20 19:58 251385 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\SKQIFO8M\q6[1].jpg
2010-12-20 19:58 . 2010-12-20 19:58 191096 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\SKQIFO8M\q7[1].jpg
2010-12-20 19:58 . 2010-12-20 19:58 1843 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\HZXCSFDI\ReceiveComment[1].aspx
2010-12-20 19:58 . 2010-12-20 19:58 0 ------w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\SKQIFO8M\click[1].aspx
2010-12-20 19:58 . 2010-12-20 19:58 276178 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\SKQIFO8M\q4[1].jpg
2010-12-20 19:58 . 2010-12-20 19:58 110 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
2010-12-20 19:58 . 2010-12-20 19:58 235513 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\PUP0EC6X\q1[1].jpg
2010-12-20 19:53 . 2010-12-20 19:53 1188 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\LocalLow\ZoneAlarm_Security\CacheIcons\http___storage_conduit_com_38_264_CT2645238_Images_634284818708706250_png.png
2010-12-20 19:53 . 2010-12-20 19:53 1188 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\SKQIFO8M\634284818708706250[1].png
2010-12-20 19:53 . 2010-12-20 19:53 34460 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\temp\46019408267598462.tmp
2010-12-20 19:53 . 2011-01-01 19:48 34460 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\LocalLow\ZoneAlarm_Security\Repository\conduit_CT2645238_CT2645238\ToolbarSettings\data.bck.txt
2010-12-20 19:53 . 2010-12-20 19:53 13794 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\ED7WL5KI\sukieTTOL-batdongsanbithoi-gia[1].jpg
2010-12-20 19:53 . 2010-12-20 19:53 2840 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\ED7WL5KI\tindungden-ht[1].jpg
2010-12-20 19:53 . 2010-12-20 19:53 10460 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\PUP0EC6X\quyhoachtreo[1].jpg
2010-12-20 19:53 . 2010-12-20 19:53 9482 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\SKQIFO8M\chungcu5[1].jpg
2010-12-20 19:53 . 2010-12-20 19:53 12487 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\HZXCSFDI\nhadattindonsk[1].jpg
2010-12-20 19:53 . 2010-12-20 19:53 3641 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\SKQIFO8M\laisuatTechcombank-ht[1].jpg
2010-12-20 19:53 . 2010-12-20 19:53 3414 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\PUP0EC6X\ttBDScuoinam-ht[1].jpg
2010-12-20 19:53 . 2010-12-20 19:53 2781 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\HZXCSFDI\HiTueLam-ht[1].jpg
2010-12-20 19:53 . 2010-12-20 19:53 3562 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\ED7WL5KI\giantangvoncoloiCK-ht[1].jpg
2010-12-20 19:53 . 2010-12-20 19:53 3335 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\SKQIFO8M\tin_dung_cho_den-ht[1].jpg
2010-12-20 19:53 . 2010-12-20 19:53 3609 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\PUP0EC6X\2dollar-ht[1].jpg
2010-12-20 19:53 . 2010-12-20 19:53 2905 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\HZXCSFDI\kinhd[1].jpg
2010-12-20 19:53 . 2010-12-20 19:53 3498 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\ED7WL5KI\thue_nguoi_yeu-ht[1].jpg
2010-12-20 19:53 . 2010-12-20 19:53 3217 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\SKQIFO8M\BDSbatdong-ht[1].jpg
2010-12-20 19:53 . 2010-12-20 19:53 3149 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\PUP0EC6X\NguyenXuanBang1-ht[1].jpg
2010-12-20 19:53 . 2010-12-20 19:53 2915 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\ED7WL5KI\cad[1].jpg
2010-12-20 19:53 . 2010-12-20 19:53 55946 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\HZXCSFDI\BDSbatdong[1].jpg
2010-12-20 19:53 . 2010-12-20 19:53 9976 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\SKQIFO8M\linhxinh[1].jpg
2010-12-20 19:53 . 2010-12-20 19:53 9089 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\PUP0EC6X\duantreo[1].jpg
2010-12-20 19:53 . 2010-12-20 19:53 9903 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\HZXCSFDI\chungculolang[1].jpg
2010-12-20 19:53 . 2010-12-20 19:53 10466 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\ED7WL5KI\giaiphongmatbang[1].jpg
2010-12-20 19:53 . 2010-12-20 19:53 8796 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\SKQIFO8M\gosthouses[1].jpg
2010-12-20 19:53 . 2010-12-20 19:53 8491 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\PUP0EC6X\LongTho-PhuocAn[1].jpg
2010-12-20 19:53 . 2010-12-20 19:53 7399 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\HZXCSFDI\dienchiuthue[1].jpg
2010-12-20 19:53 . 2010-12-20 19:53 1840 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\ED7WL5KI\ReceiveComment[2].aspx
2010-12-20 19:53 . 2010-12-20 19:53 3243 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\SKQIFO8M\390nong[1].jpg
2010-12-20 19:53 . 2010-12-20 19:53 3044 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\HZXCSFDI\aI[1].jpg
2010-12-20 19:53 . 2010-12-20 19:53 17 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\ED7WL5KI\1292874787457[1]
2010-12-20 19:53 . 2010-12-20 19:53 1472 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\SKQIFO8M\network[1].js
2010-12-20 19:51 . 2010-12-20 19:51 1025 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\PUP0EC6X\get[2].html
2010-12-20 19:51 . 2010-12-20 19:51 4370 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\PUP0EC6X\get[3].html
2010-12-20 19:51 . 2010-12-20 19:51 1 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\HZXCSFDI\ads_em9uZV9NVEk0TnpRNE5EazNPRjh4TWpnMk9EVTFPRFExWHpJME1GOHlNREE9Lmh0bWxVNzI4STdWRTEwMTAxMDc4Mk0zOFc=[2].txt
2010-12-20 19:51 . 2010-12-20 19:51 356 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\[email protected][3].txt
2010-12-20 19:51 . 2010-12-20 19:51 38708 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\ED7WL5KI\search[2].txt
2010-12-20 19:51 . 2011-01-01 17:49 553 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\PUP0EC6X\search[3]
2010-12-20 19:51 . 2011-01-01 17:49 580 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\HZXCSFDI\search[4]
2010-12-20 19:51 . 2011-01-01 17:49 563 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\ED7WL5KI\search[4]
2010-12-20 19:51 . 2011-01-01 17:49 540 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\SKQIFO8M\search[2]
2010-12-20 19:51 . 2011-01-01 17:49 498 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\HZXCSFDI\search[3]
2010-12-20 19:51 . 2011-01-01 17:49 540 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\ED7WL5KI\search[3]
2010-12-20 19:51 . 2010-12-20 19:51 9344 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\SKQIFO8M\df949936-2850-4e26-af65-c14d91c5c48b[1].htm
2010-12-20 19:51 . 2010-12-20 19:51 2450 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\PUP0EC6X\chrome_48[1].gif
2010-12-20 19:51 . 2010-12-20 19:51 8987 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\PUP0EC6X\g-button-chocobo-basic-1[1].gif
2010-12-20 19:51 . 2010-12-20 19:51 313 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\HZXCSFDI\g-button-chocobo-basic-2[1].gif
2010-12-20 19:51 . 2010-12-20 19:51 76 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\HZXCSFDI\close_sm[1].gif
2010-12-20 19:51 . 2011-01-01 17:47 32768 --sha-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\UserData\index.dat
2010-12-20 19:51 . 2010-12-20 19:51 1889 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\PUP0EC6X\r[1].txt
2010-12-20 19:51 . 2010-12-20 19:51 281 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
2010-12-20 19:50 . 2011-01-01 18:44 148 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\temp\AUCHECK_PARSER.txt
2010-12-20 19:50 . 2011-01-01 18:44 604 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\temp\AUCHECK_CORE.txt
2010-12-20 18:22 . 2010-12-20 18:22 28268 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\temp\divF45F.tmp\div6C80.tmp
2010-12-20 18:22 . 2011-01-01 18:17 1716 --s-a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\LocalLow\Microsoft\CryptnetUrlCache\Content\4DD39726D4B55AC3B4119B35A893323C_B6014B84C5F066035B2DB7FD9D938B36
2010-12-20 18:22 . 2011-01-01 18:17 400 --s-a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\LocalLow\Microsoft\CryptnetUrlCache\MetaData\4DD39726D4B55AC3B4119B35A893323C_B6014B84C5F066035B2DB7FD9D938B36
2010-12-20 18:07 . 2010-12-20 18:07 51 --s-a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Crypto\RSA\S-1-5-21-1091458698-4168382227-4037560278-1005\c566e256c9c83c93d039b46dd5977a82_792516a2-2811-495f-8f90-a0fc13955dcf
2010-12-20 18:00 . 2010-12-20 18:00 1392 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\PUP0EC6X\btnCloseQuestion[1].gif
2010-12-20 18:00 . 2010-12-20 18:00 2486 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\PUP0EC6X\nuhon-ht[1].jpg
2010-12-20 18:00 . 2010-12-20 18:00 2825 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\HZXCSFDI\guitu-ht[1].jpg
2010-12-20 18:00 . 2010-12-20 18:00 3986 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\HZXCSFDI\tuongtan-ht[1].jpg
2010-12-20 18:00 . 2010-12-20 18:00 2992 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\SKQIFO8M\taisan-ht[1].jpg
2010-12-20 18:00 . 2010-12-20 18:00 2153 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\PUP0EC6X\kythi-ht[1].jpg
2010-12-20 18:00 . 2010-12-20 18:00 2670 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\ED7WL5KI\thuenau-ht[1].jpg
2010-12-20 18:00 . 2010-12-20 18:00 2856 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\SKQIFO8M\luayeu-ht[1].jpg
2010-12-20 18:00 . 2010-12-20 18:00 3805 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\HZXCSFDI\dangky-ht[1].jpg
2010-12-20 18:00 . 2010-12-20 18:00 2586 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\ED7WL5KI\conghen-ht[1].jpg
2010-12-20 18:00 . 2010-12-20 18:00 2118 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\PUP0EC6X\rangngoi-ht[1].jpg
2010-12-20 18:00 . 2010-12-20 18:00 1844 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\HZXCSFDI\mangtrinh-ht[2].jpg
2010-12-20 18:00 . 2010-12-20 18:00 4031 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\ED7WL5KI\khanquang-ht[1].jpg
2010-12-20 18:00 . 2010-12-20 18:00 1718 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
2010-12-20 18:00 . 2010-12-20 18:00 16102 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\SKQIFO8M\sh29[1].html
2010-12-20 18:00 . 2010-12-20 18:00 562 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\HZXCSFDI\iconSearch[1].jpg
2010-12-20 18:00 . 2010-12-20 18:00 640 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\ED7WL5KI\bgLeftTopToolstip[1].gif
2010-12-20 18:00 . 2010-12-20 18:00 158 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\PUP0EC6X\bgCterTopToolstip[1].gif
2010-12-20 18:00 . 2010-12-20 18:00 45 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\HZXCSFDI\bgCterRightToolstip[1].gif
2010-12-20 18:00 . 2010-12-20 18:00 98538 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\ED7WL5KI\gs[1].jpg
2010-12-20 18:00 . 2010-12-20 18:00 1833 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\SKQIFO8M\btnSearchToolstip[1].jpg
2010-12-20 18:00 . 2010-12-20 18:00 46 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\HZXCSFDI\bgLeftCterToolstip[1].gif
2010-12-20 18:00 . 2010-12-20 18:00 2196 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\SKQIFO8M\logoToolstip[1].gif
2010-12-20 18:00 . 2010-12-20 18:00 3849 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\ED7WL5KI\bgBoxToolstip[1].png
2010-12-20 18:00 . 2010-12-20 18:00 1839 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\ED7WL5KI\ReceiveComment[1].aspx
2010-12-20 18:00 . 2010-12-20 18:00 103 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\HZXCSFDI\bgLefttBtomToolstip[1].gif
2010-12-20 18:00 . 2010-12-20 18:00 75753 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\ED7WL5KI\vocu1[1].jpg
2010-12-20 18:00 . 2010-12-20 18:00 46 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\PUP0EC6X\bgCterBtomToolstip[1].gif
2010-12-20 18:00 . 2010-12-20 18:00 131 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\PUP0EC6X\bgrightBtomToolstip[1].gif
2010-12-20 18:00 . 2010-12-20 18:00 376 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\PUP0EC6X\bgHoverToostip[1].jpg
2010-12-20 18:00 . 2010-12-20 18:00 641 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\HZXCSFDI\bgRightTopToolstip[1].gif
2010-12-20 18:00 . 2010-12-20 18:00 167661 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\HZXCSFDI\vocu[1].jpg
2010-12-20 18:00 . 2010-12-20 18:00 65002 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\ED7WL5KI\MagicWords[1].js
2010-12-20 18:00 . 2010-12-20 18:00 2393 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\ED7WL5KI\acmong-ht[1].jpg
2010-12-20 18:00 . 2010-12-20 18:00 3133 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\SKQIFO8M\390anh[1].jpg
2010-12-20 18:00 . 2010-12-20 18:00 3251 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\SKQIFO8M\390secx[2].jpg
2010-12-20 18:00 . 2010-12-20 18:00 60346 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\SKQIFO8M\widget49[1].css
2010-12-20 18:00 . 2010-12-20 18:00 29444 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\PUP0EC6X\addthis_widget[1].js
2010-12-20 18:00 . 2010-12-20 18:00 336 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\HZXCSFDI\sm-rss-en[1].gif
2010-12-20 17:57 . 2010-12-20 17:57 8854 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\temp\au-descriptor-uac-1.6.0_20-b76.xml
2010-12-20 17:57 . 2011-01-01 18:44 7054 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\temp\jusched.log
2010-12-20 17:54 . 2010-12-20 17:54 695 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\SKQIFO8M\9[1].gif
2010-12-20 17:54 . 2010-12-20 17:54 2991 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\HZXCSFDI\congso-ht[1].jpg
2010-12-20 17:54 . 2010-12-20 17:54 1074 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\ED7WL5KI\mostly_cloudy[1].gif
2010-12-20 17:54 . 2010-12-20 17:54 1025 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\PUP0EC6X\get[1].html
2010-12-20 17:54 . 2010-12-20 17:54 4370 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\HZXCSFDI\get[1].html
2010-12-20 17:54 . 2010-12-20 17:54 39581 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\ED7WL5KI\do[1].jpg
2010-12-20 17:54 . 2010-12-20 17:54 2580 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\PUP0EC6X\canhsuon-ht[1].jpg
2010-12-20 17:54 . 2010-12-20 17:54 3841 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\HZXCSFDI\kiemtien-ht[1].jpg
2010-12-20 17:54 . 2010-12-20 17:54 2832 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\ED7WL5KI\phuonghuong-ht[1].jpg
2010-12-20 17:54 . 2010-12-20 17:54 4365 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\SKQIFO8M\vocu-ht[1].jpg
2010-12-20 17:54 . 2010-12-20 17:54 47969 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\SKQIFO8M\390ma-ma[1].jpg
2010-12-20 17:54 . 2010-12-20 17:54 12485 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\ED7WL5KI\NCMAT-HT[1].jpg
2010-12-20 17:54 . 2010-12-20 17:54 9849 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\SKQIFO8M\101218bai3-ava[1].jpg
2010-12-20 17:54 . 2010-12-20 17:54 5147 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\PUP0EC6X\ed[1].jpg
2010-12-20 17:54 . 2010-12-20 17:54 6144 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\ED7WL5KI\tie[1].jpg
2010-12-20 17:54 . 2010-12-20 17:54 5801 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\PUP0EC6X\tra[1].jpg
2010-12-20 17:54 . 2010-12-20 17:54 4241 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\PUP0EC6X\dung[1].jpg
2010-12-20 17:54 . 2010-12-20 17:54 29281 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\HZXCSFDI\xuannayconkove-ht[1].jpg
2010-12-20 17:54 . 2010-12-20 17:54 6749 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\PUP0EC6X\video[1].jpg
2010-12-20 17:54 . 2010-12-20 17:54 8485 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\HZXCSFDI\mangtrinh-ht[1].jpg
2010-12-20 17:54 . 2010-12-20 17:54 11613 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\PUP0EC6X\acmong-ht[1].jpg
2010-12-20 17:54 . 2010-12-20 17:54 19105 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\HZXCSFDI\banhto-ht[1].jpg
2010-12-20 17:54 . 2010-12-20 17:54 4312 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\HZXCSFDI\thu2td[1].jpg
2010-12-20 17:54 . 2010-12-20 17:54 5665 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\ED7WL5KI\truyen1td[1].jpg
2010-12-20 17:54 . 2010-12-20 17:54 14735 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\ED7WL5KI\beca-ht[1].jpg
2010-12-20 17:54 . 2010-12-20 17:54 4824 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\SKQIFO8M\chunhat1td[1].jpg
2010-12-20 17:54 . 2010-12-20 17:54 18237 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\SKQIFO8M\1-ht[1].jpg
2010-12-20 17:54 . 2010-12-20 17:54 4186 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\HZXCSFDI\ngoai1[1].jpg
2010-12-20 17:54 . 2010-12-20 17:54 15134 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\SKQIFO8M\vungkin-ht[1].jpg
2010-12-20 17:54 . 2010-12-20 17:54 11146 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\HZXCSFDI\thantoc-ht[1].jpg
2010-12-20 17:54 . 2010-12-20 17:54 11866 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\ED7WL5KI\rangngoi-ht[1].jpg
2010-12-20 17:54 . 2010-12-20 17:54 11504 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\SKQIFO8M\nguc-ht[1].jpg
2010-12-20 17:54 . 2010-12-20 17:54 11377 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\PUP0EC6X\moi-ht[1].jpg
2010-12-20 17:54 . 2010-12-20 17:54 9971 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\HZXCSFDI\theodang-ht[1].jpg
2010-12-20 17:54 . 2010-12-20 17:54 19683 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\PUP0EC6X\khanquang-ht[1].jpg
2010-12-20 17:54 . 2010-12-20 17:54 15632 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\HZXCSFDI\indo-ht[1].jpg


----------



## ConfusedOne0 (Dec 10, 2010)

2010-12-20 17:54 . 2010-12-20 17:54 74436 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\ED7WL5KI\nhe[1].jpg
2010-12-20 17:54 . 2010-12-20 17:54 4683 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\PUP0EC6X\xecotd[1].jpg
2010-12-20 17:54 . 2010-12-20 17:54 7936 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\HZXCSFDI\101220bai6-ava[1].jpg
2010-12-20 17:54 . 2010-12-20 17:54 9552 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\ED7WL5KI\101220bai5-ava[1].jpg
2010-12-20 17:54 . 2010-12-20 17:54 4197 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\PUP0EC6X\phiend[1].jpg
2010-12-20 17:54 . 2010-12-20 17:54 28181 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\SKQIFO8M\~SUZ-Corporate[1].swf
2010-12-20 17:54 . 2010-12-20 17:54 39617 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\HZXCSFDI\traphaco26300x250[1].swf
2010-12-20 17:54 . 2010-12-20 17:54 16400 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\SKQIFO8M\phuonghuong-ht[1].jpg
2010-12-20 17:54 . 2010-12-20 17:54 10753 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\ED7WL5KI\nghen-ht[1].jpg
2010-12-20 17:54 . 2010-12-20 17:54 18997 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\SKQIFO8M\uyen[1].jpg
2010-12-20 17:54 . 2010-12-20 17:54 238139 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\SKQIFO8M\Tin-Tuc-Online-(300x250)[1].gif
2010-12-20 17:54 . 2010-12-20 17:54 35561 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\SKQIFO8M\390ma[1].jpg
2010-12-20 17:54 . 2010-12-20 17:54 3954 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\PUP0EC6X\130chu[1].jpg
2010-12-20 17:54 . 2010-12-20 17:54 8470 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\HZXCSFDI\ahhgh[1].jpg
2010-12-20 17:54 . 2010-12-20 17:54 5692 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\ED7WL5KI\cuoi-ht[1].jpg
2010-12-20 17:54 . 2010-12-20 17:54 28450 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\SKQIFO8M\aI[1].jpg
2010-12-20 17:54 . 2010-12-20 17:54 4551 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\PUP0EC6X\12ao[1].jpg
2010-12-20 17:54 . 2010-12-20 17:54 61154 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\SKQIFO8M\acmongtop[1].jpg
2010-12-20 17:54 . 2010-12-20 17:54 29684 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\PUP0EC6X\390anh[1].jpg
2010-12-20 17:54 . 2010-12-20 17:54 28941 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\ED7WL5KI\390nong[1].jpg
2010-12-20 17:54 . 2010-12-20 17:54 32957 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\SKQIFO8M\390secx[1].jpg
2010-12-20 17:54 . 2010-12-20 17:54 125 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\HZXCSFDI\ads_em9uZV9NVEk0TnpRNE5EazNPRjh4TWpnMk9EVTFPRFExWHpJME1GOHlNREE9Lmh0bWxVNzI4STdWRTEwMTAxMDc4Mk0zOFc=[1].txt
2010-12-20 17:54 . 2010-12-20 17:54 19 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\HZXCSFDI\49021[1]
2010-12-20 17:54 . 2010-12-20 17:54 403 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\HZXCSFDI\flight[1].js
2010-12-20 17:54 . 2010-12-20 17:54 553 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\PUP0EC6X\search[2]
2010-12-20 17:54 . 2010-12-20 17:54 580 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\HZXCSFDI\search[2]
2010-12-20 17:54 . 2010-12-20 17:54 563 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\ED7WL5KI\search[2]
2010-12-20 17:54 . 2010-12-20 17:54 540 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\SKQIFO8M\search[1]
2010-12-20 17:54 . 2010-12-20 17:54 498 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\PUP0EC6X\search[1]
2010-12-20 17:54 . 2010-12-20 17:54 540 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\HZXCSFDI\search[1]
2010-12-20 17:54 . 2010-12-20 17:54 536 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\ED7WL5KI\search[1]
2010-12-20 17:54 . 2010-12-20 17:54 21759 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\SKQIFO8M\c889acefb4bf0658[1].js
2010-12-20 17:54 . 2010-12-20 17:54 113579 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\ED7WL5KI\CmUfGT4bo4w[1].js
2010-12-20 17:54 . 2010-12-20 17:54 1150 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\SKQIFO8M\favicon[2].ico
2010-12-20 17:54 . 2010-12-20 17:54 30601 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\PUP0EC6X\nav_logo27[1].png
2010-12-20 17:54 . 2011-01-01 17:48 1720 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Roaming\CheckPoint\ZoneAlarm Toolbar\TrustChecker\tcssl.cache
2010-12-20 17:54 . 2010-12-20 17:54 387 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\HZXCSFDI\tia[1].png
2010-12-20 17:54 . 2010-12-20 17:54 7330 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\PUP0EC6X\logo1w[1].png
2010-12-20 17:54 . 2010-12-20 17:54 2550 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\ED7WL5KI\serpAll_c[1].css
2010-12-20 17:54 . 2010-12-20 17:54 1571 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\SKQIFO8M\PostContent[1].js
2010-12-20 17:54 . 2010-12-20 17:54 3353 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\PUP0EC6X\Shared[1].js
2010-12-20 17:54 . 2010-12-20 17:54 10085 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\HZXCSFDI\brand4_c[1].css
2010-12-20 17:54 . 2010-12-20 17:54 69 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
2010-12-20 17:54 . 2010-12-20 17:54 1653 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\ED7WL5KI\BingDefs[1].js
2010-12-20 17:54 . 2010-12-20 17:54 163 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\SKQIFO8M\se2[1].png
2010-12-20 17:54 . 2010-12-20 17:54 6674 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\PUP0EC6X\Snowmen_EN-US1552717136o[1].jpg
2010-12-20 17:54 . 2010-12-20 17:54 35 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\HZXCSFDI\qsonhs[1].aspx
2010-12-20 17:54 . 2010-12-20 17:54 11253 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\SKQIFO8M\hpvR3[1].js
2010-12-20 17:54 . 2010-12-20 17:54 894 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\PUP0EC6X\favicon[1].ico
2010-12-20 17:54 . 2010-12-20 17:54 3768 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\ED7WL5KI\s[1].png
2010-12-20 17:54 . 2010-12-20 17:54 38655 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\ED7WL5KI\search[1].txt
2010-12-20 17:54 . 2010-12-20 17:54 357 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
2010-12-20 17:53 . 2010-12-20 17:53 13982 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\SKQIFO8M\2BE085FF23CED85DAC95F11D5F5A4[1].jpg
2010-12-20 17:53 . 2010-12-20 17:53 13989 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\PUP0EC6X\u4.1.3[1].swf
2010-12-20 17:53 . 2010-12-20 17:53 1822 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\HZXCSFDI\version_en_win_ax[1].xml
2010-12-20 17:53 . 2010-12-20 17:53 7 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\HZXCSFDI\v[1].txt
2010-12-20 17:53 . 2010-12-20 17:53 50139 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\ED7WL5KI\BestBuy_Exp_300x250_PRIMARY[1].swf
2010-12-20 17:53 . 2010-12-20 17:53 1664 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\PUP0EC6X\preload[1].gif
2010-12-20 17:53 . 2010-12-20 17:53 43 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\HZXCSFDI\1x1[1].gif
2010-12-20 17:53 . 2010-12-20 20:38 1186 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
2010-12-20 17:53 . 2010-12-20 17:53 65311 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\ED7WL5KI\deliver[1].js
2010-12-20 17:53 . 2010-12-20 17:53 7515 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\SKQIFO8M\A389225_300_250[1].js
2010-12-20 17:53 . 2010-12-20 17:53 8975 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\SKQIFO8M\deliver2[1].htm
2010-12-20 17:53 . 2010-12-20 17:53 21965 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\HZXCSFDI\large[1].jpg
2010-12-20 17:53 . 2010-12-20 17:53 18694 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\SKQIFO8M\MsnHpInfoTab_Refurb_300x60_122010[1].jpg
2010-12-20 17:53 . 2010-12-20 17:53 291 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\PUP0EC6X\filelist[1].txt
2010-12-20 17:53 . 2010-12-20 17:53 464 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\PUP0EC6X\Include[1].htm
2010-12-20 17:53 . 2010-12-20 17:53 31692 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\HZXCSFDI\select[1].js
2010-12-20 17:53 . 2010-12-20 17:53 1922 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\ED7WL5KI\purple_go[1].jpg
2010-12-20 17:53 . 2010-12-20 17:53 14298 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\ED7WL5KI\150[1].jpg
2010-12-20 17:53 . 2010-12-20 17:53 51 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\SKQIFO8M\micro[2].gif
2010-12-20 17:53 . 2010-12-20 17:53 1340 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\HZXCSFDI\wlHelper[1].js
2010-12-20 17:53 . 2010-12-20 17:53 790 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\ED7WL5KI\1292867631__;10,0,45,2;1680;1050;[email protected][email protected][1][email protected]
2010-12-20 17:53 . 2010-12-20 17:53 51 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\SKQIFO8M\micro[1].gif
2010-12-20 17:53 . 2010-12-20 17:53 760 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\PUP0EC6X\ADSAdClient31[1].txt
2010-12-20 17:53 . 2010-12-20 17:53 1893 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\PUP0EC6X\wlHelper[1].js
2010-12-20 17:53 . 2010-12-20 17:53 607 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\HZXCSFDI\Sync[1].htm
2010-12-20 17:53 . 2010-12-20 17:53 7246 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\ED7WL5KI\script_300_250[1].js
2010-12-20 17:53 . 2010-12-20 17:53 4286 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\SKQIFO8M\favicon[1].ico
2010-12-20 17:53 . 2010-12-20 17:53 1518 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\PUP0EC6X\272253165[1].txt
2010-12-20 17:53 . 2010-12-20 17:53 42 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\ED7WL5KI\pixel[1].gif
2010-12-20 17:53 . 2010-12-20 17:53 85 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\PUP0EC6X\0000000001_000000000000000017246[1].gif
2010-12-20 17:53 . 2010-12-20 17:53 68 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
2010-12-20 17:53 . 2010-12-20 17:53 10485 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\HZXCSFDI\AutoSuggest_min[1].js
2010-12-20 17:53 . 2010-12-20 17:53 2139 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\HZXCSFDI\ADSAdClient31[2].txt
2010-12-20 17:53 . 2010-12-20 17:53 2437 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\HZXCSFDI\ADSAdClient31[1].txt
2010-12-20 17:53 . 2010-12-20 17:53 2257 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\SKQIFO8M\9798fea395258497f598bba500bf83[1].png
2010-12-20 17:53 . 2010-12-20 17:53 404 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\SKQIFO8M\ADSAdClient31[2].txt
2010-12-20 17:53 . 2010-12-20 17:53 3981 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\SKQIFO8M\ADSAdClient31[1].txt
2010-12-20 17:53 . 2010-12-20 17:53 3082 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\PUP0EC6X\D65DBAD91BCCBDA42D26F95AAB3A0[1].jpg
2010-12-20 17:53 . 2010-12-20 17:53 4749 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\PUP0EC6X\DA6C87281B9C29DA9ECA7CE4D5319[1].jpg
2010-12-20 17:53 . 2010-12-20 17:53 3039 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\PUP0EC6X\F41057DD6F83AAB12DB46B4CFE743[1].jpg
2010-12-20 17:53 . 2010-12-20 17:53 776 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\SKQIFO8M\11[1].gif
2010-12-20 17:53 . 2010-12-20 17:53 554 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\PUP0EC6X\adchoices_gif[1].gif
2010-12-20 17:53 . 2010-12-20 17:53 43 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\HZXCSFDI\614595fba50d96389708a4135776e4[1].gif
2010-12-20 17:53 . 2010-12-20 17:53 4764 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\HZXCSFDI\D0D74E8F223CF0F62EC6B16755B6C5[1].jpg
2010-12-20 17:53 . 2010-12-20 17:53 604 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\HZXCSFDI\shopping_box_r2_c2[1].gif
2010-12-20 17:53 . 2010-12-20 17:53 4347 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\SKQIFO8M\DFB5241124077B82445E3227B49B3[1].jpg
2010-12-20 17:53 . 2010-12-20 17:53 9156 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\PUP0EC6X\14A4566F45E5DDBB298CB445BFD56[1].jpg
2010-12-20 17:53 . 2010-12-20 17:53 3042 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\PUP0EC6X\E61E38E7CEF635728EB2173FA14B2[1].jpg
2010-12-20 17:53 . 2010-12-20 17:53 7068 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\HZXCSFDI\571E12854831AE8BB71FD08721DA44[1].jpg
2010-12-20 17:53 . 2010-12-20 17:53 3564 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\HZXCSFDI\7A9727EFE5E6722DB649C2218AADE2[1].jpg
2010-12-20 17:53 . 2010-12-20 17:53 5834 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\ED7WL5KI\121910-Tom-Coughlin-SW-PI_2010122002562257_116_175[1].jpg
2010-12-20 17:53 . 2010-12-20 17:53 657 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\ED7WL5KI\37BA92E210D341BFDBF4126422A3D2[1].gif
2010-12-20 17:53 . 2010-12-20 17:53 7101 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\ED7WL5KI\559ecf84b4ea78a6c92f0cebb5e2b8[1].gif
2010-12-20 17:53 . 2010-12-20 17:53 6096 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\ED7WL5KI\BING_web_search[1].jpg
2010-12-20 17:53 . 2010-12-20 17:53 7249 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\ED7WL5KI\D88D5C7E6983C77326E09614A68AD6[1].jpg
2010-12-20 17:53 . 2010-12-20 17:53 43 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\ED7WL5KI\primedns[1].gif
2010-12-20 17:53 . 2010-12-20 17:53 4719 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\ED7WL5KI\8C21D926DE442EEDC4D49E35966926[1].jpg
2010-12-20 17:53 . 2010-12-20 17:53 2477 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\SKQIFO8M\EB75D45B8948F72EE451223E95A96[1].gif
2010-12-20 17:53 . 2010-12-20 17:53 9288 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\SKQIFO8M\wlanalytics[1].js
2010-12-20 17:53 . 2010-12-20 17:53 13856 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\PUP0EC6X\dap[1].js
2010-12-20 17:53 . 2010-12-20 17:53 78738 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\HZXCSFDI\aaf7315ce962c9c5ec37601604c086[1].js
2010-12-20 17:53 . 2011-01-01 17:48 1739 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Roaming\CheckPoint\ZoneAlarm Toolbar\TrustChecker\tcip.cache
2010-12-20 17:53 . 2010-12-20 17:53 91887 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\ED7WL5KI\ed234b2580c96634ae0e268a55df74[1].css
2010-12-20 17:53 . 2011-01-01 17:48 7653 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Roaming\CheckPoint\ZoneAlarm Toolbar\TrustChecker\tcdomain.cache
2010-12-20 17:53 . 2010-12-20 17:53 2087 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\SKQIFO8M\a0729be85591e4b828de4e6508ed6b[1].css
2010-12-20 17:53 . 2010-12-20 17:53 72182 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\SKQIFO8M\jquery-1.4.2.min[1].js
2010-12-20 17:53 . 2010-12-20 20:38 716 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
2010-12-20 17:53 . 2010-12-20 17:53 88 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
2010-12-20 17:53 . 2010-12-20 17:53 6429 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\LocalLow\ZoneAlarm_Security\EmailNotifier\comcast.net.xml
2010-12-20 17:53 . 2010-12-20 17:53 4368 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\LocalLow\ZoneAlarm_Security\EmailNotifier\aol.com.xml
2010-12-20 17:53 . 2010-12-20 17:53 7228 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\LocalLow\ZoneAlarm_Security\EmailNotifier\yahoo.com.xml
2010-12-20 17:53 . 2010-12-20 17:53 5509 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\LocalLow\ZoneAlarm_Security\EmailNotifier\google.com.xml
2010-12-20 17:53 . 2010-12-20 17:53 455 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\LocalLow\ZoneAlarm_Security\EmailNotifier\AccountTypes.xml
2010-12-20 17:53 . 2010-12-20 17:53 6161 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\LocalLow\ZoneAlarm_Security\EmailNotifier\hotmail.com.xml
2010-12-20 17:53 . 2010-12-20 17:53 92 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\temp\IswTmp\Logs\AltFFApi.swl
2010-12-20 17:53 . 2010-12-20 17:53 197 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\PUP0EC6X\US[1].txt
2010-12-20 17:53 . 2010-12-20 17:53 182 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\PUP0EC6X\US[2].txt
2010-12-20 17:53 . 2011-01-01 19:59 197 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\LocalLow\Conduit\Community Alerts\Feeds\http___alerts_conduit-services_com_root_1037922_1033633_US.xml
2010-12-20 17:53 . 2010-12-20 17:53 354 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\HZXCSFDI\fcue-btn-close[1].gif
2010-12-20 17:53 . 2010-12-20 17:53 1710 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\HZXCSFDI\fcue-pnt-blu-noshadow[1].gif
2010-12-20 17:53 . 2010-12-20 17:53 1937 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\ED7WL5KI\fcue-bg-lg-blu-noshadow[1].gif
2010-12-20 17:53 . 2010-12-20 17:53 1696 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\ED7WL5KI\yel_tl2[1].gif
2010-12-20 17:53 . 2010-12-20 17:53 197626 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\HZXCSFDI\combo[1]
2010-12-20 17:53 . 2010-12-20 17:53 2451 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\PUP0EC6X\ytutils_20090813[1].js
2010-12-20 17:53 . 2010-12-20 17:53 7100 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\PUP0EC6X\combo[1].css
2010-12-20 17:53 . 2010-12-20 17:53 6774 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\HZXCSFDI\etp_ie_20100930[1].js
2010-12-20 17:53 . 2010-12-20 17:53 5843 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\HZXCSFDI\tipstyles_20101108[1].css
2010-12-20 17:53 . 2010-12-20 17:53 1687 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\SKQIFO8M\634075445964827500[1].png
2010-12-20 17:53 . 2010-12-20 17:53 1808 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\SKQIFO8M\634075445700921250[1].png
2010-12-20 17:53 . 2010-12-20 17:53 1602 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\SKQIFO8M\634075445537327500[1].png
2010-12-20 17:53 . 2010-12-20 17:53 1507 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\SKQIFO8M\634084960850172500[1].png
2010-12-20 17:53 . 2010-12-20 17:53 41375 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\PUP0EC6X\BrowserCompApi[1].js
2010-12-20 17:53 . 2010-12-20 17:53 7550 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\PUP0EC6X\tip[1].txt
2010-12-20 17:53 . 2010-12-20 17:53 6893 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\LocalLow\ZoneAlarm_Security\ThirdPartyComponents.xml
2010-12-20 17:53 . 2010-12-20 17:53 43 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\HZXCSFDI\bl[1].gif
2010-12-20 17:53 . 2010-12-20 17:53 338 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\LocalLow\ZoneAlarm_Security\CacheIcons\http___storage_conduit_com_bankImages_FaceBook_Home_png.png
2010-12-20 17:53 . 2010-12-20 17:53 514 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\LocalLow\ZoneAlarm_Security\CacheIcons\http___storage_conduit_com_bankImages_FaceBook_Logout_png.png
2010-12-20 17:53 . 2010-12-20 17:53 699 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\LocalLow\ZoneAlarm_Security\CacheIcons\http___storage_conduit_com_bankImages_FaceBook_Status_png.png
2010-12-20 17:53 . 2010-12-20 17:53 9344 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\ED7WL5KI\df949936-2850-4e26-af65-c14d91c5c48b[1].htm
2010-12-20 17:53 . 2010-12-20 17:53 514 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\ED7WL5KI\Logout[1].png
2010-12-20 17:53 . 2010-12-20 17:53 461 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\HZXCSFDI\Share[1].png
2010-12-20 17:53 . 2010-12-20 17:53 699 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\HZXCSFDI\Status[1].png
2010-12-20 17:53 . 2010-12-20 17:53 3355 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\LocalLow\ZoneAlarm_Security\CacheIcons\http___storage_conduit_com_bankImages_FaceBook_Photos_png.png
2010-12-20 17:53 . 2010-12-20 17:53 415 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\LocalLow\ZoneAlarm_Security\CacheIcons\http___storage_conduit_com_bankImages_FaceBook_Settings_png.png
2010-12-20 17:53 . 2010-12-20 17:53 461 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\LocalLow\ZoneAlarm_Security\CacheIcons\http___storage_conduit_com_bankImages_FaceBook_Share_png.png
2010-12-20 17:53 . 2010-12-20 17:53 606 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\LocalLow\ZoneAlarm_Security\CacheIcons\http___storage_conduit_com_images_searchengines_softonic_gif.gif
2010-12-20 17:53 . 2010-12-20 17:53 338 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\ED7WL5KI\Home[1].png
2010-12-20 17:53 . 2010-12-20 17:53 3355 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\ED7WL5KI\Photos[1].png
2010-12-20 17:53 . 2010-12-20 17:53 415 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\HZXCSFDI\Settings[1].png
2010-12-20 17:53 . 2010-12-20 17:53 606 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\ED7WL5KI\softonic[1].gif
2010-12-20 17:53 . 2010-12-20 17:53 705 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\LocalLow\ZoneAlarm_Security\CacheIcons\http___storage_conduit_com_bankImages_FaceBook_Events_png.png
2010-12-20 17:53 . 2010-12-20 17:53 746 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\LocalLow\ZoneAlarm_Security\CacheIcons\http___storage_conduit_com_bankImages_FaceBook_Friends_png.png
2010-12-20 17:53 . 2010-12-20 17:53 669 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\LocalLow\ZoneAlarm_Security\CacheIcons\http___storage_conduit_com_bankImages_FaceBook_Groups_png.png
2010-12-20 17:53 . 2010-12-20 17:53 705 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\ED7WL5KI\Events[1].png
2010-12-20 17:53 . 2010-12-20 17:53 746 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\ED7WL5KI\Friends[1].png
2010-12-20 17:53 . 2010-12-20 17:53 669 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\ED7WL5KI\Groups[1].png
2010-12-20 17:53 . 2010-12-20 17:53 545 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\LocalLow\ZoneAlarm_Security\CacheIcons\http___storage_conduit_com_bankImages_FaceBook_Inbox_png.png
2010-12-20 17:53 . 2010-12-20 17:53 371 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\LocalLow\ZoneAlarm_Security\CacheIcons\http___storage_conduit_com_images_SearchEngines_news_icon_gif.gif
2010-12-20 17:53 . 2010-12-20 17:53 1035 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\LocalLow\ZoneAlarm_Security\CacheIcons\http___storage_conduit_com_images_SearchEngines_videosurf_gif.gif
2010-12-20 17:53 . 2010-12-20 17:53 545 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\PUP0EC6X\Inbox[1].png
2010-12-20 17:53 . 2010-12-20 17:53 1035 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\PUP0EC6X\videosurf[1].gif
2010-12-20 17:53 . 2010-12-20 17:53 594 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\LocalLow\ZoneAlarm_Security\CacheIcons\http___storage_conduit_com_bankImages_FaceBook_Profile_png.png
2010-12-20 17:53 . 2010-12-20 17:53 371 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\PUP0EC6X\news_icon[1].gif
2010-12-20 17:53 . 2010-12-20 17:53 594 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\PUP0EC6X\Profile[1].png
2010-12-20 17:53 . 2010-12-20 17:53 240 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\LocalLow\ZoneAlarm_Security\CacheIcons\http___storage_conduit_com_images_SearchEngines_tfd_gif.gif
2010-12-20 17:53 . 2010-12-20 17:53 240 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\PUP0EC6X\tfd[1].gif
2010-12-20 17:53 . 2010-12-20 17:53 403 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\LocalLow\ZoneAlarm_Security\CacheIcons\http___storage_conduit_com_38_264_CT2645238_Images_Menu-silkset_accept_gif-Silk_1-634051179887806250_gif.gif
2010-12-20 17:53 . 2010-12-20 17:53 405 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\LocalLow\ZoneAlarm_Security\CacheIcons\http___storage_conduit_com_images_SearchEngines_images_search_gif.gif
2010-12-20 17:53 . 2010-12-20 17:53 405 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\PUP0EC6X\images_search[1].gif
2010-12-20 17:53 . 2010-12-20 17:53 278 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\LocalLow\ZoneAlarm_Security\CacheIcons\http___storage_conduit_com_images_main_menu_contact_gif.gif
2010-12-20 17:53 . 2010-12-20 17:53 351 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\LocalLow\ZoneAlarm_Security\CacheIcons\http___storage_conduit_com_images_main_menu_shrink_gif.gif
2010-12-20 17:53 . 2010-12-20 17:53 625 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\LocalLow\ZoneAlarm_Security\CacheIcons\http___storage_conduit_com_images_SearchEngines_site_search_gif.gif
2010-12-20 17:53 . 2010-12-20 17:53 625 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\PUP0EC6X\site_search[1].gif
2010-12-20 17:53 . 2010-12-20 17:53 414 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\HZXCSFDI\main_menu_clear_history[1].gif
2010-12-20 17:53 . 2010-12-20 17:53 278 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\HZXCSFDI\main_menu_contact[1].gif
2010-12-20 17:53 . 2010-12-20 17:53 403 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\PUP0EC6X\Menu-silkset_accept.gif-Silk_1-634051179887806250[1].gif
2010-12-20 17:53 . 2010-12-20 17:53 414 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\LocalLow\ZoneAlarm_Security\CacheIcons\http___storage_conduit_com_images_main_menu_clear_history_gif.gif
2010-12-20 17:53 . 2010-12-20 17:53 361 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\LocalLow\ZoneAlarm_Security\CacheIcons\http___storage_conduit_com_images_main_menu_options_gif.gif
2010-12-20 17:53 . 2010-12-20 17:53 403 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\HZXCSFDI\main_menu_about[1].gif
2010-12-20 17:53 . 2010-12-20 17:53 361 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\HZXCSFDI\main_menu_options[1].gif
2010-12-20 17:53 . 2010-12-20 17:53 381 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\HZXCSFDI\main_menu_refresh[1].gif
2010-12-20 17:53 . 2010-12-20 17:53 351 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\HZXCSFDI\main_menu_shrink[1].gif
2010-12-20 17:53 . 2010-12-20 17:53 403 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\LocalLow\ZoneAlarm_Security\CacheIcons\http___storage_conduit_com_images_main_menu_about_gif.gif
2010-12-20 17:53 . 2010-12-20 17:53 381 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\LocalLow\ZoneAlarm_Security\CacheIcons\http___storage_conduit_com_images_main_menu_refresh_gif.gif
2010-12-20 17:53 . 2011-01-01 19:03 10909 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\LocalLow\Conduit\Toolbar\Facebook\http___facebook_conduit-services_com_Settings_ashx_locale=en&browserType=IE&toolbarVersion=5_7_4_0.xml
2010-12-20 17:53 . 2010-12-20 17:53 425 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\PUP0EC6X\main_menu_privacy[1].gif
2010-12-20 17:53 . 2010-12-20 17:53 542 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\LocalLow\ZoneAlarm_Security\CacheIcons\http___storage_conduit_com_38_264_CT2645238_Images_634062507244523750_png.png
2010-12-20 17:53 . 2010-12-20 17:53 425 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\LocalLow\ZoneAlarm_Security\CacheIcons\http___storage_conduit_com_images_main_menu_privacy_gif.gif
2010-12-20 17:53 . 2010-12-20 17:53 322 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\LocalLow\ZoneAlarm_Security\CacheIcons\http___storage_conduit_com_images_searchengines_search_icon_gif.gif
2010-12-20 17:53 . 2010-12-20 17:53 10410 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\LocalLow\ZoneAlarm_Security\SearchInNewTab\SearchInNewTabContent.xml
2010-12-20 17:53 . 2010-12-20 17:53 392 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\ED7WL5KI\main_menu_tell_a_friend[1].gif
2010-12-20 17:53 . 2010-12-20 17:53 322 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\ED7WL5KI\search_icon[1].gif
2010-12-20 17:53 . 2010-12-20 17:53 10410 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\HZXCSFDI\newtab[1].xml
2010-12-20 17:53 . 2010-12-20 17:53 405 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\LocalLow\ZoneAlarm_Security\CacheIcons\http___storage_conduit_com_images_main_menu_help_gif.gif
2010-12-20 17:53 . 2010-12-20 17:53 392 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\LocalLow\ZoneAlarm_Security\CacheIcons\http___storage_conduit_com_images_main_menu_tell_a_friend_gif.gif
2010-12-20 17:53 . 2010-12-20 17:53 399 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\LocalLow\ZoneAlarm_Security\CacheIcons\http___storage_conduit_com_images_main_menu_upgrade_gif.gif
2010-12-20 17:53 . 2010-12-20 17:53 542 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\ED7WL5KI\634062507244523750[1].png
2010-12-20 17:53 . 2010-12-20 17:53 399 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\ED7WL5KI\main_menu_upgrade[1].gif
2010-12-20 17:53 . 2010-12-20 17:53 405 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\LocalLow\ZoneAlarm_Security\CacheIcons\http___storage_conduit_com_38_264_CT2645238_Images_634104326720878750_gif.gif
2010-12-20 17:53 . 2010-12-20 17:53 405 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\ED7WL5KI\634104326720878750[1].gif
2010-12-20 17:53 . 2010-12-20 17:53 405 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\ED7WL5KI\main_menu_help[1].gif
2010-12-20 17:53 . 2010-12-20 17:53 531 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\PUP0EC6X\R[1].png
2010-12-20 17:53 . 2010-12-20 17:53 537 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\HZXCSFDI\l[1].png
2010-12-20 17:53 . 2010-12-20 17:53 12824 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\ED7WL5KI\feed[1].zip
2010-12-20 17:53 . 2010-12-20 17:53 49152 --sha-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\History\History.IE5\MSHist012010120620101213\index.dat
2010-12-20 17:53 . 2010-12-20 17:53 324 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\HZXCSFDI\TitleBar_BG[1].png
2010-12-20 17:53 . 2010-12-20 17:53 24505 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\ED7WL5KI\ga[1].js
2010-12-20 17:53 . 2010-12-20 17:53 6429 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\LocalLow\DVDVideoSoftTB\EmailNotifier\comcast.net.xml
2010-12-20 17:53 . 2010-12-20 17:53 4368 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\LocalLow\DVDVideoSoftTB\EmailNotifier\aol.com.xml
2010-12-20 17:53 . 2010-12-20 17:53 7228 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\LocalLow\DVDVideoSoftTB\EmailNotifier\yahoo.com.xml
2010-12-20 17:53 . 2010-12-20 17:53 5509 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\LocalLow\DVDVideoSoftTB\EmailNotifier\google.com.xml
2010-12-20 17:53 . 2010-12-20 17:53 455 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\LocalLow\DVDVideoSoftTB\EmailNotifier\AccountTypes.xml
2010-12-20 17:53 . 2010-12-20 17:53 6161 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\LocalLow\DVDVideoSoftTB\EmailNotifier\hotmail.com.xml
2010-12-20 17:53 . 2010-12-20 17:53 1163 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\LocalLow\Yahoo! Companion\Icons\w\wea_01_spc_s28.png
2010-12-20 17:53 . 2010-12-20 17:53 13725 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\ED7WL5KI\783709-large[1].jpg
2010-12-20 17:53 . 2010-12-20 17:53 4069 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\PUP0EC6X\816474-large[1].jpg
2010-12-20 17:53 . 2010-12-20 17:53 3643 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\PUP0EC6X\816720-large[1].jpg
2010-12-20 17:53 . 2010-12-20 17:53 2335 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\PUP0EC6X\816729-large[1].jpg
2010-12-20 17:53 . 2010-12-20 17:53 2000 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\HZXCSFDI\816404-large[1].jpg
2010-12-20 17:53 . 2010-12-20 17:53 3398 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\HZXCSFDI\816374-large[1].jpg
2010-12-20 17:53 . 2010-12-20 17:53 3511 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\HZXCSFDI\816639-large[1].png
2010-12-20 17:53 . 2010-12-20 17:53 4262 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\SKQIFO8M\808232-large[1].jpg
2010-12-20 17:53 . 2010-12-20 17:53 4679 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\SKQIFO8M\816380-large[1].jpg
2010-12-20 17:53 . 2010-12-20 17:53 4274 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\SKQIFO8M\816653-large[1].jpg
2010-12-20 17:53 . 2010-12-20 17:53 6076 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\SKQIFO8M\816692-large[1].jpg
2010-12-20 17:53 . 2010-12-20 17:53 3624 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\SKQIFO8M\816365-large[1].jpg
2010-12-20 17:53 . 2010-12-20 17:53 6528 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\SKQIFO8M\816654-large[1].jpg
2010-12-20 17:53 . 2010-12-20 17:53 722 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\SKQIFO8M\Gray_bg[1].png
2010-12-20 17:53 . 2010-12-20 17:53 16136 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\SKQIFO8M\816667-large[1].png
2010-12-20 17:53 . 2010-12-20 17:53 10473 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\SKQIFO8M\809733-large[1].png
2010-12-20 17:53 . 2010-12-20 17:53 6000 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\SKQIFO8M\816372-large[1].jpg
2010-12-20 17:53 . 2010-12-20 17:53 4294 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\SKQIFO8M\816703-large[1].jpg
2010-12-20 17:53 . 2010-12-20 17:53 2750 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\SKQIFO8M\816393-large[1].jpg
2010-12-20 17:53 . 2011-01-01 19:48 63811 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\LocalLow\ZoneAlarm_Security\LanguagePack\en\LanguagePack.xml
2010-12-20 17:53 . 2010-12-20 17:53 3929 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\SKQIFO8M\790173-large[1].png
2010-12-20 17:53 . 2010-12-20 17:53 1784 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\SKQIFO8M\3[1].png
2010-12-20 17:53 . 2010-12-20 17:53 4699 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\SKQIFO8M\751296-large[1].png
2010-12-20 17:53 . 2010-12-20 17:53 1472 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\SKQIFO8M\4[1].png
2010-12-20 17:53 . 2010-12-20 17:53 311 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\ED7WL5KI\x_off[1].png
2010-12-20 17:53 . 2010-12-20 17:53 243 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\ED7WL5KI\Mini_off[1].png
2010-12-20 17:53 . 2010-12-20 17:53 6202 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\ED7WL5KI\TitleBar_logo[1].png
2010-12-20 17:53 . 2010-12-20 17:53 326 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\SKQIFO8M\RadioRequest[1].xml
2010-12-20 17:53 . 2010-12-20 17:53 1220 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\PUP0EC6X\634086668687710000[1].png
2010-12-20 17:53 . 2010-12-20 17:53 1520 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\PUP0EC6X\634260361256902500[1].png
2010-12-20 17:53 . 2010-12-20 17:53 1356 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\PUP0EC6X\634266548738652500[1].png
2010-12-20 17:53 . 2010-12-20 17:53 1220 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\LocalLow\ZoneAlarm_Security\CacheIcons\http___storage_conduit_com_38_264_CT2645238_Images_634086668687710000_png.png
2010-12-20 17:53 . 2010-12-20 17:53 1520 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\LocalLow\ZoneAlarm_Security\CacheIcons\http___storage_conduit_com_38_264_CT2645238_Images_634260361256902500_png.png
2010-12-20 17:53 . 2010-12-20 17:53 1356 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\LocalLow\ZoneAlarm_Security\CacheIcons\http___storage_conduit_com_38_264_CT2645238_Images_634266548738652500_png.png
2010-12-20 17:53 . 2010-12-20 17:53 509 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\HZXCSFDI\634062498888125000[1].png
2010-12-20 17:53 . 2010-12-20 17:53 1188 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\HZXCSFDI\634283326348443750[1].png
2010-12-20 17:53 . 2010-12-20 17:53 509 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\LocalLow\ZoneAlarm_Security\CacheIcons\http___storage_conduit_com_38_264_CT2645238_Images_634062498888125000_png.png
2010-12-20 17:53 . 2010-12-20 17:53 1188 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\LocalLow\ZoneAlarm_Security\CacheIcons\http___storage_conduit_com_38_264_CT2645238_Images_634283326348443750_png.png
2010-12-20 17:53 . 2010-12-20 17:53 670 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\ED7WL5KI\634062499232812500[1].png
2010-12-20 17:53 . 2010-12-20 17:53 1272 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\HZXCSFDI\634182163591881250[1].png
2010-12-20 17:53 . 2010-12-20 17:53 670 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\LocalLow\ZoneAlarm_Security\CacheIcons\http___storage_conduit_com_38_264_CT2645238_Images_634062499232812500_png.png
2010-12-20 17:53 . 2010-12-20 17:53 1272 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\LocalLow\ZoneAlarm_Security\CacheIcons\http___storage_conduit_com_38_264_CT2645238_Images_634182163591881250_png.png
2010-12-20 17:53 . 2010-12-20 17:53 1233 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\LocalLow\ZoneAlarm_Security\CacheIcons\http___storage_conduit_com_38_264_CT2645238_Images_634072035938731250_png.png
2010-12-20 17:53 . 2010-12-20 17:53 1233 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\PUP0EC6X\634072035938731250[1].png
2010-12-20 17:53 . 2010-12-20 17:53 1507 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\PUP0EC6X\634084960850172500[1].png
2010-12-20 17:53 . 2010-12-20 17:53 1507 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\LocalLow\ZoneAlarm_Security\CacheIcons\http___storage_conduit_com_38_264_CT2645238_Images_634084960850172500_png.png
2010-12-20 17:53 . 2010-12-20 17:53 623 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\HZXCSFDI\634072035335451250[1].png
2010-12-20 17:53 . 2010-12-20 17:53 623 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\LocalLow\ZoneAlarm_Security\CacheIcons\http___storage_conduit_com_38_264_CT2645238_Images_634072035335451250_png.png
2010-12-20 17:53 . 2010-12-20 17:53 4155 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\SKQIFO8M\DT_Main[1].css
2010-12-20 17:53 . 2010-12-20 17:53 31033 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\SKQIFO8M\jquery-1.2.6.pack[1].js
2010-12-20 17:53 . 2010-12-20 17:53 15515 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\SKQIFO8M\stepcarousel[1].js
2010-12-20 17:53 . 2010-12-20 17:53 9104 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\PUP0EC6X\main[1].js
2010-12-20 17:53 . 2010-12-20 17:53 3301 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\LocalLow\ZoneAlarm_Security\Repository\conduit_CT2645238_CT2645238\ToolbarLogin\data.txt
2010-12-20 17:53 . 2010-12-20 17:53 3300 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\temp\415303181960394133.tmp
2010-12-20 17:53 . 2010-12-20 17:53 48741 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\HZXCSFDI\default[1].htm
2010-12-20 17:53 . 2011-01-01 19:03 10630 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\ED7WL5KI\Settings[1].ashx
2010-12-20 17:53 . 2011-01-01 19:48 34460 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\LocalLow\ZoneAlarm_Security\Repository\conduit_CT2645238_CT2645238\ToolbarSettings\data.txt
2010-12-20 17:53 . 2010-12-20 17:53 10028 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\ED7WL5KI\newtab[1].xml
2010-12-20 17:53 . 2010-12-20 17:53 5803 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\ED7WL5KI\display[1].xml
2010-12-20 17:53 . 2010-12-20 17:53 34460 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\temp\46019408260394133.tmp
2010-12-20 17:53 . 2010-12-20 17:53 162 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
2010-12-20 17:53 . 2010-12-20 17:53 3501 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\ED7WL5KI\green_shield[1]
2010-12-20 17:53 . 2010-12-20 17:53 9771 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\HZXCSFDI\securityrisk[1]
2010-12-20 17:53 . 2010-12-20 17:53 3508 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\PUP0EC6X\red_shield[1]
2010-12-20 17:53 . 2010-12-20 17:53 5131 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\SKQIFO8M\shield[1]
2010-12-20 17:53 . 2010-12-20 17:53 868 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\PUP0EC6X\background_gradient_red[1]
2010-12-20 17:53 . 2010-12-20 17:53 2940 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\SKQIFO8M\securityatrisk[1]
2010-12-20 17:53 . 2010-12-20 17:53 4096 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Roaming\Opera\Opera\oprand.dat
2010-12-20 17:53 . 2010-12-20 17:53 13 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Opera\Opera\icons\cache\cookies4.dat
2010-12-20 17:53 . 2011-01-01 20:01 4476 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\temp\IswTmp\Logs\Trustchecker.swl
2010-12-20 17:53 . 2010-12-25 15:33 4412 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\temp\IswTmp\Logs\Trustchecker.swl.old
2010-12-20 17:53 . 2010-12-20 17:53 12 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Opera\Opera\cache\revocation\vlink4.dat
2010-12-20 17:53 . 2011-01-01 20:01 22604 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\temp\IswTmp\Logs\TrustcheckerIEPlugin.swl
2010-12-20 17:53 . 2010-12-20 20:39 21452 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\temp\IswTmp\Logs\TrustcheckerIEPlugin.swl.old
2010-12-20 17:53 . 2010-12-20 17:53 12 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Opera\Opera\widgets\wuid-4d0fa083-e9ff-0046-0e67-1f97ea6657ed\cache\vlink4.dat
2010-12-20 17:53 . 2010-12-20 17:53 12 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Opera\Opera\icons\cache\vlink4.dat
2010-12-20 17:53 . 2010-12-20 17:53 10926 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Opera\Opera\icons\cache\dcache4.url
2010-12-20 17:53 . 2010-12-20 17:53 12 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Roaming\Opera\Opera\vlink4.dat
2010-12-20 17:53 . 2010-12-20 17:53 8381 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Opera\Opera\cache\dcache4.url
2010-12-20 17:53 . 2010-12-20 17:53 20 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Opera\Opera\opcache\dcache4.url
2010-12-20 17:53 . 2010-12-20 17:53 13 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Roaming\Opera\Opera\cookies4.dat
2010-12-20 17:53 . 2010-12-20 17:53 20 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Opera\Opera\cache\revocation\dcache4.url
2010-12-20 17:53 . 2010-12-20 17:53 12 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Opera\Opera\widgets\wuid-4d0fcdd4-9b7e-0263-0dbe-233498e7510d\cache\vlink4.dat
2010-12-20 17:53 . 2010-12-20 17:53 20 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Opera\Opera\widgets\wuid-4d0fcdd4-9b7e-0263-0dbe-233498e7510d\cache\dcache4.url
2010-12-20 17:53 . 2010-12-20 17:53 12 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Opera\Opera\widgets\wuid-4d0fdab8-a112-08a2-0b7d-2f69a28b6803\cache\vlink4.dat
2010-12-20 17:53 . 2010-12-20 17:53 20 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Opera\Opera\widgets\wuid-4d0fdab8-a112-08a2-0b7d-2f69a28b6803\cache\dcache4.url
2010-12-20 17:53 . 2010-12-20 17:53 12 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Opera\Opera\widgets\wuid-4d0fa966-c7a7-0139-06bd-233bc43e4ff4\cache\vlink4.dat
2010-12-20 17:53 . 2010-12-20 17:53 20 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Opera\Opera\widgets\wuid-4d0fa966-c7a7-0139-06bd-233bc43e4ff4\cache\dcache4.url
2010-12-20 17:53 . 2010-12-20 17:53 12 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Opera\Opera\widgets\wuid-4d0fb42d-b051-0a33-02af-6c61b3c807c1\cache\vlink4.dat
2010-12-20 17:53 . 2010-12-20 17:53 20 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Opera\Opera\widgets\wuid-4d0fb42d-b051-0a33-02af-6c61b3c807c1\cache\dcache4.url
2010-12-20 17:53 . 2010-12-20 17:53 12 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Opera\Opera\widgets\wuid-4d0fa3fa-c651-04f5-0993-6ed3c5c87f67\cache\vlink4.dat
2010-12-20 17:53 . 2010-12-20 17:53 20 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Opera\Opera\widgets\wuid-4d0fa3fa-c651-04f5-0993-6ed3c5c87f67\cache\dcache4.url
2010-12-20 17:53 . 2010-12-20 17:53 12 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Opera\Opera\widgets\wuid-4d0fd1d8-87bd-07b0-0dcc-2bc484240ed0\cache\vlink4.dat
2010-12-20 17:53 . 2010-12-20 17:53 20 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Opera\Opera\widgets\wuid-4d0fd1d8-87bd-07b0-0dcc-2bc484240ed0\cache\dcache4.url
2010-12-20 17:53 . 2010-12-20 17:53 20 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Opera\Opera\widgets\wuid-4d0fa083-e9ff-0046-0e67-1f97ea6657ed\cache\dcache4.url
2010-12-20 17:53 . 2010-12-20 17:53 56 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Roaming\Opera\Opera\typed_history.xml
2010-12-20 17:53 . 2010-12-20 17:53 176 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Roaming\Opera\Opera\global_history.dat
2010-12-20 17:53 . 2010-12-20 17:53 35 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Roaming\Opera\Opera\webserver\users.xml
2010-12-20 17:53 . 2010-12-20 17:53 790 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Roaming\Opera\Opera\operaprefs.ini
2010-12-20 17:53 . 2010-12-20 17:53 5578 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Roaming\Opera\Opera\bookmarks.adr
2010-12-20 17:53 . 2010-12-20 17:53 12304 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Opera\Opera\mail\index.ini
2010-12-20 17:53 . 2010-12-20 17:53 764 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Opera\Opera\mail\accounts.ini
2010-12-20 17:53 . 2010-12-20 17:53 12517 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Opera\Opera\icons\cache\g_0000\opr00001.tmp
2010-12-20 17:53 . 2010-12-20 17:53 17089 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Opera\Opera\cache\g_0000\opr00005.tmp
2010-12-20 17:53 . 2010-12-20 17:53 12049 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Opera\Opera\cache\g_0000\opr00003.tmp
2010-12-20 17:53 . 2010-12-20 17:53 19763 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Opera\Opera\cache\g_0000\opr00004.tmp
2010-12-20 17:53 . 2010-12-20 17:53 0 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Opera\Opera\cache\activity.opr
2010-12-20 17:53 . 2010-12-20 17:53 3495 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Opera\Opera\cache\g_0000\opr00001.tmp
2010-12-20 17:53 . 2010-12-20 17:53 1402 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Roaming\Opera\Opera\sessions\autosave.win
2010-12-20 17:53 . 2010-12-20 17:53 6782 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Opera\Opera\icons\http%3A%2F%2Fredir.opera.com%2Ffavicons%2Fkayak%2Ffavicon.ico
2010-12-20 17:53 . 2010-12-20 17:53 1150 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Opera\Opera\icons\http%3A%2F%2Fredir.opera.com%2Ffavicons%2Fdownloadcom%2Ffavicon.ico
2010-12-20 17:53 . 2010-12-20 17:53 12 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Roaming\Opera\Opera\download.dat
2010-12-20 17:53 . 2010-12-20 17:53 12 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Roaming\Opera\Opera\optrust.dat
2010-12-20 17:53 . 2010-12-20 17:53 147 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Opera\Opera\icons\mymail.operamail.com.idx
2010-12-20 17:53 . 2010-12-20 17:53 2862 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Opera\Opera\icons\http%3A%2F%2Fwww.opera.com%2Ffavicon.ico
2010-12-20 17:53 . 2010-12-20 17:53 108 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Opera\Opera\icons\yahoo.opera.com.idx
2010-12-20 17:53 . 2010-12-20 17:53 1150 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Opera\Opera\icons\http%3A%2F%2Fredir.opera.com%2Ffavicons%2Fyahoo%2Ffavicon.ico
2010-12-20 17:53 . 2010-12-20 17:53 88 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Opera\Opera\icons\www.operamail.com.idx
2010-12-20 17:53 . 2010-12-20 17:53 2862 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Opera\Opera\icons\http%3A%2F%2Fredir.opera.com%2Ffavicons%2Fopera%2Ffavicon.ico
2010-12-20 17:53 . 2010-12-20 17:53 263 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Opera\Opera\icons\www.opera.com.idx
2010-12-20 17:53 . 2010-12-20 17:53 1406 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Opera\Opera\icons\http%3A%2F%2Fredir.opera.com%2Ffavicons%2Famazon%2Ffavicon.ico
2010-12-20 17:53 . 2010-12-20 17:53 318 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Opera\Opera\icons\http%3A%2F%2Fredir.opera.com%2Ffavicons%2Fshopping%2Ffavicon.ico
2010-12-20 17:53 . 2010-12-20 17:53 85 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Opera\Opera\icons\my.opera.com.idx
2010-12-20 17:53 . 2010-12-20 17:53 2862 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Opera\Opera\icons\http%3A%2F%2Fredir.opera.com%2Ffavicons%2Fmyopera%2Ffavicon.ico
2010-12-20 17:53 . 2010-12-20 17:53 225 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Opera\Opera\icons\en.wikipedia.org.idx
2010-12-20 17:53 . 2010-12-20 17:53 318 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Opera\Opera\icons\http%3A%2F%2Fredir.opera.com%2Ffavicons%2Fwikipedia%2Ffavicon.ico
2010-12-20 17:53 . 2010-12-20 17:53 1406 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Opera\Opera\icons\http%3A%2F%2Fredir.opera.com%2Ffavicons%2Febay%2Ffavicon.ico
2010-12-20 17:53 . 2010-12-20 17:53 86 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Opera\Opera\icons\mail.yandex.ru.idx
2010-12-20 17:53 . 2010-12-20 17:53 318 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Opera\Opera\icons\http%3A%2F%2Fimg.yandex.net%2Fi%2Ffavicon.ico
2010-12-20 17:53 . 2010-12-20 17:53 1150 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Opera\Opera\icons\http%3A%2F%2Fredir.opera.com%2Ffavicons%2Fgoogle%2Ffavicon.ico
2010-12-20 17:53 . 2010-12-20 17:53 137 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Opera\Opera\icons\www.google.com.idx
2010-12-20 17:53 . 2010-12-20 17:53 912 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Opera\Opera\icons\redir.opera.com.idx
2010-12-20 17:53 . 2010-12-20 17:53 95 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Opera\Opera\icons\www.ask.com.idx
2010-12-20 17:53 . 2010-12-20 17:53 1406 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Opera\Opera\icons\http%3A%2F%2Fredir.opera.com%2Ffavicons%2Fask%2Ffavicon.ico
2010-12-20 17:53 . 2010-12-20 17:53 132 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Opera\Opera\icons\win.mail.ru.idx
2010-12-20 17:53 . 2010-12-20 17:53 1150 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Opera\Opera\icons\http%3A%2F%2Fimg.imgsmail.ru%2Fr%2Ffavicon.ico
2010-12-20 17:53 . 2010-12-20 17:53 2534 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Opera\Opera\icons\persistent.txt
2010-12-20 17:53 . 2010-12-20 17:53 92 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Opera\Opera\icons\www.fastmail.fm.idx
2010-12-20 17:53 . 2010-12-20 17:53 1406 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Opera\Opera\icons\http%3A%2F%2Fwww.fastmail.fm%2Ffavicon.ico
2010-12-20 17:53 . 2010-12-20 17:53 20995 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Roaming\Opera\Opera\opcacrt6.dat
2010-12-20 17:53 . 2010-12-20 17:53 7889 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Roaming\Opera\Opera\opicacrt6.dat
2010-12-20 17:53 . 2010-12-20 17:53 12 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Roaming\Opera\Opera\opuntrust.dat
2010-12-20 17:53 . 2010-12-20 17:53 1632 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Roaming\Opera\Opera\unite.adr
2010-12-20 17:53 . 2010-12-20 17:53 249 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Roaming\Opera\Opera\tasks.xml
2010-12-20 17:53 . 2010-12-20 17:53 2470 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Opera\Opera\widgets\widgets.dat
2010-12-20 17:53 . 2010-12-20 17:53 196 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Roaming\Opera\Opera\opssl6.dat
2010-12-20 17:53 . 2010-12-20 17:53 10262 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Recent\CustomDestinations\16ec093b8f51508f.customDestinations-ms
2010-12-20 17:53 . 2010-12-20 17:53 548 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Roaming\Opera\Opera\opthumb.dat
2010-12-20 17:53 . 2010-12-20 17:53 306 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Opera\Opera\widgets\wuid-4d0fcdd4-9b7e-0263-0dbe-233498e7510d\prefs.dat
2010-12-20 17:53 . 2010-12-20 17:53 309 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Opera\Opera\widgets\wuid-4d0fdab8-a112-08a2-0b7d-2f69a28b6803\prefs.dat
2010-12-20 17:53 . 2010-12-20 17:53 305 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Opera\Opera\widgets\wuid-4d0fa966-c7a7-0139-06bd-233bc43e4ff4\prefs.dat
2010-12-20 17:53 . 2010-12-20 17:53 308 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Opera\Opera\widgets\wuid-4d0fb42d-b051-0a33-02af-6c61b3c807c1\prefs.dat
2010-12-20 17:53 . 2010-12-20 17:53 302 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Opera\Opera\widgets\wuid-4d0fa3fa-c651-04f5-0993-6ed3c5c87f67\prefs.dat
2010-12-20 17:53 . 2010-12-20 17:53 308 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Opera\Opera\widgets\wuid-4d0fd1d8-87bd-07b0-0dcc-2bc484240ed0\prefs.dat
2010-12-20 17:53 . 2010-12-20 17:53 376 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Opera\Opera\widgets\wuid-4d0fa083-e9ff-0046-0e67-1f97ea6657ed\prefs.dat
2010-12-20 17:53 . 2010-12-20 17:53 7680 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Opera\Opera\mail\indexer\indexer.axx
2010-12-20 17:53 . 2010-12-20 17:53 512 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Opera\Opera\mail\indexer\indexer.bx
2010-12-20 17:53 . 2010-12-20 17:53 7680 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Opera\Opera\mail\lexicon\lexicon.axx
2010-12-20 17:53 . 2010-12-20 17:53 512 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Opera\Opera\mail\lexicon\lexicon.bx
2010-12-20 17:53 . 2010-12-20 17:53 1024 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Opera\Opera\mail\indexer\message_id
2010-12-20 17:53 . 2010-12-20 17:53 1024 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Opera\Opera\mail\omailbase.dat
2010-12-20 17:53 . 2010-12-20 17:53 96 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Roaming\Opera\Opera\optrb.dat
2010-12-20 17:53 . 2010-12-20 17:53 1024 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Opera\Opera\vps\0000\adoc.bx
2010-12-20 17:53 . 2010-12-20 17:53 8192 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Opera\Opera\vps\0000\md.dat
2010-12-20 17:53 . 2010-12-20 17:53 7680 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Opera\Opera\vps\0000\url.axx
2010-12-20 17:53 . 2010-12-20 17:53 7680 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Opera\Opera\vps\0000\w.axx
2010-12-20 17:53 . 2010-12-20 17:53 512 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Opera\Opera\vps\0000\wb.vx
2010-12-20 17:53 . 2010-12-20 17:53 188 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Opera\Opera\cache\CACHEDIR.TAG
2010-12-20 17:53 . 2010-04-28 19:24 4809 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Roaming\Opera\Opera\styles\user\toc.css
2010-12-20 17:53 . 2010-04-28 19:24 2727 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Roaming\Opera\Opera\styles\user\structuretables.css
2010-12-20 17:53 . 2010-04-28 19:24 258 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Roaming\Opera\Opera\styles\user\tablelayout.css
2010-12-20 17:53 . 2010-04-28 19:24 2112 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Roaming\Opera\Opera\styles\user\structureinline.css
2010-12-20 17:53 . 2010-04-28 19:24 4569 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Roaming\Opera\Opera\styles\user\structureblock.css
2010-12-20 17:53 . 2010-04-28 19:24 735 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Roaming\Opera\Opera\styles\user\outline.css
2010-12-20 17:53 . 2010-04-28 19:24 410 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Roaming\Opera\Opera\styles\user\disabletables.css
2010-12-20 17:53 . 2010-04-28 19:24 243 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Roaming\Opera\Opera\styles\user\disablepositioning.css
2010-12-20 17:53 . 2010-04-28 19:24 269 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Roaming\Opera\Opera\styles\user\disableforms.css
2010-12-20 17:53 . 2010-04-28 19:24 229 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Roaming\Opera\Opera\styles\user\disablefloats.css
2010-12-20 17:53 . 2010-04-28 19:24 213 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Roaming\Opera\Opera\styles\user\disablebreaks.css
2010-12-20 17:53 . 2010-04-28 19:24 705 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Roaming\Opera\Opera\styles\user\contrastwb.css
2010-12-20 17:53 . 2010-04-28 19:24 673 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Roaming\Opera\Opera\styles\user\contrastbw.css
2010-12-20 17:53 . 2010-04-28 19:24 1225 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Roaming\Opera\Opera\styles\user\classid.css
2010-12-20 17:53 . 2010-04-28 19:24 1353 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Roaming\Opera\Opera\styles\user\altdebugger.css
2010-12-20 17:53 . 2010-04-28 19:24 2742 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Roaming\Opera\Opera\styles\user\accessibility.css
2010-12-20 17:53 . 2010-04-28 20:59 831 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Roaming\Opera\Opera\speeddial.ini
2010-12-20 17:53 . 2010-12-20 17:53 0 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Opera\Opera\upgrade.log
2010-12-20 17:52 . 2010-12-20 17:52 0 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\temp\FXSAPIDebugLogFile.txt
2010-12-20 17:52 . 2010-12-20 17:52 28268 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\temp\divF45F.tmp\divF53A.tmp
2010-12-20 17:52 . 2011-01-01 17:47 2063 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\temp\AdobeARM.log
2010-12-20 17:52 . 2011-01-01 17:47 16234 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\temp\IswTmp\Shared\FFCleanupPolicy_main.ptp
2010-12-20 17:52 . 2010-12-20 17:52 67 --sh--w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\HZXCSFDI\desktop.ini
2010-12-20 17:52 . 2010-12-20 17:52 67 --sh--w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\ED7WL5KI\desktop.ini
2010-12-20 17:52 . 2010-12-20 17:52 67 --sh--w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\PUP0EC6X\desktop.ini
2010-12-20 17:52 . 2010-12-20 17:52 67 --sh--w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\SKQIFO8M\desktop.ini
2010-12-20 17:52 . 2011-01-01 17:49 1644 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\temp\IswTmp\Logs\SiteChecker.swl
2010-12-20 17:52 . 2010-12-25 15:32 2668 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\temp\IswTmp\Logs\SiteChecker.swl.old
2010-12-20 17:52 . 2011-01-01 17:47 92 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\temp\IswTmp\Logs\ISWSTATS.swl
2010-12-20 17:52 . 2010-12-25 15:29 92 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\temp\IswTmp\Logs\ISWSTATS.swl.old
2010-12-20 17:52 . 2011-01-01 17:47 458752 --sha-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\index.dat
2010-12-20 17:52 . 2010-12-20 17:52 67 --sh--w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\desktop.ini
2010-12-20 17:52 . 2011-01-01 21:10 748 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\temp\IswTmp\Logs\ISWUPD.swl
2010-12-20 17:52 . 2010-12-25 15:29 92 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\temp\IswTmp\Logs\ISWUPD.swl.old
2010-12-20 17:52 . 2011-01-01 20:01 2172 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\temp\IswTmp\Logs\ISWFWMON.swl
2010-12-20 17:52 . 2010-12-25 15:33 1820 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\temp\IswTmp\Logs\ISWFWMON.swl.old
2010-12-20 17:52 . 2011-01-01 21:07 6956 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\temp\IswTmp\Logs\ISWMENUS.swl
2010-12-20 17:52 . 2010-12-25 15:33 1708 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\temp\IswTmp\Logs\ISWMENUS.swl.old
2010-12-20 17:52 . 2011-01-01 17:47 0 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\temp\IswTmp\PA\2f7fb469b38f8ae1e9c72c2b0e209141
2010-12-20 17:52 . 2011-01-01 20:01 588 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\temp\IswTmp\Logs\ISWUILIB.swl
2010-12-20 17:52 . 2010-12-25 15:33 860 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\temp\IswTmp\Logs\ISWUILIB.swl.old
2010-12-20 17:52 . 2011-01-01 20:01 684 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\temp\IswTmp\Logs\ISWDMP.swl
2010-12-20 17:52 . 2010-12-25 15:33 684 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\temp\IswTmp\Logs\ISWDMP.swl.old
2010-12-20 17:52 . 2011-01-01 17:47 92 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\temp\IswTmp\Logs\ISWUL.swl
2010-12-20 17:52 . 2010-12-25 15:29 92 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\temp\IswTmp\Logs\ISWUL.swl.old
2010-12-20 17:52 . 2011-01-01 21:10 2540 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\temp\IswTmp\Logs\ISWUL_MIN.swl
2010-12-20 17:52 . 2010-12-25 15:33 1996 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\temp\IswTmp\Logs\ISWUL_MIN.swl.old
2010-12-20 17:52 . 2010-12-20 17:52 0 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\temp\isw_acc_80100000
2010-12-20 17:52 . 2011-01-01 21:10 5644 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\temp\IswTmp\Logs\ISWGUI.swl
2010-12-20 17:52 . 2010-12-25 15:33 4844 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\temp\IswTmp\Logs\ISWGUI.swl.old
2010-12-20 17:52 . 2010-12-20 17:52 0 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\temp\IswTmp\isw_acc_10100000
2010-12-20 17:52 . 2011-01-01 21:10 35596 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\temp\IswTmp\Logs\ISWSHEX.swl
2010-12-20 17:52 . 2010-12-25 15:33 9452 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\temp\IswTmp\Logs\ISWSHEX.swl.old
2010-12-20 17:52 . 2011-01-01 18:02 857088 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\temp\IswTmp\WH\0
2010-12-11 19:23 . 2010-12-11 19:23 69 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\[email protected]~~local~~[1].txt
2010-12-11 19:23 . 2010-12-11 19:23 49 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Roaming\Macromedia\Flash Player\#SharedObjects\YFEJLZ4C\s.ytimg.com\soundData.sol
2010-12-11 19:23 . 2010-12-11 19:23 81 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Roaming\Macromedia\Flash Player\macromedia.com\support\flashplayer\sys\#s.ytimg.com\settings.sol
2010-12-11 19:23 . 2011-01-02 05:35 531 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Roaming\Macromedia\Flash Player\macromedia.com\support\flashplayer\sys\settings.sol
2010-12-11 19:22 . 2011-01-01 21:10 9 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Roaming\CheckPoint\ZoneAlarm Toolbar\.version
2010-12-11 19:21 . 2011-01-01 17:47 0 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Roaming\CheckPoint\ZoneAlarm Toolbar\sites
2010-12-11 19:21 . 2010-12-11 19:21 67 --sh--w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\desktop.ini
2010-12-11 19:21 . 2011-01-02 06:21 1502070 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\s3qiwb46.default\XUL.mfl
2010-12-11 19:21 . 2010-12-20 21:14 2440730 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\s3qiwb46.default\XPC.mfl
2010-12-11 19:21 . 2010-12-11 19:21 10 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Crash Reports\InstallTime20101203075014
2010-12-11 01:34 . 2010-12-11 01:34 162473 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\temp\div841D.tmp\divD137.tmp
2010-12-11 01:34 . 2010-12-11 01:34 162473 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\temp\divF45F.tmp\div6DCB.tmp
2010-12-11 01:34 . 2010-12-11 01:34 162473 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\temp\divF45F.tmp\div92A.tmp
2010-12-11 00:38 . 2010-12-11 00:38 1040 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\Desktop\ZoneAlarm Security.lnk
2010-12-10 14:36 . 2010-12-10 14:36 2856 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Roaming\Malwarebytes\Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware\Logs\mbam-log-2010-12-10 (06-36-06).txt
2010-12-10 14:36 . 2010-12-10 14:36 106 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Roaming\Malwarebytes\Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware\Quarantine\BACKUP2.81586
2010-12-10 14:36 . 2010-12-10 14:36 121 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Roaming\Malwarebytes\Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware\Quarantine\BACKUP3.99456
2010-12-10 14:36 . 2010-12-10 14:36 373 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Roaming\Malwarebytes\Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware\Quarantine\QUAR3.99456
2010-12-10 14:36 . 2010-12-10 14:36 113 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Roaming\Malwarebytes\Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware\Quarantine\BACKUP1.54309
2010-12-10 14:36 . 2010-12-10 14:36 0 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Roaming\Malwarebytes\Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware\Quarantine\QUAR1.54309
2010-12-10 14:36 . 2010-12-10 14:36 105 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Roaming\Malwarebytes\Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware\Quarantine\BACKUP1.90446
2010-12-10 14:36 . 2010-12-10 14:36 444928 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Roaming\Malwarebytes\Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware\Quarantine\QUAR1.90446
2010-12-10 14:36 . 2010-12-10 14:36 105 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Roaming\Malwarebytes\Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware\Quarantine\BACKUP1.62112
2010-12-10 14:36 . 2010-12-10 14:36 90112 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Roaming\Malwarebytes\Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware\Quarantine\QUAR1.62112
2010-12-10 14:36 . 2010-12-10 14:36 74 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Roaming\Malwarebytes\Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware\Quarantine\BACKUP1.50443
2010-12-10 14:36 . 2010-12-10 14:36 251392 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Roaming\Malwarebytes\Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware\Quarantine\QUAR1.50443
2010-12-10 14:36 . 2010-12-10 14:36 110 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Roaming\Malwarebytes\Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware\Quarantine\BACKUP1.17543
2010-12-10 14:36 . 2010-12-10 14:36 1218048 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Roaming\Malwarebytes\Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware\Quarantine\QUAR1.17543
2010-12-10 14:36 . 2010-12-10 14:36 111 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Roaming\Malwarebytes\Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware\Quarantine\BACKUP1.38921
2010-12-10 14:36 . 2010-12-10 14:36 1218048 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Roaming\Malwarebytes\Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware\Quarantine\QUAR1.38921
2010-12-10 14:36 . 2010-12-10 14:36 115 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Roaming\Malwarebytes\Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware\Quarantine\BACKUP1.48695
2010-12-10 14:36 . 2010-12-10 14:36 2106562 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Roaming\Malwarebytes\Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware\Quarantine\QUAR1.48695
2010-12-10 14:36 . 2010-12-10 14:36 93 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Roaming\Malwarebytes\Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware\Quarantine\BACKUP1.82396
2010-12-10 14:36 . 2010-12-10 14:36 241152 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Roaming\Malwarebytes\Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware\Quarantine\QUAR1.82396
2010-12-10 14:36 . 2010-12-10 14:36 93 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Roaming\Malwarebytes\Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware\Quarantine\BACKUP1.44645
2010-12-10 14:36 . 2010-12-10 14:36 252416 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Roaming\Malwarebytes\Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware\Quarantine\QUAR1.44645
2010-12-10 14:36 . 2010-12-10 14:36 93 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Roaming\Malwarebytes\Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware\Quarantine\BACKUP1.14833
2010-12-10 14:36 . 2010-12-10 14:36 241152 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Roaming\Malwarebytes\Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware\Quarantine\QUAR1.14833
2010-12-10 14:36 . 2010-12-10 14:36 97 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Roaming\Malwarebytes\Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware\Quarantine\BACKUP1.79026
2010-12-10 14:36 . 2010-12-10 14:36 252416 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Roaming\Malwarebytes\Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware\Quarantine\QUAR1.79026
2010-12-10 14:36 . 2010-12-10 14:36 90 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Roaming\Malwarebytes\Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware\Quarantine\BACKUP1.92013
2010-12-10 14:36 . 2010-12-10 14:36 326823 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Roaming\Malwarebytes\Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware\Quarantine\QUAR1.92013
2010-12-10 14:36 . 2010-12-10 14:36 96 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Roaming\Malwarebytes\Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware\Quarantine\BACKUP1.42272
2010-12-10 14:36 . 2010-12-10 14:36 262656 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Roaming\Malwarebytes\Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware\Quarantine\QUAR1.42272
2010-12-10 14:36 . 2010-12-10 14:36 95 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Roaming\Malwarebytes\Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware\Quarantine\BACKUP1.32631
2010-12-10 14:36 . 2010-12-10 14:36 240128 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Roaming\Malwarebytes\Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware\Quarantine\QUAR1.32631
2010-12-10 14:36 . 2010-12-10 14:36 101 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Roaming\Malwarebytes\Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware\Quarantine\BACKUP1.35326
2010-12-10 14:36 . 2010-12-10 14:36 25600 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Roaming\Malwarebytes\Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware\Quarantine\QUAR1.35326
2010-12-10 14:36 . 2010-12-10 14:36 97 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Roaming\Malwarebytes\Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware\Quarantine\BACKUP1.27810
2010-12-10 14:36 . 2010-12-10 14:36 1218048 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Roaming\Malwarebytes\Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware\Quarantine\QUAR1.27810
2010-12-10 14:36 . 2010-12-10 14:36 92 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Roaming\Malwarebytes\Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware\Quarantine\BACKUP1.77583
2010-12-10 14:36 . 2010-12-10 14:36 107520 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Roaming\Malwarebytes\Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware\Quarantine\QUAR1.77583
2010-12-10 14:34 . 2010-12-10 14:39 566 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Recent\New Text Document.lnk
2010-12-10 14:34 . 2010-12-10 14:35 423 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\Desktop\New Text Document.txt
2010-12-10 14:29 . 2010-12-10 14:29 130 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\[email protected][3].txt
2010-12-10 14:29 . 2010-12-10 14:29 111 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
2010-12-10 14:29 . 2010-12-10 14:29 113 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
2010-12-10 14:29 . 2010-12-10 14:29 821 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\LocalLow\Yahoo! Companion\Icons\w\wea_01_spc_s74.png
2010-12-10 14:29 . 2010-12-10 14:29 393 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
2010-12-10 14:29 . 2010-12-10 14:29 1163 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\LocalLow\Yahoo! Companion\Icons\w\wea_01_spc_s30.png
2010-12-10 14:23 . 2010-12-10 14:21 65584 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\Desktop\TDSSKiller.2.4.11.0_10.12.2010_06.19.57_log.txt
2010-12-10 14:23 . 2010-12-10 14:23 357 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Recent\Local Disk (C).lnk
2010-12-10 14:23 . 2010-12-10 14:40 696 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Recent\TDSSKiller.2.4.11.0_10.12.2010_06.19.57_log.lnk
2010-12-10 14:19 . 2010-05-17 23:15 2258 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\Desktop\eula.txt
2010-12-10 14:19 . 2010-12-08 22:48 1344600 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\Desktop\TDSSKiller.exe
2010-12-10 14:19 . 2010-12-10 14:19 996 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Programs\WinRAR\Console RAR manual.lnk
2010-12-10 14:19 . 2010-12-10 14:19 1015 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Programs\WinRAR\WinRAR help.lnk
2010-12-10 14:19 . 2010-12-10 14:19 1015 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Programs\WinRAR\WinRAR.lnk
2010-12-10 14:19 . 2010-12-10 14:19 12 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Roaming\WinRAR\version.dat
2010-12-10 14:17 . 2010-12-10 14:17 394 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Recent\Downloads (2).lnk
2010-12-10 14:17 . 2010-12-10 14:17 541 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Recent\tdsskiller.lnk
2010-12-10 14:17 . 2010-12-10 14:17 1230779 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\Downloads\tdsskiller.zip
2010-12-10 14:17 . 2010-12-10 14:17 4111 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\s3qiwb46.default\mimeTypes.rdf
2010-12-10 14:17 . 2011-01-02 06:23 0 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\s3qiwb46.default\places.sqlite-journal
2010-12-10 05:40 . 2010-12-10 05:40 372 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
2010-12-10 05:40 . 2010-12-10 05:40 164 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
2010-12-10 04:50 . 2010-12-20 18:23 1085 --s-a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\LocalLow\Microsoft\CryptnetUrlCache\Content\48C226A0FE7D97DE1C716B47235CB639_56A4767AD94375E37BEC149AF4A3BB3F
2010-12-10 04:50 . 2010-12-20 18:23 396 --s-a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\LocalLow\Microsoft\CryptnetUrlCache\MetaData\48C226A0FE7D97DE1C716B47235CB639_56A4767AD94375E37BEC149AF4A3BB3F
2010-12-10 04:48 . 2010-12-10 04:48 618 --s-a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\LocalLow\Microsoft\CryptnetUrlCache\Content\570FB14ABC805C46708F32F92F10C3B4
2010-12-10 04:48 . 2010-12-10 04:48 302 --s-a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\LocalLow\Microsoft\CryptnetUrlCache\MetaData\570FB14ABC805C46708F32F92F10C3B4
2010-12-10 04:47 . 2010-12-10 05:40 17788 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\Documents\Vindictus\Report Error\heroes_[2010-11-30][21_22]_[2010-12-09].log
2010-12-10 04:47 . 2011-01-01 20:01 6545 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Recent\CustomDestinations\28c8b86deab549a1.customDestinations-ms
2010-12-10 04:47 . 2011-01-01 20:01 896 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\LocalLow\PriceGong\Data\mru.xml
2010-12-10 04:47 . 2010-12-10 04:47 638 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\Documents\Vindictus\Report Error\launcher_[2010-08-16][14_19]_[2010-12-09].log
2010-12-10 04:47 . 2010-12-10 04:47 379 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
2010-12-10 04:46 . 2010-12-10 04:46 13 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\DOMStore\GA3PXDO3\core.insightexpressai[1].xml
2010-12-10 04:46 . 2010-12-10 04:41 32768 --sha-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\DOMStore\index.dat
2010-12-10 04:46 . 2010-12-10 04:46 565 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
2010-12-10 04:46 . 2010-12-10 04:46 75 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
2010-12-10 04:46 . 2010-12-10 04:46 799 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
2010-12-10 04:46 . 2010-12-10 04:46 164 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
2010-12-10 04:42 . 2011-01-01 17:48 4982 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\LocalLow\DVDVideoSoftTB\RadioPlayer\Skins\http___storage_conduit_com_BankImages_RadioSkins_Bluenote_display_xml.xml
2010-12-10 04:41 . 2011-01-01 19:59 182 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\LocalLow\Conduit\Community Alerts\Feeds\http___alerts_conduit-services_com_root_666138_661999_US.xml
2010-12-10 04:41 . 2010-12-20 17:53 4673 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\LocalLow\Conduit\Community Alerts\LanguagePacks\en.xml
2010-12-10 04:41 . 2011-01-01 17:48 441 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Roaming\yahoo!\Companion\inq_data.inq
2010-12-10 04:41 . 2011-01-01 17:48 3595 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Roaming\yahoo!\Companion\inq_settings.xml
2010-12-10 04:41 . 2010-12-20 17:53 12824 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Roaming\yahoo!\Companion\resources.inq
2010-12-10 04:41 . 2011-01-01 19:33 28 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\LocalLow\Yahoo! Companion\Data\default\alrt_204.data
2010-12-10 04:41 . 2010-12-10 04:41 674 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\[email protected]ekai[1].txt
2010-12-10 04:41 . 2011-01-01 17:48 291 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\LocalLow\Yahoo! Companion\Cache\filelist
2010-12-10 04:41 . 2010-12-10 04:41 91 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
2010-12-10 04:41 . 2010-12-10 04:41 598 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\LocalLow\DVDVideoSoftTB\CacheIcons\http___storage_conduit_com_BankImages_RadioSkins_Bluenote_maxi_dn_gif.gif
2010-12-10 04:41 . 2010-12-10 04:41 1001 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\LocalLow\DVDVideoSoftTB\CacheIcons\http___storage_conduit_com_BankImages_RadioSkins_Bluenote_stop_chevron_gif.gif
2010-12-10 04:41 . 2010-12-10 04:41 1007 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\LocalLow\DVDVideoSoftTB\CacheIcons\http___storage_conduit_com_BankImages_RadioSkins_Bluenote_play_chevron_gif.gif
2010-12-10 04:41 . 2010-12-10 04:41 884 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\LocalLow\DVDVideoSoftTB\CacheIcons\http___storage_conduit_com_BankImages_RadioSkins_Bluenote_chevron_menu_gif.gif
2010-12-10 04:41 . 2010-12-10 04:41 594 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\LocalLow\DVDVideoSoftTB\CacheIcons\http___storage_conduit_com_BankImages_RadioSkins_Bluenote_maxi_over_gif.gif
2010-12-10 04:41 . 2010-12-10 04:41 386 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\LocalLow\DVDVideoSoftTB\CacheIcons\http___storage_conduit_com_BankImages_RadioSkins_Bluenote_maxi_gif.gif
2010-12-10 04:41 . 2010-12-10 04:41 514 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\LocalLow\DVDVideoSoftTB\CacheIcons\http___storage_conduit_com_bankImages_FaceBook_Logout_png.png
2010-12-10 04:41 . 2010-12-10 04:41 415 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\LocalLow\DVDVideoSoftTB\CacheIcons\http___storage_conduit_com_bankImages_FaceBook_Settings_png.png
2010-12-10 04:41 . 2010-12-10 04:41 461 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\LocalLow\DVDVideoSoftTB\CacheIcons\http___storage_conduit_com_bankImages_FaceBook_Share_png.png
2010-12-10 04:41 . 2010-12-10 04:41 699 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\LocalLow\DVDVideoSoftTB\CacheIcons\http___storage_conduit_com_bankImages_FaceBook_Status_png.png
2010-12-10 04:41 . 2010-12-10 04:41 3355 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\LocalLow\DVDVideoSoftTB\CacheIcons\http___storage_conduit_com_bankImages_FaceBook_Photos_png.png
2010-12-10 04:41 . 2010-12-10 04:41 746 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\LocalLow\DVDVideoSoftTB\CacheIcons\http___storage_conduit_com_bankImages_FaceBook_Friends_png.png
2010-12-10 04:41 . 2010-12-10 04:41 705 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\LocalLow\DVDVideoSoftTB\CacheIcons\http___storage_conduit_com_bankImages_FaceBook_Events_png.png
2010-12-10 04:41 . 2010-12-10 04:41 545 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\LocalLow\DVDVideoSoftTB\CacheIcons\http___storage_conduit_com_bankImages_FaceBook_Inbox_png.png
2010-12-10 04:41 . 2010-12-10 04:41 594 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\LocalLow\DVDVideoSoftTB\CacheIcons\http___storage_conduit_com_bankImages_FaceBook_Profile_png.png
2010-12-10 04:41 . 2010-12-10 04:41 669 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\LocalLow\DVDVideoSoftTB\CacheIcons\http___storage_conduit_com_bankImages_FaceBook_Groups_png.png
2010-12-10 04:41 . 2010-12-10 04:41 338 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\LocalLow\DVDVideoSoftTB\CacheIcons\http___storage_conduit_com_bankImages_FaceBook_Home_png.png
2010-12-10 04:41 . 2010-12-10 04:46 865 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
2010-12-10 04:41 . 2010-12-10 04:41 108 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
2010-12-10 04:41 . 2010-12-10 04:41 775 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\LocalLow\Yahoo! Companion\Icons\e\tb_updates_s1.png
2010-12-10 04:41 . 2010-12-10 04:41 240 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\LocalLow\Yahoo! Companion\Icons\srch_site_1.gif
2010-12-10 04:41 . 2010-12-10 04:41 274 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\LocalLow\Yahoo! Companion\Icons\trav_1.gif
2010-12-10 04:41 . 2010-12-10 04:41 277 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\LocalLow\Yahoo! Companion\Icons\mov_1.gif
2010-12-10 04:41 . 2010-12-10 04:41 273 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\LocalLow\Yahoo! Companion\Icons\srch_stk_1.gif
2010-12-10 04:41 . 2010-12-10 04:41 284 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\LocalLow\Yahoo! Companion\Icons\srch_map_1.gif
2010-12-10 04:41 . 2010-12-10 04:41 138 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\LocalLow\Yahoo! Companion\Icons\flk2.gif
2010-12-10 04:41 . 2010-12-10 04:41 113 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\LocalLow\Yahoo! Companion\Icons\del_1.gif
2010-12-10 04:41 . 2010-12-10 04:41 380 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\LocalLow\Yahoo! Companion\Icons\edu.bmp
2010-12-10 04:41 . 2010-12-10 04:41 268 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\LocalLow\Yahoo! Companion\Icons\ab_1.gif
2010-12-10 04:41 . 2010-12-10 04:41 121 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\LocalLow\Yahoo! Companion\Icons\srch_nws_1.gif
2010-12-10 04:41 . 2010-12-10 04:41 279 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\LocalLow\Yahoo! Companion\Icons\hj_1.gif
2010-12-10 04:41 . 2010-12-10 04:41 304 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\LocalLow\Yahoo! Companion\Icons\dir.bmp
2010-12-10 04:41 . 2010-12-10 04:41 113 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\LocalLow\Yahoo! Companion\Icons\srch_aud_1.gif
2010-12-10 04:41 . 2010-12-10 04:41 265 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\LocalLow\Yahoo! Companion\Icons\srch_ans_1.gif
2010-12-10 04:41 . 2010-12-10 04:41 123 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\LocalLow\Yahoo! Companion\Icons\srch_sh_1.gif
2010-12-10 04:41 . 2010-12-10 04:41 131 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\LocalLow\Yahoo! Companion\Icons\srch_loc_1.gif
2010-12-10 04:41 . 2010-12-10 04:41 112 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\LocalLow\Yahoo! Companion\Icons\srch_vid_1.gif
2010-12-10 04:41 . 2010-12-10 04:41 112 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\LocalLow\Yahoo! Companion\Icons\srch_img_1.gif
2010-12-10 04:41 . 2010-12-10 04:41 235 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\LocalLow\Yahoo! Companion\Icons\srch_1.gif
2010-12-10 04:41 . 2010-12-10 04:41 973 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\LocalLow\Yahoo! Companion\Icons\amazon.gif
2010-12-10 04:41 . 2010-12-10 04:41 599 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\LocalLow\Yahoo! Companion\Icons\e\tb_flickr.png
2010-12-10 04:41 . 2010-12-10 04:41 584 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\LocalLow\Yahoo! Companion\Icons\e\tb_updates_s0.png
2010-12-10 04:41 . 2010-12-10 04:41 1074 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\LocalLow\Yahoo! Companion\Icons\w\wea_01_spc_s27.png
2010-12-10 04:41 . 2011-01-01 17:48 30873 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\LocalLow\Yahoo! Companion\Data\default\feed4.data
2010-12-10 04:41 . 2010-12-10 04:41 104490 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\LocalLow\Yahoo! Companion\Data\default\us_p_c.data
2010-12-10 04:41 . 2010-12-20 17:53 28153 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\LocalLow\Yahoo! Companion\Data\default\us_yb_c.data
2010-12-10 04:41 . 2010-12-21 04:07 181 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
2010-12-10 04:41 . 2011-01-01 18:17 2330 --s-a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\LocalLow\Microsoft\CryptnetUrlCache\Content\23B523C9E7746F715D33C6527C18EB9D
2010-12-10 04:41 . 2011-01-01 18:17 200 --s-a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\LocalLow\Microsoft\CryptnetUrlCache\MetaData\23B523C9E7746F715D33C6527C18EB9D
2010-12-10 04:41 . 2010-12-10 04:41 350 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
2010-12-10 03:40 . 2010-12-10 03:40 31057 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\Desktop\ark.txt
2010-12-10 03:39 . 2010-12-10 03:39 682 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Recent\Mozilla Firefox.lnk
2010-12-10 03:39 . 2010-12-10 04:30 490 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Recent\ark.lnk
2010-12-10 03:31 . 2010-12-10 04:28 490 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Recent\DDS.lnk
2010-12-10 03:31 . 2010-12-10 03:31 20295 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\Desktop\DDS.txt
2010-12-10 03:31 . 2010-12-10 04:29 509 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Recent\Attach.lnk
2010-12-10 03:31 . 2010-12-10 03:31 31120 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\Desktop\Attach.txt
2010-12-10 03:29 . 2010-12-10 14:24 531 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Recent\hijackthis.lnk
2010-12-10 03:29 . 2010-12-10 14:40 8192 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Recent\AutomaticDestinations\918e0ecb43d17e23.automaticDestinations-ms
2010-12-10 03:29 . 2010-12-10 14:24 8628 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\Desktop\hijackthis.log
2010-12-10 03:22 . 2010-12-10 03:22 624128 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\Downloads\dds.scr
2010-12-10 03:21 . 2010-12-10 03:21 296448 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\Downloads\8963d4em.exe
2010-12-10 03:19 . 2010-12-10 03:19 2993 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\Desktop\HiJackThis.lnk
2010-12-10 03:19 . 2010-12-10 03:19 2959 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Programs\HiJackThis\HiJackThis.lnk
2010-12-10 03:19 . 2010-12-10 03:19 388096 ----a-r- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Installer\{45A66726-69BC-466B-A7A4-12FCBA4883D7}\HiJackThis.exe
2010-12-10 03:19 . 2010-12-10 03:19 3836 -c--a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\WER\ReportArchive\Kernel_0_0_cab_04ba1303\Report.wer
2010-12-10 03:15 . 2010-12-10 03:15 876 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Roaming\Malwarebytes\Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware\Logs\mbam-log-2010-12-09 (19-15-50).txt
2010-12-10 03:14 . 2010-12-10 03:14 3384 -c--a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\WER\ReportArchive\Kernel_0_0_cab_0478e426\Report.wer
2010-12-10 03:09 . 2010-12-10 03:09 394 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Recent\Downloads.lnk
2010-12-10 03:09 . 2010-12-10 03:09 1402880 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\Downloads\HiJackThis(2).msi
2010-12-10 03:09 . 2010-12-10 03:09 297776 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\s3qiwb46.default\sessionstore-1.js
2010-12-10 03:09 . 2010-12-25 15:33 366529 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\s3qiwb46.default\sessionstore.bak
2010-12-10 03:08 . 2010-12-10 03:08 3328 -c--a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\WER\ReportArchive\Kernel_0_0_cab_059cdf27\Report.wer
2010-12-10 02:53 . 2010-12-10 03:09 1402880 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\Downloads\HiJackThis.msi
2010-12-10 02:28 . 2010-12-10 02:28 600 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Crash Reports\pending\54dcc53d-6f1d-4326-b2fd-c1be245cbb7e.extra
2010-12-10 02:28 . 2010-12-10 02:28 130482 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Crash Reports\pending\54dcc53d-6f1d-4326-b2fd-c1be245cbb7e.dmp
2010-12-10 02:28 . 2010-12-10 02:28 518 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Crash Reports\pending\bc58261d-d868-417a-ac31-dd04fdedb99b.extra
2010-12-10 02:28 . 2010-12-10 02:28 40021 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Crash Reports\pending\bc58261d-d868-417a-ac31-dd04fdedb99b.dmp
2010-12-10 02:24 . 2010-12-10 02:24 8590 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\HTML Help\hh.dat
2010-12-10 02:22 . 2010-12-10 02:22 3987287 ----a-r- c:\users\Repair\Downloads\ComboFix.exe
2010-12-10 02:19 . 2010-12-10 02:23 8769 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Recent\CustomDestinations\dbceaae2fd1c8d04.customDestinations-ms
2010-12-10 02:19 . 2010-12-10 02:24 168 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Roaming\AVG10\cfgall\usergui.cfg
2010-12-10 02:09 . 2010-12-10 02:09 860 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Roaming\Malwarebytes\Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware\Logs\mbam-log-2010-12-09 (18-09-49).txt
2010-12-10 02:09 . 2010-12-10 02:09 860 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Roaming\Malwarebytes\Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware\Logs\mbam-log-2010-12-09 (18-09-19).txt
2010-12-10 02:08 . 2010-12-10 02:08 1039 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Roaming\Malwarebytes\Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware\Logs\mbam-log-2010-12-09 (18-08-24).txt
2010-12-10 01:45 . 2010-12-10 01:45 509 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Recent\MEMORY.DMP.lnk
2010-12-10 01:44 . 2010-12-10 01:17 214610099 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\Desktop\MEMORY.DMP
2010-12-10 01:41 . 2010-12-10 01:41 597 --s-a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\LocalLow\Microsoft\CryptnetUrlCache\Content\A1377F7115F1F126A15360369B165211
2010-12-10 01:41 . 2010-12-10 01:41 270 --s-a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\LocalLow\Microsoft\CryptnetUrlCache\MetaData\A1377F7115F1F126A15360369B165211
2010-12-10 01:41 . 2010-12-10 01:41 781 --s-a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\LocalLow\Microsoft\CryptnetUrlCache\Content\696F3DE637E6DE85B458996D49D759AD
2010-12-10 01:41 . 2010-12-10 01:41 282 --s-a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\LocalLow\Microsoft\CryptnetUrlCache\MetaData\696F3DE637E6DE85B458996D49D759AD
2010-12-10 01:36 . 2010-12-10 04:41 652 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\LocalLow\DVDVideoSoftTB\CacheIcons\http___storage_conduit_com_BankImages_RadioSkins_Bluenote_pause_dn_mini_gif.gif
2010-12-10 01:36 . 2010-12-10 04:41 1094 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\LocalLow\DVDVideoSoftTB\CacheIcons\http___storage_conduit_com_BankImages_RadioSkins_Bluenote_pause_over_mini_gif.gif
2010-12-10 01:36 . 2010-12-10 04:41 672 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\LocalLow\DVDVideoSoftTB\CacheIcons\http___storage_conduit_com_BankImages_RadioSkins_Bluenote_pause_mini_gif.gif
2010-12-10 01:36 . 2010-12-10 04:41 661 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\LocalLow\DVDVideoSoftTB\CacheIcons\http___storage_conduit_com_BankImages_RadioSkins_Bluenote_play_dn_mini_gif.gif
2010-12-10 01:36 . 2010-12-10 04:41 1094 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\LocalLow\DVDVideoSoftTB\CacheIcons\http___storage_conduit_com_BankImages_RadioSkins_Bluenote_play_over_mini_gif.gif
2010-12-10 01:36 . 2010-12-10 01:36 598 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\LocalLow\DVDVideoSoftTB\CacheIcons\http___storage_conduit_com_BankImages_RadioSkins_Bluenote_minimize_dn_gif.gif
2010-12-10 01:36 . 2010-12-10 01:36 590 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\LocalLow\DVDVideoSoftTB\CacheIcons\http___storage_conduit_com_BankImages_RadioSkins_Bluenote_minimize_gif.gif
2010-12-10 01:36 . 2010-12-10 01:36 594 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\LocalLow\DVDVideoSoftTB\CacheIcons\http___storage_conduit_com_BankImages_RadioSkins_Bluenote_minimize_over_gif.gif
2010-12-10 01:36 . 2010-12-10 01:36 676 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\LocalLow\DVDVideoSoftTB\CacheIcons\http___storage_conduit_com_BankImages_RadioSkins_Bluenote_play_mini_gif.gif
2010-12-10 01:36 . 2010-12-10 01:36 244 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\LocalLow\DVDVideoSoftTB\CacheIcons\http___storage_conduit_com_BankImages_RadioSkins_Bluenote_slider_bg_gif.gif
2010-12-10 01:36 . 2010-12-10 01:36 129 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\LocalLow\DVDVideoSoftTB\CacheIcons\http___storage_conduit_com_BankImages_RadioSkins_Bluenote_slider_gif.gif
2010-12-10 01:36 . 2010-12-10 01:36 138 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\LocalLow\DVDVideoSoftTB\CacheIcons\http___storage_conduit_com_BankImages_RadioSkins_Bluenote_display_gif.gif
2010-12-10 01:36 . 2010-12-10 01:36 119 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\LocalLow\DVDVideoSoftTB\CacheIcons\http___storage_conduit_com_BankImages_RadioSkins_Bluenote_equalizer_dead_gif.gif
2010-12-10 01:36 . 2010-12-10 01:36 465 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\LocalLow\DVDVideoSoftTB\CacheIcons\http___storage_conduit_com_BankImages_RadioSkins_Bluenote_Equalizer_GIF.GIF
2010-12-10 01:36 . 2010-12-10 01:36 286 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\LocalLow\DVDVideoSoftTB\CacheIcons\http___storage_conduit_com_BankImages_RadioSkins_Bluenote_Error_GIF.GIF
2010-12-10 01:36 . 2010-12-10 01:36 658 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\LocalLow\DVDVideoSoftTB\CacheIcons\http___storage_conduit_com_BankImages_RadioSkins_Bluenote_Loading_gif.gif
2010-12-10 01:36 . 2010-12-10 01:36 703 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\LocalLow\DVDVideoSoftTB\CacheIcons\http___storage_conduit_com_BankImages_RadioSkins_Bluenote_vol_dn_gif.gif
2010-12-10 01:36 . 2010-12-10 01:36 712 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\LocalLow\DVDVideoSoftTB\CacheIcons\http___storage_conduit_com_BankImages_RadioSkins_Bluenote_vol_gif.gif
2010-12-10 01:36 . 2010-12-10 01:36 1132 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\LocalLow\DVDVideoSoftTB\CacheIcons\http___storage_conduit_com_BankImages_RadioSkins_Bluenote_vol_over_gif.gif
2010-12-10 01:36 . 2010-12-10 01:36 127 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\LocalLow\DVDVideoSoftTB\CacheIcons\http___storage_conduit_com_images_icons_flags_spain_flag_gif.gif
2010-12-10 01:36 . 2010-12-10 01:36 1094 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\LocalLow\DVDVideoSoftTB\CacheIcons\http___storage_conduit_com_BankImages_RadioSkins_Bluenote_pause_over_gif.gif
2010-12-10 01:36 . 2010-12-10 01:36 652 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\LocalLow\DVDVideoSoftTB\CacheIcons\http___storage_conduit_com_BankImages_RadioSkins_Bluenote_pause_dn_gif.gif
2010-12-10 01:36 . 2010-12-10 01:36 672 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\LocalLow\DVDVideoSoftTB\CacheIcons\http___storage_conduit_com_BankImages_RadioSkins_Bluenote_pause_gif.gif
2010-12-10 01:36 . 2010-12-10 01:36 661 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\LocalLow\DVDVideoSoftTB\CacheIcons\http___storage_conduit_com_BankImages_RadioSkins_Bluenote_play_dn_gif.gif
2010-12-10 01:36 . 2010-12-10 01:36 676 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\LocalLow\DVDVideoSoftTB\CacheIcons\http___storage_conduit_com_BankImages_RadioSkins_Bluenote_play_gif.gif
2010-12-10 01:36 . 2010-12-10 01:36 1094 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\LocalLow\DVDVideoSoftTB\CacheIcons\http___storage_conduit_com_BankImages_RadioSkins_Bluenote_play_over_gif.gif
2010-12-10 01:36 . 2010-12-10 01:36 703 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\LocalLow\DVDVideoSoftTB\CacheIcons\http___storage_conduit_com_BankImages_RadioSkins_Bluenote_stop_gif.gif
2010-12-10 01:36 . 2010-12-10 01:36 161 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\LocalLow\DVDVideoSoftTB\CacheIcons\http___storage_conduit_com_images_icons_flags_holland_flag_gif.gif
2010-12-10 01:36 . 2010-12-10 01:36 152 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\LocalLow\DVDVideoSoftTB\CacheIcons\http___storage_conduit_com_images_icons_flags_italy_flag_gif.gif
2010-12-10 01:36 . 2010-12-10 01:36 998 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\LocalLow\DVDVideoSoftTB\CacheIcons\http___storage_conduit_com_74_161_CT1616974_Images_633971088460386250_gif.gif
2010-12-10 01:36 . 2010-12-10 01:36 1022 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\LocalLow\DVDVideoSoftTB\CacheIcons\http___storage_conduit_com_74_161_CT1616974_Images_633971089234993750_gif.gif
2010-12-10 01:36 . 2010-12-10 01:36 649 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\LocalLow\DVDVideoSoftTB\CacheIcons\http___storage_conduit_com_74_161_CT1616974_Images_633971089670306250_gif.gif
2010-12-10 01:36 . 2010-12-10 01:36 695 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\LocalLow\DVDVideoSoftTB\CacheIcons\http___storage_conduit_com_BankImages_RadioSkins_Bluenote_stop_dn_gif.gif
2010-12-10 01:36 . 2010-12-10 01:36 1126 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\LocalLow\DVDVideoSoftTB\CacheIcons\http___storage_conduit_com_BankImages_RadioSkins_Bluenote_stop_over_gif.gif
2010-12-10 01:36 . 2010-12-10 01:36 173 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\LocalLow\DVDVideoSoftTB\CacheIcons\http___storage_conduit_com_images_icons_flags_uk_flag_gif.gif
2010-12-10 01:36 . 2010-12-10 01:36 1090 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\LocalLow\DVDVideoSoftTB\CacheIcons\http___storage_conduit_com_images_icons_gamesicons_RiseofAtlantis_gif.gif
2010-12-10 01:36 . 2010-12-10 01:36 1008 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\LocalLow\DVDVideoSoftTB\CacheIcons\http___storage_conduit_com_images_icons_gamesicons_SheepMe_gif.gif
2010-12-10 01:36 . 2010-12-10 01:36 152 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\LocalLow\DVDVideoSoftTB\CacheIcons\http___storage_conduit_com_images_icons_flags_france_flag_gif.gif
2010-12-10 01:36 . 2010-12-10 01:36 1081 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\LocalLow\DVDVideoSoftTB\CacheIcons\http___storage_conduit_com_74_161_CT1616974_Images_633971089477650000_gif.gif
2010-12-10 01:36 . 2010-12-10 01:36 167 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\LocalLow\DVDVideoSoftTB\CacheIcons\http___storage_conduit_com_images_icons_flags_usa_flag_gif.gif
2010-12-10 01:36 . 2010-12-10 01:36 1081 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\LocalLow\DVDVideoSoftTB\CacheIcons\http___storage_conduit_com_images_icons_gamesicons_FlowerQuest_gif.gif
2010-12-10 01:36 . 2010-12-10 01:36 997 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\LocalLow\DVDVideoSoftTB\CacheIcons\http___storage_conduit_com_images_icons_gamesicons_Go_gif.gif
2010-12-10 01:36 . 2010-12-10 01:36 1046 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\LocalLow\DVDVideoSoftTB\CacheIcons\http___storage_conduit_com_images_icons_gamesicons_HiddenExpedition_gif.gif
2010-12-10 01:36 . 2010-12-10 01:36 1088 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\LocalLow\DVDVideoSoftTB\CacheIcons\http___storage_conduit_com_images_icons_gamesicons_MahjonggArtifacts2_gif.gif
2010-12-10 01:36 . 2010-12-10 01:36 1026 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\LocalLow\DVDVideoSoftTB\CacheIcons\http___storage_conduit_com_images_icons_gamesicons_Match4_gif.gif
2010-12-10 01:36 . 2010-12-10 01:36 1077 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\LocalLow\DVDVideoSoftTB\CacheIcons\http___storage_conduit_com_images_icons_gamesicons_ArcticQuest_gif.gif
2010-12-10 01:36 . 2010-12-10 01:36 806 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\LocalLow\DVDVideoSoftTB\CacheIcons\http___storage_conduit_com_74_161_CT1616974_Images_633971087054136250_gif.gif
2010-12-10 01:36 . 2010-12-10 01:36 624 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\LocalLow\DVDVideoSoftTB\CacheIcons\http___storage_conduit_com_74_161_CT1616974_Images_633971094131400000_gif.gif
2010-12-10 01:36 . 2010-12-10 01:36 619 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\LocalLow\DVDVideoSoftTB\CacheIcons\http___storage_conduit_com_images_icons_gamesicons_AtlantisQuest_gif.gif
2010-12-10 01:36 . 2010-12-10 01:36 610 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\LocalLow\DVDVideoSoftTB\CacheIcons\http___storage_conduit_com_images_icons_gamesicons_BistroStars_gif.gif
2010-12-10 01:36 . 2010-12-10 01:36 985 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\LocalLow\DVDVideoSoftTB\CacheIcons\http___storage_conduit_com_images_icons_gamesicons_Chess_gif.gif
2010-12-10 01:36 . 2010-12-10 01:36 1000 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\LocalLow\DVDVideoSoftTB\CacheIcons\http___storage_conduit_com_images_icons_gamesicons_Sudoku_gif.gif
2010-12-10 01:36 . 2010-12-10 01:36 988 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\LocalLow\DVDVideoSoftTB\CacheIcons\http___storage_conduit_com_images_icons_gamesicons_TicTacToe_gif.gif
2010-12-10 01:36 . 2010-12-10 01:36 1024 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\LocalLow\DVDVideoSoftTB\CacheIcons\http___storage_conduit_com_74_161_CT1616974_Images_633971085913980000_gif.gif
2010-12-10 01:36 . 2010-12-10 01:36 218 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\LocalLow\DVDVideoSoftTB\CacheIcons\http___storage_conduit_com_images_icons_bullet_gif.gif
2010-12-10 01:36 . 2010-12-10 01:36 166 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\LocalLow\DVDVideoSoftTB\CacheIcons\http___storage_conduit_com_images_icons_flags_Germany_flag_gif.gif
2010-12-10 01:36 . 2010-12-10 01:36 1009 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\LocalLow\DVDVideoSoftTB\CacheIcons\http___storage_conduit_com_images_icons_gamesicons_Reversi_gif.gif
2010-12-10 01:36 . 2010-12-10 01:36 6893 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\LocalLow\DVDVideoSoftTB\ThirdPartyComponents.xml
2010-12-10 01:36 . 2010-12-10 01:36 1000 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\LocalLow\DVDVideoSoftTB\CacheIcons\http___storage_conduit_com_images_icons_gamesicons_Marbles_gif.gif
2010-12-10 01:36 . 2010-12-10 01:36 658 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\LocalLow\DVDVideoSoftTB\CacheIcons\http___storage_conduit_com_74_161_CT1616974_Images_633971092504525000_gif.gif
2010-12-10 01:36 . 2010-12-10 01:36 1031 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\LocalLow\DVDVideoSoftTB\CacheIcons\http___storage_conduit_com_images_icons_gamesicons_Backgammon_gif.gif
2010-12-10 01:36 . 2010-12-10 01:36 969 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\LocalLow\DVDVideoSoftTB\CacheIcons\http___storage_conduit_com_images_icons_gamesicons_Checkers_gif.gif
2010-12-10 01:36 . 2010-12-10 01:36 1064 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\LocalLow\DVDVideoSoftTB\CacheIcons\http___storage_conduit_com_images_icons_gamesicons_SnowyBearsAdventures_gif.gif
2010-12-10 01:36 . 2010-12-10 01:36 678 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\LocalLow\DVDVideoSoftTB\CacheIcons\http___storage_conduit_com_images_icons_gamesicons_SnowyTreasureHunter_gif.gif
2010-12-10 01:36 . 2010-12-10 01:36 586 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\LocalLow\DVDVideoSoftTB\CacheIcons\http___storage_conduit_com_images_icons_gamesicons_Clash_N_Slash_gif.gif
2010-12-10 01:36 . 2010-12-10 01:36 1022 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\LocalLow\DVDVideoSoftTB\CacheIcons\http___storage_conduit_com_images_icons_gamesicons_Connect4_gif.gif
2010-12-10 01:36 . 2010-12-10 01:36 589 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\LocalLow\DVDVideoSoftTB\CacheIcons\http___storage_conduit_com_images_icons_gamesicons_FinalFortress_gif.gif
2010-12-10 01:36 . 2010-12-10 01:36 431 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\LocalLow\DVDVideoSoftTB\CacheIcons\http___storage_conduit_com_images_icons_gamesicons_PyramidRunner_gif.gif
2010-12-10 01:36 . 2010-12-10 01:36 361 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\LocalLow\DVDVideoSoftTB\CacheIcons\http___storage_conduit_com_images_main_menu_options_gif.gif
2010-12-10 01:36 . 2010-12-10 01:36 371 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\LocalLow\DVDVideoSoftTB\CacheIcons\http___storage_conduit_com_images_SearchEngines_news_icon_gif.gif
2010-12-10 01:36 . 2010-12-10 01:36 351 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\LocalLow\DVDVideoSoftTB\CacheIcons\http___storage_conduit_com_images_main_menu_shrink_gif.gif
2010-12-10 01:36 . 2010-12-10 01:36 216 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\LocalLow\DVDVideoSoftTB\CacheIcons\http___storage_conduit_com_images_SearchEngines_ebay_search_gif.gif
2010-12-10 01:36 . 2011-01-01 19:03 10909 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\LocalLow\Conduit\Toolbar\Facebook\http___facebook_conduit-services_com_Settings_ashx_locale=en&browserType=IE&toolbarVersion=5_5_2_0.xml
2010-12-10 01:36 . 2010-12-10 01:36 398 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\LocalLow\DVDVideoSoftTB\CacheIcons\http___storage_conduit_com_50_226_CT2269050_Images_633780109207875000_png.png
2010-12-10 01:36 . 2010-12-10 01:36 414 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\LocalLow\DVDVideoSoftTB\CacheIcons\http___storage_conduit_com_images_main_menu_clear_history_gif.gif
2010-12-10 01:36 . 2010-12-10 01:36 381 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\LocalLow\DVDVideoSoftTB\CacheIcons\http___storage_conduit_com_images_main_menu_refresh_gif.gif
2010-12-10 01:36 . 2010-12-10 01:36 405 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\LocalLow\DVDVideoSoftTB\CacheIcons\http___storage_conduit_com_images_SearchEngines_images_search_gif.gif
2010-12-10 01:36 . 2010-12-10 01:36 625 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\LocalLow\DVDVideoSoftTB\CacheIcons\http___storage_conduit_com_images_SearchEngines_site_search_gif.gif
2010-12-10 01:36 . 2010-12-20 17:53 10028 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\LocalLow\DVDVideoSoftTB\SearchInNewTab\SearchInNewTabContent.xml
2010-12-10 01:36 . 2010-12-10 01:36 357 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\LocalLow\DVDVideoSoftTB\CacheIcons\http___storage_conduit_com_50_226_CT2269050_Images_633867336948106250_png.png
2010-12-10 01:36 . 2010-12-10 01:36 278 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\LocalLow\DVDVideoSoftTB\CacheIcons\http___storage_conduit_com_images_main_menu_contact_gif.gif
2010-12-10 01:36 . 2010-12-10 01:36 403 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\LocalLow\DVDVideoSoftTB\CacheIcons\http___storage_conduit_com_images_main_menu_about_gif.gif
2010-12-10 01:36 . 2010-12-10 01:36 405 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\LocalLow\DVDVideoSoftTB\CacheIcons\http___storage_conduit_com_images_main_menu_home_page_gif.gif
2010-12-10 01:36 . 2010-12-10 01:36 425 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\LocalLow\DVDVideoSoftTB\CacheIcons\http___storage_conduit_com_images_main_menu_privacy_gif.gif
2010-12-10 01:36 . 2010-12-10 01:36 405 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\LocalLow\DVDVideoSoftTB\CacheIcons\http___storage_conduit_com_images_main_menu_help_gif.gif
2010-12-10 01:36 . 2010-12-10 01:36 392 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\LocalLow\DVDVideoSoftTB\CacheIcons\http___storage_conduit_com_images_main_menu_tell_a_friend_gif.gif
2010-12-10 01:36 . 2010-12-10 01:36 399 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\LocalLow\DVDVideoSoftTB\CacheIcons\http___storage_conduit_com_images_main_menu_upgrade_gif.gif
2010-12-10 01:36 . 2010-12-10 01:36 11455 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\LocalLow\DVDVideoSoftTB\RadioPlayer\Predefined_Media_List.xml
2010-12-10 01:36 . 2010-12-10 01:36 8186 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\LocalLow\DVDVideoSoftTB\RadioPlayer\IP_Stations_Media_List.xml
2010-12-10 01:36 . 2010-12-20 17:53 63785 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\LocalLow\DVDVideoSoftTB\LanguagePack\en\LanguagePack.xml
2010-12-10 01:36 . 2010-12-10 01:36 320 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\LocalLow\DVDVideoSoftTB\CacheIcons\http___storage_conduit_com_50_226_CT2269050_Images_SearchActivationButton-go_but20_gif-General-633937242465431250_gif.gif
2010-12-10 01:36 . 2010-12-10 01:36 1406 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\LocalLow\Yahoo! Companion\Icons\cayas2.ico
2010-12-10 01:36 . 2010-12-10 01:36 768 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\LocalLow\Yahoo! Companion\Icons\e\ebay27_spc.png
2010-12-10 01:36 . 2010-12-10 01:36 811 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\LocalLow\DVDVideoSoftTB\CacheIcons\http___storage_conduit_com_50_226_CT2269050_Images_634084060140360000_png.png
2010-12-10 01:36 . 2010-12-10 01:36 728 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\LocalLow\DVDVideoSoftTB\CacheIcons\http___storage_conduit_com_50_226_CT2269050_Images_634084060404266250_png.png
2010-12-10 01:36 . 2010-12-10 01:36 969 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\LocalLow\DVDVideoSoftTB\CacheIcons\http___storage_conduit_com_50_226_CT2269050_Images_634262976368243750_png.png
2010-12-10 01:36 . 2010-12-10 01:36 1177 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\LocalLow\DVDVideoSoftTB\CacheIcons\http___storage_conduit_com_50_226_CT2269050_Images_634265435748037500_png.png
2010-12-10 01:36 . 2010-12-10 01:36 419 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\LocalLow\DVDVideoSoftTB\CacheIcons\http___storage_conduit_com_images_ClientImages_radio_gif.gif
2010-12-10 01:36 . 2010-12-10 01:36 793 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\LocalLow\DVDVideoSoftTB\CacheIcons\http___storage_conduit_com_50_226_CT2269050_Images_634084057716610000_png.png
2010-12-10 01:36 . 2010-12-10 01:36 679 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\LocalLow\DVDVideoSoftTB\CacheIcons\http___storage_conduit_com_50_226_CT2269050_Images_634084057907391250_png.png
2010-12-10 01:36 . 2010-12-10 01:36 1059 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\LocalLow\DVDVideoSoftTB\CacheIcons\http___storage_conduit_com_50_226_CT2269050_Images_634084059408641250_png.png
2010-12-10 01:36 . 2010-12-10 01:36 789 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\LocalLow\DVDVideoSoftTB\CacheIcons\http___storage_conduit_com_50_226_CT2269050_Images_634084059786610000_png.png
2010-12-10 01:36 . 2010-12-10 01:36 867 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\LocalLow\DVDVideoSoftTB\CacheIcons\http___storage_conduit_com_50_226_CT2269050_Images_634157541077528750_png.png
2010-12-10 01:36 . 2010-12-10 01:36 1346 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\LocalLow\DVDVideoSoftTB\CacheIcons\http___storage_conduit_com_50_226_CT2269050_Images_634067677527028750_png.png
2010-12-10 01:36 . 2010-12-10 01:36 1638 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\LocalLow\Yahoo! Companion\Data\default\us_sres.data
2010-12-10 01:36 . 2010-12-20 17:53 111572 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\LocalLow\DVDVideoSoftTB\LocalSettings.txt
2010-12-10 01:30 . 2010-12-10 01:30 552 --s-a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\LocalLow\Microsoft\CryptnetUrlCache\Content\7B2238AACCEDC3F1FFE8E7EB5F575EC9
2010-12-10 01:30 . 2010-12-10 01:30 260 --s-a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\LocalLow\Microsoft\CryptnetUrlCache\MetaData\7B2238AACCEDC3F1FFE8E7EB5F575EC9
2010-12-10 01:30 . 2010-12-10 01:30 509264 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\Downloads\winsdk_web.exe
2010-12-10 01:29 . 2010-12-10 01:29 0 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Hrujokuqi.bin
2010-12-10 01:29 . 2010-12-10 03:39 120 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Xbakikanuju.dat
2010-12-10 01:29 . 2010-12-10 01:29 5954 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\{9296CD3F-B8F6-44F4-8045-AAA8243D1888}\chrome\content\overlay.xul
2010-12-10 01:29 . 2010-12-10 01:29 2118 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\{9296CD3F-B8F6-44F4-8045-AAA8243D1888}\chrome\content\_cfg.js
2010-12-10 01:29 . 2010-12-10 01:29 764 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\{9296CD3F-B8F6-44F4-8045-AAA8243D1888}\install.rdf
2010-12-10 01:29 . 2010-12-10 01:29 122 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\{9296CD3F-B8F6-44F4-8045-AAA8243D1888}\chrome.manifest
2010-12-10 01:24 . 2009-07-14 01:14 47104 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\Desktop\test.exe
2010-12-10 01:24 . 2010-12-10 01:24 80 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
2010-12-10 01:24 . 2010-12-10 01:24 75 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
2010-12-10 01:24 . 2010-12-10 01:24 97 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
2010-12-10 01:24 . 2010-12-10 01:24 97 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
2010-12-10 01:24 . 2010-12-10 01:24 80 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
2010-12-10 01:24 . 2010-12-10 01:24 116 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
2010-12-10 01:24 . 2010-12-10 01:24 144 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
2010-12-10 01:24 . 2010-12-10 01:24 155 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
2010-12-10 01:23 . 2010-12-10 01:24 70 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
2010-12-10 01:23 . 2010-12-10 01:23 111 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
2010-12-10 01:21 . 2010-12-10 01:21 894 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\LocalLow\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Services\search_{0633EE93-D776-472f-A0FF-E1416B8B2E3A}.ico
2010-12-10 01:21 . 2010-12-10 01:21 100 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
2010-12-10 01:21 . 2010-12-20 20:38 260 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
2010-12-10 01:21 . 2010-12-10 01:21 690 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
2010-12-10 01:21 . 2010-12-10 01:21 137 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\[email protected]www.msn[1].txt
2010-12-10 01:19 . 2011-01-02 05:29 9442 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\frameiconcache.dat
2010-12-10 01:19 . 2011-01-02 05:28 3584 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Recovery\High\Last Active\RecoveryStore.{7BD770DC-03FB-11E0-8ED5-90E6BAC8535B}.dat
2010-12-10 01:19 . 2010-12-10 01:19 386 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\WER\ERC\responsestatecache.xml
2010-12-10 01:19 . 2010-12-10 01:19 187 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
2010-12-10 01:19 . 2010-12-10 01:19 288 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
2010-12-10 01:19 . 2010-12-10 01:19 133 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
2010-12-10 01:19 . 2010-12-10 04:41 379 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
2010-12-10 01:19 . 2010-12-10 01:19 344 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
2010-12-10 01:19 . 2010-12-10 01:19 190 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
2010-12-10 01:19 . 2010-12-10 01:19 16074 --s-a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\LocalLow\Microsoft\CryptnetUrlCache\Content\D725F3459E2275E9EA5871B92AD896D0
2010-12-10 01:19 . 2010-12-10 01:19 244 --s-a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\LocalLow\Microsoft\CryptnetUrlCache\MetaData\D725F3459E2275E9EA5871B92AD896D0
2010-12-10 01:19 . 2010-12-10 01:19 129 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
2010-12-10 01:19 . 2010-12-10 01:19 16384 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\MSIMGSIZ.DAT
2010-12-10 01:19 . 2010-12-10 01:19 969 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
2010-12-10 01:19 . 2010-12-10 01:19 863 --s-a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\LocalLow\Microsoft\CryptnetUrlCache\Content\FB788E090BC1F3AA2FBC9E8FB2859601
2010-12-10 01:19 . 2010-12-10 01:19 260 --s-a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\LocalLow\Microsoft\CryptnetUrlCache\MetaData\FB788E090BC1F3AA2FBC9E8FB2859601
2010-12-10 01:19 . 2010-12-10 01:19 0 ------w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Feeds Cache\1XB1NTVO\ieonline.microsoft[1]
2010-12-10 01:19 . 2010-12-10 01:19 32768 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Feeds\{5588ACFD-6436-411B-A5CE-666AE6A92D3D}~\WebSlices~\Suggested Sites~.feed-ms
2010-12-10 01:19 . 2010-12-10 04:41 302 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\Favorites\Links\Suggested Sites.url
2010-12-10 01:19 . 2010-12-10 01:19 346 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
2010-12-10 01:19 . 2010-12-10 01:19 417 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
2010-12-10 01:19 . 2011-01-01 17:47 81920 --sha-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\PrivacIE\index.dat
2010-12-10 01:18 . 2010-12-10 01:18 156 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Recent\Programs.lnk
2010-12-10 01:18 . 2010-12-10 01:18 188512 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\WER\ERC\TemplateCache\Template_1712_9.xslt
2010-12-10 01:18 . 2010-12-10 01:18 1987 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\WER\ERC\ResponseCache\10.xml
2010-12-10 01:18 . 2010-12-10 01:18 1302 --s-a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\LocalLow\Microsoft\CryptnetUrlCache\Content\A92ECB803776646616CF2949CC6BAC5D
2010-12-10 01:18 . 2010-12-10 01:18 254 --s-a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\LocalLow\Microsoft\CryptnetUrlCache\MetaData\A92ECB803776646616CF2949CC6BAC5D
2010-12-10 01:18 . 2010-12-10 01:18 0 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\WER\ERC\viewedids.resp
2010-12-10 01:18 . 2010-12-10 01:18 4654 -c--a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\WER\ReportArchive\Kernel_0_0_cab_05c14d25\Report.wer
2010-12-10 01:13 . 2010-12-10 01:13 16384 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Caches\cversions.1.db
2010-12-10 01:13 . 2010-12-10 01:13 22018 -c--a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\WER\ReportArchive\AppHang_explorer.exe_ca61dfb87c7c716ce8adff9b353e2ee613da5c1_105b7e72\Report.wer
2010-12-10 01:11 . 2010-12-20 18:23 1716 --s-a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\LocalLow\Microsoft\CryptnetUrlCache\Content\4DD39726D4B55AC3B4119B35A893323C_D63FF133376C714C9014FCBA1FD4740F
2010-12-10 01:11 . 2010-12-20 18:23 408 --s-a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\LocalLow\Microsoft\CryptnetUrlCache\MetaData\4DD39726D4B55AC3B4119B35A893323C_D63FF133376C714C9014FCBA1FD4740F
2010-12-10 01:09 . 2010-12-10 01:09 22456 -c--a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\WER\ReportArchive\AppHang_explorer.exe_2538dc49d795392fede0254070c353b5d874449_170c735b\Report.wer
2010-12-10 01:09 . 2010-12-10 01:09 15098 -c--a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\WER\ReportArchive\AppHang_firefox.exe_b76434a62768c3e9a569243652f4115dff079ae_12f45ed2\Report.wer
2010-12-10 01:00 . 2010-12-10 01:10 4502408 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\Downloads\avg_free_stb_all_2011_1170_cnet.exe
2010-12-10 00:58 . 2010-12-10 00:59 49504 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\Downloads\fixshell(2).exe
2010-12-10 00:58 . 2010-12-10 00:58 11062 -c--a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\WER\ReportArchive\AppCrash_plugin-container_bc9b79db23fb9a36d3e449bcc13595a82984d0_10ba13be\Report.wer
2010-12-10 00:57 . 2010-12-10 00:57 1411 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Quick Launch\Launch Internet Explorer Browser.lnk
2010-12-10 00:55 . 2010-12-10 00:59 49504 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\Downloads\fixshell.exe
2010-12-10 00:49 . 2010-12-10 00:49 95 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
2010-12-10 00:49 . 2010-12-10 00:49 3850 -c--a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\WER\ReportArchive\Kernel_0_0_cab_0bc20ea0\Report.wer
2010-12-09 23:12 . 2010-12-09 23:12 4220 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\s3qiwb46.default\bookmarkbackups\bookmarks-2010-12-09.json
2010-12-09 23:11 . 2010-12-10 00:55 3072 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\s3qiwb46.default\webappsstore.sqlite
2010-12-09 23:10 . 2010-12-09 23:10 348160 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\LocalLow\Sun\Java\Deployment\SystemCache\6.0\4\7ec4bf04-1c6a5400-n\msvcr71.dll
2010-12-09 23:10 . 2010-12-09 23:10 503808 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\LocalLow\Sun\Java\Deployment\SystemCache\6.0\4\7ec4bf04-1c6a5400-n\msvcp71.dll
2010-12-09 23:10 . 2010-12-09 23:10 61440 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\LocalLow\Sun\Java\Deployment\SystemCache\6.0\42\4488892a-3c29a1ba-n\decora-sse.dll
2010-12-09 23:10 . 2010-12-09 23:10 499712 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\LocalLow\Sun\Java\Deployment\SystemCache\6.0\4\7ec4bf04-1c6a5400-n\jmc.dll
2010-12-09 23:10 . 2010-12-09 23:10 12800 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\LocalLow\Sun\Java\Deployment\SystemCache\6.0\42\4488892a-3c29a1ba-n\decora-d3d.dll
2010-12-09 23:10 . 2010-12-09 23:10 42563 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\LocalLow\Sun\Java\Deployment\SystemCache\6.0\11\21e928cb-4f7732dd
2010-12-09 23:10 . 2010-12-09 23:10 4338079 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\LocalLow\Sun\Java\Deployment\SystemCache\6.0\3\1cfa1583-1d826950
2010-12-09 23:10 . 2010-12-09 23:10 1356284 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\LocalLow\Sun\Java\Deployment\SystemCache\6.0\4\7ec4bf04-1c6a5400
2010-12-09 23:10 . 2010-12-09 23:10 78686 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\LocalLow\Sun\Java\Deployment\SystemCache\6.0\42\4488892a-3c29a1ba
2010-12-09 23:10 . 2010-12-09 23:10 12686 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\LocalLow\Sun\Java\Deployment\SystemCache\6.0\11\21e928cb-4f7732dd.idx
2010-12-09 23:10 . 2010-12-09 23:10 390167 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\LocalLow\Sun\Java\Deployment\SystemCache\6.0\3\1cfa1583-1d826950.idx
2010-12-09 23:10 . 2010-12-09 23:10 10981 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\LocalLow\Sun\Java\Deployment\SystemCache\6.0\4\7ec4bf04-1c6a5400.idx
2010-12-09 23:10 . 2010-12-09 23:10 10941 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\LocalLow\Sun\Java\Deployment\SystemCache\6.0\42\4488892a-3c29a1ba.idx
2010-12-09 23:10 . 2010-12-09 23:10 3133 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\LocalLow\Sun\Java\Deployment\SystemCache\6.0\26\457dee9a-59cd74b2
2010-12-09 23:10 . 2011-01-01 18:44 489 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\LocalLow\Sun\Java\Deployment\SystemCache\6.0\26\457dee9a-59cd74b2.idx
2010-12-09 23:10 . 2010-12-09 23:10 1 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\LocalLow\Sun\Java\Deployment\SystemCache\6.0\lastAccessed
2010-12-09 23:10 . 2010-12-09 23:10 3029 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\LocalLow\Sun\Java\Deployment\SystemCache\6.0\32\6c34baa0-5ac0444e
2010-12-09 23:10 . 2011-01-01 18:44 488 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\LocalLow\Sun\Java\Deployment\SystemCache\6.0\32\6c34baa0-5ac0444e.idx
2010-12-09 23:10 . 2010-12-09 23:10 53 --s-a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Crypto\RSA\S-1-5-21-1091458698-4168382227-4037560278-1005\6b29ae44e85efac3c72ff4d1865d73f1_792516a2-2811-495f-8f90-a0fc13955dcf
2010-12-09 23:10 . 2011-01-02 05:29 154 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\s3qiwb46.default\urlclassifierkey3.txt
2010-12-09 23:10 . 2010-12-25 15:33 599 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\LocalLow\Sun\Java\Deployment\deployment.properties
2010-12-09 23:10 . 2011-01-02 06:22 6144 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\s3qiwb46.default\downloads.sqlite
2010-12-09 23:10 . 2010-12-10 04:29 11264 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\s3qiwb46.default\signons.sqlite
2010-12-09 23:10 . 2010-12-09 23:10 7168 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\s3qiwb46.default\content-prefs.sqlite
2010-12-09 23:10 . 2011-01-02 06:23 16384 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\s3qiwb46.default\key3.db
2010-12-09 23:10 . 2011-01-02 06:23 65536 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\s3qiwb46.default\cert8.db
2010-12-09 23:10 . 2010-12-09 23:10 16384 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\s3qiwb46.default\secmod.db
2010-12-09 23:09 . 2011-01-02 06:23 31744 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\s3qiwb46.default\cookies.sqlite
2010-12-09 23:09 . 2011-01-02 06:13 7168 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\s3qiwb46.default\formhistory.sqlite
2010-12-09 23:09 . 2010-12-20 21:03 11719 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\s3qiwb46.default\search.json
2010-12-09 23:09 . 2010-12-25 15:30 2048 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\s3qiwb46.default\search.sqlite
2010-12-09 23:09 . 2011-01-02 06:21 19095 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\s3qiwb46.default\pluginreg.dat
2010-12-09 23:09 . 2011-01-02 06:23 401408 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\s3qiwb46.default\places.sqlite
2010-12-09 23:09 . 2010-12-09 23:09 2048 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\s3qiwb46.default\permissions.sqlite
2010-12-09 23:09 . 2010-12-20 21:03 148475 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\s3qiwb46.default\compreg.dat
2010-12-09 23:09 . 2010-12-20 21:03 103191 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\s3qiwb46.default\xpti.dat
2010-12-09 23:09 . 2010-12-11 19:21 188 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\s3qiwb46.default\compatibility.ini
2010-12-09 23:09 . 2010-04-12 00:53 663 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\s3qiwb46.default\chrome\userContent-example.css
2010-12-09 23:09 . 2010-04-12 00:53 959 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\s3qiwb46.default\chrome\userChrome-example.css
2010-12-09 23:09 . 2010-04-12 00:53 6284 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\s3qiwb46.default\bookmarks.html
2010-12-09 23:09 . 2010-12-09 23:09 111 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\profiles.ini
2010-12-09 23:09 . 2010-12-09 23:09 10 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Crash Reports\InstallTime20101026210630
2010-12-09 23:06 . 2011-01-01 18:17 1588 --s-a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\LocalLow\Microsoft\CryptnetUrlCache\Content\7B8944BA8AD0EFDF0E01A43EF62BECD0_CCE0910E8D8742F7AE7D8515726AECCF
2010-12-09 23:06 . 2011-01-01 18:17 404 --s-a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\LocalLow\Microsoft\CryptnetUrlCache\MetaData\7B8944BA8AD0EFDF0E01A43EF62BECD0_CCE0910E8D8742F7AE7D8515726AECCF
2010-12-09 23:06 . 2011-01-01 18:17 1482 --s-a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\LocalLow\Microsoft\CryptnetUrlCache\Content\7D266D9E1E69FA1EEFB9699B009B34C8_0A9BFDD75B598C2110CBF610C078E6E6
2010-12-09 23:06 . 2011-01-01 18:17 404 --s-a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\LocalLow\Microsoft\CryptnetUrlCache\MetaData\7D266D9E1E69FA1EEFB9699B009B34C8_0A9BFDD75B598C2110CBF610C078E6E6
2010-12-09 14:55 . 2010-12-10 14:28 16384 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Explorer\ExplorerStartupLog_RunOnce.etl
2010-12-09 14:54 . 2010-12-09 14:59 524288 --sha-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\UsrClass.dat{32c08373-03a4-11e0-b233-90e6bac8535b}.TMContainer00000000000000000002.regtrans-ms
2010-12-09 14:54 . 2010-12-09 14:59 524288 --sha-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\UsrClass.dat{32c08373-03a4-11e0-b233-90e6bac8535b}.TMContainer00000000000000000001.regtrans-ms
2010-12-09 14:54 . 2010-12-09 14:59 65536 --sha-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\UsrClass.dat{32c08373-03a4-11e0-b233-90e6bac8535b}.TM.blf
2010-12-09 14:54 . 2010-12-09 14:59 524288 --sha-w- c:\users\Repair\ntuser.dat{32c0836f-03a4-11e0-b233-90e6bac8535b}.TMContainer00000000000000000002.regtrans-ms
2010-12-09 14:54 . 2010-12-09 14:59 524288 --sha-w- c:\users\Repair\ntuser.dat{32c0836f-03a4-11e0-b233-90e6bac8535b}.TMContainer00000000000000000001.regtrans-ms
2010-12-09 14:54 . 2010-12-09 14:59 65536 --sha-w- c:\users\Repair\ntuser.dat{32c0836f-03a4-11e0-b233-90e6bac8535b}.TM.blf
2010-12-08 09:39 . 2011-01-01 21:10 2070900 ---ha-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\IconCache.db
2010-12-08 09:37 . 2010-12-08 09:37 114608 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\GDIPFONTCACHEV1.DAT
2010-12-08 09:37 . 2010-12-10 03:05 156 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Recent\System and Security.lnk
2010-12-08 09:37 . 2010-12-10 14:28 6144 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Recent\AutomaticDestinations\7e4dca80246863e3.automaticDestinations-ms
2010-12-08 09:37 . 2010-12-08 09:30 430080 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\Desktop\UPHClean-Setup.msi
2010-12-08 09:36 . 2010-12-08 09:36 298032 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\1033\StructuredQuerySchema.bin
2010-12-08 09:36 . 2010-12-09 23:06 30273 --s-a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\LocalLow\Microsoft\CryptnetUrlCache\Content\94308059B57B3142E455B38A6EB92015
2010-12-08 09:36 . 2011-01-01 18:17 342 --s-a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\LocalLow\Microsoft\CryptnetUrlCache\MetaData\94308059B57B3142E455B38A6EB92015
2010-12-08 09:36 . 2010-12-20 18:23 1694 --s-a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\LocalLow\Microsoft\CryptnetUrlCache\Content\3C3948BE6E525B8A8CEE9FAC91C9E392_B75DD4A17CD11BFB6529FF10AF4E5919
2010-12-08 09:36 . 2010-12-20 18:23 412 --s-a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\LocalLow\Microsoft\CryptnetUrlCache\MetaData\3C3948BE6E525B8A8CEE9FAC91C9E392_B75DD4A17CD11BFB6529FF10AF4E5919
2010-12-08 09:36 . 2011-01-01 18:17 898 --s-a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\LocalLow\Microsoft\CryptnetUrlCache\Content\60E31627FDA0A46932B0E5948949F2A5
2010-12-08 09:36 . 2011-01-01 18:17 226 --s-a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\LocalLow\Microsoft\CryptnetUrlCache\MetaData\60E31627FDA0A46932B0E5948949F2A5
2010-12-08 09:36 . 2010-12-08 09:36 0 ------w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Feeds Cache\LKV53D3W\fwlink[2]
2010-12-08 09:36 . 2010-12-08 09:36 28672 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Feeds\Feeds for United States~\USA~dgov Updates~c News and Features~.feed-ms
2010-12-08 09:36 . 2010-12-08 09:36 0 ------w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Feeds Cache\ADJPZWP5\fwlink[2]
2010-12-08 09:36 . 2010-12-08 09:36 28672 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Feeds\Feeds for United States~\Popular Government Questions from USA~dgov~.feed-ms
2010-12-08 09:36 . 2010-12-08 09:36 224 --sha-w- c:\users\Repair\Favorites\Links for United States\desktop.ini
2010-12-08 09:36 . 2010-12-10 04:41 134 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\Favorites\Links for United States\GobiernoUSA.gov.url
2010-12-08 09:36 . 2010-12-10 04:41 134 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\Favorites\Links for United States\USA.gov.url
2010-12-08 09:36 . 2010-12-10 03:04 51 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows Sidebar\Settings.ini
2010-12-08 09:36 . 2010-12-08 09:36 0 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\LocalLow\Apple Computer\QuickTime\QuickTime.qtp
2010-12-08 09:36 . 2010-12-08 09:36 174 --sha-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Burn\Burn6\desktop.ini
2010-12-08 09:36 . 2010-12-08 09:36 174 --sha-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Burn\Burn5\desktop.ini
2010-12-08 09:36 . 2010-12-08 09:36 174 --sha-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Burn\Burn4\desktop.ini
2010-12-08 09:36 . 2010-12-08 09:36 174 --sha-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Burn\Burn2\desktop.ini
2010-12-08 09:36 . 2010-12-08 09:36 174 --sha-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Burn\Burn3\desktop.ini
2010-12-08 09:36 . 2010-12-08 09:36 174 --sha-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Burn\Burn1\desktop.ini
2010-12-08 09:36 . 2010-12-08 09:36 24 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Explorer\thumbcache_1024.db
2010-12-08 09:36 . 2010-12-08 09:36 1048576 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Explorer\thumbcache_256.db
2010-12-08 09:36 . 2011-01-02 05:30 3145728 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Explorer\thumbcache_96.db
2010-12-08 09:36 . 2010-12-08 09:36 24 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Explorer\thumbcache_sr.db
2010-12-08 09:36 . 2010-12-08 09:36 1048576 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Explorer\thumbcache_32.db
2010-12-08 09:36 . 2010-12-10 02:11 12952 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Explorer\thumbcache_idx.db
2010-12-08 09:36 . 2010-12-08 09:36 174 --sha-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Burn\Burn\desktop.ini
2010-12-08 09:36 . 2010-12-08 09:36 24 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Recent\CustomDestinations\1b4dd67f29cb1962.customDestinations-ms
2010-12-08 09:36 . 2010-12-08 09:36 24 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Recent\CustomDestinations\7e4dca80246863e3.customDestinations-ms
2010-12-08 09:36 . 2010-12-10 14:40 8704 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Recent\AutomaticDestinations\1b4dd67f29cb1962.automaticDestinations-ms
2010-12-08 09:36 . 2010-12-08 09:36 1515 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Quick Launch\User Pinned\TaskBar\Windows Media Player.lnk
2010-12-08 09:36 . 2009-07-14 04:37 1228 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Quick Launch\User Pinned\TaskBar\Windows Explorer.lnk
2010-12-08 09:36 . 2010-12-08 09:36 211 --sha-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Quick Launch\User Pinned\TaskBar\desktop.ini
2010-12-08 09:36 . 2010-12-08 09:36 1417 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Quick Launch\User Pinned\TaskBar\Internet Explorer.lnk
2010-12-08 09:36 . 2010-12-08 09:36 17261 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Recent\CustomDestinations\5afe4de1b92fc382.customDestinations-ms
2010-12-08 09:36 . 2010-12-08 09:36 0 ------w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Feeds Cache\6PZIIPD0\fwlink[1]
2010-12-08 09:36 . 2010-12-08 09:36 28672 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Feeds\{5588ACFD-6436-411B-A5CE-666AE6A92D3D}~\WebSlices~\Web Slice Gallery~.feed-ms
2010-12-08 09:36 . 2010-12-10 04:41 226 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\Favorites\Links\Web Slice Gallery.url
2010-12-08 09:36 . 2010-12-08 09:36 0 ------w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Feeds Cache\1XB1NTVO\fwlink[1]
2010-12-08 09:36 . 2010-12-08 09:36 28672 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Feeds\Microsoft Feeds~\MSNBC News~.feed-ms
2010-12-08 09:36 . 2010-12-08 09:36 28672 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Feeds\Microsoft Feeds~\Microsoft at Work~.feed-ms
2010-12-08 09:36 . 2010-12-08 09:36 0 ------w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Feeds Cache\LKV53D3W\fwlink[1]
2010-12-08 09:36 . 2010-12-08 09:36 0 ------w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Feeds Cache\ADJPZWP5\fwlink[1]
2010-12-08 09:36 . 2010-12-10 01:19 7168 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Feeds\FeedsStore.feedsdb-ms
2010-12-08 09:36 . 2010-12-08 09:36 28672 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Feeds\Microsoft Feeds~\Microsoft at Home~.feed-ms
2010-12-08 09:36 . 2010-12-08 09:36 67 --sha-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Feeds Cache\desktop.ini
2010-12-08 09:36 . 2010-12-08 09:36 67 --sha-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Feeds Cache\1XB1NTVO\desktop.ini
2010-12-08 09:36 . 2010-12-08 09:36 67 --sha-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Feeds Cache\6PZIIPD0\desktop.ini
2010-12-08 09:36 . 2010-12-08 09:36 67 --sha-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Feeds Cache\ADJPZWP5\desktop.ini
2010-12-08 09:36 . 2010-12-08 09:36 67 --sha-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Feeds Cache\LKV53D3W\desktop.ini
2010-12-08 09:36 . 2011-01-01 17:47 32768 --sha-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Feeds Cache\index.dat
2010-12-08 09:36 . 2011-01-01 17:47 262144 --sha-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\IETldCache\index.dat
2010-12-08 09:36 . 2011-01-01 19:57 81920 --sha-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\History\History.IE5\index.dat
2010-12-08 09:36 . 2011-01-01 19:57 49152 --sha-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\index.dat
2010-12-08 09:36 . 2010-12-08 09:36 145 --sha-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\History\desktop.ini
2010-12-08 09:36 . 2010-12-08 09:36 145 --sha-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\History\History.IE5\desktop.ini
2010-12-08 09:36 . 2010-12-08 09:36 80 --sha-w- c:\users\Repair\Favorites\Links\desktop.ini
2010-12-08 09:36 . 2010-12-10 04:41 134 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\Favorites\Microsoft Websites\Microsoft Store.url
2010-12-08 09:36 . 2010-12-10 04:41 133 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\Favorites\Windows Live\Get Windows Live.url
2010-12-08 09:36 . 2010-12-10 04:41 133 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\Favorites\Windows Live\Windows Live Gallery.url
2010-12-08 09:36 . 2010-12-10 04:41 133 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\Favorites\Windows Live\Windows Live Spaces.url
2010-12-08 09:36 . 2010-12-10 04:41 133 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\Favorites\MSN Websites\MSN Autos.url
2010-12-08 09:36 . 2010-12-10 04:41 133 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\Favorites\Windows Live\Windows Live Mail.url
2010-12-08 09:36 . 2010-12-10 04:41 133 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\Favorites\MSN Websites\MSN Entertainment.url
2010-12-08 09:36 . 2010-12-10 04:41 133 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\Favorites\MSN Websites\MSN Money.url
2010-12-08 09:36 . 2010-12-10 04:41 133 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\Favorites\MSN Websites\MSN Sports.url
2010-12-08 09:36 . 2010-12-10 04:41 133 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\Favorites\MSN Websites\MSNBC News.url
2010-12-08 09:36 . 2010-12-10 04:41 133 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\Favorites\Microsoft Websites\Microsoft At Home.url
2010-12-08 09:36 . 2010-12-10 04:41 133 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\Favorites\Microsoft Websites\Microsoft At Work.url
2010-12-08 09:36 . 2010-12-10 04:41 133 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\Favorites\MSN Websites\MSN.url
2010-12-08 09:36 . 2010-12-10 04:41 133 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\Favorites\Microsoft Websites\IE Add-on site.url
2010-12-08 09:36 . 2010-12-10 04:41 133 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\Favorites\Microsoft Websites\IE site on Microsoft.com.url
2010-12-08 09:36 . 2010-12-08 09:36 12182 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\brndlog.txt
2010-12-08 09:36 . 2010-12-08 09:36 1417 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Programs\Internet Explorer.lnk
2010-12-08 09:36 . 2010-12-08 09:36 1467 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Programs\Accessories\System Tools\Internet Explorer (No Add-ons).lnk
2010-12-08 09:36 . 2010-12-08 09:36 0 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\SendTo\Documents.mydocs
2010-12-08 09:36 . 2010-12-08 09:36 837 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\Links\Downloads.lnk
2010-12-08 09:36 . 2010-12-08 09:36 438 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\Links\Desktop.lnk
2010-12-08 09:36 . 2010-12-08 09:36 363 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\Links\RecentPlaces.lnk
2010-12-08 09:36 . 2010-12-08 09:36 248 ---ha-r- c:\users\Repair\Searches\Everywhere.search-ms
2010-12-08 09:36 . 2010-12-08 09:36 248 ---ha-r- c:\users\Repair\Searches\Indexed Locations.search-ms
2010-12-08 09:36 . 2010-12-08 09:36 580 --sha-w- c:\users\Repair\Links\desktop.ini
2010-12-08 09:36 . 2010-12-08 09:36 282 --sha-w- c:\users\Repair\Saved Games\desktop.ini
2010-12-08 09:36 . 2010-12-08 09:36 3510 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Libraries\Music.library-ms
2010-12-08 09:36 . 2010-12-08 09:36 3523 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Libraries\Videos.library-ms
2010-12-08 09:36 . 2010-12-08 09:36 174 --sha-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Programs\Administrative Tools\desktop.ini
2010-12-08 09:36 . 2010-12-08 09:36 174 --sha-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Programs\Startup\desktop.ini
2010-12-08 09:36 . 2010-12-08 09:36 3544 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Libraries\Pictures.library-ms
2010-12-08 09:36 . 2010-12-08 09:36 282 --sha-w- c:\users\Repair\Downloads\desktop.ini
2010-12-08 09:36 . 2010-12-08 09:36 524 --sha-w- c:\users\Repair\Searches\desktop.ini
2010-12-08 09:36 . 2010-12-08 09:36 432 --sha-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Recent\desktop.ini
2010-12-08 09:36 . 2010-12-08 09:36 274 --sha-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Libraries\desktop.ini
2010-12-08 09:36 . 2010-12-08 09:36 3552 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Libraries\Documents.library-ms
2010-12-08 09:36 . 2010-12-08 09:36 338 --sha-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Programs\desktop.ini
2010-12-08 09:36 . 2010-12-08 09:36 402 --sha-w- c:\users\Repair\Documents\desktop.ini
2010-12-08 09:36 . 2010-12-08 09:36 174 --sha-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\desktop.ini
2010-12-08 09:36 . 2010-12-08 09:36 504 --sha-w- c:\users\Repair\Music\desktop.ini
2010-12-08 09:36 . 2010-12-08 09:36 402 --sha-w- c:\users\Repair\Favorites\desktop.ini
2010-12-08 09:36 . 2010-12-08 09:36 282 --sha-w- c:\users\Repair\Desktop\desktop.ini
2010-12-08 09:36 . 2010-12-08 09:36 504 --sha-w- c:\users\Repair\Pictures\desktop.ini
2010-12-08 09:36 . 2010-12-08 09:36 504 --sha-w- c:\users\Repair\Videos\desktop.ini
2010-12-08 09:36 . 2010-12-08 09:36 68000 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Media Player\LocalMLS_3.wmdb
2010-12-08 09:36 . 2010-12-08 09:36 1069056 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Media Player\CurrentDatabase_372.wmdb
2010-12-08 09:36 . 2010-12-08 09:36 498 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows Media\12.0\WMSDKNS.DTD
2010-12-08 09:36 . 2010-12-08 09:36 10191 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows Media\12.0\WMSDKNS.XML
2010-12-08 09:36 . 2010-12-08 09:36 1044 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Media Player\Sync Playlists\en-US\0002CB88\01_Music_auto_rated_at_5_stars.wpl
2010-12-08 09:36 . 2010-12-08 09:36 1279 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Media Player\Sync Playlists\en-US\0002CB88\02_Music_added_in_the_last_month.wpl
2010-12-08 09:36 . 2010-12-08 09:36 1267 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Media Player\Sync Playlists\en-US\0002CB88\03_Music_rated_at_4_or_5_stars.wpl
2010-12-08 09:36 . 2010-12-08 09:36 1284 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Media Player\Sync Playlists\en-US\0002CB88\04_Music_played_in_the_last_month.wpl
2010-12-08 09:36 . 2010-12-08 09:36 797 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Media Player\Sync Playlists\en-US\0002CB88\05_Pictures_taken_in_the_last_month.wpl
2010-12-08 09:36 . 2010-12-08 09:36 785 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Media Player\Sync Playlists\en-US\0002CB88\06_Pictures_rated_4_or_5_stars.wpl
2010-12-08 09:36 . 2010-12-08 09:36 1040 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Media Player\Sync Playlists\en-US\0002CB88\07_TV_recorded_in_the_last_week.wpl
2010-12-08 09:36 . 2010-12-08 09:36 1020 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Media Player\Sync Playlists\en-US\0002CB88\08_Video_rated_at_4_or_5_stars.wpl
2010-12-08 09:36 . 2010-12-08 09:36 1025 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Media Player\Sync Playlists\en-US\0002CB88\09_Music_played_the_most.wpl
2010-12-08 09:36 . 2010-12-08 09:36 1063 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Media Player\Sync Playlists\en-US\0002CB88\10_All_Music.wpl
2010-12-08 09:36 . 2010-12-08 09:36 585 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Media Player\Sync Playlists\en-US\0002CB88\11_All_Pictures.wpl
2010-12-08 09:36 . 2010-12-08 09:36 1079 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Media Player\Sync Playlists\en-US\0002CB88\12_All_Video.wpl
2010-12-08 09:35 . 2009-06-10 21:26 15063 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows Mail\Stationery\Wrinkled_Paper.gif
2010-12-08 09:35 . 2009-06-10 21:26 3168 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows Mail\Stationery\White_Chocolate.jpg
2010-12-08 09:35 . 2009-06-10 21:26 26720 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows Mail\Stationery\To_Do_List.emf
2010-12-08 09:35 . 2009-06-10 21:26 4638 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows Mail\Stationery\Tiki.gif
2010-12-08 09:35 . 2009-06-10 21:26 3650 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows Mail\Stationery\Tanspecks.jpg
2010-12-08 09:35 . 2009-06-10 21:26 1864 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows Mail\Stationery\Stucco.gif
2010-12-08 09:35 . 2009-07-13 22:28 230 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows Mail\Stationery\Stars.htm
2010-12-08 09:35 . 2009-06-10 21:29 7505 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows Mail\Stationery\Stars.jpg
2010-12-08 09:35 . 2009-07-13 22:28 232 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows Mail\Stationery\Soft Blue.htm
2010-12-08 09:35 . 2009-06-10 21:29 10569 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows Mail\Stationery\SoftBlue.jpg
2010-12-08 09:35 . 2009-06-10 21:26 1990 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows Mail\Stationery\Small_News.jpg
2010-12-08 09:35 . 2009-06-10 21:26 81292 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows Mail\Stationery\Shorthand.emf
2010-12-08 09:35 . 2009-07-13 22:28 237 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows Mail\Stationery\Shades of Blue.htm
2010-12-08 09:35 . 2009-06-10 21:29 4734 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows Mail\Stationery\ShadesOfBlue.jpg
2010-12-08 09:35 . 2009-06-10 21:26 37316 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows Mail\Stationery\Seyes.emf
2010-12-08 09:35 . 2009-06-10 21:26 15776 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows Mail\Stationery\Sand_Paper.jpg
2010-12-08 09:35 . 2009-07-13 22:28 233 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows Mail\Stationery\Roses.htm
2010-12-08 09:35 . 2009-06-10 21:29 1920 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows Mail\Stationery\Roses.jpg
2010-12-08 09:35 . 2009-06-10 21:26 14049 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows Mail\Stationery\Psychedelic.jpg
2010-12-08 09:35 . 2009-06-10 21:26 5115 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows Mail\Stationery\Pretty_Peacock.jpg
2010-12-08 09:35 . 2009-06-10 21:26 3981 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows Mail\Stationery\Pine_Lumber.jpg
2010-12-08 09:35 . 2009-06-10 21:29 5115 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows Mail\Stationery\Peacock.jpg
2010-12-08 09:35 . 2009-07-13 22:28 232 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows Mail\Stationery\Peacock.htm
2010-12-08 09:35 . 2009-07-13 22:28 237 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows Mail\Stationery\Orange Circles.htm
2010-12-08 09:35 . 2009-06-10 21:29 6381 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows Mail\Stationery\OrangeCircles.jpg
2010-12-08 09:35 . 2009-06-10 21:26 2950 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows Mail\Stationery\Notebook.jpg
2010-12-08 09:35 . 2009-06-10 21:26 26036 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows Mail\Stationery\Music.emf
2010-12-08 09:35 . 2009-06-10 21:26 4192 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows Mail\Stationery\Month_Calendar.emf
2010-12-08 09:35 . 2009-06-10 21:26 2209 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows Mail\Stationery\Monet.jpg
2010-12-08 09:35 . 2009-06-10 21:26 152300 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows Mail\Stationery\Memo.emf
2010-12-08 09:35 . 2009-07-13 22:28 235 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows Mail\Stationery\Hand Prints.htm
2010-12-08 09:35 . 2009-06-10 21:29 4222 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows Mail\Stationery\HandPrints.jpg
2010-12-08 09:35 . 2009-06-10 21:26 7498 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows Mail\Stationery\grid_(inch).wmf
2010-12-08 09:35 . 2009-06-10 21:26 2920 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows Mail\Stationery\grid_(cm).wmf
2010-12-08 09:35 . 2009-07-13 22:28 237 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows Mail\Stationery\Green Bubbles.htm
2010-12-08 09:35 . 2009-06-10 21:29 6406 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows Mail\Stationery\GreenBubbles.jpg
2010-12-08 09:35 . 2009-06-10 21:26 116724 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows Mail\Stationery\Graph.emf
2010-12-08 09:35 . 2009-06-10 21:26 10340 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows Mail\Stationery\Genko_2.emf
2010-12-08 09:35 . 2009-06-10 21:26 5524 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows Mail\Stationery\Genko_1.emf
2010-12-08 09:35 . 2009-07-13 22:28 231 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows Mail\Stationery\Garden.htm
2010-12-08 09:35 . 2009-06-10 21:29 23871 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows Mail\Stationery\Garden.jpg
2010-12-08 09:35 . 2009-06-10 21:26 3792 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows Mail\Stationery\Dotted_Lines.emf
2010-12-08 09:35 . 2009-07-14 04:52 645 --sha-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows Mail\Stationery\Desktop.ini
2010-12-08 09:35 . 2009-06-10 21:26 2319 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows Mail\Stationery\Connectivity.gif
2010-12-08 09:35 . 2009-06-10 21:26 4587 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows Mail\Stationery\Cave_Drawings.gif
2010-12-08 09:35 . 2009-06-10 21:26 2575 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows Mail\Stationery\Blue_Gradient.jpg
2010-12-08 09:35 . 2009-07-13 22:28 255 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows Mail\Stationery\Bears.htm
2010-12-08 09:35 . 2009-06-10 21:29 1074 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows Mail\Stationery\Bears.jpg
2010-12-08 09:35 . 2010-12-08 09:35 260 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows Mail\oeold.xml
2010-12-08 09:35 . 2010-12-08 09:35 1508 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows Mail\account{9510EFB3-656E-4A99-B50A-B62E5F3C044E}.oeaccount
2010-12-08 09:35 . 2010-12-08 09:35 1736 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows Mail\account{E2487CC2-12F7-4EF8-AB8F-1514D64BA261}.oeaccount
2010-12-08 09:35 . 2010-12-08 09:35 672 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows Mail\account{2D1C4B9D-FD1A-46D1-9C25-F525868CCA2E}.oeaccount
2010-12-08 09:34 . 2010-12-08 09:34 16384 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows Mail\Backup\new\WindowsMail.pat
2010-12-08 09:34 . 2010-12-08 09:34 24 --sha-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Protect\S-1-5-21-1091458698-4168382227-4037560278-1005\Preferred
2010-12-08 09:34 . 2010-12-08 09:34 2097152 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows Mail\Backup\new\edb00001.log
2010-12-08 09:34 . 2010-12-08 09:34 468 --sha-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Protect\S-1-5-21-1091458698-4168382227-4037560278-1005\0bbf6116-2541-4f12-b885-2c89c1692f29
2010-12-08 09:34 . 2010-12-08 09:34 24 --sha-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Protect\CREDHIST
2010-12-08 09:34 . 2010-12-08 09:34 16384 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows Mail\WindowsMail.pat
2010-12-08 09:34 . 2010-12-08 09:34 2121728 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows Mail\Backup\new\WindowsMail.MSMessageStore
2010-12-08 09:34 . 2010-12-08 09:35 2113536 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows Mail\WindowsMail.MSMessageStore
2010-12-08 09:34 . 2010-12-08 09:35 8192 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows Mail\edb.chk
2010-12-08 09:34 . 2010-12-08 09:34 2097152 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows Mail\edbres00002.jrs
2010-12-08 09:34 . 2010-12-08 09:34 2097152 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows Mail\edbres00001.jrs
2010-12-08 09:34 . 2010-12-08 09:35 2097152 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows Mail\edb.log
2010-12-08 09:34 . 2010-12-08 09:34 2097152 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows Mail\edb00001.log
2010-12-08 09:34 . 2010-12-08 09:34 44597 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\Contacts\Repair.contact
2010-12-08 09:34 . 2010-12-08 09:36 412 --sha-w- c:\users\Repair\Contacts\desktop.ini
2010-12-08 09:34 . 2010-12-08 09:34 642987 ------w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Themes\TranscodedWallpaper.jpg
2010-12-08 09:34 . 2010-12-08 09:36 40960 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Explorer\ExplorerStartupLog.etl
2010-12-08 09:34 . 2010-12-08 09:34 974 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\NVIDIA Corporation\nTune\Profiles\userdflt.nsu
2010-12-08 09:34 . 2010-12-08 09:34 974 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\NVIDIA Corporation\nTune\Profiles\sysdflt.nsu
2010-12-08 09:34 . 2010-12-08 09:34 632 --sha-r- c:\users\Repair\ntuser.pol
2010-12-08 09:33 . 2010-12-08 09:39 524288 --sha-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\UsrClass.dat{27d4f699-02ae-11e0-b522-90e6bac8535b}.TMContainer00000000000000000001.regtrans-ms
2010-12-08 09:33 . 2010-12-08 09:39 524288 --sha-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\UsrClass.dat{27d4f699-02ae-11e0-b522-90e6bac8535b}.TMContainer00000000000000000002.regtrans-ms
2010-12-08 09:33 . 2010-12-08 09:39 65536 --sha-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\UsrClass.dat{27d4f699-02ae-11e0-b522-90e6bac8535b}.TM.blf
2010-12-08 09:33 . 2010-12-08 09:33 0 --sha-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\UsrClass.dat.LOG2
2010-12-08 09:33 . 2011-01-01 21:10 786432 ---ha-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\UsrClass.dat
2010-12-08 09:33 . 2011-01-01 21:10 262144 --sha-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\UsrClass.dat.LOG1
2010-12-08 09:33 . 2010-12-08 09:33 20 --sh--w- c:\users\Repair\ntuser.ini
2010-12-08 09:33 . 2010-12-08 09:39 524288 --sha-w- c:\users\Repair\NTUSER.DAT{6cced2f1-6e01-11de-8bed-001e0bcd1824}.TMContainer00000000000000000002.regtrans-ms
2010-12-08 09:33 . 2010-12-08 09:39 524288 --sha-w- c:\users\Repair\NTUSER.DAT{6cced2f1-6e01-11de-8bed-001e0bcd1824}.TMContainer00000000000000000001.regtrans-ms
2010-12-08 09:33 . 2010-12-08 09:39 65536 --sha-w- c:\users\Repair\NTUSER.DAT{6cced2f1-6e01-11de-8bed-001e0bcd1824}.TM.blf
2010-12-08 09:33 . 2011-01-02 06:27 262144 --sha-w- c:\users\Repair\ntuser.dat.LOG1
2010-12-08 09:33 . 2010-12-08 09:33 0 --sha-w- c:\users\Repair\ntuser.dat.LOG2
2010-12-08 09:33 . 2010-12-10 00:57 221 --sh--w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Quick Launch\desktop.ini
2010-12-08 09:33 . 2009-07-14 04:42 558 --sha-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\SendTo\Desktop.ini
2010-12-08 09:33 . 2009-07-14 04:37 290 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Quick Launch\Shows Desktop.lnk
2010-12-08 09:33 . 2009-07-14 04:37 272 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Quick Launch\Window Switcher.lnk
2010-12-08 09:33 . 2009-06-10 21:27 3 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\SendTo\Compressed (zipped) Folder.ZFSendToTarget
2010-12-08 09:33 . 2009-06-10 21:26 7 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\SendTo\Desktop (create shortcut).DeskLink
2010-12-08 09:33 . 2009-07-14 04:42 1238 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\SendTo\Fax Recipient.lnk
2010-12-08 09:33 . 2009-06-10 21:26 4 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\SendTo\Mail Recipient.MAPIMail
2010-12-08 09:33 . 2009-07-14 04:41 704 --sha-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Programs\Accessories\Accessibility\Desktop.ini
2010-12-08 09:33 . 2009-07-14 04:41 1258 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Programs\Accessories\Accessibility\Magnify.lnk
2010-12-08 09:33 . 2009-07-14 04:41 1358 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Programs\Accessories\Accessibility\Ease of Access.lnk
2010-12-08 09:33 . 2009-07-14 04:41 1280 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Programs\Accessories\Command Prompt.lnk
2010-12-08 09:33 . 2009-07-14 04:42 678 --sha-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Programs\Accessories\Desktop.ini
2010-12-08 09:33 . 2009-07-14 04:41 1262 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Programs\Accessories\Accessibility\Narrator.lnk
2010-12-08 09:33 . 2009-07-14 04:41 1250 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Programs\Accessories\Accessibility\On-Screen Keyboard.lnk
2010-12-08 09:33 . 2009-07-14 04:42 1304 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Programs\Accessories\Notepad.lnk
2010-12-08 09:33 . 2009-07-14 04:37 262 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Programs\Accessories\Run.lnk
2010-12-08 09:33 . 2009-07-14 04:37 262 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Programs\Accessories\System Tools\Control Panel.lnk
2010-12-08 09:33 . 2010-12-08 09:36 738 --sha-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Programs\Accessories\System Tools\Desktop.ini
2010-12-08 09:33 . 2009-07-14 04:37 1228 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Programs\Accessories\Windows Explorer.lnk
2010-12-08 09:33 . 2009-07-14 04:37 262 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Programs\Accessories\System Tools\computer.lnk
2010-12-08 09:33 . 2009-07-14 04:37 318 --sha-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Programs\Maintenance\Desktop.ini
2010-12-08 09:33 . 2009-07-14 04:37 262 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Programs\Maintenance\Help.lnk
2010-12-08 09:33 . 2009-07-14 04:42 1306 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Programs\Accessories\System Tools\Private Character Editor.lnk
2010-12-08 09:33 . 2011-01-02 06:27 1572864 --sha-w- c:\users\Repair\ntuser.dat
2010-11-16 05:52 . 2010-11-16 05:52 1140 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Roaming\yahoo!\Messenger\Plugin\16762d37-0eb1-40d0-5863-5fa5ade02675.yplugin\MANIFEST\plugin.properties
2010-11-16 05:52 . 2010-11-16 05:52 1030 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Roaming\yahoo!\Messenger\Plugin\16762d37-0eb1-40d0-5863-5fa5ade02675.yplugin\resource\i18n\ar\i18n-resource.js
2010-11-16 05:52 . 2010-11-16 05:52 1054 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Roaming\yahoo!\Messenger\Plugin\16762d37-0eb1-40d0-5863-5fa5ade02675.yplugin\resource\i18n\au\i18n-resource.js
2010-11-16 05:52 . 2010-11-16 05:52 1029 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Roaming\yahoo!\Messenger\Plugin\16762d37-0eb1-40d0-5863-5fa5ade02675.yplugin\resource\i18n\br\i18n-resource.js
2010-11-16 05:52 . 2010-11-16 05:52 1036 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Roaming\yahoo!\Messenger\Plugin\16762d37-0eb1-40d0-5863-5fa5ade02675.yplugin\resource\i18n\ca\i18n-resource.js
2010-11-16 05:52 . 2010-11-16 05:52 1036 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Roaming\yahoo!\Messenger\Plugin\16762d37-0eb1-40d0-5863-5fa5ade02675.yplugin\resource\i18n\cf\i18n-resource.js
2010-11-16 05:52 . 2010-11-16 05:52 1030 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Roaming\yahoo!\Messenger\Plugin\16762d37-0eb1-40d0-5863-5fa5ade02675.yplugin\resource\i18n\cl\i18n-resource.js
2010-11-16 05:52 . 2010-11-16 05:52 1030 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Roaming\yahoo!\Messenger\Plugin\16762d37-0eb1-40d0-5863-5fa5ade02675.yplugin\resource\i18n\co\i18n-resource.js
2010-11-16 05:52 . 2010-11-16 05:52 1032 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Roaming\yahoo!\Messenger\Plugin\16762d37-0eb1-40d0-5863-5fa5ade02675.yplugin\resource\i18n\de\i18n-resource.js
2010-11-16 05:52 . 2010-11-16 05:52 1030 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Roaming\yahoo!\Messenger\Plugin\16762d37-0eb1-40d0-5863-5fa5ade02675.yplugin\resource\i18n\e1\i18n-resource.js
2010-11-16 05:52 . 2010-11-16 05:52 1044 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Roaming\yahoo!\Messenger\Plugin\16762d37-0eb1-40d0-5863-5fa5ade02675.yplugin\resource\i18n\es\i18n-resource.js
2010-11-16 05:52 . 2010-11-16 05:52 1036 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Roaming\yahoo!\Messenger\Plugin\16762d37-0eb1-40d0-5863-5fa5ade02675.yplugin\resource\i18n\fr\i18n-resource.js
2010-11-16 05:52 . 2010-11-16 05:52 1030 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Roaming\yahoo!\Messenger\Plugin\16762d37-0eb1-40d0-5863-5fa5ade02675.yplugin\resource\i18n\hi\i18n-resource.js
2010-11-16 05:52 . 2010-11-16 05:52 1030 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Roaming\yahoo!\Messenger\Plugin\16762d37-0eb1-40d0-5863-5fa5ade02675.yplugin\resource\i18n\hk\i18n-resource.js
2010-11-16 05:52 . 2010-11-16 05:52 1053 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Roaming\yahoo!\Messenger\Plugin\16762d37-0eb1-40d0-5863-5fa5ade02675.yplugin\resource\i18n\id\i18n-resource.js
2010-11-16 05:52 . 2010-11-16 05:52 1053 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Roaming\yahoo!\Messenger\Plugin\16762d37-0eb1-40d0-5863-5fa5ade02675.yplugin\resource\i18n\in\i18n-resource.js
2010-11-16 05:52 . 2010-11-16 05:52 1033 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Roaming\yahoo!\Messenger\Plugin\16762d37-0eb1-40d0-5863-5fa5ade02675.yplugin\resource\i18n\it\i18n-resource.js
2010-11-16 05:52 . 2010-11-16 05:52 1030 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Roaming\yahoo!\Messenger\Plugin\16762d37-0eb1-40d0-5863-5fa5ade02675.yplugin\resource\i18n\kr\i18n-resource.js
2010-11-16 05:52 . 2010-11-16 05:52 1030 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Roaming\yahoo!\Messenger\Plugin\16762d37-0eb1-40d0-5863-5fa5ade02675.yplugin\resource\i18n\mx\i18n-resource.js
2010-11-16 05:52 . 2010-11-16 05:52 1054 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Roaming\yahoo!\Messenger\Plugin\16762d37-0eb1-40d0-5863-5fa5ade02675.yplugin\resource\i18n\my\i18n-resource.js
2010-11-16 05:52 . 2010-11-16 05:52 1030 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Roaming\yahoo!\Messenger\Plugin\16762d37-0eb1-40d0-5863-5fa5ade02675.yplugin\resource\i18n\pe\i18n-resource.js
2010-11-16 05:52 . 2010-11-16 05:52 1053 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Roaming\yahoo!\Messenger\Plugin\16762d37-0eb1-40d0-5863-5fa5ade02675.yplugin\resource\i18n\ph\i18n-resource.js
2010-11-16 05:52 . 2010-11-16 05:52 1053 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Roaming\yahoo!\Messenger\Plugin\16762d37-0eb1-40d0-5863-5fa5ade02675.yplugin\resource\i18n\sg\i18n-resource.js
2010-11-16 05:52 . 2010-11-16 05:52 1053 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Roaming\yahoo!\Messenger\Plugin\16762d37-0eb1-40d0-5863-5fa5ade02675.yplugin\resource\i18n\th\i18n-resource.js
2010-11-16 05:52 . 2010-11-16 05:52 1030 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Roaming\yahoo!\Messenger\Plugin\16762d37-0eb1-40d0-5863-5fa5ade02675.yplugin\resource\i18n\tw\i18n-resource.js
2010-11-16 05:52 . 2010-11-16 05:52 1061 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Roaming\yahoo!\Messenger\Plugin\16762d37-0eb1-40d0-5863-5fa5ade02675.yplugin\resource\i18n\uk\i18n-resource.js
2010-11-16 05:52 . 2010-11-16 05:52 1027 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Roaming\yahoo!\Messenger\Plugin\16762d37-0eb1-40d0-5863-5fa5ade02675.yplugin\resource\i18n\us\i18n-resource.js
2010-11-16 05:52 . 2010-11-16 05:52 1030 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Roaming\yahoo!\Messenger\Plugin\16762d37-0eb1-40d0-5863-5fa5ade02675.yplugin\resource\i18n\ve\i18n-resource.js
2010-11-16 05:52 . 2010-11-16 05:52 1031 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Roaming\yahoo!\Messenger\Plugin\16762d37-0eb1-40d0-5863-5fa5ade02675.yplugin\resource\i18n\vn\i18n-resource.js
2010-11-16 05:52 . 2010-11-16 05:52 7598 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Roaming\yahoo!\Messenger\Plugin\16762d37-0eb1-40d0-5863-5fa5ade02675.yplugin\resource\language\de-DE\resource.js
2010-11-16 05:52 . 2010-11-16 05:52 7446 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Roaming\yahoo!\Messenger\Plugin\16762d37-0eb1-40d0-5863-5fa5ade02675.yplugin\resource\language\en-GB\resource.js
2010-11-16 05:52 . 2010-11-16 05:52 7096 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Roaming\yahoo!\Messenger\Plugin\16762d37-0eb1-40d0-5863-5fa5ade02675.yplugin\resource\language\en-IN\resource.js
2010-11-16 05:52 . 2010-11-16 05:52 7288 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Roaming\yahoo!\Messenger\Plugin\16762d37-0eb1-40d0-5863-5fa5ade02675.yplugin\resource\language\en-MY\resource.js
2010-11-16 05:52 . 2010-11-16 05:52 7288 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Roaming\yahoo!\Messenger\Plugin\16762d37-0eb1-40d0-5863-5fa5ade02675.yplugin\resource\language\en-PH\resource.js
2010-11-16 05:52 . 2010-11-16 05:52 7288 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Roaming\yahoo!\Messenger\Plugin\16762d37-0eb1-40d0-5863-5fa5ade02675.yplugin\resource\language\en-SG\resource.js
2010-11-16 05:52 . 2010-11-16 05:52 7445 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Roaming\yahoo!\Messenger\Plugin\16762d37-0eb1-40d0-5863-5fa5ade02675.yplugin\resource\language\en-US\resource.js
2010-11-16 05:52 . 2010-11-16 05:52 7842 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Roaming\yahoo!\Messenger\Plugin\16762d37-0eb1-40d0-5863-5fa5ade02675.yplugin\resource\language\es-AR\resource.js
2010-11-16 05:52 . 2010-11-16 05:52 7633 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Roaming\yahoo!\Messenger\Plugin\16762d37-0eb1-40d0-5863-5fa5ade02675.yplugin\resource\language\es-CL\resource.js
2010-11-16 05:52 . 2010-11-16 05:52 7633 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Roaming\yahoo!\Messenger\Plugin\16762d37-0eb1-40d0-5863-5fa5ade02675.yplugin\resource\language\es-CO\resource.js
2010-11-16 05:52 . 2010-11-16 05:52 7879 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Roaming\yahoo!\Messenger\Plugin\16762d37-0eb1-40d0-5863-5fa5ade02675.yplugin\resource\language\es-ES\resource.js
2010-11-16 05:52 . 2010-11-16 05:52 7788 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Roaming\yahoo!\Messenger\Plugin\16762d37-0eb1-40d0-5863-5fa5ade02675.yplugin\resource\language\es-MX\resource.js
2010-11-16 05:52 . 2010-11-16 05:52 7633 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Roaming\yahoo!\Messenger\Plugin\16762d37-0eb1-40d0-5863-5fa5ade02675.yplugin\resource\language\es-PE\resource.js
2010-11-16 05:52 . 2010-11-16 05:52 7788 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Roaming\yahoo!\Messenger\Plugin\16762d37-0eb1-40d0-5863-5fa5ade02675.yplugin\resource\language\es-US\resource.js
2010-11-16 05:52 . 2010-11-16 05:52 7633 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Roaming\yahoo!\Messenger\Plugin\16762d37-0eb1-40d0-5863-5fa5ade02675.yplugin\resource\language\es-VE\resource.js
2010-11-16 05:52 . 2010-11-16 05:52 8073 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Roaming\yahoo!\Messenger\Plugin\16762d37-0eb1-40d0-5863-5fa5ade02675.yplugin\resource\language\fr-CA\resource.js
2010-11-16 05:52 . 2010-11-16 05:52 8039 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Roaming\yahoo!\Messenger\Plugin\16762d37-0eb1-40d0-5863-5fa5ade02675.yplugin\resource\language\fr-FR\resource.js
2010-11-16 05:52 . 2010-11-16 05:52 7727 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Roaming\yahoo!\Messenger\Plugin\16762d37-0eb1-40d0-5863-5fa5ade02675.yplugin\resource\language\id-ID\resource.js
2010-11-16 05:52 . 2010-11-16 05:52 7608 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Roaming\yahoo!\Messenger\Plugin\16762d37-0eb1-40d0-5863-5fa5ade02675.yplugin\resource\language\it-IT\resource.js
2010-11-16 05:52 . 2010-11-16 05:52 8038 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Roaming\yahoo!\Messenger\Plugin\16762d37-0eb1-40d0-5863-5fa5ade02675.yplugin\resource\language\ko-KR\resource.js
2010-11-16 05:52 . 2010-11-16 05:52 7867 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Roaming\yahoo!\Messenger\Plugin\16762d37-0eb1-40d0-5863-5fa5ade02675.yplugin\resource\language\pt-BR\resource.js
2010-11-16 05:52 . 2010-11-16 05:52 9499 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Roaming\yahoo!\Messenger\Plugin\16762d37-0eb1-40d0-5863-5fa5ade02675.yplugin\resource\language\th-TH\resource.js
2010-11-16 05:52 . 2010-11-16 05:52 8226 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Roaming\yahoo!\Messenger\Plugin\16762d37-0eb1-40d0-5863-5fa5ade02675.yplugin\resource\language\vi-VN\resource.js
2010-11-16 05:52 . 2010-11-16 05:52 7607 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Roaming\yahoo!\Messenger\Plugin\16762d37-0eb1-40d0-5863-5fa5ade02675.yplugin\resource\language\zh-Hant-HK\resource.js
2010-11-16 05:52 . 2010-11-16 05:52 7815 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Roaming\yahoo!\Messenger\Plugin\16762d37-0eb1-40d0-5863-5fa5ade02675.yplugin\resource\language\zh-Hant-TW\resource.js
2010-11-16 05:52 . 2010-11-16 05:52 354 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Roaming\yahoo!\Messenger\Plugin\16762d37-0eb1-40d0-5863-5fa5ade02675.yplugin\vitality\images\16_alert_UH.GIF
2010-11-16 05:52 . 2010-11-16 05:52 527 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Roaming\yahoo!\Messenger\Plugin\16762d37-0eb1-40d0-5863-5fa5ade02675.yplugin\vitality\images\bub-bg.gif
2010-11-16 05:52 . 2010-11-16 05:52 753 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Roaming\yahoo!\Messenger\Plugin\16762d37-0eb1-40d0-5863-5fa5ade02675.yplugin\vitality\images\c1.gif
2010-11-16 05:52 . 2010-11-16 05:52 289 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Roaming\yahoo!\Messenger\Plugin\16762d37-0eb1-40d0-5863-5fa5ade02675.yplugin\vitality\images\c2.gif
2010-11-16 05:52 . 2010-11-16 05:52 563 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Roaming\yahoo!\Messenger\Plugin\16762d37-0eb1-40d0-5863-5fa5ade02675.yplugin\vitality\images\c3.gif
2010-11-16 05:52 . 2010-11-16 05:52 176 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Roaming\yahoo!\Messenger\Plugin\16762d37-0eb1-40d0-5863-5fa5ade02675.yplugin\vitality\images\c4.gif
2010-11-16 05:52 . 2010-11-16 05:52 3002 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Roaming\yahoo!\Messenger\Plugin\16762d37-0eb1-40d0-5863-5fa5ade02675.yplugin\vitality\images\def_MenuButton.png
2010-11-16 05:52 . 2010-11-16 05:52 3031 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Roaming\yahoo!\Messenger\Plugin\16762d37-0eb1-40d0-5863-5fa5ade02675.yplugin\vitality\images\dep_MenuButton.png
2010-11-16 05:52 . 2010-11-16 05:52 21062 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Roaming\yahoo!\Messenger\Plugin\16762d37-0eb1-40d0-5863-5fa5ade02675.yplugin\vitality\images\en-updates.png
2010-11-16 05:52 . 2010-11-16 05:52 3188 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Roaming\yahoo!\Messenger\Plugin\16762d37-0eb1-40d0-5863-5fa5ade02675.yplugin\vitality\images\hov_MenuButton.png
2010-11-16 05:52 . 2010-11-16 05:52 3187 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Roaming\yahoo!\Messenger\Plugin\16762d37-0eb1-40d0-5863-5fa5ade02675.yplugin\vitality\images\point.png
2010-11-16 05:52 . 2010-11-16 05:52 16106 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Roaming\yahoo!\Messenger\Plugin\16762d37-0eb1-40d0-5863-5fa5ade02675.yplugin\vitality\images\spinner_big.gif
2010-11-16 05:52 . 2010-11-16 05:52 9064 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Roaming\yahoo!\Messenger\Plugin\16762d37-0eb1-40d0-5863-5fa5ade02675.yplugin\vitality\images\sprite_pg_slate_20100524_ltr.png
2010-11-16 05:52 . 2010-11-16 05:52 778 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Roaming\yahoo!\Messenger\Plugin\16762d37-0eb1-40d0-5863-5fa5ade02675.yplugin\vitality\log\console.min.css
2010-11-16 05:52 . 2010-11-16 05:52 4930 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Roaming\yahoo!\Messenger\Plugin\16762d37-0eb1-40d0-5863-5fa5ade02675.yplugin\vitality\log\console.min.js
2010-11-16 05:52 . 2010-11-16 05:52 1432 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Roaming\yahoo!\Messenger\Plugin\16762d37-0eb1-40d0-5863-5fa5ade02675.yplugin\vitality\log\log.html
2010-11-16 05:52 . 2010-11-16 05:52 1530 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Roaming\yahoo!\Messenger\Plugin\16762d37-0eb1-40d0-5863-5fa5ade02675.yplugin\vitality\vitality\emptyVitalityPromote.html
2010-11-16 05:52 . 2010-11-16 05:52 1063 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Roaming\yahoo!\Messenger\Plugin\16762d37-0eb1-40d0-5863-5fa5ade02675.yplugin\vitality\vitality\emptyVitalityPromote.min.css
2010-11-16 05:52 . 2010-11-16 05:52 1547 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Roaming\yahoo!\Messenger\Plugin\16762d37-0eb1-40d0-5863-5fa5ade02675.yplugin\vitality\vitality\emptyVitalityPromote.min.js
2010-11-16 05:52 . 2010-11-16 05:52 7231 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Roaming\yahoo!\Messenger\Plugin\16762d37-0eb1-40d0-5863-5fa5ade02675.yplugin\vitality\vitality\styles.min.css
2010-11-16 05:52 . 2010-11-16 05:52 2191 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Roaming\yahoo!\Messenger\Plugin\16762d37-0eb1-40d0-5863-5fa5ade02675.yplugin\vitality\vitality\vitality-options.html
2010-11-16 05:52 . 2010-11-16 05:52 1758 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Roaming\yahoo!\Messenger\Plugin\16762d37-0eb1-40d0-5863-5fa5ade02675.yplugin\vitality\vitality\vitality-options.min.css
2010-11-16 05:52 . 2010-11-16 05:52 47783 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Roaming\yahoo!\Messenger\Plugin\16762d37-0eb1-40d0-5863-5fa5ade02675.yplugin\vitality\vitality\vitality-options.min.js
2010-11-16 05:52 . 2010-11-16 05:52 1254 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Roaming\yahoo!\Messenger\Plugin\16762d37-0eb1-40d0-5863-5fa5ade02675.yplugin\vitality\vitality\vitality.html
2010-11-16 05:52 . 2010-11-16 05:52 158366 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Roaming\yahoo!\Messenger\Plugin\16762d37-0eb1-40d0-5863-5fa5ade02675.yplugin\vitality\vitality\vitality.min.js
2010-11-05 11:01 . 2010-11-05 11:01 882 ------w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Roaming\CheckPoint\ZoneAlarm Toolbar\PTPCACHE\5B40DBFD11868CBCDD088228DBF1EE63
2010-11-01 14:32 . 2010-11-01 14:32 19448 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\LocalLow\PriceGong\Data\1.xml
2010-11-01 14:32 . 2010-11-01 14:32 85816 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\LocalLow\PriceGong\Data\a.xml
2010-11-01 14:32 . 2010-11-01 14:32 115856 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\LocalLow\PriceGong\Data\b.xml
2010-11-01 14:32 . 2010-11-01 14:32 128448 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\LocalLow\PriceGong\Data\c.xml
2010-11-01 14:32 . 2010-11-01 14:32 81848 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\LocalLow\PriceGong\Data\d.xml
2010-11-01 14:32 . 2010-11-01 14:32 89256 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\LocalLow\PriceGong\Data\e.xml
2010-11-01 14:32 . 2010-11-01 14:32 51304 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\LocalLow\PriceGong\Data\f.xml
2010-11-01 14:32 . 2010-11-01 14:32 59960 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\LocalLow\PriceGong\Data\g.xml
2010-11-01 14:32 . 2010-11-01 14:32 45264 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\LocalLow\PriceGong\Data\h.xml
2010-11-01 14:32 . 2010-11-01 14:32 39928 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\LocalLow\PriceGong\Data\i.xml
2010-11-01 14:32 . 2010-11-01 14:32 25112 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\LocalLow\PriceGong\Data\J.xml
2010-11-01 14:32 . 2010-11-01 14:32 21896 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\LocalLow\PriceGong\Data\k.xml
2010-11-01 14:32 . 2010-11-01 14:32 65760 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\LocalLow\PriceGong\Data\l.xml
2010-11-01 14:32 . 2010-11-01 14:32 86136 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\LocalLow\PriceGong\Data\m.xml
2010-11-01 14:32 . 2010-11-01 14:32 27608 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\LocalLow\PriceGong\Data\n.xml
2010-11-01 14:32 . 2010-11-01 14:32 33904 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\LocalLow\PriceGong\Data\o.xml
2010-11-01 14:32 . 2010-11-01 14:32 77264 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\LocalLow\PriceGong\Data\p.xml
2010-11-01 14:32 . 2010-11-01 14:32 3512 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\LocalLow\PriceGong\Data\q.xml
2010-11-01 14:32 . 2010-11-01 14:32 30824 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\LocalLow\PriceGong\Data\r.xml
2010-11-01 14:32 . 2010-11-01 14:32 128336 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\LocalLow\PriceGong\Data\s.xml
2010-11-01 14:32 . 2010-11-01 14:32 63440 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\LocalLow\PriceGong\Data\t.xml
2010-11-01 14:32 . 2010-11-01 14:32 14432 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\LocalLow\PriceGong\Data\u.xml
2010-11-01 14:32 . 2010-11-01 14:32 18480 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\LocalLow\PriceGong\Data\v.xml
2010-11-01 14:32 . 2010-11-01 14:32 27696 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\LocalLow\PriceGong\Data\w.xml
2010-11-01 14:32 . 2010-11-01 14:32 2176 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\LocalLow\PriceGong\Data\x.xml
2010-11-01 14:32 . 2010-11-01 14:32 6448 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\LocalLow\PriceGong\Data\y.xml
2010-11-01 14:32 . 2010-11-01 14:32 7712 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\LocalLow\PriceGong\Data\z.xml
2010-10-26 08:11 . 2010-10-26 08:11 13588 ------w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Roaming\CheckPoint\ZoneAlarm Toolbar\PTPCACHE\86D670050DA6EE1ECBF1607CF04571D4
2010-05-31 01:27 . 2010-05-31 01:27 361848 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\LocalLow\DVDVideoSoftTB\plugins\{5E1360DC-8FA8-40df-A8CD-FC3831B3634B}\3.1.1\bin\PriceGongIE.dll
2010-05-31 01:26 . 2010-05-31 01:26 551 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\LocalLow\DVDVideoSoftTB\plugins\{5E1360DC-8FA8-40df-A8CD-FC3831B3634B}\manifest.xml
2010-03-28 09:22 . 2010-03-28 09:22 1101 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\LocalLow\DVDVideoSoftTB\plugins\{5E1360DC-8FA8-40df-A8CD-FC3831B3634B}\3.1.1\bin\PriceGong_16.png
2009-11-10 01:55 . 2009-11-10 01:55 364 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Roaming\yahoo!\Messenger\Plugin\16762d37-0eb1-40d0-5863-5fa5ade02675.yplugin\vitality\images\down.png
2009-11-10 01:55 . 2009-11-10 01:55 17408 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Roaming\yahoo!\Messenger\Plugin\16762d37-0eb1-40d0-5863-5fa5ade02675.yplugin\vitality\images\Thumbs.db
2009-09-30 16:39 . 2009-09-30 16:39 2791 ------w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Roaming\CheckPoint\ZoneAlarm Toolbar\PTPCACHE\EDF17C4FE201853537E9B49E9C8C1CEC
2009-06-20 01:39 . 2009-06-20 01:39 1437 ----a-w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Roaming\yahoo!\Messenger\Plugin\4eb73995-f313-4f4a-49a5-1bc4d7c3ee68.yplugin\MANIFEST\plugin.properties
2009-03-11 11:31 . 2009-03-11 11:31 825 ------w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Roaming\CheckPoint\ZoneAlarm Toolbar\PTPCACHE\A3E75D1A6128C290181B832ED642BE69
2009-03-11 11:31 . 2009-03-11 11:31 485 ------w- c:\users\Repair\AppData\Roaming\CheckPoint\ZoneAlarm Toolbar\PTPCACHE\3512EA53567234CB57EDF6FA7BCBB1DD

((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((( Reg Loading Points ))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))
.
.
*Note* empty entries & legit default entries are not shown 
REGEDIT4

[HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\URLSearchHooks]
"{91da5e8a-3318-4f8c-b67e-5964de3ab546}"= "c:\program files\ZoneAlarm_Security\tbZone.dll" [2010-12-01 2735200]

[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\clsid\{91da5e8a-3318-4f8c-b67e-5964de3ab546}]

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\~\Browser Helper Objects\{872b5b88-9db5-4310-bdd0-ac189557e5f5}]
2010-04-27 17:08 2393184 ----a-w- c:\program files\DVDVideoSoftTB\tbDVDV.dll

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\~\Browser Helper Objects\{91da5e8a-3318-4f8c-b67e-5964de3ab546}]
2010-12-01 19:27 2735200 ----a-w- c:\program files\ZoneAlarm_Security\tbZone.dll

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Toolbar]
"{872b5b88-9db5-4310-bdd0-ac189557e5f5}"= "c:\program files\DVDVideoSoftTB\tbDVDV.dll" [2010-04-27 2393184]
"{91da5e8a-3318-4f8c-b67e-5964de3ab546}"= "c:\program files\ZoneAlarm_Security\tbZone.dll" [2010-12-01 2735200]

[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\clsid\{872b5b88-9db5-4310-bdd0-ac189557e5f5}]

[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\clsid\{91da5e8a-3318-4f8c-b67e-5964de3ab546}]

[HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Toolbar\Webbrowser]
"{872B5B88-9DB5-4310-BDD0-AC189557E5F5}"= "c:\program files\DVDVideoSoftTB\tbDVDV.dll" [2010-04-27 2393184]
"{91DA5E8A-3318-4F8C-B67E-5964DE3AB546}"= "c:\program files\ZoneAlarm_Security\tbZone.dll" [2010-12-01 2735200]

[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\clsid\{872b5b88-9db5-4310-bdd0-ac189557e5f5}]

[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\clsid\{91da5e8a-3318-4f8c-b67e-5964de3ab546}]

[HKEY_CURRENT_USER\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run]
"msnmsgr"="c:\program files\Windows Live\Messenger\msnmsgr.exe" [2010-04-17 3872080]
"Pando Media Booster"="c:\program files\Pando Networks\Media Booster\PMB.exe" [2010-09-16 2969496]
"NVIDIA System Monitor"="c:\program files\NVIDIA Corporation\NVIDIA System Monitor\NVMonitor.exe" [2010-04-05 1018472]
"Steam"="c:\program files\Steam\Steam.exe" [2010-11-18 1242448]
"DAEMON Tools"="c:\program files\DAEMON Tools\daemon.exe" [2007-04-03 165784]

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run]
"YSearchProtection"="c:\program files\Yahoo!\Search Protection\SearchProtection.exe" [2009-02-23 111856]
"SunJavaUpdateSched"="c:\program files\Common Files\Java\Java Update\jusched.exe" [2010-02-18 248040]
"Adobe Reader Speed Launcher"="c:\program files\Adobe\Reader 9.0\Reader\Reader_sl.exe" [2009-12-22 35760]
"Adobe ARM"="c:\program files\Common Files\Adobe\ARM\1.0\AdobeARM.exe" [2010-09-21 932288]
"WinampAgent"="c:\program files\Winamp\winampa.exe" [2010-01-13 37888]
"TkBellExe"="c:\program files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe" [2010-05-08 202256]
"BCSSync"="c:\program files\Microsoft Office\Office14\BCSSync.exe" [2009-09-27 83312]
"iTunesHelper"="c:\program files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe" [2010-09-24 421160]
"CanonMyPrinter"="c:\program files\Canon\MyPrinter\BJMyPrt.exe" [2009-11-02 2508104]
"CanonSolutionMenu"="c:\program files\Canon\SolutionMenu\CNSLMAIN.exe" [2009-09-04 767312]
"IJNetworkScanUtility"="c:\program files\Canon\Canon IJ Network Scan Utility\CNMNSUT.exe" [2009-09-29 140640]
"DivXUpdate"="c:\program files\DivX\DivX Update\DivXUpdate.exe" [2010-09-16 1164584]
"QuickTime Task"="c:\program files\QuickTime\QTTask.exe" [2010-09-08 421888]
"avast5"="c:\program files\Alwil Software\Avast5\avastUI.exe" [2010-09-07 2838912]
"ISW"="c:\program files\CheckPoint\ZAForceField\ForceField.exe" [2010-11-05 738808]

c:\users\hannah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Programs\Startup\
OneNote 2010 Screen Clipper and Launcher.lnk - c:\program files\Microsoft Office\Office14\ONENOTEM.EXE [2009-11-3 225680]

c:\users\Pyon\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Programs\Startup\
LimeWire On Startup.lnk - c:\program files\LimeWire\LimeWire.exe [N/A]
MagicDisc.lnk - c:\program files\MagicDisc\MagicDisc.exe [2010-7-1 576000]
OneNote 2010 Screen Clipper and Launcher.lnk - c:\program files\Microsoft Office\Office14\ONENOTEM.EXE [2009-11-3 225680]
OpenOffice.org 3.2.lnk - c:\program files\OpenOffice.org 3\program\quickstart.exe [2009-12-15 384000]

c:\programdata\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Programs\Startup\
OfficeSAS.lnk - c:\program files\Microsoft Office\Office14\OfficeSAS\officeSASscheduler.exe [2009-9-26 202648]

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\windows\currentversion\policies\system]
"ConsentPromptBehaviorAdmin"= 0 (0x0)
"ConsentPromptBehaviorUser"= 3 (0x3)
"EnableLUA"= 0 (0x0)
"EnableUIADesktopToggle"= 0 (0x0)
"PromptOnSecureDesktop"= 0 (0x0)
"DelayedDesktopSwitchTimeout"= 5 (0x5)

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\windows nt\currentversion\drivers32]
"aux5"=wdmaud.drv

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\system\currentcontrolset\control\lsa]
Security Packages REG_MULTI_SZ kerberos msv1_0 schannel wdigest tspkg pku2u livessp

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\shared tools\msconfig\startupreg\Pando Media Booster]
2010-09-16 00:58 2969496 ----a-w- c:\program files\Pando Networks\Media Booster\PMB.exe

2;2 cvhsvc;Client Virtualization Handler;c:\program files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Virtualization Handler\CVHSVC.EXE [x]
R0 jnncbpwq;jnncbpwq;c:\windows\System32\drivers\baau.sys [x]
R1 nnfwdk;Nielsen WFP Driver;c:\program files\NetRatingsNetSight\NetSight\meter1\nnfwdk.sys [x]
R2 clr_optimization_v4.0.30319_32;Microsoft .NET Framework NGEN v4.0.30319_X86;c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v4.0.30319\mscorsvw.exe [2010-03-18 130384]
R3 apf001;apf001;c:\program files\SoftnyxGame\WolfTeamIS\apf001.sys [2010-09-29 10872]
R3 cpuz130;cpuz130;c:\users\Pyon\AppData\Local\Temp\cpuz130\cpuz_x32.sys [x]
R3 GarenaPEngine;GarenaPEngine;c:\users\Pyon\AppData\Local\Temp\FWN1F64.tmp [x]
R3 npggsvc;nProtect GameGuard Service;c:\windows\system32\GameMon.des [2010-01-06 3482384]
R3 osppsvc;Office Software Protection Platform;c:\program files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\OfficeSoftwareProtectionPlatform\OSPPSVC.EXE [2009-09-26 4639136]
R3 RTL8187;NETGEAR WG111v2 54Mbps Wireless USB 2.0 Adapter Vista Driver;c:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\wg111v2.sys [2007-12-26 288768]
R3 SandraAgentSrv;SiSoftware Deployment Agent Service;c:\program files\SiSoftware\SiSoftware Sandra Lite 2010\RpcAgentSrv.exe [2009-08-25 93336]
R3 WatAdminSvc;Windows Activation Technologies Service;c:\windows\system32\Wat\WatAdminSvc.exe [2010-04-05 1343400]
R3 XDva375;XDva375;c:\windows\system32\XDva375.sys [x]
S1 aswSP;aswSP; [x]
S2 aswFsBlk;aswFsBlk; [x]
S2 aswMonFlt;aswMonFlt;c:\windows\system32\drivers\aswMonFlt.sys [2010-09-07 50768]
S2 ISWKL;ZoneAlarm Toolbar ISWKL;c:\program files\CheckPoint\ZAForceField\ISWKL.sys [2010-11-05 26872]
S2 IswSvc;ZoneAlarm Toolbar IswSvc;c:\program files\CheckPoint\ZAForceField\IswSvc.exe [2010-11-05 488952]
S2 sftlist;Application Virtualization Client;c:\program files\Microsoft Application Virtualization Client\sftlist.exe [2009-09-23 447832]
S2 Stereo Service;NVIDIA Stereoscopic 3D Driver Service;c:\program files\NVIDIA Corporation\3D Vision\nvSCPAPISvr.exe [2010-10-16 369256]
S3 nvoclock;NVIDIA Enthusiasts Platform KDM;c:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\nvoclock.sys [2009-09-15 38248]
S3 RTL8167;Realtek 8167 NT Driver;c:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\Rt86win7.sys [2009-07-13 139776]
S3 sftfs;sftfs;c:\program files\Microsoft Application Virtualization Client\drivers\sftfslh.sys [2009-09-23 543064]
S3 sftplay;sftplay;c:\program files\Microsoft Application Virtualization Client\drivers\sftplaylh.sys [2009-09-23 190312]
S3 Sftredir;Sftredir;c:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\Sftredirlh.sys [2009-09-23 21848]
S3 sftvol;sftvol;c:\program files\Microsoft Application Virtualization Client\drivers\sftvollh.sys [2009-09-23 14680]
S3 sftvsa;Application Virtualization Service Agent;c:\program files\Microsoft Application Virtualization Client\sftvsa.exe [2009-09-23 203608]

.
.
------- Supplementary Scan -------
.
uStart Page = hxxp://www.bing.com/?pc=Z006&form=ZGAPHP
mStart Page = hxxp://www.yahoo.com
IE: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - c:\progra~1\MICROS~3\Office14\EXCEL.EXE/3000
IE: Free YouTube to Mp3 Converter - c:\users\Pyon\AppData\Roaming\DVDVideoSoftIEHelpers\youtubetomp3.htm
IE: Se&nd to OneNote - c:\progra~1\MICROS~3\Office14\ONBttnIE.dll/105
TCP: {4E724194-68E1-4293-89E0-1BC409E6AA2F} = 10.0.201.1
Filter: text/xml - {807573E5-5146-11D5-A672-00B0D022E945} - c:\program files\Common Files\microsoft shared\OFFICE14\MSOXMLMF.DLL
FF - ProfilePath - c:\users\Repair\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\s3qiwb46.default\
FF - prefs.js: network.proxy.http - 127.0.0.1
FF - prefs.js: network.proxy.http_port - 52323
FF - prefs.js: network.proxy.type - 0
FF - Ext: SeekService: {86009AEF-9162-4EBC-B698-FF71D7B6B049} - c:\program files\Mozilla Firefox\extensions\{86009AEF-9162-4EBC-B698-FF71D7B6B049}
FF - Ext: Default: {972ce4c6-7e08-4474-a285-3208198ce6fd} - c:\program files\Mozilla Firefox\extensions\{972ce4c6-7e08-4474-a285-3208198ce6fd}
FF - Ext: Java Console: {CAFEEFAC-0016-0000-0018-ABCDEFFEDCBA} - c:\program files\Mozilla Firefox\extensions\{CAFEEFAC-0016-0000-0018-ABCDEFFEDCBA}
FF - Ext: XULRunner: {9296CD3F-B8F6-44F4-8045-AAA8243D1888} - c:\users\Repair\AppData\Local\{9296CD3F-B8F6-44F4-8045-AAA8243D1888}
FF - Ext: ZoneAlarm Security Engine: {FFB96CC1-7EB3-449D-B827-DB661701C6BB} - c:\program files\CheckPoint\ZAForceField\TrustChecker
.
- - - - ORPHANS REMOVED - - - -

AddRemove-LimeWire - c:\program files\LimeWire\uninstall.exe

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\system\ControlSet001\services\GarenaPEngine]
"ImagePath"="\??\c:\users\Pyon\AppData\Local\Temp\FWN1F64.tmp"

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\system\ControlSet001\services\npggsvc]
"ImagePath"="c:\windows\system32\GameMon.des -service"
.
--------------------- DLLs Loaded Under Running Processes ---------------------

- - - - - - - > 'lsass.exe'(528)
c:\program files\CheckPoint\ZAForceField\Plugins\ISWSHEX.dll

- - - - - - - > 'Explorer.exe'(2824)
c:\program files\CheckPoint\ZAForceField\Plugins\ISWSHEX.dll
.
------------------------ Other Running Processes ------------------------
.
c:\windows\system32\nvvsvc.exe
c:\program files\NVIDIA Corporation\Display\NvXDSync.exe
c:\windows\system32\nvvsvc.exe
c:\program files\Alwil Software\Avast5\AvastSvc.exe
c:\program files\Common Files\Apple\Mobile Device Support\AppleMobileDeviceService.exe
c:\program files\Bonjour\mDNSResponder.exe
c:\program files\NVIDIA Corporation\nTune\nTuneService.exe
c:\program files\NVIDIA Corporation\System Update\UpdateCenterService.exe
c:\program files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Windows Live\WLIDSVC.EXE
c:\program files\Yahoo!\SoftwareUpdate\YahooAUService.exe
c:\program files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Windows Live\WLIDSvcM.exe
c:\windows\system32\WUDFHost.exe
c:\windows\system32\taskhost.exe
c:\windows\system32\conhost.exe
c:\program files\Microsoft Office\Office14\OfficeSAS\OfficeSAS.exe
c:\program files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
c:\program files\Windows Media Player\wmpnetwk.exe
c:\program files\iTunes\iTunes.exe
c:\windows\system32\sppsvc.exe
c:\program files\Common Files\Apple\Mobile Device Support\AppleMobileDeviceHelper.exe
c:\windows\system32\conhost.exe
c:\program files\Common Files\Apple\Apple Application Support\distnoted.exe
c:\windows\system32\conhost.exe
.
**************************************************************************
.
Completion time: 2011-01-01 22:49:17 - machine was rebooted
ComboFix-quarantined-files.txt 2011-01-02 06:49

Pre-Run: 48,420,790,272 bytes free
Post-Run: 48,211,427,328 bytes free

- - End Of File - - A7668DE6E0D92D8C39534DB614B8C35F

Due to the extreme length of this file,I was forced to split it into two posts. Sorry...


----------



## kevinf80 (Mar 21, 2006)

You got the log from ESET scan?


----------

